# Big Brother 2007



## zenie (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Maltin (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Sunspots (May 22, 2007)




----------



## sheothebudworths (May 22, 2007)




----------



## bluestreak (May 22, 2007)

sfdt


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 22, 2007)




----------



## sheothebudworths (May 22, 2007)

*Miserable cunts!!!*


----------



## Pingu (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2007)

Haha! More complete crap telly! I love it. Bring it on.


----------



## Onslow (May 22, 2007)

Bring on the crap telly and bring on the big, more entertaining than the show thread!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2007)

That time again for me and Crispy to develop marital problems then.


----------



## Tank Girl (May 22, 2007)




----------



## aqua (May 22, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> That time again for me and Crispy to develop marital problems then.


same with us too


----------



## J77 (May 22, 2007)

Step away from the television.


----------



## aqua (May 22, 2007)

no I shan't besides, after week 3 he's as in to it as I am  its just the first 3 weeks


----------



## Tank Girl (May 22, 2007)

the first three weeks are the hardest, then it's easy 

I'm waiting for the annual "people who watch big brother are idiots" fight


----------



## Flashman (May 22, 2007)

You're all idiots, why don't you watch The World at War or summat clever.


----------



## Tank Girl (May 22, 2007)

he he


----------



## souljacker (May 22, 2007)

Craig to win!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (May 22, 2007)

nice early prediciton there souljacker, one that's bound to be popular


----------



## Flashman (May 22, 2007)

Different Craig I think. It's the wrong Craig.


----------



## souljacker (May 22, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> nice early prediciton there souljacker, one that's bound to be popular



He always does well, doesn't he?


----------



## Tank Girl (May 22, 2007)

it's the one and only craig.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 22, 2007)

When does it start then?
Craig to win! Not *that* Craig though, t'other one! 
Maybe this year I'll just reading an improving book, or learn Mandarin instead.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2007)

I hope a cask of cheap fizzy wine is mysteriously tainted, killing all of the housemates.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 22, 2007)

<Pulls up chair, sits down to wait>


----------



## Mogden (May 22, 2007)

<Psychic Mogden>

I predict that one of the housemate will have a strop and shout at the others over something very minor like a slightly stained mug.

</Psychic Mogden>


----------



## Tank Girl (May 22, 2007)

it starts wednesday 30th may at 8.30pm 

the first night of our romantic wedding anniversary trip to brighton 

maybe we'll have marital problems too


----------



## madamv (May 22, 2007)

I only watched the first and last shows last year.  That was entertaining enough!  The thread and my chums kept me up to date with what was going on without me having to sit through it.  

I shall do the same this year too.  Although BB does get my cider cravings off and running in time for Glastonbury


----------



## newbie (May 22, 2007)

Ladeees and Gennulmun, place your bets...


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it starts wednesday 30th may at 8.30pm
> 
> the first night of our romantic wedding anniversary trip to brighton




Did it start on a wednesday last year too?  

I'm sure you'll have a telly in the room!!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 22, 2007)

ah nuts I'll be suckered in again this year no doubt. Wonder how they'll play the evictions after all this hoo-ha regarding text/phone votes etc.

Predictions:
- there will be a good looking but incredibly dim chap
- there will be a girl who is a complete bitch and becomes a figure of hate throughout the nation
- there will be a posh one (probably a female this year)who looks down at all the others
- there will be a wacky wacky wacky kind of guy like Colin from the Fast Show
- come Christmas we'll have forgotten all of their names barring said bitch

All a bit predictable but hell count me in


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 22, 2007)

Oh god, talking of bitches, I'd forgotten about Grace. Doesn't that cow Katie in the Apprntice look like her pisshead older sister?


----------



## Bazza (May 22, 2007)

Great! Bring on this year's bunch of freaks....


----------



## Lisarocket (May 22, 2007)

The house looks interesting this year. The bath is in the living room, the fridge is outside and the sink and cooker are on the opposite sides of the room.

They've also got a rubber chicken split in half in two perspex boxes al la Damien Hirst


----------



## souljacker (May 22, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The house looks interesting this year. The bath is in the living room, the fridge is outside and the sink and cooker are on the opposite sides of the room.
> 
> They've also got a rubber chicken split in half in two perspex boxes al la Damien Hirst



Link:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/in_pictures/6679409.stm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

Oh no, this is going to take over double just shoot me in the morning isn't it.


----------



## fear-n-loathing (May 22, 2007)

oh god more big brother!!! just what we need


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 22, 2007)

x 10,000   x10,000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x 1,000,000.


----------



## moomoo (May 22, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it starts wednesday 30th may at 8.30pm



Aw, I'm away and I don't think we have a tele  

So I expect this thread to have *all* the gossip when I get back on the Saturday  

And I'll need a list explaining who's who  

Thank you


----------



## marty21 (May 22, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Oh no, this is going to take over double just shoot me in the morning isn't it.



i like that show


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2007)

Bomb the place!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2007)

Its called Big Brother XXX this year


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2007)

They have a bi-sexual nympho secratary.....and they are hoping for thewir first ever orgy!!!#

wow how to beat the racist tone, Just sex it up!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 22, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> They have a bi-sexual nympho secratary.....and they are hoping for thewir first ever orgy!!!#
> 
> wow how to beat the racist tone, Just sex it up!!



Linky?


----------



## Belushi (May 22, 2007)

FFS cant believe its nearly that time again.


----------



## Yetman (May 22, 2007)

This just makes me realise how quickly time is passing and how old I am getting. Like birthdays and the Grand National, but less fun


----------



## Bazza (May 22, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> They have a bi-sexual nympho secratary.....and they are hoping for thewir first ever orgy!!!



 I didn't give my secretary the summer off.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i like that show



Black keeps bringing it back to you.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Linky?




I read it off the front page of the scum or star, they even had a photo of her, with face blanked out 

cant find link


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> I didn't give my secretary the summer off.




you best get recruiting fella


----------



## Bazza (May 22, 2007)

From The Star



> BIG BRO 3-IN-A-BED SENSATION
> 22/05/07
> BIG Brother bosses will serve up a steamy treat for fans by forcing contestants to share a bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bazza (May 22, 2007)

I don't really have a secretary, Haylz. Just an assistant.


----------



## milesy (May 22, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> FFS cant believe its nearly that time again.



yep


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 22, 2007)

I predict that nobody in BB will have sex. Again.


----------



## Bazza (May 22, 2007)

At the end of the day, if anyone gets it on, we're not going to be treated to the full show anyway. 

I wish we saw Kinga and the bottle in the garden, that would have been hilarious.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2007)

Bazza said:
			
		

> I don't really have a secretary, Haylz. Just an assistant.



They are  bloody worse mate, especially the personal type....alll that under the desk attention  .....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I predict that nobody in BB will have sex. Again.



innit just more vaccuous tits and asss on show, at least you can guarantee that BB will at least spawn a glamour model....AGAIN


----------



## wtfftw (May 22, 2007)

I've given up watching (get too irritated by them all on the first night) so I just read the thread here instead.


----------



## Sunray (May 22, 2007)

<Thinks about big brother>

<Loses will to live>


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I predict that nobody in BB will have sex. Again.



I thought someone already did?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2007)

Hang on a minute: where is Oranges&Lemons?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Hang on a minute: where is Oranges&Lemons?


Down Ladbrokes probably


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Down Ladbrokes probably




I used to mostly lurk and post a teeny bit during Big Brother last year and now I've actually started posting I don't think I've seen him at all


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I used to mostly lurk and post a teeny bit during Big Brother last year and now I've actually started posting I don't think I've seen him at all


Don't fret - he's sure to turn up when it starts!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 23, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Don't fret - he's sure to turn up when it starts!




Well, if you're sure


----------



## wishface (May 23, 2007)

didn't theyhave fewer beds last year?

And what happened? 

Feck arse all.

Not that I want to watch waht is basically porn (that's why i have an interweb account).


----------



## brokenyolk (May 23, 2007)

i would stay on my high horse, as i'm not going to see it in canada, but then i got all excited when i found out yesterday from a friend who an unrevealed housemate was, and quickly realised it is all quite exciting actually.......

she's a bit of a live one......

by the way, i am happy to sell the info to any reporters.......


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2007)

I'm going to make my flatmate watch it in his room


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> This just makes me realise how quickly time is passing and how old I am getting. Like birthdays and the Grand National, but less fun



So true  

It even ruins my enjoyment of other Channel 4 shows, because every single ad break is full of that shitty, shitty music and that Geordie twat intoning "Big Brother..._is back/coming up next/live/up my arse_". Just fuck off already!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> So true
> 
> It even ruins my enjoyment of other Channel 4 shows, because every single ad break is full of that shitty, shitty music and that Geordie twat intoning "Big Brother..._is back/coming up next/live/up my arse_". Just fuck off already!


he's not a twat, he's a very nice fella


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> he's not a twat, he's a very nice fella




I like his voice   

Could orang fix it for me to meet him?


----------



## May Kasahara (May 24, 2007)

TBH they could have Peter Serafinowicz doing the voiceovers and I would hate him  It's the BB effect.


----------



## Flashman (May 24, 2007)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (May 24, 2007)

I'm worried abut the "contestants"  they seem to pick more and more unstable people every year.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 24, 2007)

To be honest, I'm not sure I want anything to do with the show after the CBB debacle


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 24, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'm not sure I want anything to do with the show after the CBB debacle




Troofs, but I figure they don't know I am watching and therefore condoning them, and they are not making any money out of me - I haven't voted since Anna and I mute during ad breaks


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (May 24, 2007)

the first big brother was a nice little refreshing experiment but now its just boring. car crash tv at its very worst.


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I haven't voted since Anna and I mute during ad breaks




Awww wow, she seems like a breath of fresh air compared to the people they have on now doesnt she?   

I always like the 'normal' ones the most.


----------



## Bazza (May 24, 2007)

I've watched every Big Brother, I don't think I've ever voted though.


----------



## Mogden (May 24, 2007)

The ruling from Ofcom about CBB.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6687091.stm



> Unseen footage of racist behaviour inside the Big Brother house did exist, Ofcom said.


 

I thought it was an urban myth kinda thing.


----------



## moomoo (May 25, 2007)

On the Australian BB a contestants father has died and been buried and they haven't told her  

Isn't that taking the concept a bit far?  It can't be right


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2007)

Mogden said:
			
		

> The ruling from Ofcom about CBB.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6687091.stm
> 
> ...


Well they don't broadcast everything that goes on - it's all edited cleverly


----------



## Mogden (May 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Well they don't broadcast everything that goes on - it's all edited cleverly


Yeah I always figured that was the case but I thought that it was just some Digital Spy folk or BB fans or something trying to stir the pot in this case and that we'd seen all the rough stuff regarding the racist issues.


----------



## Dubversion (May 25, 2007)

"Bungalow Of The Damned"


----------



## Kanda (May 25, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Well they don't broadcast everything that goes on - it's all edited cleverly



By Endemol.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> By Endemol.


Yes, by Endemol. Your point?

Actually, C4 edit the morning shows themselves


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> On the Australian BB a contestants father has died and been buried and they haven't told her
> 
> Isn't that taking the concept a bit far?  It can't be right



Apparently he was already ill when she went in and she told them she didn't want to be informed if he died.

Still totally freaky though. 
I wonder if this'll mean she'll win. What a bizarre and horrible finale night that'll be.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Bumped before tomorrow. They've done incredibly well up until now, but it looks like a few credible leaks have breached the C4 barriers. A number of names keep coming up, particularly those of the oldest two contestants. Won't spoil it for those who don't want to know, but... 'citing, innit.


----------



## D'wards (May 30, 2007)

someone told me a "self harmer" was going in - if this is true it proves Endemol have not learned anything, and basically do not give a fuck.

Tho apparently it is gonna take no profits from the phone vote things this time  - may actually help the show that


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Bumped before tomorrow. They've done incredibly well up until now, but it looks like a few credible leaks have breached the C4 barriers. A number of names keep coming up, particularly those of the oldest two contestants. Won't spoil it for those who don't want to know, but... 'citing, innit.



Tell!!! Tell!!!   

Or pm if others don't want to know? Gwaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## Treebeak (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Actually, C4 edit the morning shows themselves



They dont edit anything. They dont have the facilities.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (May 30, 2007)

Its going to be 12 girl contestents to go in- bit boring - i would have preferred a mix from the start.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Treebeak said:
			
		

> They dont edit anything. They dont have the facilities.


Er, yes they do - they have 9 edit suites and they edit the daytime shows overnight on the premises.


----------



## Treebeak (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Er, yes they do - they have 9 edit suites and they edit the daytime shows overnight on the premises.



Funny, I work there and I've never seen any editing suites. They must be hidden in some tardis somewhere. Hmmmm


----------



## Belushi (May 30, 2007)

I'll watch the opening episode tonight to see what kind of characters theyve got, then check back in a few weeks time when the pressure is begining to mount


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Treebeak said:
			
		

> Funny, I work there and I've never seen any editing suites. They must be hidden in some tardis somewhere. Hmmmm


I am looking at one right now - they're in the lower ground floor and basement! Most people never set foot there!


----------



## Kanda (May 30, 2007)

You should go say Hi to each other


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> You should go say Hi to each other


Yep - I wonder which bit she works in!


----------



## Belushi (May 30, 2007)

Treebeak said:
			
		

> Funny, I work there and I've never seen any editing suites. They must be hidden in some tardis somewhere. Hmmmm


----------



## chio (May 30, 2007)

I've always wondered, if Channel 4 never produce any programmes, what do they do all day in that huge building?!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I've always wondered, if Channel 4 never produce any programmes, what do they do all day in that huge building?!


They broadcast all the programmes from there and then there's all the commissioning, planning, sheduling, traffic sales, consumer products etc etc


----------



## Sweet FA (May 30, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> what do they do all day in that huge building?!


I used to sign on just behond the C4 building. Lots of bustling and hurrying goes on from what I could see. I wanted to go in the see-through lift but was told to "bugger off and stop being silly" by a security guard


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

It's not that huge by the way (well compared to the Beeb and ITV)


----------



## Treebeak (May 30, 2007)

Treebeak said:
			
		

> Funny, I work there and I've never seen any editing suites. They must be hidden in some tardis somewhere. Hmmmm



I hold up my hands, there are, apparently, editing suites in the bowels of the building but as a top-dweller I dont get to seem them. 

I stand, on the second floor of the channel 4 buliding, very near the lovely glass lifts (Sweet FA!), corrected on all counts.


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2007)

Great

Get to hear people in the office twittering on about it
Newspapers full of it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Those lifts are cool since they got those blue lights lining them - when I get them from the basement (esp when it's dark), you rise serenely out of the ground all lit up blue - you feel like you are being beamed up.


----------



## Treebeak (May 30, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Great
> 
> Get to hear people in the office twittering on about it
> Newspapers full of it





The lifts also have tv screens in them. Just in case anyone wanted to know 

Anyway, sorry, I have some very important work to do now, secret Channel 4 stuff, so I'll be off.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Great
> 
> Get to hear people in the office twittering on about it
> Newspapers full of it


One of the reasons you don't actually NEED to see it


----------



## ch750536 (May 30, 2007)

what no odds? Slacking bud.


----------



## Kanda (May 30, 2007)

Odds on who? No one in the house yet


----------



## zenie (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Bumped before tomorrow. They've done incredibly well up until now, but it looks like a few credible leaks have breached the C4 barriers. A number of names keep coming up, particularly those of the oldest two contestants. Won't spoil it for those who don't want to know, but... 'citing, innit.




Oooh hello 

do tell!! 

I'm gonna sit and make my best mate watch it with me tonight


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

They're all gonna be Women's Institute types plus one lapdancer


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 30, 2007)

Is Orangesanlemons an insider?

Has he been seen since CBB?


WE MUSS KNOA!


----------



## Gingerman (May 30, 2007)

Gawd some people are obsessed by it,digitalspy got a bb board where some posters still debate the merits of people who appeared in previous bbs


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Is Orangesanlemons an insider?
> 
> Has he been seen since CBB?
> 
> ...


He posted on this thread today!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

He's not an insider though - he just reads Digital Spy I think


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He's not an insider though - he just reads Digital Spy I think



How DARE you sir!  

No, I'm emphatically not an insider (just a BB trader) but there are a lot better sources than digispy out there and it takes time to build up the contacts innit. Having said that there's a lot of fake info out there too (the list I saw earlier was completely wrong btw and I'm very glad I didn't embarrass myself by posting it).

I have now seen the embargoed press release tho' if anyone wants it. Looks fun!


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 30, 2007)

What time is it all on tonight, and will I be able to watch it and the finale of Lost?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

10pm I think.
You may have to set the video/PVR


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Sorry 9pm


----------



## foo (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Bumped before tomorrow. They've done incredibly well up until now, but it looks like a few credible leaks have breached the C4 barriers. A number of names keep coming up, particularly those of the oldest two contestants. Won't spoil it for those who don't want to know, but... 'citing, innit.




and he/she's back! hello.   

Big Brother's on tonight?! 

i'm doomed i tell ya, doooooooooomed!


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> How DARE you sir!
> 
> 
> I have now seen the embargoed press release tho' if anyone wants it. Looks fun!



SPILL!!!!


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2007)

It can't be all women!
I only watch it to see if there's any boys I fancy.


----------



## foo (May 30, 2007)

all women?!

erm....why?


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2007)

Precisely.
It's a rubbish idea.
I pray it's just a sick rumour!


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone know who the first few Russell Brand replacements are on Big Mouth?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> SPILL!!!!



Done.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know who the first few Russell Brand replacements are on Big Mouth?



Moyles and Galloway I think.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2007)

Oh my god.

The anti-Russells.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

I think might just be all women at first


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2007)

Better be. Still, they can't then bring in 12 men. So it's still going to be predominantly women. To me that's going to be bloody boooring.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Maybe they's bring on six women at first, then six men later


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

These are all just rumours anyway


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

If anyone else wants it the press release in full is up now on Holy Moly (ignore the guff about Lucy James and scroll through). It's only embargoed till 9 but saves a bit of time for those who want to know. 
Probably best to keep spoilers off this thread for now.


----------



## miss giggles (May 30, 2007)

Fookin ell! This thread is 6 pages long and it hasn't even started yet. 

Oh I love this thread, my favourite of the year. I see orngesandlemons is in good form again. 

So when does it start then?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> If anyone else wants it the press release in full is up now on Holy Moly (ignore the guff about Lucy James and scroll through). It's only embargoed till 9 but saves a bit of time for those who want to know.
> Probably best to keep spoilers off this thread for now.


PM me the juice then please O&L (geddit?)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Ignore me, I read your post properly.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 30, 2007)

I read the Daily Mirror just now whilst waiting for my takeaway curry, and they reckon it's 12 women tonight, with a man on Friday, and then half the women will be evicted in a few weeks time to make room for the men. They also reckon that there are no gay women, and that the man going in on Friday is a hunk.

Oh, and that the oldest contestant ever is going in, along with a lap dancer or two and a couple of mothers.

I really hope they are wrong, just because I want them to be wrong


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> If anyone else wants it the press release in full is up now on Holy Moly


I think I can spot the early urban75 favourite from here! 


> “I’m a raver, man - I’m a cheesy quaver…I buzz off anything and any one.”
> A self-styled hippy raver...


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 30, 2007)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> I think I can spot the early urban75 favourite from here!



Actually, I thought she sounded awful. She has never switched on a computer, too, so that won't get her many urban fans  

Not really one of ours, dahling!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, but compared to the others she sounds like the only person you wouldn't gnaw your own face off to avoid.


----------



## Wookey (May 30, 2007)

Hererererererererere we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  

(But first, an apology..... )


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

They should have made the housemates read out the apology as their first task...


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 30, 2007)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Yeah, but compared to the others she sounds like the only person you wouldn't gnaw your own face off to avoid.



Oh god, I thought she sounded just awful! (and I share her name! )

I'm excited!


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Slap on the wrists there 

DAVINAS ALREADY ANNOYING ME FFS.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

She's not pregnant for once


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> She's not pregnant for once


LOL


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Camera man with autocue visible in mirror......nice save Davina


----------



## Wookey (May 30, 2007)

The Diary Room is straight out of Tron!!


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

Looks


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Very sensible 'airlocks' between the HMs and diary room/front door this year. About time.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

That neon chair won't last long


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

ARRRGH TWINS.

Oh god. It's going to be The Shining.


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

They don't look annoying at all


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Name: SAM AND AMANDA (Twins)
Age: 18
From: Newcastle
Occupation: Students
Status: Both single

“If there’s only one fit boy in the house we’ll share him, definitely! He’ll never know the difference!”

These inseparable, bubbly, chatty twin blondes describe themselves as “Twincredible”. Always giggling and finishing each other’s sentences, they even have their own “Twin Song” they sing to introduce themselves to boys.
Sam and Amanda both study Social Work at Manchester Metropolitan University. They often get called “The Terrible Twins” in their university halls because of the noise they make, and their rooms are inspired by “Barbie” - all pink and fluffy.

The girls - whose mum is a Big Brother addict - are never separated and always talk about themselves as “us” and “we”, never in the singular. They both work as promotions girls at a nightclub and believe that women should never have to pay for drinks.

The twins “find politics confusing and wouldn’t know who to vote for”. Before the Big Brother audition process, they had never been abroad, but would love to go to New York “because there are so many shops”.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

I've just had to sacrifice our twins as an apology on behalf of all twins everywhere. Sorry.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The twins “find politics confusing and wouldn’t know who to vote for”.



Future candidates for parliament


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

I place a bet on them crying within the hour.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

SHUT UP YOU FUCKING TWATS 

I'm annoyed with them already.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2007)

OMG they need killing in the face


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Mummy's here


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Name: LESLEY
Age: 60
From: Gloucestershire
Occupation: Retired headhunter
Status: Married - with two children and two grandchildren
The British public will either love me or hate me - either way they’ll want to keep me in…
I think there’s a strong possibility that I’ll win.”

“I like to think that I’m intelligent, eccentric, perhaps a little unpredictable,” says Lesley, a member of the Women’s Institute. She has been married twice, first at 16, and her second husband is 23 years her senior.

Lesley ran her own recruitment business for 20 years. She also worked as a Cambridge don and set up a marriage agency for successful divorced people. She and her husband recently returned from a six-year spell living in Portugal, where she tried her hand at stand-up comedy.
esley’s tastes range from Michelin-starred restaurants to fish and chips, and she enjoys dinner parties and country house weekends. She has a personal trainer and a cook - “I don’t do anything domestic” - and devours Victorian literature, Dickens being her favourite. Harvey Nichols is her big love but she hates music as it’s “distracting”.

Lesley claims to be honest and honourable, and says she’d hate to share the house with “no-hopers”. She hates “negative under-achievers, arrogance, people without ambition and people who don’t try.” She predicts she’ll be the “safe older woman” in the house, but admits, “I do have terrible temper tantrums. If I don’t like something and I don’t want to do it, the bottom lip starts wobbling…faux crying…”


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

"I like to think I'm intelligent..."

Uh, you do realise what programme you're on..?


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

She hunts retired people


----------



## manifold (May 30, 2007)

"We hate chavs" 

A summer of delicious irony is upon us.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Screaming twins v Madam Whiplash


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

DS have christened the two screamy's as 'The Twits' (sic)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Name: CHARLEY
Age: 21
From: South London
Occupation: Unemployed
Status: Single
“I’m trendy, I’m wild, argumentative - I speak so much. I’m flirtatious and I’m hot.”

Charley still lives at home with her mum. She dropped out of art college, has been sacked from numerous jobs and is currently unemployed. Her cousin Kieran Richardson plays for Manchester United and she often goes bar-hopping with him in Manchester, where he introduces her to “hot balleters”.

A sleep-walker and talker, Charley is not a morning person. She has an intense phobia of spiders, is dreading the imminent smoking ban and also believes in ghosts. Having no job does not curb her social life. “I go to celeb hangouts and meet great people”. She also loves watching The Jeremy Kyle Show and Little Britain.
Charley is very competitive - she says she always has to win. She craves the limelight and has always wanted to be a singer. She rates herself 10/10 for attractiveness and ruthlessness. Charley will amuse herself in the house by “dancing, singing and getting on people’s nerves” but thinks her housemates will nominate her for being argumentative and unable to cook.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Hah. Kieran Richardson.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

I really worry about the aspirations of today's young people.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

what in gods name is she wearing


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

orangesanlemons thats really rather annoying ^


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

I don't post 'em until the person enters the house Odds, but I'll happily stop doing it if the consensus is that it's annoying.  

Poor Lesley tho


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

The Twits, Headmistress and Champagne Charlie Daily Star


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

I like money but I'm unemployed - whats that all about


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> I like money but I'm unemployed - whats that all about



Modern face of capitalism


----------



## mozzy (May 30, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> orangesanlemons thats really rather annoying ^


 
Yup - how do you know all this info? Ah, i see - you're paying attention - i'm not. I'm just cringing..!


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2007)

She looks bonkers - is she from here


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Wtf Is That!
:d


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Name: TRACEY
Age: 36
From: Cambridgeshire
Occupation: Cleaner
Status: Single

“I’m a raver, man - I’m a cheesy quaver…I buzz off anything and any one.”
A self-styled hippy raver from a small village in Cambridgeshire, Tracey has collected carrier bags since she was six and says she has never switched on a computer. She has never been on a plane but hears that Goa is a “phat place to be.”

Tracey’s dream job is an actress but she is happy with cleaning for now. “I love my Hoover, love my polish.” In five years’ time she’d simply like to be in a shed with running water and an unblocked toilet. Although she likes to keep her hair nicely styled, she has not worn make-up for 15 years and admits to being slack in terms of looking after herself.

Passive, party-loving and peace-loving Tracey says, “I go out havin’ it every weekend in a field, get on it, get in the stack and buzz like!” She adds, “I like people to be happy - I don’t do anger, it’s not in my world.” Drunks, proper mess and laziness make her angry. She also feels strongly about humans killing the planet and is passionate about keeping the monarchy.
Tracey’s entering the Big Brother house “For the phat experience.”


On a personal note - LMFAO, who let ciderdelic into the house?


----------



## Madusa (May 30, 2007)

Avit!


----------



## clandestino (May 30, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> She looks bonkers - is she from here



my first thought - oh my god, there's an urbanite in the house...!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)




----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Is anyone from here missing - I think there's a Drugs Forum poster in the house



She reminds of Jade's Goodys mum gone cheesy quaver


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Samanda odds on to mistake her for a bloke.


----------



## Madusa (May 30, 2007)

uh, that is quite annoying, Oranges..


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

I just thought that too  (that she was an urbanite or efests person but the lack of pc put my mind to rest )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Buddy Bradley - that is BANG fucking on. 

-edit- ok, I'd call that a consensus: no more HM biogs, fairy nuff.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Oh dear lord!


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

can someone send davina round here please?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Buddy Bradley - that is BANG fucking on.


All credit to my wife. 

I don't mind the re-posts of the press release, btw.


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

where is this current one from?

ignore me


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

She's got Vicky Pollard syndrome!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> uh, that is quite annoying, Oranges..


Nah, it's cool, cos I'm not watching the programme (but I'm enjoying the thread)


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Buddy, I reposted that on DS and got a standing ovation 

Tell Mrs Bradley she's a genius


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Buddy Bradley - that is BANG fucking on.
> 
> -edit- ok, I'd call that a consensus: no more HM biogs, fairy nuff.



No, don't! It's useful secondary info!


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

I want biogs damnit!!!


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (May 30, 2007)

Post it O+L for us without TV ATM cheers


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

I want all the info you have OnL


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

I wonder if all the women will sychronise periods at the same time


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> I wonder if all the women will sychronise periods at the same time



The horror


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

I'd hate to be the first bloke in


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

what

the

fuck


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

danni minogue

fpmsl


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> danni minogue
> 
> fpmsl



More like Dev's the shop keepers girlfriend on corri


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL.

This is shaping up to be lunatic.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Nah, it's cool, cos I'm not watching the programme (but I'm enjoying the thread)


OK, I'm glad someone else is doing this, doesn't make me so sad!   

(I'm not watching it because I'd rather see Crispy this evening than a load of wannabe famous narcissists, and the two are unfortunately exclusive  )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Oh controversy!

Ok, how about this - I won't post spoilers to ruin people's enjoyment of the show, but biogs after a few mins delay and 'dirt' are ok. Yay?

Here goes:
Name: CHANELLE
Age: 19
From: Wakefield
Occupation: Student
Status: Single
“I would either like to be famous and rich… or a speech therapist in Spain”

Chanelle is utterly obsessed with Victoria Beckham and wants to move to Madrid and then LA just like her idol. She recently had her ‘pob’ cut short and bleached blonde to look like Victoria. Chanelle once queued up for hours to meet her heroine at Selfridges, would love to be a professional Victoria Beckham look-a-like - and says she’s definitely not a fan of Rebecca Loos.

She is doing her A-levels and would like to be a speech therapist in Spain, as she loves the country, the climate and culture. She plays the violin to Grade 7, but admits she doesn’t practise as much as she should.

On how she views herself, Chanelle says “I think my personality is fantastic, I wouldn’t change it for anything … but I don’t like my thighs”. She says she is intelligent but lacks common sense, and is “bubbly, crazy, fun, dramatic, over the top”. But she warns that she also holds a grudge.

Chanelle wants to do Big Brother for the fame. “I want people to like me, I want to meet new people, I want to be recognised in the streets”. She says she would like to win, but it’s not hugely important to her. She says that she “would like to find a rich boyfriend to take her to the Dominican Republic over Christmas.”

Name: SHABNAM
Age: 22
From: North London
Occupation: Temp receptionist
Status: Single
“I am an enigma, I’m striking in my presence. People love to talk to me and are drawn to me.”

Shabnam lives at home with her mother, who she gets on with like a sister. She loves people who like their food, especially chocolate, and describes herself as “full of life, vivacious, nuts, passionate, inimitable and striking”. She’d like to be reincarnated as “another enigma” such as Michael Jackson or Johnny Depp.
Shabnam’s main ambition is to travel the world and enjoy life - she wants adventure and spontaneity and her philosophy is “to live each moment to the full, because the moment never comes again.” An energetic chatterbox, make-up mad Shabnam feels people may nominate her for being messy and because her zest for life and high energy might irritate them. “Housemates that would annoy me would be the ones who don’t listen to me…I should really be listened to because I talk a lot of sense.” She adds that she doesn’t like passive people and has a phobia of bees.
Shabnam lasted two days working in McDonalds and once worked in a toy department where she dressed up as Hello Kitty and Mr Men characters. She has never voted because she can’t be bothered.

She thinks Big Brother will let her “fascinating personality” shine through. “You can’t act on Big Brother - you have to be yourself. There is no other way to win.”


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

I want more dirt damnit


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Shabaz returns


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

Did she just say that there's a new kind of music called "indie"..?


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2007)

"There's a new type of music that's taking over this country called indie"


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2007)

Looks like the rumors were right about it being an all girl house...


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

*makes note of the cocktail*


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

nipsla said:
			
		

> "There's a new type of music that's taking over this country called indie"



QUOTE OF THE CENTURY


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Did she just say that there's a new kind of music called "indie"..?



Yes!  

Name: EMILY
Age: 19
From: Bristol
Occupation: Student
Status: Single
“I don’t do losing. I win. Team Emily”

Emily says she was reading from the age of two and gives herself 10 out of 10 for intelligence. This is all part of her very honest attitude to life, and she says “honesty gets me into trouble - teachers hated me for being so honest. Friends like me for being honest. I expect honesty back”.

Having been involved in drama and the theatre since she was five years old, she now believes that her future lies in the fashion industry and is applying to do a fashion course. She says her dream job would be running a magazine or fashion label.

Politically, she considers herself to be right wing and will be voting Conservative in the next election. She says she has no time for benefit cheats, and believes everyone has a right to education, to make money and to keep it.

Her family lived in Puerto Rico for four years but are now back in the UK. Emily and her “gorgeous” 17-year-old twin sisters are known as “the Hilton sisters of Bristol”.
She’s a big Blondie fan, and her current favourite music includes Lily Allen, and new rave acts like CSS and the Klaxons. Her motto is “Live life to the fullest, like it’s your last. Enjoy what’s around you and what’s given to you”.

She thinks Big Brother will change her life, and looks like a big adventure. She believes she’ll be the housemate the public want to watch and would want to be friends with.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 30, 2007)

i'm ordering the the bullets now who's with me 

from what i've heard it's gonna be 12 women for the first week or so... and one bloke... 

that'd be genius....


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> *makes note of the cocktail*



Liquid cocaine


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

I'm sorry I just laughed at that blokes banner


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> Liquid cocaine


champers, vodka and red bull

that sounds fab


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I just laughed at that blokes banner



My boss thinks i'm ill  

I only like Lesley and Tina so far.


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> champers, vodka and red bull
> 
> that sounds fab




"other energy drinks are available"


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> My boss thinks i'm ill
> 
> I only like Lesley and Tina so far.


no it said "my boss thinks I'm ill" then on the other side said "You ain't seen me right!"

I did apologise for laughin


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

oddworld said:
			
		

> "other energy drinks are available"


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I only like Lesley and Tina so far.


Me too. Lesley has a "it seemed like such a good idea at the time" look on her face now, though...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> OK, I'm glad someone else is doing this, doesn't make me so sad!
> 
> (I'm not watching it because I'd rather see Crispy this evening than a load of wannabe famous narcissists, and the two are unfortunately exclusive  )


It's behind me, so I'm hearing it


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> no it said "my boss thinks I'm ill" then on the other side said "You ain't seen me right!"
> 
> I did apologise for laughin



I laughed too!  

That cocktail sounds yummy!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

Daffyd in glittery eyeshadow...


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2007)

What a nightmare being stuck in a house with the screaming twins the "i don't work" wag who can't cook or use a washing machine, Victoria-beckham-a-like, Shabaz's sister and a girl who thinks indie is new.

Should be quite explosive  

Oh good a real person to get on with the old un and the raver. And she can cook. Bonus.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 30, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i'm ordering the the bullets now who's with me
> 
> from what i've heard it's gonna be 12 women for the first week or so... and one bloke...
> 
> that'd be genius....



Nuke the site from orbit.. its the only way to be sure..


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Daffyd in glittery eyeshadow...




Daffydette


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

did she just say she likes to cock?


----------



## colacubes (May 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> did she just say she likes to cock?



It wasn't till I looked at the screen and saw the carrots in the pan that I realised she said cook


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhh I wasn't watching hence the question


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Name: LAURA
Age: 23
From: South Wales
Occupation: Nanny
Status: Single

“I talk too fast, I talk too much ... I’ve always got something to say”

Laura is currently a nanny, but her dream in life is to become an embalmer as she believes strongly that when you’re dead you should still look good. She also volunteers at a local cemetery clearing leaves, and her ambition is to one day own her own funeral home.
She is staunchly anti-smoking as she hates the smell, and the whole idea of passive smoking. She’s also not a great fan of alcohol and can get drunk on just one pint. People tell Laura she reminds them of Little Britain character Vicky Pollard, and she’s also told that she looks like comic Peter Kay.
Laura admits her nickname is “Wangers” because of her large breasts and is a fan of Bon Jovi, Roxette and Lionel Ritchie. She says the proudest moment of her life was when she was voted Student of the Year at age 16.

Laura describes herself as “happy, happy, happy” and says she’s “friendly, happy, too chatty and nice”. Laura says that looking good is important to her and she “never leaves the house without washing her hair or putting fake tan on.”

She thinks she’d make a brilliant housemate and that being in the house would help her learn to deal with others. She thinks she’ll be one of the top 10 housemates ever.

Hmmm - seems very popular with the crowd.


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

please make it stop


----------



## oddworld (May 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> please make it stop



<passes aqua a pint of liquid cocaine>


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Name: NICKY
Age: 27
From: Watford
Occupation: Accounts Executive in a bank
Status: Single
“People seem confused about my identity - I’m not confused.

It would be nice to explain to everyone, once and for all, what I’m about.”

Nicky was born in Mumbai and adopted from Mother Teresa’s orphanage in India when she was one. Her adoptive parents are Irish and Anglo-Indian. She has been in her job for nine years - arranging company cars in a retail, business and corporate bank. She studied floristry for two years and is currently learning Spanish.
Nicky describes herself as “crazy, sexy, cool, unique, creative and spontaneous”. She likes to shake up people’s expectations. “I’m Catholic and not Muslim or Hindu, I go out and drink and smoke and party hard.” Love, she thinks, is “for losers”. She hates men - “nasty little creatures - I can’t tolerate them at the moment”, although admits she’d love to pull Calum Best.

Nicky recently dropped four dress sizes and abseiled down her local shopping centre for charity. Her party trick is a rendition of The Cheeky Girls and she is addicted to electro music and hot sauces. “Spongers, scroungers and nose-picking” are Nicky’s pet hates, and in the house she predicts she’ll be irritated by selfishness and unwillingness to help out or take part.
“I’m not someone to be ignored. I will get my point across,” Nicky declares. “I have lots of leadership skills. If people carry on ignoring me, I’ll release my inner bitch.” She predicts she may get nominated by others because of jealousy, for being too straight-talking or for her penchant for extreme cleaning.

A prime example of someone talking absolute bollocks to get onto BB imho. Ref: Dawn BB7. I like her.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Someone kill me quick.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

TOKEN LEFTY ALERT!

Is she an Urb?


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2007)

I love her


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Milli Tant! Bet she has BO - she won't last long


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Danny Dyers Grandma!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2007)

me too she's


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2007)

I like this one  

Bet the 'girls' try and bleach her 'tache


----------



## Wookey (May 30, 2007)

Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!
Carole to WIN!!

She ticks all my boxes.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT telling me that no-one on here knows Carole or Tracey. Dirt please!  
Name: CAROLE
Age: 53 years
From: London
Occupation: Young people’s sexual health and HIV worker - unemployed
Status: Single

“I am gonna shake it something rotten and they will be shaking s***less. If people want an argument, here’s the ****ing argument!”

Carole is a born and bred Londoner, who has spent most of her life protesting, being actively involved in politics and welfare issues, and is staunchly anti-war.

Boasting an incessantly hectic lifestyle, she has been a protestor at everything from the Greenham Common Women’s Peace Camps to more recent anti-war rallies, but is a member of The Socialist Workers’ Party, Respect, Unison, Action For South Africa, the Stop The War coalition, among many others. She has also been a foster carer. Carole says the person she’d most like to meet is Nelson Mandela, and says she was driven to join George Galloway’s Respect party after Tony Blair sent troops to Iraq.

Carole has been promising herself a tattoo or piercing for a while and might go ahead with it for her next birthday, and she thinks Peter Kay and Ricky Gervais are geniuses. She even admits that 20 years ago she sang in a band called Fancy Footwork.

She’s a massive fan of the programme and wants Big Brother to change her life. She wants to bring important issues into the public eye, wants some excitement and to maybe find love in the house."


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

"Day 1, 10:10 - Lesley is on her third bottle of Cava..."


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

You seem very interested in it for someone who has just banned it from his house! 

Edit: pissing slow boards , that was to orang utan.


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Lesley looks relieved


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2007)

"Day 1, 10:10 - Lesley is on her third bottle of Cava..."


----------



## Balbi (May 30, 2007)

Lesley looks relieved 

Carole FTW apparently.


----------



## mozzy (May 30, 2007)

Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Apparantly she is a SWP candidate sex worker. I think Leslie may have a new friend!


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 30, 2007)

Carol  Tracy or Leslie to win! 

Someone on here has to know Carol and Tracy! 

I'm hating most of them already.


----------



## clandestino (May 30, 2007)

I can feel my soul being sucked out of a hole in the top of my skull already.
 

Still...two urbanites in the house. Should be fun!


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Apparantly she is a SWP candidate sex worker. I think Leslie may have a new friend!



Well, they are both old.


----------



## Geri (May 30, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i'm ordering the the bullets now who's with me



Bullets are too good for the likes of her.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 30, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> I can feel my soul being sucked out of a hole in the top of my skull already.
> 
> 
> Still...two urbanites in the house. Should be fun!



Aye - I can feel my IQ dropping as I watch.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2007)

Carole to win 


Or maybe Laura.


----------



## miss giggles (May 30, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Apparantly she is a SWP candidate sex worker. I think Leslie may have a new friend!



sex worker? I missed that bit, could you explain please?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 30, 2007)

what a load of bollocks... 

how you killed your brand.

step one you take a bunch of racist folks 
you beat your cheast and proudly boast
despite haveing no exclusive names
you make a bunch of ridiclious claims
they you ignore our need to gawp and whine
still think you're edgey and sublime
give us double davina we don't need 
now you're getting your ass kicked by the beeb

c4 you went wrong with your bb8 
forget to give us contestants we can hate
now i hope you understand 
how you killed your brand.

endermol yeah you know best 
kidney swaps, jade and the rest 
sure they might les it up 
but to be fair i don't give a fuck
say that contraversy don't bother you
as ratings fall through the roof
but bb has sucked before have you forgotten bb4

c4 you went wrong with your bb8 
forget to give us contestants we can hate
now i hope you understand 
how you killed your brand.

[bridge]

c4 you went wrong with your bb8 
forget to give us contestants we can hate
now i hope you understand 
how you killed your brand.


some one stick it to music eh...


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> sex worker? I missed that bit, could you explain please?




Sexual health worker.


----------



## mozzy (May 30, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Sexual health worker.



Yep,that's what i meant. Look at post 250.

And i got SWP wrong - she was (is?) a Respect candiadate

http://www.respectcoalition.org/index.php?ite=1057&rlid=5


----------



## Onslow (May 30, 2007)

No wonder the crowd went crazy for the bearded lady at the end after the string of banal empty heads that entered the house before her! They are simply just a group of girls that can be found in any sixth form or college anywhere in the country.

I think that Tracy/Tina woman tried to hard too portray herself as some wreckhead raver, no one gurns like that naturally.


----------



## miss giggles (May 30, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Sexual health worker.



Oh, I thought you meant she was a hooker.


----------



## JFC (May 30, 2007)

Fuck, watching the live feed on E4 now.  The twins are dire, utterley dire, they both talk in a combined sort of way, sort of a sentence each followed by a screech.  

They should be buried up to their necks in sand, coated with syrup and eaten by Termites the size of dogs.

Saying that, a threesome before hand would not go amiss (earplugged)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 30, 2007)

I am now pro-war.


----------



## paulhackett (May 30, 2007)

the old doris has the same gnarled mouth as dame edna

and those twins would only be interesting to watch if they were siamese. alas they're not


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 30, 2007)

So is anyone offering odds on the twins shagging each other. I don't think £ndemol have done incestious lesbianism yet.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 30, 2007)

anyone know how the equal oppertunites legilslation fairs with this years bb?


----------



## mrsfran (May 30, 2007)

How late am I to this thread? Shocking behaviour on my part.

I'm liking Tracy and the Welsh lass to start. Carol does nothing for me, I find that "I'm so wacky even though I'm past 40!" tiresome.


----------



## story (May 30, 2007)

Eleven women all locked in together for the full moon.

Let the games begin!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Initial thoughts for those who like a flutter:

Sam/Amanda (The Milton Twins): A fascinating proposition. Should be early faves simply because they're identical. Vote diffusion should occur, expect targetted voting from the twins, also expect Endemol to give a good edit to keep them in for the novelty factor. Watching the live feed I quite like them in a tv sorta way. This year's hook.

Lesley (Why did I take that dinner-party dare?): Probably first out. No chance, looks lost and is already isolated and taking to herself.

Charley (Let's all laugh at Kieran, la la la la): Utterly hated by the crowd, may survive on HM popularity for a few weeks until nominated. And then bye bye.

Tracey (Tyres, bangin yeah!): This year's Kitten, but well-liked so far. May walk imo. July 1st will kill her if still there.

Chanelle (the budget Beckham): Looks lost, what would Victoria do? Answer: she wouldn't be here. No chance but may surf the anonymity wave for a while.

Shabnan: Plus - lively and proactive. Minus - reminds me of Narinder. Genuinely not sure which way she'll go yet.

Emily (Peaches friggin' Geldof): I hate to say it but you may have to get used to her. Possible tv gold.

Laura (Dafyddette): Could be good. A few diary room breakdowns in the offing methinks but there's a BB journey to be had here somewhere down the line.

Nicky: I really like her but I think she's utterly bullshitting on her BB profile. Probably not too popular when news of her "Skins" acting relative hits. Plus: the one I fancy normally gets evicted after 3 weeks.  

Carole (Millie Tant): Hot early fave, but even if she storms into the final week I don't think she'll stand a chance of winning. Will possibly walk imo.

You're welcome. *oddsflash* to follow.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Sexual health worker.


Unemployed sexual health worker. The distinction is important.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2007)

Why?


I'm an unemployed.....




....nope, I'm just unemployed.  




O&L - Looking forwards to your input, as ever  
I've put (minimum!) bets on Carole, Nicky, Lesley and Charley - but then you know how good I am.....


----------



## N_igma (May 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Sam/Amanda (The Milton Twins): A fascinating proposition. Should be early faves simply because they're identical. Vote diffusion should occur, expect targetted voting from the twins, also expect Endemol to give a good edit to keep them in for the novelty factor. Watching the live feed I quite like them in a tv sorta way. This year's hook.



"Faves?"   Could these girls be any more annoying, out the fuck!




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Lesley (Why did I take that dinner-party dare?): Probably first out. No chance, looks lost and is already isolated and taking to herself.



Agreed, she's so lost and isolated, c'mon, what did she really expect, to be in a house full of charles and camilla's? 




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Charley (Let's all laugh at Kieran, la la la la): Utterly hated by the crowd, may survive on HM popularity for a few weeks until nominated. And then bye bye.



Early walk for her. Bland, vacuous woman.




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Tracey (Tyres, bangin yeah!): This year's Kitten, but well-liked so far. May walk imo. July 1st will kill her if still there.



She seems alright, reckon she'll stick it out a while for entertainment value.




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Chanelle (the budget Beckham): Looks lost, what would Victoria do? Answer: she wouldn't be here. No chance but may surf the anonymity wave for a while.



Agreed.




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Shabnan: Plus - lively and proactive. Minus - reminds me of Narinder. Genuinely not sure which way she'll go yet.



Too loud, reminds me of Shabaz actually.  




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Emily (Peaches friggin' Geldof): I hate to say it but you may have to get used to her. Possible tv gold.



Hate her, posh twat who doesn't want to admit, well she's not posh is she, she likes indie music.   




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Laura (Dafyddette): Could be good. A few diary room breakdowns in the offing methinks but there's a BB journey to be had here somewhere down the line.



I like her, not going to get votes from the males but she seems like a good lass who's up for a bit of craic.




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nicky: I really like her but I think she's utterly bullshitting on her BB profile. Probably not too popular when news of her "Skins" acting relative hits. Plus: the one I fancy normally gets evicted after 3 weeks.



Nice girl, not a winner though...she seems bland as well.




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Carole (Millie Tant): Hot early fave, but even if she storms into the final week I don't think she'll stand a chance of winning. Will possibly walk imo.



She'll liven things up, think she's can go far.

Just waiting to see who these men are in the next coming days, that'll reveal things better.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2007)

Emily talking about acting in Ibsen's 'A Doll's House' on the live feed right now. Tv GOLD I tell ye. "From, like, Victorian times ya?"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I've put (minimum!) bets on Carole, Nicky, Lesley and Charley - but then you know how good I am.....



Yay! Hello sheo.

*lays Carole, Nicky, Lesley and Charley*

Do you know, the more I see Laura the more I think "winner"? She's got that whole Matt Lucas goodwill thing going on, the regional vote, she seems good value as a HM so far, and possibly not too proud to shed a few convincing tears in the DR. Early days yet mind...

Good luck, and bon chance!


----------



## Strumpet (May 31, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *lays Carole, Nicky, Lesley and Charley*



 

*applauds your stamina*


----------



## Sunray (May 31, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT telling me that no-one on here knows Carole or Tracey. Dirt please!
> Name: CAROLE
> Age: 53 years
> From: London
> ...



Harsh perhaps...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

Is there an option to vote for someone who hasn't joined the house yet?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2007)

Man at the Sun says that the ladies choose one man from three live on friday night. Could be interesting, and a promising start so far this year imo.


----------



## Wookey (May 31, 2007)

I suppose if the women are all on the same side it eliminates the danger of the old inter-coven bullying we witnessed last time...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 31, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Emily (Peaches friggin' Geldof): I hate to say it but you may have to get used to her. Possible tv gold.



I have been talking to her cousin on MSN for nearly a year. Does that make me cool?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2007)

What do you think?  

Half four in the morning and I'm watching twins running up skateramps, brushing their teeth and generally looking like a well-organised BB hit-squad. Does that make me cool? no. Does that make me money? Hopefully. There are two stories here: the twins and the Dafyd from the valleys. Get organized sunshine!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 31, 2007)

JFC said:
			
		

> The twins are dire, utterley dire ... They should be buried up to their necks in sand


Head first, preferably.


----------



## Kanda (May 31, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> anyone know how the equal oppertunites legilslation fairs with this years bb?




????

They're not employed. I'm sure there's men selected to go in, just in whatever twist they wish to do.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> ????
> 
> They're not employed. I'm sure there's men selected to go in, just in whatever twist they wish to do.


o rly


----------



## Kanda (May 31, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> o rly



YA RLY!!


----------



## gabi (May 31, 2007)

its started i take it.

Fuck i hate this fucking programme. Im currently surrounded by an office full of people talking about this shit. should be fucking well banned. 

people who dont talk to each all year about anything other than asking if anyone wants a coffee are now engaged in serious debate about this fucking shit. why>!?!!? jesus. get lives people. get lives. go. get a life. now.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Initial thoughts for those who like a flutter:
> 
> Sam/Amanda (The Milton Twins): A fascinating proposition. Should be early faves simply because they're identical. Vote diffusion should occur, expect targetted voting from the twins, also expect Endemol to give a good edit to keep them in for the novelty factor. Watching the live feed I quite like them in a tv sorta way. This year's hook.
> 
> ...



os - what online betting website would you recommend for having a flutter on BB evictions?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (May 31, 2007)

a programme peopled by morons, and watched by similar.  The revolution will *not* be televised...


----------



## zenie (May 31, 2007)

where do we do these bets then?

I dont think I like any of the housemates?  

Well Nicky, she seems pretty cool and 'normal' compared to the rest of them.

That Cambridge raver is gonna drive me up the wall


----------



## souljacker (May 31, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> people who dont talk to each all year about anything other than asking if anyone wants a coffee are now engaged in serious debate about this fucking shit.



Big Brother brings the people together! It's beautiful man!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 31, 2007)

erm...which one is laura  

I quite liked the welsh girl. Well, she seemed slightly more normal and likeable than the rest anyway. 

Is there really only going to be one guy in the house this year or are they going to add a guy each time a girl is evicted and then have a few double evictions later on the series.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 31, 2007)

oh ok. The welsh one's Laura


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2007)

i watched it, couldn't help myself...

liked the raver bird, she was cool, and militant, the twins got on my nerves, as did the south london IT girl, and the drama student "indy" girl, it was all very girly and you could see the older ladies looking a bit aghast at it all


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 31, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> erm...which one is laura
> 
> I quite liked the welsh girl. Well, she seemed slightly more normal and likeable than the rest anyway.
> 
> Is there really only going to be one guy in the house this year or are they going to add a guy each time a girl is evicted and then have a few double evictions later on the series.



I heard that they were going to evict a whole load of the women in a couple of weeks, in order to make room for the men and "keep the show fresh".


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2007)

Apparently the SWP central committee are up in arms about Carole; there's been an emergency meeting called for this morning


----------



## Hellsbells (May 31, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I heard that they were going to evict a whole load of the women in a couple of weeks, in order to make room for the men and "keep the show fresh".



sounds like a good idea to me, since most of the women currently in the house are absoultely awful - just the usual fake squealing dim bimbos who will have their boobs out by the end of the week


----------



## dolly's gal (May 31, 2007)

i may actually try and not watch it  

such a statement is bordering on the massively radical for me, but they're all soooooo irritating.  

surely my life is too precious to waste it in this way?!  

*has crisis*


----------



## Belushi (May 31, 2007)

Apart from the cheesy quaver and the lass from the Rhondda I thought they were all pretty dreadful.

I think I'd end up throttling those squealing twins.


----------



## citydreams (May 31, 2007)

My office hasn't got any pinkness 

Wasn't there another door in the vestibule as the girls went it?


----------



## Ms T (May 31, 2007)

Watched it on fast forward last night despite myself.

How annoying are the Barbie twins?  And that woman who claims to be a South London IT girl is absolutely dreaful.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 31, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> its started i take it.
> 
> Fuck i hate this fucking programme. Im currently surrounded by an office full of people talking about this shit. should be fucking well banned.
> 
> people who dont talk to each all year about anything other than asking if anyone wants a coffee are now engaged in serious debate about this fucking shit. why>!?!!? jesus. get lives people. get lives. go. get a life. now.



First sighting of a 'Get a life'-er, perchance? 

I've got one ta. I still like watching crap telly though.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 31, 2007)

Notice after the booing of the black South London IT girl, Davina belatedly came back with the excuse that the crowd was booing because she hasn't a job (they didn't boo the other unemployed housemates)

C4 and their complience officers obviously told her to say that as they are shitting themselves over the fiasco with CBB and OFCOM.

Which means this series of BB8 is going to be so watered down as C4 can't afford anymore fuckups with OFCOM over BB.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 31, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Which means this series of BB8 is going to be so watered down as C4 can't afford anymore fuckups with OFCOM over BB.




How can they water it down though? By making it (more) boring (than usual)? Or going PC loopy in the edits?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

They'll want loads of shagging instead of loads of fighting I reckon


----------



## Hellsbells (May 31, 2007)

well they've set up the house in a way that's going to cause endless arguments and fighting - eg putting the oven in the bedroom


----------



## pennimania (May 31, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> well they've set up the house in a way that's going to cause endless arguments and fighting - eg putting the oven in the bedroom




Yes that is a frightful idea - and possibly a dangerous one.  

I do like the tiles in the bathroom tho.

I hate them all already - no change from last year then


----------



## Flashman (May 31, 2007)

First impressions I like Tyres (will she start dancing when they do the washing up?) Nicky and Lesley. Millie should be good for a bit of aggro.


----------



## KellyDJ (May 31, 2007)

gabi said:
			
		

> its started i take it.
> 
> Fuck i hate this fucking programme. Im currently surrounded by an office full of people talking about this shit. should be fucking well banned.
> 
> people who dont talk to each all year about anything other than asking if anyone wants a coffee are now engaged in serious debate about this fucking shit. why>!?!!? jesus. get lives people. get lives. go. get a life. now.



and yet you're talking about...


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 31, 2007)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> Apparently the SWP central committee are up in arms about Carole; there's been an emergency meeting called for this morning



I thought she was a member of the Respect party?


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I thought she was a member of the Respect party?


"...a member of The Socialist Workers’ Party, Respect, Unison, Action For South Africa, the Stop The War coalition, among many others."   I think she stood for Respect in Epping Forest...


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 31, 2007)

I saw that she was a member of UNISON from the banner she was waving, but that isn't a political party. Neither is the Stop the War Coalition, which she also mentioned in her crazy chat last night. Respect and SWP both are political parties, though, and I didn't realise people were members of both.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2007)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> a programme peopled by morons, and watched by similar.  The revolution will *not* be televised...


right can one of the mods please change the title to Big Brother thread for peopel who want to talk about it rather than santimious conformist fashionable haters who wander into a thread where they wish to show they have some kind of teenage cultral su[periority by demonstrating how they are infinatley superior and better than everyone else for disliking a television program.

really all of the people that don't like big brother so fucking what?

really?

who the fuck are you?

you think that you not liking it is a statement or summit?

it isn't.  

it's a fucking prefference, that's all.

some people like choclate icecream some like strawberry, some preffer apples to icecream.  

that's all this is.  

it says fuck all about you other than your a twat if you think you should be able to dismiss others on the basis of their tv watching prefferences.

grow up no one has to like what you like, stay off the thread and unless you want to discuss the show.

after 5 fuckign years people coming on and going it's only for morons that are fucktards is getting really fuckign old...


----------



## Kanda (May 31, 2007)

Garf is such a fanboi!!!


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2007)

Will anyone give me any odds that there will be a surprise guest of a bloke in a few weeks?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Will anyone give me any odds that there will be a surprise guest of a bloke in a few weeks?


You won't get any!


----------



## Kanda (May 31, 2007)

Davina said a bloke is going in on Friday... so probably shit odds...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Garf is such a fanboi!!!


your mum...

no really every farking year... 

oooo you lot watch shit tv it's repsonsilbe for the whales dying and the chavs on the street and the ozone falling off mount everest, i hate any oen who doesn't like what i like, emo twatfuck angst bullshit... 

when you coming on ressie then??


----------



## Kanda (May 31, 2007)

When I have got F.E.A.R out of my system 

I check on every now and then but I never seem to catch you online.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Davina said a bloke is going in on Friday... so probably shit odds...


I should have payed more attention to Davina.

I love how the little 'social experiments' it tries are so obvious.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

Someone's phoned up C4 to suggest that the teardrop/eye logo in Big Brother is a tribute to Madeleine McCann FFS!


----------



## Lisarocket (May 31, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Davina said a bloke is going in on Friday... so probably shit odds...



She said there would be a 'whif of a bloke' on Friday. Might not be as straightforward as it seems..

I was watching the 'live' stuff last night and i already dislike the posh one who thinks Indie is new. She was talking about how great she was to anyone who would listen. 

When the twins calm down they might be ok. One of them was making the effort to talk to the confused older woman. 

Tracey bangin' and avin' it was trying to tell some of them that she was a bit different to them because she didn't wear makeup and they just looked at her really confused...and then carried on talking about makeup and nails  

The welsh beth ditto is big on anti-smoking. Did you hear her going on to everyone about the fridge being too close to the smoking area? It's going to cause conflicts  

Shabs "i'm mad me" and Charlie "i don't work, can't cook and don't do laundry" related to a footballer have already decided they love each other and are bezzy mates, which means they will fall out within a fortnight


----------



## KellyDJ (May 31, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> right can one of the mods please change the title to Big Brother thread for peopel who want to talk about it rather than santimious conformist fashionable haters who wander into a thread where they wish to show they have some kind of teenage cultral su[periority by demonstrating how they are infinatley superior and better than everyone else for disliking a television program.
> 
> really all of the people that don't like big brother so fucking what?
> 
> ...



well said GLC


----------



## PacificOcean (May 31, 2007)

Do you notice the older one say "You weren't the twins I met at the audition"?


----------



## KellyDJ (May 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Someone's phoned up C4 to suggest that the teardrop/eye logo in Big Brother is a tribute to Madeleine McCann FFS!




Don't forget the whole world is meant to revolve around Madeleine McCann at the moment 

back to bb, only watched a little bit last night but was that Shabaz dressed up as a women re-entering the house???


----------



## Balbi (May 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Someone's phoned up C4 to suggest that the teardrop/eye logo in Big Brother is a tribute to Madeleine McCann FFS!



Sorry, but


----------



## john x (May 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> ........ is a tribute to Madeleine McCann FFS!



I've heard a rumour from 'inside' that Endemol have done a deal with Madeleine's parents to have her appear as a 'surprise' housemate, if/when she is found.  

Whatever next!

john x


----------



## PacificOcean (May 31, 2007)

john x said:
			
		

> I've heard a rumour from 'inside' that Endemol have done a deal with Madeleine's parents to have her appear as a 'surprise' housemate, if/when she is found.
> 
> Whatever next!
> 
> john x



So that's what's happened to Madelenine!

They have to keep housemates away from the outside world while they wait to go on.  

She's not been abducted at all.  She is in some house in Elstree waiting to go on Big Brother!

Mystery solved.


----------



## KellyDJ (May 31, 2007)

john x said:
			
		

> I've heard a rumour from 'inside' that Endemol have done a deal with Madeleine's parents to have her appear as a 'surprise' housemate, if/when she is found.
> 
> Whatever next!
> 
> john x


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> When I have got F.E.A.R out of my system
> 
> I check on every now and then but I never seem to catch you online.


is it any good better than ressie?


----------



## Kanda (May 31, 2007)

It's more Half Life than Ressie I reckon, liking it a lot but can't get on it atm as my flatmate has been playing 2 days straight


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2007)

hmmm pirates or fear... ooo descions descions ...


----------



## Larry O'Hara (May 31, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> right can one of the mods please change the title to Big Brother thread for peopel who want to talk about it rather than santimious conformist fashionable haters who wander into a thread where they wish to show they have some kind of teenage cultral su[periority by demonstrating how they are infinatley superior and better than everyone else for disliking a television program.
> 
> really all of the people that don't like big brother so fucking what?
> 
> ...



If your intent is to intimidate me, it won't work.  I regard Big Brother as pernicious, malign, and degrading, both to those in it, and those watching it.   The racism in the last series, and the deification of the likes of Jade Goody, are no accident.   The fact that Endemol, the company involved, is behind the Dutch TV programme where a kidney is given away to one of three 'worthy' recipients is par for the course.  Rather than listen to the warblings of a couch-monkey, I have read the 'justifications' for BB uttered by Bazalgette, and they don't wash.

I don't doubt it is popular--so were the Nuremburg rallies, hangings at TYburn, feeding Christians to the lions and so on.  Yes, I will leave you all to your glorification of moving wallpaper--but just thought I would pop in to register my disagreement.  Not to impress, or illustrate superiority--but to express dissent at something that is demeaning and wrong.  No matter how many people watch it.  Indeed, viewing figures would undoubtedly go up, and 'edge' be added, if instead of being merely evicted, housemates were shot or blown up on exit.  However tempting, I would see that as an innovation too far--anyway, enjoy it: glass of soma anyone?


----------



## aqua (May 31, 2007)

then get off the thread for those who like it and start a thread for those who hate it


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2007)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> If your intent is to intimidate me, it won't work.  I regard Big Brother as pernicious, malign, and degrading, both to those in it, and those watching it.   The racism in the last series, and the deification of the likes of Jade Goody, are no accident.   The fact that Endemol, the company involved, is behind the Dutch TV programme where a kidney is given away to one of three 'worthy' recipients is par for the course.  Rather than listen to the warblings of a couch-monkey, I have read the 'justifications' for BB uttered by Bazalgette, and they don't wash.
> 
> I don't doubt it is popular--so were the Nuremburg rallies, hangings at TYburn, feeding Christians to the lions and so on.  Yes, I will leave you all to your glorification of moving wallpaper--but just thought I would pop in to register my disagreement.  Not to impress, or illustrate superiority--but to express dissent at something that is demeaning and wrong.  No matter how many people watch it.  Indeed, viewing figures would undoubtedly go up, and 'edge' be added, if instead of being merely evicted, housemates were shot or blown up on exit.  However tempting, I would see that as an innovation too far--anyway, enjoy it: glass of soma anyone?



we don't care fuck off and dont' let the door slam your arse on the way out you sactimonious self rightious killjoy muppet... 

seriously, do you attempt to force everyoen to your point of view are you some kind of religious nutcase who makes an arbitarty mark in the sand and decides others are soiled if they step over it?

is big brother, which is a TV program, as pernicious, malign, and degrading as an illegal war?  is it fuckrey.

how fucking dare you use sensationalism to trivialise things such as the nuremburg rallies, brutailisation of the working classes at tyburn or the enforced killing of slaves by old world civiliseations...get a fucking sense of perspective you grandious twat... 

and stop lecturing me an adult on what is good for me to watch. 

how fucking dare you or anybody make some kind of judgment call on others for what amounts to how they choose to spend their free time.  

give the the qualtitive valueation scale here and how this is measured please.

else you are being smug and superior and can fuck right off, you want to do something radcial and world changing then off you go this TV program isn't stopping you, make some kind of excuse that things such as TV programs are in some way enforcing a state of inert behaviour onto otherwise would be radicals is a fucking joke....

I don't need to intimiadte you with my mouth words, love, you have already surerender to the power of the Telly box and beleive it has an ominpiant power to devine intelligence... 

you fucking prat...


----------



## PacificOcean (May 31, 2007)

(In a Geordie accent)

Day 1 of the Big Brother thread and already there is disagreement.

Garfield and Larry are in the TV forum aruguing about said show.  Garfield is not happy with Larry's attitude.


----------



## CyberRose (May 31, 2007)

Ok to the point - who will get nominated? I think there will be a number of quick succession evictions where the evictee will be replaced by a man (prob 6 evictions over the course of the next 2 weeks). First up for nomination (should they follow normal rules) I think would be Lesley and Tracey - the two outsiders. Lesley is shortest odds at the moment, probably because she is favourite to be nominated. Then Charley and Shaba are next as they are favourites to go should they be nominated. I think Tracey is a good bet at this stage at 15.5 as I think she will probably be up for eviction


----------



## billy_bob (May 31, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> we don't care fuck off and dont' let the door slam your arse on the way out you sactimonious self rightious killjoy muppet...
> 
> seriously, do you attempt to force everyoen to your point of view are you some kind of religious nutcase who makes an arbitarty mark in the sand and decides others are soiled if they step over it?
> 
> ...



Personally, I don't like Big Brother much either, but that's hands down the best post I've ever read on Urban


----------



## Phenol (May 31, 2007)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> If your intent is to intimidate me, it won't work.  I regard Big Brother as pernicious, malign, and degrading, both to those in it, and those watching it.   The racism in the last series, and the deification of the likes of Jade Goody, are no accident.   The fact that Endemol, the company involved, is behind the Dutch TV programme where a kidney is given away to one of three 'worthy' recipients is par for the course.  Rather than listen to the warblings of a couch-monkey, I have read the 'justifications' for BB uttered by Bazalgette, and they don't wash.
> 
> I don't doubt it is popular--so were the Nuremburg rallies, hangings at TYburn, feeding Christians to the lions and so on.  Yes, I will leave you all to your glorification of moving wallpaper--but just thought I would pop in to register my disagreement.  Not to impress, or illustrate superiority--but to express dissent at something that is demeaning and wrong.  No matter how many people watch it.  Indeed, viewing figures would undoubtedly go up, and 'edge' be added, if instead of being merely evicted, housemates were shot or blown up on exit.  However tempting, I would see that as an innovation too far--anyway, enjoy it: glass of soma anyone?




Oh do fuck off.........


----------



## xes (May 31, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> (In a Geordie accent)
> 
> Day 1 of the Big Brother thread and already there is disagreement.
> 
> Garfield and Larry are in the TV forum aruguing about said show.  Garfield is not happy with Larry's attitude.


  hehe


----------



## maldwyn (May 31, 2007)

Jesus, give it a fucking rest you sanctimonious twit. If ever I needed a reason to watch something you’ve supplied it.



(to Larry)


----------



## Structaural (May 31, 2007)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> If your intent is to intimidate me, it won't work.  I regard Big Brother as pernicious, malign, and degrading, both to those in it, and those watching it.   The racism in the last series, and the deification of the likes of Jade Goody, are no accident.   The fact that Endemol, the company involved, is behind the Dutch TV programme where a kidney is given away to one of three 'worthy' recipients is par for the course.  Rather than listen to the warblings of a couch-monkey, I have read the 'justifications' for BB uttered by Bazalgette, and they don't wash.
> 
> I don't doubt it is popular--so were the Nuremburg rallies, hangings at TYburn, feeding Christians to the lions and so on.  Yes, I will leave you all to your glorification of moving wallpaper--but just thought I would pop in to register my disagreement.  Not to impress, or illustrate superiority--but to express dissent at something that is demeaning and wrong.  No matter how many people watch it.  Indeed, viewing figures would undoubtedly go up, and 'edge' be added, if instead of being merely evicted, housemates were shot or blown up on exit.  However tempting, I would see that as an innovation too far--anyway, enjoy it: glass of soma anyone?


----------



## KellyDJ (May 31, 2007)

??


----------



## Sweet FA (May 31, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you fucking prat...



You're being hasty, I think he's onto something...




			
				Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> ...instead of being merely evicted, housemates were shot or blown up on exit...


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I thought she was a member of the Respect party?



swp/respect - pretty similar membership really - she's also in stwc, i know a few swappies - the leadership is definitely not amused - especially after the galloway stuff


----------



## teecee (May 31, 2007)

I don't watch big brother, don't really like it, but do pop into this annual thread to keep abreast so I can confidentally slag off people when I'm down the pub - my secret shame but no-one knows who I am so it's all good

However my faith in the great british public would be restored if they voted one of the  twins off very early -that would certainly make things interesting for all sorts of reasons and show the the twisted british sense of humour in rather a good light 

and that should be all you hear from me on this matter


----------



## kool_benny (May 31, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> the posh one who thinks Indie is new



yeah, I heard that, what a moron.


----------



## kool_benny (May 31, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> sounds like a good idea to me, since most of the women currently in the house are absoultely awful - just the usual fake squealing dim bimbos who will have their boobs out by the end of the week



I think that might be the point. They usually have a broader cross-section of people don't they, I think they've deliberately overloaded on "fake squealing dim bimbos who will have their boobs out by the end of the week." I can't wait to see how they'll survive without male attention!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 31, 2007)

kool_benny said:
			
		

> I think that might be the point. They usually have a broader cross-section of people don't they, I think they've deliberately overloaded on "fake squealing dim bimbos who will have their boobs out by the end of the week." I can't wait to see how they'll survive without male attention!



They've already said they will 'lez up'   Aren't quite a few of them bisexual? Aren't those who aren't will probably pretend.


----------



## marty21 (May 31, 2007)

kool_benny said:
			
		

> yeah, I heard that, what a moron.



i remember when it was new, i was about 16, i'm now 42


----------



## Orang Utan (May 31, 2007)

kool_benny said:
			
		

> I think that might be the point. They usually have a broader cross-section of people don't they, I think they've deliberately overloaded on "fake squealing dim bimbos who will have their boobs out by the end of the week." I can't wait to see how they'll survive without male attention!


Are you a benny tied to a tree?


----------



## kool_benny (May 31, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Are you a benny tied to a tree?



That one never gets old


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 31, 2007)

kool_benny said:
			
		

> That one never gets old



Well it made me smile.


----------



## Schmeegal (May 31, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> *how fucking dare you *use sensationalism to trivialise things such as the nuremburg rallies, brutailisation of the working classes at tyburn or the enforced killing of slaves by old world civiliseations...get a fucking sense of perspective you grandious twat...
> 
> and stop lecturing me an adult on what is good for me to watch.
> 
> ...



How dare you indeed, how dare you!?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> swp/respect - pretty similar membership really - she's also in stwc, i know a few swappies - the leadership is definitely not amused - especially after the galloway stuff


After Kitten Pinder as well, They must be thinking "Why can't they bring on the regular people who are members of the SWP/Respect?"


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 31, 2007)

kool_benny said:
			
		

> I think that might be the point. They usually have a broader cross-section of people don't they, I think they've deliberately overloaded on "fake squealing dim bimbos who will have their boobs out by the end of the week." I can't wait to see how they'll survive without male attention!




Do you think the producers have seriously pyshologically teasted this lot to find out if they are likley to be;
a. bullies
b. racists
c. damaged nutters?


They probably should have....


----------



## kool_benny (May 31, 2007)

Nah. It seems to me they'll let them fuck up and then just say sorry at the beginning of the next series.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 31, 2007)

kool_benny said:
			
		

> Nah. It seems to me they'll let them fuck up and then just say sorry at the beginning of the next series.




It'll never survive that


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2007)

I like Laura best so far. Seems cute and sweet and lovely and stuff like that.

I'm willing to donate to the bullet fund for the twins though. However, one thing really disturbs me, in the same way that Original Source ad disturbed me. They don't look a day over 14. The thought of seeing them wandering around naked just makes me feel a bit sick. Maybe it's just me, but they seem rather pre-pubescent in a strange way. Didn't help them wandering around with lollipops all last night.

Lesley and Tracey will be out quickly, and probably Carole. It's a shame, because the latter two would at least provide a bit of refreshing entertainment rather than the standard "you're prettier than me I hate you" bullshit. 

I wanted to scream as each girl came in last night and said "omg you're beautiful" or "wow I love your hair", all punctuated by the twins screaming "have you seen it, it's PINK!!!!11!".

Another thing that utterly pissed me off was the general "what is that" type comments about Tracey and Carole. Yes, because they are 'that's' rather than women. I suspect that will be pretty standard fare in all the papers, and with c*nts like Chris fucking Moyles. I couldn't watch him last night - tedious fuckwit. That's one less programme to set my video for at least. I just hope I don't suddenly find myself assailed with it by various guests on BBLB too, although I'm sure I will. By far that is the one thing that will piss me the fuck off in this year's programme.


----------



## D'wards (May 31, 2007)

Apparently the Greenham Common woman has some psychological disorder where she cannot eat all day before 9pm or something.

The producers are going to far these days - the original series was the best in my opinion - seeing 10 people interact without too much interference.

The producers have got increasingly desperate in the last few series. I suppose the boting bb3/4 (the cameron one) mentally scarred them, and they can't risk it being that boring again - they devote so much sheduling to it now - am i right in thinking it was 1/2  hour mon to thurs and an hour long eviction prog on friday, and a psychological show on sun in the old days?


----------



## Groucho (May 31, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I saw that she was a member of UNISON from the banner she was waving, but that isn't a political party. Neither is the Stop the War Coalition, which she also mentioned in her crazy chat last night. Respect and SWP both are political parties, though, and I didn't realise people were members of both.



I'm a member of both (although my Respect membership actually needs renewing so I'm not officially in the Respect party at present, but I'll get around to remedying that soon!). SWP is a revolutionary party, Respect is an electoral coalition which includes the SWP, although many SWP members aren't actual paid up members of Respect, except where there is an active Respect locally (although like me they should be).

I don't understand why anyone would go into the BB house. I certainly don't understand why anyone with any politics (certainly not left-wing politics) would go into the house. After Galloway's blunder I would have thought this was even more obvious than it should have been before.  After the racism shite and the complicity of the BB makers in not dealing with it I'd have thought it was no go for politically aware anti-racists, though no-one needed to actually state that did they really as no-one with an ounce of sense would contemplate for a second going into the...oh  

it's a mad mad mad mad mad mad world - hysterical laughter 

*coughs*

*goes red*

*splutters*

*goes purple*


*dies*


----------



## Pavlik (May 31, 2007)

those twins have a hypnotic effect on me everytime they come on the box


----------



## D'wards (May 31, 2007)

i'll take a sweep on have long it is before tracy the raver says:-

"U know the score"
"Mental chicken oriental"
or
"lets ave it large"

or maybe just blows a horn...


----------



## Pavlik (May 31, 2007)

you forgot cheesy quaver


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> those twins have a hypnotic effect on me everytime they come on the box




The twins doing Jingle Bell Rock (credit due to the scary internet stalkers over at digispy)


----------



## D'wards (May 31, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> you forgot cheesy quaver



Already did that - her opening line!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 31, 2007)

Oh god, they're from Stoke. 

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Ms T (May 31, 2007)

The non-stop squealing is really getting on my nerves.   

Laura to win!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 31, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Oh god, they're from Stoke.
> 
> *hangs head in shame*



 

When I found out, it all clicked


----------



## JFC (May 31, 2007)

ah, fuck fuck fuck, the twins in the diary room wearing those sexy red silky short bedroom atire skirty numbers just made me wish i had two cocks.  

*logs off for a wank*


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 31, 2007)

JFC said:
			
		

> ah, fuck fuck fuck, the twins in the diary room wearing those sexy red silky short bedroom atire skirty numbers just made me wish i had two cocks.
> 
> *logs off for a wank*



You don't have two cocks?

 

I am such a freak


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2007)

We haven't got all the runners and riders yet for the winners market, so in the meantime here's a 1st eviction *oddsflash!*

Charley: 4.1
Lesley: 4.5
Any Other: 7.2
Shabnam: 7.4
Tracey: 14.5
Chanelle: 16.0
Emily: 17.0
Carole: 18.5
Amanda: 20.0
Sam: 22.0
Nicky: 24.0
Laura: 30.0

Decimal odds - the lower the number, the more chance of event happening btw. Charley is fave to be evicted at odds of roughly 3/1, and Laura is seen as least likely to be evicted first.

We don't know the eviction day or format yet, which is why *any other* is trading at 7.2. Personally I can't see anyone but one of the featured ladies being voted out first, so I'd be happy to lay (back against) that price.

I had a fair bit on Lesley to go first last night at 8.0 so it's all good there (I don't think she's the sort to walk out), but if Charley's nominated it's game over - she's by far the most unpopular HM hence her low odds. Will Charley be nominated? I don't think so. Tracey and Lesley will be the natural first choices for the cool kids to nominate.

If nominations occur, of course. Be lucky.


----------



## bellator (Jun 1, 2007)

Is Tracey gonna go Quavers up?
It's all a ravers dream on the outside but I seriously think she is gonna loose the plot in there.


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2007)

On another board I post on, some people can't seem to get their heads around the fact that Carole was cheered.

"But why do they like her - she's ugly!"  

Seems like having facial hair is some kind of fashion crime.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought Chloe and Radcliffe where going to be bad but Shabnam and Charles are taking the cake. 

Laura is cool.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 1, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Seems like having facial hair is some kind of fashion crime.



You think?


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 1, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> (In a Geordie accent)
> 
> Day 1 of the Big Brother thread and already there is disagreement.
> 
> Garfield and Larry are in the TV forum aruguing about said show.  Garfield is not happy with Larry's attitude.



an adequate summary--far better than the inadequates who seem to think the vitriol of GLC is in fact convincing argument.  Especially amused at the imputation to me of attributing divine powers to TV....

I don't need to say more--other than that the twins are quite foxy (so I've heard   )

cue: how *dare* I trivilise the sensational, vibrant & intellectually-demanding BB by referring to the gender of participants.  Must rush, have to pop down to Tyburn for a rally


----------



## Ranu (Jun 1, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Seems like having facial hair is some kind of fashion crime.



Well exactly.  Most bag ladies I know would use their beards as an accessory to pull off a daring frock / cardy combination.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 1, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I thought Chloe and Radcliffe where going to be bad but Shabnam and Charles are taking the cake.
> 
> Laura is cool.



did i miss something? who are chloe, radcliffe and charles ffs?


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't watch BB but those two social worker girls have caused a bit of a stir where I work (regulating body for the social care work field). The press have been contacting us loads, there are questions as to whether this is inappropriate etc. We have to give a press release but of course before that we have to contact the universities etc....

What are they like?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2007)

They are pretty shockingly superficial tbh. But, they are only in their first year of a social work degree, being 18, so it's not like they'll actually get jobs in the field once they graduate ... god, who'd put them in charge of sensitive cases?  

"Ohmygooooddddd, don't you just love it?!!!!??? Why is it piiiiinnkkk???!!?"


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 1, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I don't watch BB but those two social worker girls have caused a bit of a stir where I work (regulating body for the social care work field). The press have been contacting us loads, there are questions as to whether this is inappropriate etc. We have to give a press release but of course before that we have to contact the universities etc....
> 
> What are they like?



Don't know what they are like but they live about a mile down the road from me!!!
Oh well! I was expecting house prices to fall around here anyway!!


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 1, 2007)

Just got an email about it....we're calling it "Big Brothergate"...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 1, 2007)

so far they have come accross as complete moronic cretins. 

and to think i would give my right arm to be doing a social work degree.

*sighs*


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 1, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> so far they have come accross as complete moronic cretins.
> 
> and to think i would give my right arm to be doing a social work degree.
> 
> *sighs*



really?

PM me if you want info about, I work in the Education Group

They sound like a really bad representation for social workers


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

ive only watched it with the sound down so far>>>>>>>. 

where are the boys???


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 1, 2007)

Schmeegal said:
			
		

> How dare you indeed, how dare you!?


alright silicon not seen you for time


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 1, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ive only watched it with the sound down so far>>>>>>>.
> 
> where are the boys???


there ain't none yet they have to choose one from three tonight then apperently more will be introduced later... as a twist (not a terribly clever one really what with it being a house full of women only at present...)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm also pretty sure i have a picture of the charlie girl in a club on saturday night which would make me question the have to be kept away from the public for 3 weeks thingy....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> there ain't none yet they have to choose one from three tonight then apperently more will be introduced later... as a twist (not a terribly clever one really what with it being a house full of women only at present...)




ahhhh they are hoping or some girl on girl in the meantime......... 

i bet all the blokes are mingers


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 1, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ahhhh they are hoping or some girl on girl in the meantime.........
> 
> i bet all the blokes are mingers


yeah i think they were hoping they might lez it up but basically they didn't ffs it was only 2 days before men came into the house ... it's not really the sexual drought of the centry is it... 

i think they are planning to put some kind of sexy hunk in there next to make them clamour for him... in a nice little reversal of the one girl lots of boys concept... bet the twist on the twist is he's gay... and therefore not up for it with any of them...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yeah i think they were hoping they might lez it up but basically they didn't ffs it was only 2 days before men came into the house ... it's not really the sexual drought of the centry is it...
> 
> i think they are planning to put some kind of sexy hunk in there next to make them clamour for him... in a nice little reversal of the one girl lots of boys concept... bet the twist on the twist is he's gay... and therefore not up for it with any of them...



Funny... 

I bet some  desperate maxwell type oik will be put in at some point.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 1, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> really?
> 
> PM me if you want info about, I work in the Education Group



yeh i know all about it - have researched it thoroughly. unfortunately i can't afford to do it. unless you know of any vocational degree courses that pay? sometimes i read about them but you always seem to need to be fluent in urdu or somesuch. which i ain't


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 1, 2007)

I could find out on Monday what financial options there are for someone doing a social work degree, see if anything helps


----------



## Pingu (Jun 1, 2007)

JFC said:
			
		

> ah, fuck fuck fuck, the twins in the diary room wearing those sexy red silky short bedroom atire skirty numbers just made me wish i had two cocks.
> 
> *logs off for a wank*



stop it.. stop it

or I may have to watch it...


----------



## El Sueno (Jun 1, 2007)

JFC said:
			
		

> ah, fuck fuck fuck, the twins in the diary room wearing those sexy red silky short bedroom atire skirty numbers just made me wish i had two cocks.
> 
> *logs off for a wank*



Man they look about 18, between them.

Here's one idea I ventured in another thread. I wouldn't lower the tone in the official Big Brother thread though.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 1, 2007)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Man they look about 18, between them.



They are. I'm gonna be learning aaaaaall about them in the next few weeks


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like team twat (Tory-girl, Shabba, Kieran Richardson's brother) are gettin the claws out for Victoria Beckham stalker and makin friends with the pink-haired drug addict and rebel-without-a-cause RESPECT tree-hugger. Obviously picking off their rivals and keeping in the social misfits close as they don't (appear) to pose any significant threat.

Watch out twins!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 1, 2007)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> I could find out on Monday what financial options there are for someone doing a social work degree, see if anything helps



thanks mate. there's a 6k bursary but that barely covers rent in london. 

there's only one thing for it - cheg will just have to get a highly paid job  

/derail


----------



## Rohen (Jun 1, 2007)

Predicts catfight and doesnt want to see it again...


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 1, 2007)

It took me until post 378 to realise HM is house mate not her majesty.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Don't know what they are like but they live about a mile down the road from me!!!
> Oh well! I was expecting house prices to fall around here anyway!!



Ah, another one to share the shame with, I thought I was alone


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> there ain't none yet they have to choose one from three tonight then apperently more will be introduced later... as a twist (not a terribly clever one really what with it being a house full of women only at present...)



I think we're looking at just one going in now - this Zac/Ziggy type from Northern Line. A 'serial shagger' according to his mates.  
Supposedly he'll be making sole nominations this week, which if true doesn't bode very well for the oldies.

(They're changing the plans all the time by the looks of things, so I suppose things could change again before tonight).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 1, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I think we're looking at just one going in now - this Zac/Ziggy type from Northern Line. A 'serial shagger' according to his mates.
> Supposedly he'll be making sole nominations this week, which if true doesn't bode very well for the oldies.
> 
> (They're changing the plans all the time by the looks of things, so I suppose things could change again before tonight).



How fucking predictable  

And pathetic.

I hate it when they engineer it to get out anyone who isn't little miss pretty-pants.

Cunts.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 1, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> How fucking predictable
> 
> And pathetic.
> 
> ...



Well said. The older ladies seem to be the best ones to watch this year too.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh god - that Shabnam creature is an absolute horror show. Just unbearable!


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> How fucking predictable
> 
> And pathetic.
> 
> ...



Remote.

Change channels.

Problem solved.


----------



## han (Jun 1, 2007)

After having watched every BB over the past couple of years (to my utter shame!), I've MADE myself not watch it this time. And I'm not missing it one bit. Wonderful!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 1, 2007)

*It's hardly been on 5 minutes!*




			
				han said:
			
		

> And I'm not missing it one bit.




You will.


----------



## bellator (Jun 1, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh god - that Shabnam creature is an absolute horror show. Just unbearable!



Agreed and Charley urghh!! Awful creation.


----------



## han (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh no please!!  

This always happens...after about the 3rd week....

<grits teeth> not....gonna...watchit....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Omg  im just bored with their chat already....me myself and fucking I!!!

too many self obsessed numpty wannabees all they chat about is their makeup their clothes, their image and their perceived image-  apart from a few who are run out of the  convo from the brain deads!!! 

who said we dont need men


----------



## fogbat (Jun 1, 2007)

26?

Honestly?

Did he spend a week not sleeping first?


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 1, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> It took me until post 378 to realise HM is house mate not her majesty.


well done


----------



## Bajie (Jun 1, 2007)

I was convinced that Charline/Rupaul was actually a man and that today he/she would jump up on a table and get her/his schlong out to Divan's command/ turns out some metrosexual fella is going in instead but I am still not convinced that she/he is not a man.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 1, 2007)

Eita said:
			
		

> I was convinced that Charline/Rupaul was actually a man and that today he/she would jump up on a table and get her/his schlong out to Divan's command/ turns out some metrosexual fella is going in instead but I am still not convinced that she/he is not a man.


i dont think i'm watching the same show as you


----------



## Bajie (Jun 1, 2007)

open your eyes! there is a schlong in those tight white hot pants!


----------



## Bajie (Jun 1, 2007)

I rest my case.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

yes it has a certain manly jib me tinks....agreed


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> i dont think i'm watching the same show as you



concentrate on the face not the legs and ass man


----------



## bellator (Jun 1, 2007)

Eita said:
			
		

> I rest my case.






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2007)

han said:
			
		

> Oh no please!!
> 
> This always happens...after about the 3rd week....
> 
> <grits teeth> not....gonna...watchit....


I have it to my back, with my headphones on, listening to music with max volume, yet I still hear shreeking - I don't know who anyone is yet, so I'm still winning


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Take the fake extensions away and you have a bloke i reckon!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I have it to my back, with my headphones on, listening to music with max volume, yet I still hear shreeking - I don't know who anyone is yet, so I'm still winning




ive done it with the sound down, trying to guess if my instincts are right about who is the bitch and diva......

the one who looks like a bloke with great legs and the the one with funky teeth.....

Am i right???


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh and the twin who skips all the time is wearing thin....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2007)

I haven't actually looked at it yet - I saw a bit of the opening show but I was cooking and only really saw the rave, the twins and Milli Tant


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

well i can safely say the welsh bird is gonna win it from what ive seen and NOT heard!!!


----------



## Bajie (Jun 1, 2007)

Charlie has the whole package - huge fingernails, huger high heels, the tightest of hot pants, serious weave and a uber bitch attitude. A walking sterotype


----------



## Bajie (Jun 1, 2007)

And the twins are making feel like a seriously dirty old man  I find myself muttering things like "I would teach them a thing or two!", "They like lollies, I got something they could suck on!", "I know how to turn them into women and stop the skipping about phwoar!!"


----------



## MikeMcc (Jun 1, 2007)

How comes Ziggy knew exactly where to go for  the Diary Room and how to get in there?  I don't think anyone told him how to


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Eita said:
			
		

> And the twins are making feel like a seriously dirty old man  I find myself muttering things like "I would teach them a thing or two!", "They like lollies, I got something they could suck on!", "I know how to turn them into women and stop the skipping about phwoar!!"




they need to stop prancing about, i want to take pot shots 

i know what i would do with that bloody lolly!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2007)

'Ziggy' seems quite sussed. If he has any sense about hime he'll realise that the long-term path to BB success is by NOMINATING TWO OF THE MOST ATTRACTIVE GIRLS. If he does, we're looking at a potential winner. Putting the twins up would be an evil genius masterstroke.

If - and I hope he does this for the sake of my book - he nominates Lesley plus AN other, then we can wave him goodbye in week 6.

Laura's going completely mental on the live feed btw - could be loony stalker time soon.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 1, 2007)

quite bizarre how she thinks she's fit really

sorry, didnt know her/his name


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 'Ziggy' seems quite sussed. If he has any sense about hime he'll realise that the long-term path to BB success is by NOMINATING TWO OF THE MOST ATTRACTIVE GIRLS. If he does, we're looking at a potential winner. Putting the twins up would be an evil genius masterstroke.
> 
> If - and I hope he does this for the sake of my book - he nominates Lesley plus AN other, then we can wave him goodbye in week 6.
> 
> Laura's going completely mental on the live feed btw - could be loony stalker time soon.




is laura the one with the pink hair?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> is laura the one with the pink hair?



Nope, Dafyd.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 1, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> they need to stop prancing about, i want to take pot shots
> 
> i know what i would do with that bloody lolly!!!


i thought you werent watching


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> i thought you werent watching




I was watching, but not listening (sound down)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nope, Dafyd.


uh 

i thought there werent no blokes in it yet?


----------



## Bajie (Jun 1, 2007)

There are 2.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> uh
> 
> i thought there werent no blokes in it yet?



Ah, ok. Laura, the Welsh girl who's the spit of Little Britain's Daffyd.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ah, ok. Laura, the Welsh girl who's the spit of Little Britain's Daffyd.



Yes


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Eita said:
			
		

> There are 2.



Shit i forgot about charlie  

sorry


----------



## Epico (Jun 1, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> yes it has a certain manly jib me tinks....agreed



I still would though. Mainly because s/he looks like she would aswell.  

He mentioned a girlfriend in his intro, but it wouldn't suprise me if 'Ziggy' spend the week getting the women to compete for his affection - then telling them he's a gay.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 1, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I was watching, but not listening (sound down)


shall we run a book on how long it takes haylz to put the sound on?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> shall we run a book on how long it takes haylz to put the sound on?




i aint watched a bean, thanks to the England match....

*goes to check TV guide for more diversionary viewing*


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 1, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh god - that Shabnam creature is an absolute horror show. Just unbearable!


She seriously freaks me out


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 1, 2007)

my god he is dull


----------



## Bajie (Jun 1, 2007)

My dream big brother live feed - Ziggy and Charlie are having a cuddle under the  blanket in the 'secret room' (because there will be one), Ziggy if feeling uncomfortable because he is lying about himself & Charlie is feeling uncomfortable because she is lying about herself too. In between awkward kissing Charlie feels so guilty she says "Ziggy I have to show you the real me" and gets her long but skinny Schlong out, Ziggy feels waves of relief and a gets a big boner. Charlie shags Ziggy, hard.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2007)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> She seriously freaks me out




ha ha 

are you on about the bird with the teeth?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2007)

To be honest I'm finding it hard to believe that any ex-member of Northern Line could possibly be straight.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 1, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> ha ha
> 
> are you on about the bird with the teeth?



Yeah, "birds" with teeth are so amusing


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2007)

Live feed now, Charley on a kamikazi mission picking fights with almost everyone and completely alienating new blokey. She's as good as out. Thanks for that Charley.  

In other news: the Sun's headline tomorrow is that Chanelle's mum was *gasp* murdered. Don't know the full story yet.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 2, 2007)

is the live feed better this year?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 2, 2007)

so i have returnedd from the pub and they have a himbo and they are argueing over pasta... and walking around in pants..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2007)

Not sure. Believe it or not I don't watch it that much.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 2, 2007)

somebody kill charlie now please
that hideous man/woman hasn't shut up for over an hour

make that two hours...
somebody kill me instead.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 2, 2007)

jer said:
			
		

> Yeah, "birds" with teeth are so amusing




oi grumpy git....the darling with the piano shaped mouth....better?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 2, 2007)

Btw, has anyone checked out the digital spy forums yet this year?

Bloody hell, misogyny central in places.  


Example.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 2, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Btw, has anyone checked out the digital spy forums yet this year?
> 
> Bloody hell, misogyny central in places.
> 
> ...




tramp stamps and slag tags......bloody hell


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 2, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> tramp stamps and slag tags......bloody hell


Even though urban does appear to be changing/evolving, when I read things like that I come running back with open arms for the relative sanity urban provides. 

((((urban))))

Crispy pointed out to me that unfortunately, the views from that thread are quite probably more widespread than the more "typical" views of urban. 

Well, his exact words were something like "people are twats".


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyway, I think tomorrow I will put my foot down and take control of the TV. When are the psychologist people on?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 2, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Even though urban does appear to be changing/evolving, when I read things like that I come running back with open arms for the relative sanity urban provides.
> 
> ((((urban))))
> 
> ...




i dont know whats worse, the channel 4 forum is full of twats as well, not all but a few


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 2, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Anyway, I think tomorrow I will put my foot down and take control of the TV. When are the psychologist people on?




its normally a sunday ting i think....


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2007)

Thw twins are starting to grow on me, I like the way their innocent minds are unsullied by the adult world.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 2, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Thw twins are starting to grow on me, I like the way their innocent minds are unsullied by the adult world.



innocent my arse.........its chief manipulation and youve been had


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 2, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> i dont know whats worse, the channel 4 forum is full of twats as well, not all but a few


It would be interesting to see what the reaction would have been like to an all male house. I have a feeling whilst there would be criticism, there wouldn't be such a nasty, bitchy edge, and I doubt there would be quite so much focus on looks.

Pisses me off why it's considered perfectly acceptable by some quarters to use a woman's looks as a legitimate way to slag her off.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 2, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to see what the reaction would have been like to an all male house. I have a feeling whilst there would be criticism, there wouldn't be such a nasty, bitchy edge, and I doubt there would be quite so much focus on looks.
> 
> Pisses me off why it's considered perfectly acceptable by some quarters to use a woman's looks as a legitimate way to slag her off.




yes i know, but this media outlet that is big brother is sooooooo image based its hard not to draw on anything else,,,,,coz there is nothing else..... 

Not right i know......have the other ladies that have been shamelessly labled the "beasts" by the scum, been subject to the same nasty bitching????? 

i still have not watched it with the sound up


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 2, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Not right i know......have the other ladies that have been shamelessly labled the "beasts" by the scum, been subject to the same nasty bitching?????


Apart from being called beasts by the Scum you mean...  

It's usually a double sided sword, I dunno, we'll see what happens. 

That sounds a nasty but typical thing for the Sun to do btw.

Now, I must get back to my work and take myself away from all of this.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 2, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to see what the reaction would have been like to an all male house. I have a feeling whilst there would be criticism, there wouldn't be such a nasty, bitchy edge, and I doubt there would be quite so much focus on looks.


It would be boredom, the blokes would just get on and not argue and they would have to be really bad(John McCririck) for the public to rise against them.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 2, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Apart from being called beasts by the Scum you mean...
> 
> It's usually a double sided sword, I dunno, we'll see what happens.
> 
> ...




It was fucking well wrong 
headline.. Beauty and the beasts....

and them all in a line witht the ladies being labeled the beasts all shoved together on the end!!!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 2, 2007)

I see the Daily Mail is already whinging about BB yet it laps it all up,its even got a BB section on its webpage


----------



## Random One (Jun 2, 2007)

just looking at the Radio times online guide and can't seem to see BB on....is their no C4 showing of it today? seems bit strange


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Random One (Jun 2, 2007)

how come? there is usually isn't there


----------



## bellator (Jun 2, 2007)

I think they said they weren't doing the Sat show as it was just showing you what you've already seen. i.e eviction night.


----------



## spiralx (Jun 3, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Btw, has anyone checked out the digital spy forums yet this year?
> 
> Bloody hell, misogyny central in places.
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, I've currently got the last post on that thread, and most of the original posters have been banned. DS does cough up some rubbish, but it's actually been much better this year than it was last year!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<shudder>


.....which ofcourse = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<retches>


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 3, 2007)

Charley - 'I know footballers I go raving with'.

Yeah bet they're all feeling proud to know you.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

<kills Charley violently in the face>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

<waves bye bye to 4 euros>


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2007)

god charley  OUT


----------



## Allan (Jun 3, 2007)

Am I bovvered? I an't bovvered.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

I like Nicky.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

LOL @ Shabnam busily checking her arse out in the mirror (again) during that argument.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

Diary room motor mouth


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2007)

I really love the welsh girl, laura


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2007)

but yeah

yeah

yeah

yeah


----------



## Superape (Jun 3, 2007)

Yeah but, no but, yeah but I ain't bein funny or nuffink but I ain't even bovvered....


----------



## moomoo (Jun 3, 2007)

This is the first time I've watched this years show.

All I can say is _Get Charley Out_.











Please........................ 

Am I bovvered WTF


----------



## Allan (Jun 3, 2007)

Vicky Pollard and Lauren merged in a Star Trek transporter accident.


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## moomoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Who is the girl with the very short skirt and apparently no knickers?  

Was that Charley?  Only clocked the bum!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I really love the welsh girl, laura




Yes me too  - just thought that that goes without saying (her and Carole)  - don't want Nicky to get lost in that though...she's ace - very normal - interested in other people, very calm and fair, but able to stand her ground and wholly unfussed about the whole fucking thing I reckon (much the same as Carole and Laura).


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2007)

yeah I like carole too, and bizarrely Lesley is making me laugh a lot 

which one is nicky?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 3, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I like Nicky.



Nicky is way cool. Got into the house on a 'manhater' ticket, obviously has a fair few issues (that she hasn't felt the need to go on and on and on and on about) but definitely the most intriguing HM in there. GO TEAM NICKY.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes - the dark horse. 


(she reminds me of Anna in the first series, in that she appears to be completely normal and well balanced   ...probably not a winner though   )


----------



## moomoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Aw, I like Lesley


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 3, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Am I bovvered? I an't bovvered.



I'm not being funny right.....


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nicky is way cool. Got into the house on a 'manhater' ticket, obviously has a fair few issues (that she hasn't felt the need to go on and on and on and on about) but definitely the most intriguing HM in there. GO TEAM NICKY.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 3, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I'mnotbeingfunnyright.....




Fucking hell - what a baby....


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 3, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Fucking hell - what a baby....



Sorry to quote the NOTW but they were spot on with her representing the South London boroughs of 'I'm not being funny', 'I swear to God' and 'I properly ain't lying to ya'.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 3, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> (she reminds me of Anna in the first series, in that she appears to be completely normal and well balanced  ...probably not a winner though   )



Really? I reckon she's a bit of a time bomb on the quiet. But that's cool too.

The only thing I don't like about Nicky so far is that her voice sounds really, REALLY like Julie Burchill's when she gets a bit squeaky and excited.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 3, 2007)

Nicky is one of my favourites too. 

Her man-hating schtick appealed to me.


----------



## mozzy (Jun 3, 2007)

I like her (Nicky) too. I felt sorry for her when Charlie has a go at her for nothing apart from an attention seeking, shitstirring tactic. Bring it on Catherine Tate! Charlie is awful - i can't see her lasting too long.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 4, 2007)

Have to say that I loved Ziggy checking out Chantel's arse in the mirror when she was wearing his shirt - these unconsious moment are what makes BB great tv


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2007)

I didn't realise Emily had invented the skinny jeans trend, as well as being responsible for the rise of indie music.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 4, 2007)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> Have to say that I loved Ziggy checking out Chantel's arse in the mirror when she was wearing his shirt - these unconsious moment are what makes BB great tv




jeez where was she going pulling that stunt..........i thought she was pretty ok till that, well not like the attention seekers charly and shabteeth


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 4, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> I didn't realise Emily had invented the skinny jeans trend, as well as being responsible for the rise of indie music.




innit, i was pissing myself when i heard that


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 4, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> I didn't realise Emily had invented the skinny jeans trend, as well as being responsible for the rise of indie music.


she's a lot more important that you think. 
she also invented the internet


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 4, 2007)

So its her fault we have a load of skinny pants ridden emos all over the place


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 4, 2007)

God, the psychologist show always freaks me out. Leaning in, leaning out, feet, eyes, head angles, hands etc etc

Now I am staring at people's tongues


----------



## Jografer (Jun 4, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> I didn't realise Emily had invented the skinny jeans trend, as well as being responsible for the rise of indie music.



Yup, while fitting in a career as a waitress at TGI Fridays...... serious multi-tasking....


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh wow, Emily is my favourite, just for being such a fucking twonk.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 4, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Sorry to quote the NOTW but they were spot on with her representing the South London boroughs of 'I'm not being funny', 'I swear to God' and 'I properly ain't lying to ya'.



My God, i'm from South London and i find myself saying "i'm not being funny" all the time (usually when i am about to say something "funny"') -i didn't know it was local!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought Mike read left yesterday?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Awww, poor Lesley 

But LOL at her "just sniffing my mattress"


----------



## aqua (Jun 4, 2007)

poor nicky and her birthday


----------



## mozzy (Jun 4, 2007)

Somebody shoot Charlie! What a shit stirring bitch!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> But LOL at her "just sniffing my mattress"



Made me chuckle too.  
Can't decide if she really is bonkers or acting up for the programme...either way she can be entertaining.


Charlie is a wretch.


----------



## Diana (Jun 4, 2007)

I think Nicky might win. She's still 14/1 with Paddy Power and I think she'd beat even Laura in a 'vote them out' vote as I can't see people voting against her. She wouldn't win a 'vote for the winner' vote though but she has time to develop a fanbase.


----------



## story (Jun 4, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Awww, poor Lesley
> 
> But LOL at her "just sniffing my mattress"




Emily's face when she said that   Proper bewildered, she was.


----------



## Diana (Jun 4, 2007)

I thought Ziggy was ace when he first went in. Now he's just toooooo smooth for me. Stay away girls!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 5, 2007)

nicky is very annoying and quite dull imo. I get irritated by contestents who start crying about missing family etc after only having been in the house a few days. It's a bit pathetic really, isn't it. What did they expect?

I actually thought Chanelle came across quite well in last nights highlights.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2007)

There's not enough action in this thread 

What we need is a fight or an episode of racism


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 5, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> There's not enough action in this thread
> 
> What we need is a fight or an episode of racism


shut up you orange hetrosexual gaylord woman/man.... (that covers colour sex and sexuality doesn't it?)


----------



## Belushi (Jun 5, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> There's not enough action in this thread
> 
> What we need is a fight or an episode of racism



What kind of name is 5tIIa? its not fucking English is it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 5, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> What kind of name is 5tIIa? its not fucking English is it



<runstohideindairyroom>

On the programme! I want action on the _programme_!


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 5, 2007)

eurgh ...Lesley ...

'it is not a good thing if I get angry'....she does keep seem to be threatening this ????


----------



## Allan (Jun 5, 2007)

Don't make her angry. You wouldn't like her when she's angry....


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2007)

I wouldn't like her full stop 

are we on record for a new dull year?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2007)

I started off by liking Lesley but I'm changing my mind now  

Can't believe Charley put herself at no. 1 for attractiveness!  She is always scowling - not pretty  

I just wish they would all stop arguing for a bit


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2007)

This is a great show tonight - loved Shabba's look of utter triumph at being voted 2nd least considerate by Ziggy.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2007)

LOL at them arguing about the hair straighteners  

It's just like me and my daughter arguing over who gets first go with the GHD's in the mornings  


Only we don't end up crying


----------



## D'wards (Jun 5, 2007)

Jesus, this is dull this year, just a load of thick girls constantly bickering.

The last 10 minutes had been devoted to them screeching about the hair straighteners for fucks sake.

They should just get a load of men in there now - hopefully break up the squabbling a bit


----------



## N_igma (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmm...if that was 8 fellas trying to pull one girl's bikini off then it would be BYE BYE BB!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2007)

Its well shit tbh......


----------



## oddworld (Jun 5, 2007)

I think I would probably get pretty ratty and arsey quite quickly , I'd like to say I wouldnt but couped up like thats its gonna happen.

It happens here quick enough


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 5, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> are we on record for a new dull year?


post 264 said it first...

that peaches copy cat girl is appaulling... kill her in the face...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2007)

A quick digest:

Noms announced at 10ish tomorrow. As far as I can tell there have been no leaks so far from the production team. Emily tricked Ziggy into revealing that he'd nominated her (more or less) earlier in the day, so it's just a question of who's up with her. We think it's between Charley and Shabba - I'd side with Shabba but it's a tough call.
If Charley's up she's OUT. No question. I don't think the BB team want her out yet however, and I'm not convinced Ziggy has nommed her. Shabba is an accident waiting to happen and looks more unbalanced with every passing day. Could Emily be beaten by Shabba? Possibly, yes. Her ego hasn't yet been balanced out by any redeeming features and there's very little of the quirky stupidity we saw when she announced on day one that she'd invented indie music and skinny jeans. 

1st eviction *oddsflash!*

Charley: 1.91
Emily: 4.1
Shabba: 4.7

14.5 bar. Emily's odds are low because we know she's probably up. Shabba's odds are high because we know she's probably up too, but there's a slight chance she's up against Charley and the whole Emily being up thing was a complete misunderstanding. Charley's odds are low because she's possibly the most hated person in Britain at the moment and if she's up she's gone. Simple.


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2007)

he so should have stopped in the middle of the living room when they were chasing him and dropped his shorts  they would have run a mile


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Hmm...if that was 8 fellas trying to pull one girl's bikini off then it would be BYE BYE BB!


That is actually a good point.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 5, 2007)

Ooo its kicking off on E4 live


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2007)

Feed us daisy i cant be arsed to go downstairs...


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 5, 2007)

just that peaches girl(dunno name) is argueing with ziggy, shes stormed off crying, charley (needs a good kicking) mouthing off with peaches tart, i just wanna smash them in the face.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 5, 2007)

shes doing the poor little old me - whats the point blah blah,

ziggys ranting to cathy and tracy 'aving a cuppa tea


----------



## clandestino (Jun 6, 2007)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> just that peaches girl(dunno name) is argueing with ziggy, shes stormed off crying, charley (needs a good kicking) mouthing off with peaches tart, i just wanna smash them in the face.



 

emily is so annoying.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 6, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> emily is so annoying.


 Its torture watching it - yet i cant, not watch it!

i missed the start of the arguement in the bedroom, what happened?


----------



## clandestino (Jun 6, 2007)

i missed it too. 
i can't believe i'm watching this shit. 
  

'i can't understand how i've become the centre of all this conflict'...god she needs to wake up to herself. she's so hateful.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Feed us daisy i cant be arsed to go downstairs...


Emily and  others made snide comments about chanelle sleeping with ziggy...he got up and defended her...pointing out is Chanelle is a slut for sleeping in the same bed as him, when more men enter the house they will all be viewed as such because of the bed situation...it then kicked off with him and Emily and he basically called her an actress and told her she was picking on Chanelle because she is jealous....Emily then goes ito denial and says she is at a loss to what she has done wrong....

That's as much as I know....


----------



## Sunray (Jun 6, 2007)

Ziggy is coming off well in this, he's entirely surrounded by a load of freakish women screaming and shouting at each other and crying about who should use the tongs.  Seems to be holding it together quite well.

BB would be off the air by now if I was him.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 6, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> That is actually a good point.



I was pretty terrified for him tbh, fucking animals. 

However at least the show has awoken at last with all the fighting amongst the girls, good stuff from BB with the task, it was always going to end with a row.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Ziggy is coming off well in this, he's entirely surrounded by a load of freakish women screaming and shouting at each other and crying about who should use the tongs.  Seems to be holding it together quite well.
> 
> BB would be off the air by now if I was him.



He's an ex-boyband member/bouncer/club host and well used to playing off women against each other and keeping groups happy/segregated. Personally I think there's an air of desperation to his patter. He knows it was BB8 or stripping for a living in a few years, and this 'sugar daddy' stuff in the papers doesn't alter my opinion that much.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 6, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> He's an ex-boyband member/bouncer/club host and well used to playing off women against each other and keeping groups happy/segregated. Personally I think there's an air of desperation to his patter. He knows it was BB8 or stripping for a living in a few years, and this 'sugar daddy' stuff in the papers doesn't alter my opinion that much.




What 'suger daddy' stuff?

Sorry, I don't buy a paper


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 6, 2007)

Did anyone see last nights London Paper about the new housemate?

He's an 18 year old bitchy, gobby, camp as christmas homosexual who speaks his mind.

Yawn!

Is it law that there has to be one outrageous camp gay bloke each year?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2007)

Officially nominated:

Emily and Shabba.


----------



## mozzy (Jun 6, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Officially nominated:
> 
> Emily and Shabba.



I hate Ziggy!!! Why not Charlie FFS??! Prehaps Ziggy enjoy's the tension that she creates as it puts him in a better position ie: democratic, pacifist, etc. Who knows? All i know is Charlie must be hell to live with.


----------



## mozzy (Jun 6, 2007)

If Shaban is voted out, this may put Charlie's position in the house into a different perspective as Shaban is her greatest ally. I don't think anyone else likes her so she may improve if Shaban leaves as she will be pretty isolated (fingers crossed)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 6, 2007)

pretty much becuase as he said ealier shabbnam is so fuckign self obsessed and that's true seconds after he pointed out precisely why she was so selfish and self absorbed she was the first person to scream i don't care if we only have £100 for shopping (before the end of the task) i want this and this ... no ability to think of others... this and the reason he gave which was that she lost them the shower/bathroom for talking abotu nominations which as soon as the thicko came out from being bollocked about it she said i was taking about people nominating me and i said people should but it was an accident... (yeah i guess so thats talking about nominations again you thicko) so they nom'ed her for it when emily tricked ziggy... 

frankly there is nothing redemeeming to emily at all and she should be the first to go, however, she is sly and so self absorbed, and very very nasty...


----------



## clandestino (Jun 6, 2007)

also, charlie veers from being unbearable, to being weirdly entertaining. and she does try to be the peacekeeper sometimes. which isn't much, but two redeeming features are better than none at all.

emily: "are you talking about me? what have i done wrong? i don't understand. it's not fair..."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2007)

1st eviction *oddsflash!*

Shabba Rank: 1.61
Peaches Geldof: 2.5

Now Peaches looks to me like someone who's been hand-picked by Endemol rather than gone through the exhaustive (and exhausting) audition process. She's an integeral part of the main storyline this week (the Ziggy/Chanelle relationship) and is causing a vast amount of trouble in the house. 
Contrast that with Shabba's behaviour - self-absorbed, constantly whinging, pals only with Charley, talking about the 'deals' she's going to get on the outside (rofl) and generally totally ungrateful for the opportunity she's been given. 

I'm fairly even profits-wise on both of them (so I can stop watching the live feed for a while  ) but I'd say there's no way the edit will favour Shabba. The public vote for who the public vote for, but I'd suggest that 1.6 is still value for young miss Rank and that poor little rich girl Emily still has a way to go in this particular story.


----------



## Ranu (Jun 6, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> frankly there is nothing redemeeming to emily at all



She's got a great arse.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 6, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> She's got a great arse.


that isn't a redemeaming feature... btw that should read she's a great arse... there's an unnessacerry got in that sentence...


----------



## sorter (Jun 6, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> She's got a great arse.



i agree. she is fit.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 6, 2007)

Until she starts speaking. Then all the attractiveness crumbles and she just becomes a bastard.


----------



## sorter (Jun 6, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Until she starts speaking. Then all the attractiveness crumbles and she just becomes a bastard.



true. but i watch it with the sound off.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 6, 2007)

I like Shabs (not that I'd want to be friends with her but watching her makes me laugh).  Emily kicked herself in the arse by upsetting - whats her face - zigs love interest.

I'm only really watching the live feed and BBLB. I am actually watching this year though.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 6, 2007)

sorter said:
			
		

> true. but i watch it with the sound off.



Heh.

I did that for a while when Chloe and Radcliffe kept screaming, but they haven't said a word for three days now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 6, 2007)

Aarrggghhhh! I wanted to kill Emily in teh face last night. Eeeeeeeeevil, I tell you.

And I went right off that Laura when she was lollopping on about the food meeting. 

I now officially like Chanelle. Bit superficial, but a nice girl.

So far.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 6, 2007)

sorter said:
			
		

> true. but i watch it with the sound off.


fit?

as in she runs a lot or does exercise?

or as in attractive? 

as in whey hey the lads i'd give her one you don't have to talk to em after you've had em.  bet she takes it up the arse whey hey... 

 

i always find that the physicality of a person is only half the beauty they can still be ugly as sin if they cannot be a decent human beign underneithe and no amount of window dressing will cover up that... 

she's just bland, bland dull and offensive, go to any provenical town with a self made group of middle class private school new money tossers and you'll meet hundreds of people just like her, terminaly unsuccessful living off mummies and daddies money and desperately desperatley trying to to be painfully cool... 

she's the living embodyment of the posh girl from skins... Abigail Stock


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 6, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Emily and  others made snide comments about chanelle sleeping with ziggy...he got up and defended her...pointing out is Chanelle is a slut for sleeping in the same bed as him, when more men enter the house they will all be viewed as such because of the bed situation...it then kicked off with him and Emily and he basically called her an actress and told her she was picking on Chanelle because she is jealous....Emily then goes ito denial and says she is at a loss to what she has done wrong....
> 
> That's as much as I know....




cheers mate 

I still aint gone downstairs to see whats going on


----------



## LDR (Jun 6, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Jesus, this is dull this year, just a load of thick girls constantly bickering.
> 
> The last 10 minutes had been devoted to them screeching about the hair straighteners for fucks sake.
> 
> They should just get a load of men in there now - hopefully break up the squabbling a bit


I caught ten minutes of this last night.

The ten minutes of screeching about the hair straighteners.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 6, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I caught ten minutes of this last night.
> 
> The ten minutes of screeching about the hair straighteners.




Yes i caught that bit and thought why the fuck are they on TV and more importantly whya am i watching this tripe!!!


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 6, 2007)

The Crying Game: Has this year been particularly bad?


----------



## han (Jun 6, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i always find that the physicality of a person is only half the beauty they can still be ugly as sin if they cannot be a decent human beign underneithe and no amount of window dressing will cover up that...



awww, ya soft git  

(hear hear by the way!)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> cheers mate
> 
> I still aint gone downstairs to see whats going on


You are still upstairs from last night?


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 6, 2007)

(In a Geordie accent)

"Day Eight in the Big Brother house.  Who gives a fuck?  It's like 3am on E4.  Who the fuck is watching this?  Seven people?  Well if you are watching this Make Your Play is over on ITV1 and a repeat of the Villa with some real fit birds is on Sky One at the moment.  Anyway, here on E4 it's seven hours of people sleeping in green light.  Enjoy!"


----------



## Flashman (Jun 6, 2007)

Emily = lying toad.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 6, 2007)

A foolish mistake... she should only shit stir when she is about to be nominated. now she knows she's up she should be trying to make nice so she doesn't get voted orf. Thought ziggy was surprisingly calm with the group of harridans bleating at him..


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> You are still upstairs from last night?




No, i been to work,, was exaggerating a tad


----------



## LDR (Jun 7, 2007)

LATEST: Big Brother contestant Emily Parr is removed from house for racist abuse. More soon.


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 7, 2007)

Statement from BB

"Emily is removed from Big Brother
after using a racially offensive word

Contestant Emily Parr was removed from the Big Brother house in the early hours of this morning (7th June) after using a racially offensive word to a fellow housemate.

Emily was dancing with Charley and Nicky in the living room of the Big Brother house at approximately 8.30pm last night (Wednesday 6th June) when she was heard to say "Are you pushing it out you ******?" to Charley. "


----------



## Allan (Jun 7, 2007)

Source? Link?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Source? Link?


I saw the press release - it's all over the news now


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2007)

What a twat. She really does model herself on the Hilton sisters. Good riddance.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 7, 2007)

full transcript here:

http://tinyurl.com/3ckzwt

dear god!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2007)

Utter muppet, but this is probably down to Jade Goody again - without the Shilpa factor I think she'd have been looking at a formal warning or even a carpet-sweeping moment. I don't think there was any question that this was a silly little rich girl trying to be 'street' rather than actually racist, but there are no excuses for that level of moronic behaviour.

Okaaaayy. There's utter chaos over on Betfair at the moment as people who spent a lot of time researching and planning their bets wake up this morning to find they're looking at a very different situation. On a personal note I stood to win two grand on either Emily or Shabba going - not any more! I believe the markets still stand, welcome to the wonderful and frightening world of BB betting (looks like I'm going to have to keep watching the live feed after all). 1st eviction *oddsflash*!

Shabba: 2.4
Charley: 4.6
Lesley: 8.2
Chanelle: 14
Any Other: 17
Tracy: 24
Nicky: 25
Amanda: 30
Carole: 44
Emily: 46 (in case there's a C4 change of mind or challenge)
Laura: 50
Sam: 55


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> LATEST: Big Brother contestant Emily Parr is removed from house for racist abuse. More soon.


yeah saw it last night they were dancign aorund the sofas she said it live feed cut instantly thingy comes up in the courner say sorry tech diffs ... be back in a mo then about an hour later (was working ona site rather than being a sad ack and had it on in the background though i guess working ona site at fuck knows a clock is pretty sad...) hilarious then it cut back to them all being asleep hur hur...


----------



## Sunray (Jun 7, 2007)

I do recall that she was saying she was the intelligent one!  Good to see she was flexing her mighty intelligence there.

If you wanted maximum publicity without having to be voted off the show, well done Emily for thinking it up.

Love to be a fly on the wall in the production office when she said that!  

This is an interesting BB as unlike the last one, I can't see who was the winner.  Predicted the winner of the last one as soon as he went into the house.


----------



## john x (Jun 7, 2007)

> Emily: I'm friendly with plenty of black people.



Now where have we heard that before? 

I wonder if she did this deliberately to avoid being booed to fuck by the crowd tomorrow. She certainly is not as thick as she tries to come across on the programme and would have known which buttons to push to get an instant eviction from the house.

john x


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jun 7, 2007)

I am glad all you BB watchers have been 'culturally enriched' by the latest racism in the programme.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2007)

john x said:
			
		

> Now where have we heard that before?
> 
> I wonder if she did this deliberately to avoid being booed to fuck by the crowd tomorrow.


She's left the house already though


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 7, 2007)

The eviction is canecelled..no?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> The eviction is canecelled..no?



Yes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2007)

john x said:
			
		

> I wonder if she did this deliberately to avoid being booed to fuck by the crowd tomorrow. She certainly is not as thick as she tries to come across on the programme and would have known which buttons to push to get an instant eviction from the house.
> 
> john x


She isn't that clever John. It was a mask slip and it resulted in her showing exactly who she is and 'how' she thinks....I love the bit where she said 'don't make a big deal out of it'....nothing nicer than to be told how to feel about something especially by someone who has royally just fucked up.

Saying...'I know plenty of black people and I was only joking'...were ridiculous attempts to save her skin.

BB have done the right thing by kicking her out. Regardless of what happened on CBB, some things should not be tolerated regardless of whether they are said in jest.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 7, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Love to be a fly on the wall in the production office when she said that!


Indeed. 

"She... whuh... oh FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!!"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 7, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yes.



No new person coming in either??

god this year is realy dross!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2007)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> "She... whuh... oh FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!!"


  *loud thud of dropped jaws*
*echoing forehead slapping*


----------



## sorter (Jun 7, 2007)

the guardian were right the other week when they said this format is at it's best when you stick to the original idea and not 'tinker' with it.

ie: boys and girls, stick em in, make them do tasks, kick one out each week and have a winner at the end. job done.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> She isn't that clever John. It was a mask slip and it resulted in her showing exactly who she is and 'how' she thinks....I love the bit where she said 'don't make a big deal out of it'....nothing nicer than to be told how to feel about something especially by someone who has royally just fucked up.
> 
> Saying...'I know plenty of black people and I was only joking'...were ridiculous attempts to save her skin.
> 
> BB have done the right thing by kicking her out. Regardless of what happened on CBB, some things should not be tolerated regardless of whether they are said in jest.



I think that just about sums things up for me. And can you imagine just how many times it was hammered into their heads not to say anything that could possibly be construed as racist after CBB?

Haylz - I'd imagine something will happen on friday or they have no show. New person probably, but that's a guess. BBHQ probably in chaos for a while yet.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Haylz - I'd imagine something will happen on friday or they have no show. New person probably, but that's a guess. BBHQ probably in chaos for a while yet.


Maybe two new peeps?


----------



## john x (Jun 7, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> can you imagine just how many times it was hammered into their heads not to say anything that could possibly be construed as racist after CBB?



My point precisely! Anyone wanting to be chucked out by the programme's producers would be in no doubt about which buttons to press.

Unless, of course she really is that thick!  

john x


----------



## Utopia (Jun 7, 2007)

Too many girls this year.....its dull as dishwater!


----------



## al (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm convinced an ex girlfriend of mine has changed her name to from Jess to Shabnam and is now in the house...

it's kinda scary how similar they are...


----------



## Erich Zann (Jun 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> She isn't that clever John. It was a mask slip and it resulted in her showing exactly who she is and 'how' she thinks....I love the bit where she said 'don't make a big deal out of it'....nothing nicer than to be told how to feel about something especially by someone who has royally just fucked up.
> 
> Saying...'I know plenty of black people and I was only joking'...were ridiculous attempts to save her skin.
> 
> BB have done the right thing by kicking her out. Regardless of what happened on CBB, some things should not be tolerated regardless of whether they are said in jest.




what if she'd been black though and said it?  That would have been a dilly of a pickle for the shows producers.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2007)

Erich Zann said:
			
		

> what if she'd been black though and said it?  That would have been a dilly of a pickle for the shows producers.



Why?


----------



## Sunray (Jun 7, 2007)

Marketing department had a party last night as they hit the PR Jackpot.

She's a dim bint John or a plant.  Its very co-incidental if you think about it. We are 8 BB's and thousands and thousands of hours of footage in and not a racialist comment anywhere. She cannot have escaped the race row over the CBB which went on forever.  

Its not something you say in everyday conversation and suddenly out it pops....


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2007)

al said:
			
		

> I'm convinced an ex girlfriend of mine has changed her name to from Jess to Shabnam and is now in the house...
> 
> it's kinda scary how similar they are...




(((((((al))))))))


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2007)

Shabba is a cross between Harry Enfield's Tim-nice-but-dim ("bloody nice chap that Emily, bloody nice chap") and Nosferatu from the Fast show ("4.15 at Newbury, Tiny Dancer, monster monster...") and I can only echo those sentiments.

(((((al)))))


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah, that's what i reckon. It was all planned. It makes bb producers look good, shows that they don't stand up to racism and they've learnt their lesson and are willing to take action rather than stand back like before. 





			
				Sunray said:
			
		

> Marketing department had a party last night as they hit the PR Jackpot.
> 
> She's a dim bint John or a plant.  Its very co-incidental if you think about it. We are 8 BB's and thousands and thousands of hours of footage in and not a racialist comment anywhere. She cannot have escaped the race row over the CBB which went on forever.
> 
> Its not something you say in everyday conversation and suddenly out it pops....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2007)

john x said:
			
		

> My point precisely! Anyone wanting to be chucked out by the programme's producers would be in no doubt about which buttons to press.
> 
> Unless, of course she really is that thick!
> 
> john x


 Thick enough to believe she can go around calling black people 'Nigger' and that's okay. which clearly it isn't, it never has been.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 7, 2007)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> I am glad all you BB watchers have been 'culturally enriched' by the latest racism in the programme.  Enjoy!!


For someone who hates BB so much, you're in this thread quite a lot....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2007)

Erich Zann said:
			
		

> what if she'd been black though and said it?  That would have been a dilly of a pickle for the shows producers.


 Why?


----------



## Erich Zann (Jun 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Why?



you know why.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 7, 2007)

Poor old emily. 
She went from feeling quite popular to being nominated, getting paranoid and getting herself thrown out in no time at all.  

I'd only just noticed how nice her arse was too (thanks to someone on this thread).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> She isn't that clever John. It was a mask slip and it resulted in her showing exactly who she is and 'how' she thinks....I love the bit where she said 'don't make a big deal out of it'....nothing nicer than to be told how to feel about something especially by someone who has royally just fucked up.
> 
> Saying...'I know plenty of black people and I was only joking'...were ridiculous attempts to save her skin.
> 
> BB have done the right thing by kicking her out. Regardless of what happened on CBB, some things should not be tolerated regardless of whether they are said in jest.



thing is i think sh thoguht she was above any reproach and was definatley using it in the what's up my niggaz  kinda way, just one would have prolly not used such a term considering the recent furore of Rah thicko girl is evil demon racist becuase they were bullying... 

sure emilies an opinionated obnixous lying scheming spoilt princess brat, but i really think she was attempting to be street, hip and cool, rather than pouring out some personal inadiquacies becuase she's a dimwit... (ala jade omera and that shite scouse wag) 

i don't think she's being clever with it i think she genuinely thoguht she was allowed to say that in that manner...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Poor old emily.
> She went from feeling quite popular to being nominated, getting paranoid and getting herself thrown out in no time at all.
> 
> I'd only just noticed how nice her arse was too (thanks to someone on this thread).


she was saying only last night it's not good to go int he first week is it no ones got to see your talent well emily we did... seeya ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> thing is i think sh thoguht she was above any reproach and was definatley using it in the what's up my niggaz  kinda way, just one would have prolly not used such a term considering the recent furore of Rah thicko girl is evil demon racist becuase they were bullying...


  Well maybe Garf but for me that is evidence of what a arrogant and unworldy little creature she is.....One of these people that believes the world is theirs and thinks they can be and do what the hell they want.



> E]sure emilies an opinionated obnixous lying scheming spoilt princess brat, but i really think she was attempting to be street, hip and cool, rather than pouring out some personal inadiquacies becuase she's a dimwit... (ala jade omera and that shite scouse wag)
> 
> i don't think she's being clever with it i think she genuinely thoguht she was allowed to say that in that manner...



That's just it...people think they can say what the hell they like and then get narked if people pull them up on it....Emilie is not street and obviously doesn't have a bloody clue about what that word evokes/means to some people.....and why should she, it doesn't hurt or affect her in anyway.. 

All that rubbish about saying it with her friends....sorry 'plenty of black people,' sheer crap...

I can imagine she gets away with using it at her private schools and in private circles where ethnic minorities are  few and far between and are browbeaten into putting up with that kind of disrespect because if they don't they are told they have a chip on their shoulder and isolated.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2007)

Erich Zann said:
			
		

> you know why.


 You can read my mind then?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I'd only just noticed how nice her arse was too (thanks to someone on this thread).



Same here.

Is there anyway we can keep her arse on it?


----------



## LDR (Jun 7, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Shabba is a cross between Harry Enfield's Tim-nice-but-dim ("bloody nice chap that Emily, bloody nice chap") and Nosferatu from the Fast show ("4.15 at Newbury, Tiny Dancer, monster monster...") and I can only echo those sentiments.


I thought I'd seen her before and I'm sure she's the same girl off Embarrassing Illness who had really bad dandruff.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2007)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I thought I'd seen her before and I'm sure she's the same girl off Embarrassing Illness who had really bad dandruff.



She is, yes. Aired only a week or two before BB started. She also has an article in a recent Company magazine talking about problems in her sex life. Some would say she's an absolute publicity hound. I've no idea what she thinks she has to offer the world once 'famous' tho.

Other news: Emily's racist comment was at 8.20 in the evening, far earlier than I'd thought. The production team must have been mulling over their options for a long, long time. Hey ho.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Well maybe Garf but for me that is evidence of what a arrogant and unworldy little creature she is.....One of these people that believes the world is theirs and thinks they can be and do what the hell they want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thing is until the word is removed from music flim and litrature and becomes obsolute there is always going to be some clueless fuckwit who assumes it's ok to say it in totally inappropreate circumstances, for effect or to shock...

so until it fall out of fashion like the word morrow then here has to be a better way of dealing with people who do use it.  and i think this isn't by creating a hue and cry about it but to say nicely done idiot let's move on...

while nigger paki or any other racially motiveated word is given the hallowed status or being able to stop hearts cause brain ceasures etc then it still has excatly the same power to offend it has peviously had... like gay or faggot being reclaimed nigger does need to be turned into a postive term, rather than a perjoritve one (as do all racially motiveated words for that matter).

I guess the question is can nigger et al be normalised in the way that fuck and cunt have been?  and then of course the question is should they be...

too big a discussion, to have on a BB thread i guess...

personally i'd have een fore sticking her in the other house (it's there you can see it on the maps, and putting her through some kind of racial awareness punishment and then automatic nomination for eviction at the end of next week; firstly this would then give a good weeks worth of tv which reached millions watching about why this level of sumbliminal racism is harmful and secondly she might have come out of it more aware and certianly it would have societial consiquences of edicuation too...


----------



## Allan (Jun 7, 2007)

When I watch E4 on Freeview I don't get the red Watch Live button come up on screen. Is it just me or can everybody else get the live feed on E4 via red?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 7, 2007)

I bet Endemol and C4 don't want people to see the live feed.

It'd be all the HM's going 'I can't believe she said N**GER!' every five minutes.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> When I watch E4 on Freeview I don't get the red Watch Live button come up on screen. Is it just me or can everybody else get the live feed on E4 via red?



I can't. I think maybe you have to pay for it online. Or perhaps sky viewers have it.


----------



## Vash (Jun 7, 2007)

It should be taken off the air not because its racist but because its crap. If you want to watch a lot of girls on TV try the Babestation you're enjoy it more.   I remember when there were good programs on channel 4 isn't it against there license to put out such popularist crap.


----------



## newbie (Jun 7, 2007)

tsk, fancy a TV station putting out something popular.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2007)

Vash said:
			
		

> It should be taken off the air not because its racist but because its crap. If you want to watch a lot of girls on TV try the Babestation you're enjoy it more.   I remember when there were good programs on channel 4 isn't it against there license to put out such popularist crap.



They still put some good programmes (though not like in the glory days of the late 80s/early 90s
It's not 'against their license' to put out popular pogrammes - if it was they'd be long dead


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't think she is guilty of racism, just of being and idiot and misconstruing who can use the N word, just like Jennifer Lopez and Richard Pryor's wife did.

Discussed this with a couple of black pals as to whether they were insulted by it - they both said no but one said that it has too many connotations for white people to say at all, whilst the other thought the whole thing was hysterical (not in a funny way), and how she would never say it in mixed company again herself because of all the recent furores.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 7, 2007)

Charlie used the N word too....


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 7, 2007)

nigger nigger nigger

nope,
i dont feel bad about it at all


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 7, 2007)

<watches between fingers  >


LOL @ Shabs though....

'Fuck it then, just let it go. Just let it go'

Errrrrr......


----------



## Numbers (Jun 7, 2007)

I just told my pal... he's well pissed off.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 7, 2007)

she is pathetic isnt she.
"i wont say another word about it"  
but i will go on and on about it until endemol is forced to act


----------



## Numbers (Jun 7, 2007)

She aint so tough now is she.

stupid bint.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 7, 2007)

emily was such a faker. 
i didnt believe any of that tbh


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 7, 2007)

*Heh heh*

NAH NAH NAAAAH NAH
NAH NAH NAAAAAH NAH
HEY-EY-EYYY
GOODBYE


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2007)

Its an odd one, but you just can't say Nigger as a white person in any context (except possibly that one).

I am into Hip Hop, and discuss it with a black pal of mine, and have talked about songs like 'Shame on a Nigga' by Wu Tang and Mr Nigger by Mos Def, but can't bring myself to say the word to him, and have to just hint at it.

Is this silly?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Its an odd one, but you just can't say Nigger as a white person in any context (except possibly that one).
> 
> I am into Hip Hop, and discuss it with a black pal of mine, and have talked about songs like 'Shame on a Nigga' by Wu Tang and Mr Nigger by Mos Def, but can't bring myself to say the word to him, and have to just hint at it.
> 
> Is this silly?


yes...

in essence....

this word has to be disempowered for precisely this reason. 

as i have previously said until this word falls in to obsurity then there has to be a better way of dealing with it than screaming devil each time.

I'm not beign disengenious or dismissing casual racism, more saying there has to be a cutral shift to either actively decide that nigger is no longer acceptable in any form and it's removed from cultural refference includign pop music, cinima, litriture and all other forms or conversely we have to see the word reappropreated and reclaimed in order that it removes it's hallowed status so that the former happens anyway... 

still in the 21st centry having hallowed words which are taboo means they still carry forward all the weight they have always done it's rubbign salt in the wounds... 

for all those people who are having a go at shabnam for mentionign it i think she actually handlled it quite well asking directly rather than bitching behind her back, whichi s what had previously been asked by ziggy when the other alteractions had happened so she ahs been more sympathic to the group than was previously totally oblivious to the other people...


----------



## N_igma (Jun 7, 2007)

Other news-2 men heading in tomorrow night. Should spice things up a bit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Maybe two new peeps?



It's offical...channel 4 have read this thread and they have stolen my idea...


----------



## D'wards (Jun 8, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yes...
> 
> in essence....
> 
> ...



Funnily enough, they were discussing just this point on Russell Brand's radio show the other day, he sated that he thinks that if the word is used enough in non-offensve terms it takes away the hate from it, like the word queer, but his pal, Mr Gee, a black poet stated that it is unacceptable for white people to say it even now because of the history of it, but said that he hoped this would change in the future.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought George Galloway was rather good on BBBM


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Funnily enough, they were discussing just this point on Russell Brand's radio show the other day, he sated that he thinks that if the word is used enough in non-offensve terms it takes away the hate from it, like the word queer, but his pal, Mr Gee, a black poet stated that it is unacceptable for white people to say it even now because of the history of it, but said that he hoped this would change in the future.



 I think it important to point out here that only a number of Black people actually use that term...In my experience the majority of Black people don't use that term *ever*...rap culture/street/urban whatever is a very small part of the many different types of music, style and ways of life Black people represent.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2007)

Right, I've had enough enough of arguing with racist idiots on betting forums, here's a bit of light relief: Emily's acting resume.

Kindly note what she's put under "additional skills".


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 8, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Its an odd one, but you just can't say Nigger as a white person in any context (except possibly that one).
> 
> ?



There is, but common sense though, tells you not to say it to someone you don't know very well in front of TV cameras even in an 'urban' context.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 8, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I thought George Galloway was rather good on BBBM


oh i thought he was awful. obviously thought she should get away with what she said because she is 19 and 'sheltered'......oh and pretty.

also he kept butting in with what HE thought. 

i think he's vile anyway though so maybe i'm biased.


----------



## liampreston (Jun 8, 2007)

"I thought George Galloway was rather good on BBBM"



It's the way he kept nodding at the start of every sentence which annoyed me. Other than that, yeah, he was alright.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> oh i thought he was awful. obviously thought she should get away with what she said because she is 19 and 'sheltered'......oh and pretty.
> 
> also he kept butting in with what HE thought.
> 
> i think he's vile anyway though so maybe i'm biased.



Ditto.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 8, 2007)

Russel is so obviously coming back with double the wages


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Kindly note what she's put under "additional skills".


I know it's early but how is 'harry potter' a skill?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "additional skills".



Lol.

Harry Potter, Tennis, Waitress.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, I've just seen it (not on purpose, I was required to by work) and I think that she's definitely a racist - why else would she say that?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 8, 2007)

In other news...someone has found a poo on the toilet floor and everyone is outraged, but no-ones admitted to doing it  

I reckon it'll be one of the clean obsessed people, maybe Chanelle, hovering over the seat rather than sitting on it so she doesn't catch anything from it 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=3442


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2007)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> In other news...someone has found a poo on the toilet floor and everyone is outraged, but no-ones admitted to doing it



LOL, we had a 'Phantom Pooer' when I was in halls


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2007)

It's probably just a stray bit of clay from the task, but a phantom would be hugely entertaining.  

From Media Guardian it turns out that "Crap Big Brother" from last night was in fact the big cheese of Brighter Pictures:

"One interesting aside is that the slightly nervous voice of the Big Brother who finally spoke to Emily in the diary room was Phil Edgar-Jones, the creative director of Brighter Pictures, the subsidiary of Endemol which makes the show.
To keep the big boss out til that late shows just how seriously Channel 4 took the controversy."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2007)

Belushi said:
			
		

> LOL, we had a 'Phantom Pooer' when I was in halls



:O 

We had a phantom pooer in college!

He left messages for the authorities, written on mirrors in poo ;/ 

One of them was "you can't see the wood for the logs"

It later turned out to be my friend Andrew Wood


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2007)

The two going in tonight: no spoilers, but neither look that promising on first glance. A bit "BB" if you see what I mean.

In other news, there may be more to those Prince gig rumours than originally thought.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2007)

You mean it's another couple of Sezer and Maxwells?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2007)

Ohgod zoooo....hope not! 




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The two going in tonight: no spoilers, but neither look that promising on first glance. A bit "BB" if you see what I mean.
> 
> In other news, there may be more to those Prince gig rumours than originally thought.



Pah...hope they deliver! Need something to shake them up, especially the bitchy, self centred attention seekers.    

Prince gig rumours!??!? Whassa?!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> You mean it's another couple of Sezer and Maxwells?



A Northern Irish Marco-alike and a Greek bisexual chap supposedly. So, um, not really.  

Strumpet - there were some really, really silly rumours doing the rounds last week about Prince being a fan of the show and flying in to do some kind of appearance/gig. Seemed utterly laughable at the time, but... who knows. Some usually reliable people are saying it could actually happen...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A Northern Irish Marco-alike and a Greek bisexual chap supposedly. So, um, not really.


Oh.........god.  LOL  




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Strumpet - there were some really, really silly rumours doing the rounds last week about Prince being a fan of the show and flying in to do some kind of appearance/gig. Seemed utterly laughable at the time, but... who knows. Some usually reliable people are saying it could actually happen...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2007)

Ha, that would be great!

I quite like the sound of the Greek bisexual.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> In other news, there may be more to those Prince gig rumours than originally thought.



I just thought it was an over the top rumour, but  if it's true. 

Imagine sitting there in the house and Prince turns up... 

It'd be better that night Jimmy Saville turned up that's for sure  

Mind you some of them are so thick they probably wouldn't know who he was  

Prince i mean, not Sir Jimmy of Saville....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 8, 2007)

You were absolutely right about the twins Oranges....  ...that weight loss/chick pea scene was a beauty imo  ...and they seem fairly confident of the cheery effect they have on people (that we haven't seen at all in the nightly shows).  


I still like Nicky, mind. 




Cliff makes me cringe like anything though....<shudders>...urgh!

(((((((Tracey))))))

(I felt genuinely uncomfortable for her there - being dolled up and then cooed over)


----------



## Diana (Jun 8, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Cliff



Who?


----------



## newbie (Jun 8, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You were absolutely right about the twins Oranges....  ...that weight loss/chick pea scene was a beauty imo  ...and they seem fairly confident of the cheery effect they have on people (that we haven't seen at all in the nightly shows).



Somehow they manage to put up with being treated like 8 year olds by matron and still smile.  "Emily will be alright, she has a mummy and daddy to look after her..."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You were absolutely right about the twins Oranges....  ...that weight loss/chick pea scene was a beauty imo  ...and they seem fairly confident of the cheery effect they have on people (that we haven't seen at all in the nightly shows).



Cheers Sheo, the pink express still has a long way to run imho.  

I'm still SEETHING about the eviction being cancelled tho. Gah!


----------



## clandestino (Jun 8, 2007)

Get Seany out!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah, two men are in - wonder how Ziggy will feel about that?

LOL at Shabnam explaining why she had no make up on


----------



## Random One (Jun 8, 2007)

does Seany remind anyone else of Gene Wilder?


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 8, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> does Seany remind anyone else of Gene Wilder?


yup


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2007)

So there's a brand new nominations twist, after the twist we had last week - The two new guys get to pick two other HMs and then only these 4 can nominate. Interesting.

You have to wonder why they did this. Normal nominations would probably have thrown up Charley's name, and of course she'd be straight out of the door if chosen. There were always two possibilities after this week:

     1) That Endemol wanted to draw a line under the whole sorry racism debate. In that case a Charley eviction would serve as a natural full stop to the crisis, or at least get it out of the way for the rest of the series.
     2) That they're too terrified of the adverse reaction that would greet Charley on eviction to even think about dealing with it just now. She's possibly the most hated HM in BB history, and the chorus of boos would inevitably be connected (unjustly imo) with Emilygate. Let things settle down for a bit and then get Charley out.

Option 2) looks the likely suspect at the moment. I'd also suggest that there's a fair possibility that a few of the underperforming/whinging HMs who'd hoped to fly under the radar should start feeling very scared around now. Imo Laura, Carole and (sadly) Nicky need to check their gameplan around now. I'm on Carole for odds of around 50-55 for a laugh. She hasn't really lived up to her initial promise and things look unlikely to improve. Nicky really needs to stop moaning - can she?

The Lesley factor - she keeps talking about walking out (in there for two hours today) and this could be an added chance to get her out the front door next week avoiding yet another walk-out. Honour satisfied on both sides. As ever, Brighter pictures do have trouble organising the proverbial piss-up in the brewery, but I do think they've given themselves a lot of extra get-out-of-jail cards here.

*oddsflash!* to follow.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 8, 2007)

Best exchange so far:

Seany (northern irish accent) - "are you okay?"
Ziggy (rp, shocked but polite) - "um, no I'm straight."


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 9, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Get Seany out!


I thought they were chanting "Get Charley out".


----------



## Random One (Jun 9, 2007)

it's all falling apart it seems Lesley has quite BB, i quite liked her thought she was kinda funny

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6736871.stm


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 9, 2007)

> She had told Big Brother: "I am more bored than is acceptable to me in the sense that I have better things to do."



What did she _think_ was going to happen in there?


----------



## Allan (Jun 9, 2007)

They haven't had many tasks yet, have they. No wonder she's bored.


----------



## Random One (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah and most of the highlights have been pretty crap to watch so it must be pretty crap on the inside so far


----------



## story (Jun 9, 2007)

I spoke to a lassie yesterday who told me that her cousin lives next door to Charley. Apparently Charley is "a total, total nightmare" in real life.

hoodathunkit, eh?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 9, 2007)

Seany reminds me of Eric Idle.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 9, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> it's all falling apart it seems Lesley has quite BB, i quite liked her thought she was kinda funny
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6736871.stm



I think that they expect people to walk out these days.  It adds to the drama.


----------



## Rohen (Jun 9, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I spoke to a lassie yesterday who told me that her cousin lives next door to Charley. Apparently Charley is "a total, total nightmare" in real life.
> 
> hoodathunkit, eh?


Now why doesnt that surprise me?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 9, 2007)

Leslie should have walked out days ago.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 10, 2007)

Jesus that Shauny is irritating - like a gay even unfunnier Timmy Mallett.

Lol at Charlie Brooker describing Shabnams "demented" eyes as "the self adhesive googly ones you'd stick on a sock puppet"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2007)

The top of that exit door could do with a good lick of paint.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> I spoke to a lassie yesterday who told me that her cousin lives next door to Charley. Apparently Charley is "a total, total nightmare" in real life.
> 
> hoodathunkit, eh?


well then and of course because this chimes with your own perceptions of her it must be true right...


----------



## story (Jun 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> well then and of course because this chimes with your own perceptions of her it must be true right...




Eh?  

Where have I posted any perceptions about young Charley?

Dear dear, GarfielfLeChat: making some assumptions of your own, there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> Eh?
> 
> Where have I posted any perceptions about young Charley?
> 
> Dear dear, GarfielfLeChat: making some assumptions of your own, there.


so your friends cousin is totally 100% reliable and you know them to judge whether the information you have imparted is eiter acurate or otherwise right... 

and the hoodathunkit, eh? isn't a sarcastic judgement on someone is it...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2007)

Nominations recap:

Seany, Gerry and the twins are the only HMs who can nominate this week. We think Seany and Gerry can be nominated (they may well nominate each other btw). It's time for an eviction *oddsflash!*

Charley: 2.86
Shabba: 4.3
Nicky: 7
Any Other (Seany/Gerry/Ziggy): 9.2
Laura: 12
Carole: 19
Chanelle: 23
Tracy: 55
Twins: no danger

The new guys may waste a nom on each other and probably won't target their other nom on the same person. I'd suggest that it's all down to the twins - a) will they nom the same people, as expected, and b) who? They don't argue with anyone.

If the twins DO pick the same pair, then they alone will effectively be nomming. As usual, if Charley is up she's out, but will they pick her? They don't say much to Tracey - will her pink hair be enough to save her? Nicky looks to be in some trouble here - her control issues with food have been causing the biggest arguments in the house over the past few days, and Laura could be in the firing line too. Shabba looks safe for now.

On the up!: Shabba, Chanelle, the twins, Gerry, Tracey.
Holding steady: Charley, Ziggy.
Down the dumper: Nicky, Laura, Carole.
Plummeting towards hell: Seany (an almost suicidal first 24hrs - never seen anything like it).


----------



## sorter (Jun 11, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> The top of that exit door could do with a good lick of paint.



god, i thought that too. how sad.


----------



## story (Jun 11, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> so your friends cousin is totally 100% reliable and you know them to judge whether the information you have imparted is eiter acurate or otherwise right...
> 
> and the hoodathunkit, eh? isn't a sarcastic judgement on someone is it...




No, obviously not.

I do not know my pal's cousin, so cannot vouch for the information, which is why I ringfenced what I said with the word _apparently_, and used quote marks around the information I recieved.

The _hoodathunkit_ bit was as much a comment about the the way that such things become accepted truth as it was about anything else; hence the stupid spelling.

As in, "What a surprise that people are jumping in to condem the girl and passing the information around already".

Please don't make assumptions about what I think, Garfield LeChat.

If my post was ambiguous, well, I suppose I must hold my hands up to that. I'll just have to accept that you and perhaps others read it as a judgement. It was not my intention.

Go ahead and have a mare about it if you wish.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 11, 2007)

Random One said:
			
		

> does Seany remind anyone else of Gene Wilder?




Cast as the lead in "Mick Hucknall: A Life".


----------



## Numbers (Jun 11, 2007)

story said:
			
		

> No, obviously not.
> 
> I do not know my pal's cousin, so cannot vouch for the information, which is why I ringfenced what I said with the word _apparently_, and used quote marks around the information I recieved.
> 
> ...


Nothing at all wrong with your posts story.  nothing at all..


----------



## miss direct (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not surprised Lesley walked. They did all seem boring. It's not about tasks, people can find other ways to entertain themselves. 12 people, think of all the stuff they could do, teach each other, have interesting conversations, play made up games, have debates, make up little plays, etc etc. Yet all they do is lie in the sun and put make up on and talk about dull things (every time I have watched anyway). 

Was these some sort of lesbian tryst last night? Saw it on the front of a paper.


----------



## rollinder (Jun 11, 2007)

could a fragment accidentaly yesterday - somebody all gigly/over excited in the diary room acting as if haircurlers/straighteners/whatever were the most important thing in the world EVER!!!!!!!!!!!! 
breifly made me feel like looking for razor blades.


----------



## Geri (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm getting really bored of the whole thing now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 11, 2007)

> I'm getting really bored of the whole thing now.



Yeh me too, and that 'seany' irritates me SO much i actually can't even watch anymore. This one will end in disaster.



> Was these some sort of lesbian tryst last night? Saw it on the front of a paper.



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother8/a60598/shabnam-and-charley-kiss-for-the-cameras.html



> Shabnam and Charley kissed on the lips this evening, in an attempt get themselves some publicity.
> 
> "They'll say that was a full-on snog in tomorrow's paper!" an excited Shabnam realised, prompting the pair to immediately kiss again.
> 
> "Why don't you just do a full on snog," Nicky noted, "and then you'll be guaranteed to get in tomorrow's paper."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2007)

Now I'm not totally convinced here, but noms have happened, I've been looking at the odds for most of the day and I don't think Charley is up. She's drifted out to 3.1 and someone layed her all the way out to double figures earlier. Meanwhile Shabba has come in to evens (doesn't neccesarily mean anything tho - for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction)
You'd think that with Charley being such a hot fave to be evicted if she WAS up then at least one insider would have hoovered up her odds on Betfair - it just hasn't happened yet.
No guarantees, but they may have let her off the hook this week, for reasons as stated above.

Meanwhile on the live feed Nicky is moaning about the food, Ziggy is arguing with Charley, and the twins are playing. I'm praying for the end already.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 12, 2007)

wonders what would happen if some one tossed a grenade into the smokers courner to liven things up...


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 12, 2007)

Was Chanelle being adopted and her biological mother being a dead commonly known before she told gerry today? Zig looked quite shocked.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 12, 2007)

Kano is a hardcore rapper according to Zaggy and then it got blanked out for a bit while he probably quantified that statement by mentioning so solid. possibly.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 12, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> wonders what would happen if some one tossed a grenade into the smokers courner to liven things up...


The grumbling girls in smokers corner reminded me of the two old guys on the balcony from the muppets.
"Is that it? They jump in the pool and get out again. They call that entertainment?"  


this thread is quiet this year. is that a sign that the show is crapper or just that last years contributers have found something better to do?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2007)

Tony Numbers said:
			
		

> Nothing at all wrong with your posts story.  nothing at all..



I agree..


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 12, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> this thread is quiet this year. is that a sign that the show is crapper or just that last years contributers have found something better to do?




yes its a million times crapper than ever before, and pretty much anything anyone does is better than wasting time watching this years bb 

I've been a bb addict in every other year (apart from the dodgy cameron year) but even I can't muster up enough enthusiasm to watch any more of this one. It's just so bad


----------



## wishface (Jun 12, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Kano is a hardcore rapper according to Zaggy and then it got blanked out for a bit while he probably quantified that statement by mentioning so solid. possibly.


Kano wins! Fatality!


----------



## wishface (Jun 12, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised Lesley walked. They did all seem boring. It's not about tasks, people can find other ways to entertain themselves. 12 people, think of all the stuff they could do, teach each other, have interesting conversations, play made up games, have debates, make up little plays, etc etc. Yet all they do is lie in the sun and put make up on and talk about dull things (every time I have watched anyway).
> 
> Was these some sort of lesbian tryst last night? Saw it on the front of a paper.


You expect all that in BB? Blimey!


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2007)

I couldn't even be arsed to watch it last night


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2007)

God that Ziggy makes my fuckin skin crawl!   

He's so self-righteous and so, _sooooo_ slimy!

Urgh!!!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2007)

Does anyone else think he looks like a young Cliff Richard? Maybe I am just getting senile and imagining things, but I keep thinking he looks and talks like him!

Weird, innit!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I couldn't even be arsed to watch it last night


well I mustered up the arse to watch it, only to see the last minute or so - think they've changed the times, not enough people watching at 10pm.

but as a bonus, instead of BB I watched a brill programme about gorillas


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> yes its a million times crapper than ever before, and pretty much anything anyone does is better than wasting time watching this years bb
> 
> I've been a bb addict in every other year (apart from the dodgy cameron year) but even I can't muster up enough enthusiasm to watch any more of this one. It's just so bad




The crapness is relative. This lot are nicer and more sane than Shabaz and Sezar and Grace who were so compelling and worthy of comment as they were so unredeemably _foul_ and _mad_.

Does that make it better or worse?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 12, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> God that Ziggy makes my fuckin skin crawl!
> 
> He's so self-righteous and so, _sooooo_ slimy!
> 
> Urgh!!!



Agreed urggh


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2007)

I really like Seany. He's funny, sweet and forthright.
I don't really understand why he's not popular yet with the public.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 12, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I really like Seany. He's funny, sweet and forthright.
> I don't really understand why he's not popular yet with the public.



Because he is a fucking cunt?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I really like Seany. He's funny, sweet and forthright.
> I don't really understand why he's not popular yet with the public.



Mainly because what little has been seen of him has ensured he came across as a complete dick.

Yesterday I began to warm to him a little, but I am reserving judgement.

Twins to win


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2007)

The bit yesterday when he was holding hands with Gerry and trying to make him feel better? Aw.
Hopefully that will erase a bit of the dickness.

The twins really are devoid of bitchiness, and very sweet. Don't necessarily want them to win though.

When are the nominees for eviction announced, then?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Because he is a fucking cunt?



Hee. Oh well.

I suppose cos I watch some of the live stuff, and miss some of the main shows, I never know what most people have seen.
I didn't know he was coming across so badly.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 12, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think he looks like a young Cliff Richard? Maybe I am just getting senile and imagining things, but I keep thinking he looks and talks like him!
> 
> Weird, innit!


I'm pretty sure Dermot covered this on BBLB. But yeah. I agree.

I'm hating on Laura right now for no definable reason.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 12, 2007)

do the twins count as one person  
Couldn't one of them win (or be evicted), but not the other. That would be quite funny actually...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2007)

They must be counted as two.
Cos the new boys had to pick 2 housemates to nominate with them, and they picked the twins.


----------



## Geri (Jun 12, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Was Chanelle being adopted and her biological mother being a dead commonly known before she told gerry today? Zig looked quite shocked.



It was in the papers, not sure if she mentioned it in the house before.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> The bit yesterday when he was holding hands with Gerry and trying to make him feel better? Aw.
> Hopefully that will erase a bit of the dickness.
> 
> The twins really are devoid of bitchiness, and very sweet. Don't necessarily want them to win though.
> ...



Yep, that bit with Gerry. He seemed almost normal, possibly misunderstood. Anyway, time will tell. I still want to kill him in teh face most of the time.

And yes, the twins are sweetness. They remind me terribly of a girl I used to work with, although she was slightly more intelligent. Saying that, I'm inferring about their intelligence based on their giggly qualities, they haven't yet said anything quite as stupid as previous girly contestants. 

drag0n - I'm hating on Laura too, she's a sly one that one. She's got a massive streak of bitch inside her, and is quite prepared to side with whoever she thinks makes her look cool. Grrrr.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 12, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> drag0n - I'm hating on Laura too, she's a sly one that one. She's got a massive streak of bitch inside her, and is quite prepared to side with whoever she thinks makes her look cool. Grrrr.


Do you reckon she really thinks that Ziggy fancied emily - like more than chanelle? what's all that about. She sound so indignant all the time as well AND there was all that crap (possibly just pre show propaganda - i dont remember and don't really care) about really detesting smoking but she's always out trying to join in with whoever is on the smoking bench. Grr. It's like she equates smoking with cool but knows she isnt.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Do you reckon she really thinks that Ziggy fancied emily - like more than chanelle? what's all that about. She sound so indignant all the time as well AND there was all that crap (possibly just pre show propaganda - i dont remember and don't really care) about really detesting smoking but she's always out trying to join in with whoever is on the smoking bench. Grr. It's like she equates smoking with cool but knows she isnt.




I had such high hopes for her in the first couple of days too. But it was when she had the row over the food meeting, after they had talked to her about second helpings. I'm a big lass, but that shit about needing more food because your bigger - what bullshit  I'd welcome the opportunity to lose a bit of weight (I'm not being bitchy about her, I'm stating that as a fat lass myself I'd be quite happy). 

She's just a wannabe. She's gone from having the potential of being one of those cool-to-be-kooky types to being one of those desperate-to-be-in-with-the-cool-crowd types who thinks being a bitch is cool. You know the types, the ones who think being the meanest and bitching the most is what makes you a better person


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2007)

Noms have leaked. The haterz may be disappointed this week.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 12, 2007)

it says summit to me that althoguh ih ave been watching it preety much every day i had no idea who larua was until the last couple comments...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't want Shabnam to go. 
She is funny and mental. And colourful. And the only girl I don't hate.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 12, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I don't want Shabnam to go.
> She is funny and mental. And colourful. And the only girl I don't hate.


:looks worried:

keep taking the meds ...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2007)

Uh oh.
I like Seany too. I guess it's too late for me.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 12, 2007)

I guess I want Carole to go. She could have been really interesting but she just seems to be a skivvy.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 12, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I had such high hopes for her in the first couple of days too. But it was when she had the row over the food meeting, after they had talked to her about second helpings. I'm a big lass, but that shit about needing more food because your bigger - what bullshit  I'd welcome the opportunity to lose a bit of weight (I'm not being bitchy about her, I'm stating that as a fat lass myself I'd be quite happy).
> 
> She's just a wannabe. She's gone from having the potential of being one of those cool-to-be-kooky types to being one of those desperate-to-be-in-with-the-cool-crowd types who thinks being a bitch is cool. You know the types, the ones who think being the meanest and bitching the most is what makes you a better person



I think that's it. I wouldn't be quite so annoyed with her if she hadn't had potential (a bit like how I feel about Carole).


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2007)

*1st eviction oddsflash!*

Shabby Rank: 1.13
Millie Tant: 13.0
Tyres: 40.0

Is Shabby too short? Possibly...


----------



## D'wards (Jun 12, 2007)

I initially liked the Welsh one - i despise her now.

Ziggy is a bit wet, but seems like a nice enough fella really, why does he hate him so?

Inevitable that the girl who got with the first man in there was gonna encounter some wrath from other girls innit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> I initially liked the Welsh one - i despise her now.


I'm liked her too. Still do kinda, but, I'm disappointed at mo. 




			
				D'wards said:
			
		

> Inevitable that the girl who got with the first man in there was gonna encounter some wrath from other girls innit.



Indeed. How sad are (some) young girls these days?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2007)

Something weird - in the "who voted for who" C4 spoiler Seany actually voted for Gerry, not Shabnam.

I quote from the spoiler: "Seány then went on to nominate Gerry because, "He interrupts me when I speak... sometimes, when I'm speaking to others, I never get to finish a sentence… [During the boardroom task] everyone noticed that he kept interrupting."

Suddenly, he's on the highlight show nominating Shabnam. He complained on the live feed about having to change his mind three times because BB wouldn't accept his reasons. You have to wonder why Endemol have seemingly changed their mind at the last minute and chosen the nomination they have. This has serious implications in my view.

We're also as viewers in the bizarre situation of knowing who Seany nominated - WHILE HE DOESN'T.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 12, 2007)

The producers choose the nominations?


----------



## D'wards (Jun 12, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Something weird - in the "who voted for who" C4 spoiler Seany actually voted for Gerry, not Shabnam.
> 
> I quote from the spoiler: "Seány then went on to nominate Gerry because, "He interrupts me when I speak... sometimes, when I'm speaking to others, I never get to finish a sentence… [During the boardroom task] everyone noticed that he kept interrupting."
> 
> ...



The producers have really naused it up the last few years - when they manipulate it too much it is evident and does not lead to a better programme at all.

Ahh - remember the first series - 10 "normal" people put in a house with interesting tasks to do? Good idea that.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 12, 2007)

How long does it take for all the womens period to sync up?  

My sympathy goes to Ziggy if that happens.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 12, 2007)

Going off between Nicky and Charley on e4 now


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

G'waan Nicky.

Didn't one of the twins nominate Nicky? And they're both on the live feed trying to clarify stuff post argument.    hmm.

I've been mainly watching the live feed (continuously). What did I have against Seany? He seems to be into fun and games (probably helps keep the twins happy) but he's also quite good at managing people it seems.

Anyway, the live feed best stay interesting for another 45 mins. I'm going to watch The Secret Life Of Us on trouble+1


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm liking how Carole is handling tonight. I've changed my out vote to Tracey.  (not that I actually vote).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think he looks like a young Cliff Richard? Maybe I am just getting senile and imagining things, but I keep thinking he looks and talks like him!
> 
> Weird, innit!




No, it's not.




Post #483 -

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=6064667&postcount=483


   











(ARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!! Kill the slimey cunt!  )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Something weird - in the "who voted for who" C4 spoiler Seany actually voted for Gerry, not Shabnam.
> 
> I quote from the spoiler: "Seány then went on to nominate Gerry because, "He interrupts me when I speak... sometimes, when I'm speaking to others, I never get to finish a sentence… [During the boardroom task] everyone noticed that he kept interrupting."
> 
> Suddenly, he's on the highlight show nominating Shabnam. He complained on the live feed about having to change his mind three times because BB wouldn't accept his reasons. You have to wonder why Endemol have seemingly changed their mind at the last minute and chosen the nomination they have. This has serious implications in my view.




NO_ WAY!!!!! _


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess technically that would have given Gerry one nomination and Shabs would still be up. (unless, of course, I'm too drunk for working this out...)_
It's not right though.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2007)

Just trying to sort out 100% if the press release was straight from the C4 site or was tampered with afterwards, but I can't see the point if it was - didn't affect the noms or betting.

It looks to me like proof that something we long suspected (Endemol get credible footage of 3 or nominations from each HM by refusing to accept reasons for nomming, then broadcast the one that suits them best) is actually true. 

Interesting times. I presume they're going to focus on a possible first 'gay BB romance' between Seany and Gerry and didn't want it to be compromised in the viewers minds by Seany nomming him. Can't see any other reason tbh, it didn't directly affect the result.

In other news, I'm SO glad Charley isn't up it's untrue.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

It makes complete sense doesn't it. I'm trying to think where I read that they hadn't accepted seanys first nomination(s).

It may well have been the live feed.  


I'm glad Charley isn't up either.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 13, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Dermot covered this on BBLB. But yeah. I agree.
> 
> I'm hating on Laura right now for no definable reason.



I never get home early enough to watch BBLB, but I am dead chuffed if I am not imagining it! I didn't dare say it in the house, in case everyone just giggled a lot at me.  As friends and family are wont do do.  Well, in my life, anyway!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I never get home early enough to watch BBLB, but I am dead chuffed if I am not imagining it! I didn't dare say it in the house, in case everyone just giggled a lot at me.  As friends and family are wont do do.  Well, in my life, anyway!


They even had a crap animated thing where they took zigs hair and put it on cliffs head... (as far as I recall).


----------



## Sunray (Jun 13, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> It makes complete sense doesn't it. I'm trying to think where I read that they hadn't accepted seanys first nomination(s).
> 
> It may well have been the live feed.
> 
> ...



Why?

All she is there for is to wind me up.  Never have I heard someone talk so much and say so very little.  

That's when there are subtitles, because she talks so fast that I can't actually understand whats she saying.  I said to my flatmates I need subtitles when she speaks and clearly I'm not the only one.

Ziggy has been holding up the torch of masculinity reasonably given the circumstances. The women on the other hand....  

Are you all like that when in big groups and no men?


----------



## mozzy (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> All she is there for is to wind me up.  Never have I heard someone talk so much and say so very little.
> 
> ...


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> All she is there for is to wind me up.  Never have I heard someone talk so much and say so very little.
> 
> ...



I'm not necessarily saying keep in people I like. I like watching her though.

I think the twins and Laura need subtitles more. I grew in south london though (and at some point went to a girls school in south east london).


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 13, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Are you all like that when in big groups and no men?



Shit no. I was wondering if most girls under 21 were like that these days? Bloody hope not, ack.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 13, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> As friends and family are wont do do.  Well, in my life, anyway!


does that make any sense?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 13, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> does that make any sense?



Yes.



This series is sending me to sleep, hope it picks up soon.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 13, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> In other news, I'm SO glad Charley isn't up it's untrue.



If i hear her say 'i'm not being funny...but' one more time  

Your not funny anyway love, your just a bitch...

She reminds me of Chelsea off Eastenders. But even Chelsea isn't that annoying...


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

Ziggy might be becoming my least liked HM. Yeah Laura irritates me and Chanelle is slappable but Ziggy spends his time moaning about girls bitching but he's not averse to bitching about Charley and then being nice to her face. He's blaming last nights argument on her (which is true) but also the night before and then he's sat in the garden chatting to her today.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

Gerry, "I've had an idea to solve the food problem in the house. We will become cannibals then we shall eat each other..."  The live feed cut and it didn't look like ziggy or chanelle (chaggy?) even bothered to raise a smile.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 13, 2007)

some one shoul dhave told both ncky and charley to STFU last night whining whinging boring muppets both of them... 

teeps said you can tell both shabnam and Charley have never had jobs it true look at the way they have no idea how to actually interact or get on with people... 

how vacciously horrid are this lot... i mean seriously, in previous verisons we've had shallow vaccious but enetertaining, in this series it seems they have merely put a casting net out there and said who thinks they deserve to be famous and needs a step up on the career ladder??


----------



## ThunderCat (Jun 13, 2007)

Tracey all the way.

The only girl who isnt obssessed with slapping makeup on like camoflage paint, and loves to party.  The others are so bitchy, boring, and dont have much personality, as well as being all in the same age range.

I thought Tracey's private birthday rave in the diary room was classic!!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm finding Carole and Tracey (sorry) really boring.
Tracey doesn't ever actually 'ave it', does she? (Apart from in the diary room!) She just says it constantly.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 13, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I'm finding Carole and Tracey (sorry) really boring.
> Tracey doesn't ever actually 'ave it', does she? (Apart from in the diary room!) She just says it constantly.


I was thinking that too, all she does is sit around smoking roll-ups all day  - v.disappointing, my least favourite housemate atm.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2007)

Huge show for Tracey tonight, very good final scene for her. It looks like the aim is to take no chances with her re: the eviction. No idea why, she's looking more and more like a one-trick pony to me at the moment.
Carole COULD have been stitched up if they'd so wished, but that doesn't seem to be the intention at the moment, they must be aware of some hidden entertainment value this militant feminist brings to doing the laundry and constantly cleaning up after people that the casual viewer has, as yet, missed.
Shabby is just, well, Shabby. Running like a t-rex, deliberately keeping people up all night, going on about the glittering career that awaits her on the outside and generally being insanely deluded. Personally I find her hugely entertaining viewing, but bar a walk-out or ejection she'll be out on friday night. These are the kind of odds you'd expect for a Grace or Sezer (or Charley) hate figure two days in advance, astonishing. 

Eviction *oddsflash!*

Shabby Rank: 1.05
Millie Tant: 26.0
Steptoe: 75.0


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

Shabs is my favourite HM.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 13, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Shabs is my favourite HM.


you need help ... or a seriously new group of friends no one in their right mind would like her... seriously... calious shamelessly self absorbed rude ignoreant two faced utterly unashamidly stupid unknowing of her own mind and arrogant... hang on that's me isn't it... she's not to nice either


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 13, 2007)

Shabnam is just the original sidekick.  Kisses Charleys arse yet Charly will cut her off and just say something she ends up nodding with regardless.

Too eager to please, barely any of her own character.  It will be a shame for her but she has to go.

Chanelle was in a thong in the pool last night I did see - expect to see that on the highlights tonight inbetween the rows.  Put talk about Charlys dress sense in perspective.


----------



## Geri (Jun 13, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I'm finding Carole and Tracey (sorry) really boring.
> Tracey doesn't ever actually 'ave it', does she? (Apart from in the diary room!) She just says it constantly.



Well, how can she when they are not allowed drugs in the house?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you need help ... or a seriously new group of friends no one in their right mind would like her... seriously... calious shamelessly self absorbed rude ignoreant two faced utterly unashamidly stupid unknowing of her own mind and arrogant... hang on that's me isn't it... she's not to nice either


It's got nothing to do with friendship.   I'm not picking people I'd be mates with. I find Shabs arrogance hilarious.


----------



## Geri (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG that task is so funny!


----------



## Steve316 (Jun 13, 2007)

I am beginning to hate almost everyone in the house right now  

Laura - a new entry into my hate league, her voice / accent is really beginning to grate
Charley - constantly talks over everyone and goes on about things constantly which makes certain situations worse
Seany - hated him from before he even set foot in the house, another extremely irritating accent
Carol - pretty argumentative a lot of the time

Ok, so maybe not everyone but a few of them!!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 13, 2007)

aww fuck missed it tonight, thought it started at 10. 
anything intresting happen?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

They showed some of last nights big arguement between Nicky and Charley. Also when Nicky went off on one at Chanelle for eating toast (otherwise known as breakfast). Tracey had a tear in the diary room.
There was a fish task. They had to lie about dressed in fish in fish in a sardine tin (like sardines). Whoever got in second (amanda?) was proper freaked out. They failed, have shit shopping budget. meant to be for fours hours or something, they only managed under 2.

what else? The nicky v charley was cut well short, I'm sure it went on for hours on the live feed last night. I turned over for Secret Life Of Us and they were still going when I turned back.
It was a misunderstanding that turned into a big arguement. Nicky was over sensitive but Charley went off on one (as usual) until Nicky yelled back (took a lot longer in real time than highlights).
Tehy did show shabs and Nicky and Charley smoking later on and Shabs saying she likes Nicky for, "this" and Charley for, "this". So she's not auto taken Charleys side. That was really small though so I wonder why it was even on the highlights.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> aww fuck missed it tonight, thought it started at 10.
> anything intresting happen?



No.*




*alternative answer.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 13, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I turned over for Secret Life Of Us .



on what side?! i used to love that...! i didn't know it was back on.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 13, 2007)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> aww fuck missed it tonight, thought it started at 10.
> anything intresting happen?




Nicky called Chanelle a cunt


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 13, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> on what side?! i used to love that...! i didn't know it was back on.


The second series recently started on trouble. it's it midnight on monday to thursday or something.

I didn't catch it the first time round so at least three people told me to get into it.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 13, 2007)

ah..i don't have trouble. only on freeview. 

it is great. but goes shit very quickly at one point - i can't remember when. i don't want to say anything more for fear of spoilers. but it was fantastic for a while. i reckon you're safe with season two.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 14, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> what else? The nicky v charley was cut well short, I'm sure it went on for hours on the live feed last night. I turned over for Secret Life Of Us and they were still going when I turned back.
> It was a misunderstanding that turned into a big arguement. Nicky was over sensitive but Charley went off on one (as usual) until Nicky yelled back (took a lot longer in real time than highlights).
> Tehy did show shabs and Nicky and Charley smoking later on and Shabs saying she likes Nicky for, "this" and Charley for, "this". So she's not auto taken Charleys side. That was really small though so I wonder why it was even on the highlights.


they should give them weapons. 
turn it into a death match.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 14, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Well, how can she when they are not allowed drugs in the house?



What are you on about.
Surely all these crap raver phrases mean the same. 'aving it, larging it, partying, blah, blah. Essentially getting off your arse and actually doing something.

She's such a boring old disappointment.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 15, 2007)

Tracey is a really sad cliche of a person (as are the rest of 'em really)

I wish that whoever pointed out earlier in the thread that charley says 'I'm not being funny but....' had never pointed it out. 
I'm hearing it several times in every show now and it's really grating.


----------



## story (Jun 15, 2007)

Not being funny, right, but how could you have missed it before?


----------



## Sunray (Jun 15, 2007)

'I'm not being funny but...', yes, we all realise that. Not a single face saving  time has a piece of (often subtitled) drivel exiting your mouth ever been 'funny'.

People say that Charlie makes the place interesting, but actually all it does it put everyone at each others throats which was entertaining for a short while but now its just a live ground hog day.  I'mnotbeingfunnyoranyfin, its the most boring BB so far.


----------



## Random One (Jun 15, 2007)

totally agree Sunray...it is definitely the most boring BB so far

and Nikki and Charlie are the most annoying housemates! both of them start an arguement and then when the other person responds it always "you know what i am not even interested" so don't fucking bring up whatever it is in the first place you fucking twats.....and Nikki's food obsession is fucking starting to grate big time!


----------



## wishface (Jun 15, 2007)

Have those twins developed eerie psychic powers yet?

If not increase the doses and continue the program.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi, i'm a newbie here.

My opinion on this show is that it has become farcical to the extreme. I thought it was about every day people entering a house etc...

Now it looks more like "who can we promote on the outside to make cash". Or "who will boost the ratings".

Its backfired in my opinion, big style. I can't think of any more annoying people, ever (well maybe a few)! So far up their own arse's its untrue. 
Charley has this to a tee of course and is a total little brat with a massive chip on her shoulder. 
I like the twins the most (hello ladies, ahem) because they annoy me least but they still actually quite annoy me! (get it?) hehe

The most worrying thing about it all is that in this mad world these nobodies will get media time! Its scary isn't it?

Bring back Craig, nasty Nick etc... 

Bet i still watch it though.....


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 15, 2007)

welcome leeloks 

i think perhaps the most stupid thing about the show these days is that everyone in it understands the process inside out and they spend their whole time working out what's coming next

i'm still watching tho.

those twins are nowhere near as attactive without their makeup either.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi pavlik, yep its a good point. Too many tactics involved, i spose in the early days people were more naive which meant better viewing. That Shabnam looks dodgy also without make up.

It looks more and more every year like a parade of young lookers with a few oldies lobbed in (and out pretty soon) with one 'crazy' that isn't really.

You know what i find more offensive? Its the fact that the makers think we may actually take to these weirdos? 

Like i said that Charley is absolutely awful, that kind of personality i despise. Full of herself, things like "i've got loads of money, money is shit to me" show her for what she is. All she wants to do in life is to suck footballers and be another type of escort girl. You could meet girls in town the same as her, they are everywhere.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 15, 2007)

well Billi is an idiot. Booed before he got out the car and i'm not surprised after that vid


----------



## N_igma (Jun 15, 2007)

God those two were a major dissapointment. We need another Brian type in there.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh my god.. I hate Big Brother, but my girlfriend watches it and I think I've fallen in love with Brian.. BRIAN, I LOVE YOU


----------



## Allan (Jun 15, 2007)

Keep Charley in! 
Keep Charley in! 
Keep Charley in! 
Keep Charley in! 
Keep Charley in! 
Keep Charley in! 
Keep Charley in! 
Keep Charley in!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 15, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Oh my god.. I hate Big Brother, but my girlfriend watches it and I think I've fallen in love with Brian.. BRIAN, I LOVE YOU



I like him even more now.. gotta go straight in at favourite.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Oh my god.. I hate Big Brother, but my girlfriend watches it and I think I've fallen in love with Brian.. BRIAN, I LOVE YOU


 Bless him. Brain will do Basildon proud.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 15, 2007)

Mogden posting:

Anyone else notice Brian say "Charley" when he opened the door and saw her stood there and wonder why? We've got Sky + so Flashman rewound it and he definitely said that.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 15, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> God those two were a major dissapointment. We need another Brian type in there.



How freaky is that? I said we need a Brian and we get a Brian. Though he's nothing like the originial one.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Mogden posting:
> 
> Anyone else notice Brian say "Charley" when he opened the door and saw her stood there and wonder why? We've got Sky + so Flashman rewound it and he definitely said that.


 It seems that nicky, charley and ziggy know him from the auditions....


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 16, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Mogden posting:
> 
> Anyone else notice Brian say "Charley" when he opened the door and saw her stood there and wonder why? We've got Sky + so Flashman rewound it and he definitely said that.



People meet at auditions.  Nicky and Ziggy knew Brian already too.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2007)

Billi might be a tit. But his eyes are beauuuutiful.
So I forgive him.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 16, 2007)

Maybe the input of some men may cool the constant pathetic arguing of the girls? Especially that of the awful Charley.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 17, 2007)

*stands back as a tumbleweed rolls through the thread*

why was there no show on last night?


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> *stands back as a tumbleweed rolls through the thread*
> 
> why was there no show on last night?



Because nothing happened.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 17, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> why was there no show on last night?


cos it was Saturday , they ain't showing BB on Saturday night this year.


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 18, 2007)

aha


----------



## Flashman (Jun 18, 2007)

"not as good as it used to be..."


----------



## john x (Jun 18, 2007)

So who was evicted on Friday night?

john x


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 18, 2007)

john x said:
			
		

> So who was evicted on Friday night?
> 
> john x



Shabs.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 18, 2007)

Apparently 2 days after Charley vowed not to argue with anyone, she erupts tonight predictably. 
Big brother is funny really, cause despite the fact i loathe Charley and anyone with her "up her own arse" attitude, i still watch it. 
I wouldn't go near any other program if it was the same. Whats that all about? Am i somehow getting a kick out of it? Or is it that i want to witness the fall of the 'attitude'?
Dunno, and this is weird, i'd probably miss her in there if she went, even though i think she's an idiot. Weird.


----------



## Allan (Jun 18, 2007)

Charley's the best thing about BB. It would be more boring without her.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 18, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> Charley's the best thing about BB. It would be more boring without her.



Charlie makes everything more interesting


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 18, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Charlie makes everything more interesting


 

I miss Shabs. Not that I've really watched (apart from 'on the couch') over le weekend.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 18, 2007)

'we want slutty hot girls'  

don't we all


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2007)

Okay, time for a second eviction update:
They all nominated today (even the new guys) and as far as we know no-one is immune. They're also involved in an overnight swimming challenge with a prize for the winner and punishment for the loser that finishes (very conveniently) just before noms are announced. BB haven't actually announced anything about the 'eviction' yet, so as usual expect Endemol faves to be saved and votes to be manipulated. With phone vote money going to charity this year there's really no reason any more for the short-termist "blockbuster" evictions that characterised last year's BB - Grace and Sezer for example. Whatever you thought about them, the show got very dull very quickly when they left. Endemol can afford to take a longer-term view here imo.

Second eviction *oddsflash!*

Charley: 1.56
Nicky: 8
Jonathon 9.2
Laura: 10.5
Carole: 16
Seany: 28
Ziggy: 34
50 and above the rest.

I'd suggest that Charley is an excellent low-risk lay at that price (with the proviso that if she's up she's 100% out of course). The girl is pure entertainment, is utterly deluded and possibly - along with the twins, the Chanelle/Ziggy thing, Seany and Brian - the best ratings winner they have.
I have no idea who'll be evicted this week - possibly Jonathon, hopefully Laura - but I don't think it'll be Charley.

Stay lucky, and bring on the 'hot, slutty girls' please Endemol.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2007)

I am one of those pretentious people who thinks they are too good for Big Brother so don't watch it.... 

One thing that I have noticed is that it seems to be getting a lot less press and far less interest from people this time around? Am I just ignoring it too well or is it finally dying a death?


----------



## Spion (Jun 19, 2007)

Charley is a truly vile piece of work, but she makes BB worth watching. it's like, 'who will she lay into next'?

And you can see already that when she's booted out they're going to show a 2 minute sequence of all the times she fiddled with her tits. And they'd have hours of it to choose from


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2007)

Someone on a forum I frequent knows a few prem footballers and claims Charley is known fairly universally among them as "999": her number is to be dialled only in the direst of emergencies.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 19, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Someone on a forum I frequent knows a few prem footballers and claims Charley is known fairly universally among them as "999": her number is to be dialled only in the direst of emergencies.



I'd actually believe that. 

Any girl/guy who's goal in life is to live off other people's fame and in particular their wealth is a glorified prostitute in my opinion.
The thing is there seems to be loads of wannabe 'it' girls around these days, what went wrong with earning a living and paying your own way with your own hard earned cash?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2007)

Blimey.
There's insider money (and much pandemonium) on the board at Betfair, but it's very hard to interpret at the moment. It looks as if Nicky and Carole are up and that Charley has escaped for another week. *oddsflash!*

Nicky: 1.56
Charley: 3.3
Carole: 5.1

Now there may well be other people up for eviction that aren't likely to go - they won't show up in the betting. Also I think there's real confusion as to some kind of eviction twist - like a house next door thing - hence Charley's odds still being quite lowish. It could well be that she's "up" and sent next door. You'd expect her odds to drift right out to 10/20ish if she really wasn't up at all. Still, things are looking good for Charley layers at the moment.

We'll know for sure in the next few hours. 'Citin'


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 19, 2007)

I think if Charley is up, she'll go somewhere defo. She won't survive a public vote.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like there was a bit of 'spoof' money on Nicky earlier, but it looks as if Charley HAS escaped. "reverse ferret" over on digispy has *ahem* predicted that Carole, Seany and Jonathon are up (and that Nicky and Charley were very close indeed, which may account for the earlier confusion). New - and probably definitive - *oddsflash!*

Jonathon: 1.56
Seany: 4.2
Carole: 8.0
Bar 25.0

Jonathon, eh?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2007)

Goodness.

I can't believe Charley escaped again! I think she should have been up, but saying that she is classic gold  Whenever she's on screen I'm sat with my mouth open unable to believe what comes out of hers. That clip of her arguing with Laura - flaming unbelievable! I'm slowly going from hating her to being mesmerised by her bollocks (so to speak) - so, all in all, I suppose I'm quite glad she's not up. I certainly don't want her to win though.

Not yet anyway


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2007)

Who nommed who:

Sam.........Carole Liam
Amanda......Carole Tracey
Gerry.......Charley Liam
Seany.......Brian Tracey
Brian.......Carole Seany
Liam........Jonathon Charley
Chanelle....Charley Seany
Ziggy.......Charley Nicky
Billi........Carole Jonathon
Tracey......Seany Jonathon
Laura.......Carole Jonathon
Carole......Laura Nicky
Jonathon....Nicky Tracey
Nicky.......Jonathon Seany
Charley.....Nicky Seany


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 20, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Charley is known fairly universally among them as "999": her number is to be dialled only in the direst of emergencies.


Doesn't surprise me at all. 
If I was a (semi) famous footballer type bloke with loads of money, she'd be at the bottom of my list too.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> 'we want slutty hot girls'
> 
> don't we all



yeah, lovely comment from brian there 

but he didn't want real fucking slutty girls


----------



## Geri (Jun 20, 2007)

So, Carole is the sacrificial lamb then...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> So, Carole is the sacrificial lamb then...



However, the viewing public are pretty darn savvy to the selective editing that goes on these days and make up their minds based on a variety of things.

So far, all things being equal, I would say Jonathan is still top to go (and jolly good too).


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2007)

the mirror has seany favourite to go.

dunno who I'd want to go - I don't like jonathan, but could be interesting to have him in a week longer.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 20, 2007)

Despite the fact they are annoying as hell, i think it'd be good to have Jonathan, Charley AND Carole still in. 
Tracey is probably too laid back to get to far even though i think she's ok, we need ruckass!!!!

I totally agree with 'vintage paw' that even though Charley talks total rubbish it does strangely keep you viewing, and i believe she IS needed to stay.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 20, 2007)

Jonathan will go I reckon. I'm bein' honest.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2007)

tell it like it is flashman


----------



## Flashman (Jun 20, 2007)

Innit


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 20, 2007)

I haven't been watching the livefeed (bloke back from holiday) and I feel a bit confused.  Noms aside, I don't know who gets on with who anymore. The house feels really crowded.

I want an eviction tonight but it's being advertised as friday. Poo.
Carole is actually annoying me. She had such promise with the whole Greenham thing but phht.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I haven't been watching the livefeed (bloke back from holiday) and I feel a bit confused.  Noms aside, I don't know who gets on with who anymore. The house feels really crowded.
> 
> I want an eviction tonight but it's being advertised as friday. Poo.
> Carole is actually annoying me. She had such promise with the whole Greenham thing but phht.



She didn't even speak up when Jonathan was going on about posties and stuff.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 20, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> She didn't even speak up when Jonathan was going on about posties and stuff.


She seems to be getting on with Jonathan.  

What did he say?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope Carole goes. She's incredibly childish for such an old woman. Always throwing tantrums and walking off, and telling people they can't tell her what to do. Ridiculous way to act.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 20, 2007)

How come no one nominated Ziggy. Argh. I guess I don't want him out, I just want him to flip.


You know when he's all something like, "I worked for the three best clubs, head of security, in charge of who comes in. You've got to get the right people. Yadda Yadda" That's not safety security is it? That's the ego on the door keeping the ugly people out surely?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 20, 2007)

for one horrible minute back there I thought Ziggy was going to get the £100k. Glad Liam got it, he seems a sweetie


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Can someone give me a quick update on what's happened please?  I've missed it and don't know what this 100k is all about


----------



## D'wards (Jun 20, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Can someone give me a quick update on what's happened please?  I've missed it and don't know what this 100k is all about



They gave the 3 nominated housemates the choice who to give £100k to - they chose Liam.

Davina implied that they would think it was the final prize (though it was not), but no one seemed to think this anyway.

Brian was sweet when he was congratulating Liam, my new favoutite housemate


----------



## Allan (Jun 20, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Brian was sweet when he was congratulating Liam, my new favoutite housemate



And Charley was all over him.


----------



## Celt (Jun 21, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I hope Carole goes. She's incredibly childish for such an old woman. Always throwing tantrums and walking off, and telling people they can't tell her what to do. Ridiculous way to act.



First time I have watched for a while and Carole was acting very odd, I think she is out of her depth with all the others, she is coming over as a bit pathetic.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep, glad Liam got the cash and not some of the others. 
I heard that as soon as he got the cash Charley dropped down on her knees but when reminded that he doesn't play premiership football she left quickly. Meeeeoooowww. He he


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2007)

Just seen tonight's action - what a strange, over-hyped live show 'twist'.
To be honest (and I know this is an unfashionable stance) BB8 is shaping up quite nicely so far with an interesting mix of people, a few 'hate' figures, no firm faves as yet and a production team that seem *finally* able to organise a piss-up in a brewery. Why they needed this oddity is a mystery - well, maybe not.

That 100k stunt surely came out of the promo budget for 'Brothers and Sisters' or whatever it was that was sandwiched between the two shows. It was lame. Full stop. The only thing the 'twist' altered in the house is Liam's ability to win the show - if he's got any sense he'll go into the diary room tomorrow morning and give it all to charity, plenty more to be made by thinking about the wider picture. I don't think he's got the sense to do it tho.

ANYWAY. Quick *oddsflash!*

Seany: 1.62
Jonathon: 3.35
Carole: 8.4

The odds are based mostly on poll results at the mo', and it takes a brave man to go against them.
Seany really needs to stay (I think that's reflected in the highlight show edit) but there's only so much the show can do to keep him in; his first night antics didn't do him any favours. He's really grown on me since, and he's a male disruptive force in the house to rival Charley (I suspect he's an Endemol plant actually). The bear/condom incident tonight was perfectly-judged HM-wise. Only Gerry could have reacted in the way he did. Odds too short imo, but you'd have to be bold to back against. This is a negative vote, remember.
Carole seems to be the 'chosen one' to go, but again, there's only so much they can do. Personally I think she's on the verge of a mental breakdown. Horrible woman - for a radical bisexual feminist and card-carrying member of Respect and the SWP she appears to a) relate only to alpha males in the house, b) doesn't actually get on with anyone of colour, and c) does very little apart from nag, cook and clean. Um, wadical man. For some reason she's polling naff-all tho. Oh well.
Jonathon is quite simply a cock of the highest order, utterly paranoid and obsessed by strategy and 'game-players'. His prime suspects in such devious shenanigans? The twins. Oh, and Nicky. The man's a fucking idiot. Fortune favours idiots, alas, which is why he's richer than you or I will ever be. 

Advice? If I was getting involved now I'd probably lay Seany at 1.62 with the hope of backing him on the night at better odds, or back Carole at 8 and over to lay when she comes in - I do think the show would like to keep Seany in, and that will be reflected in the friday night edit as usual, but he's possibly past saving. They need to focus on one HM to concentrate negative votes, and I suspect that'll be Carole rather than Jon (who's only had the one week, let's be fair).


----------



## Geri (Jun 21, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Horrible woman - for a radical bisexual feminist and card-carrying member of Respect and the SWP she appears to a) relate only to alpha males in the house, b) doesn't actually get on with anyone of colour, and c) does very little apart from nag, cook and clean. Um, wadical man.



She doesn't get on with 'anyone of colour'? What, based on an argument with Nicky, who had been winding her up for ages? I haven't noticed anything along those lines, in fact she was defending Charley yesterday and said she liked her. 

I think that's a pretty nasty thing to accuse someone of.

And will people stop calling her old for fucks sake - she is 53 not 83.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, I thought she was in her 60s for some reason.
Not that that's particularly old either I suppose.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought Carol was older than that - a candidate for countless "makeover" shows on her exit i suspect.

During the row with Nicky i thought what a big old baby she was.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 21, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> She doesn't get on with 'anyone of colour'? What, based on an argument with Nicky, who had been winding her up for ages? I haven't noticed anything along those lines, in fact she was defending Charley yesterday and said she liked her.
> 
> I think that's a pretty nasty thing to accuse someone of.



Totally agree.

I want to know what is proposed then? Should Carole like everyone 'of colour'? Even if they are nasty? FFS, PC gone mad. 
I reckon everyone shouldn't be able to disagree with anyone 'of colour' (whatever that means) to keep people happy. Give us a break.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2007)

oh my god - brian is so funny right now - laura and seany are telling him they have outside loo's in wales and ireland.  brian is disgusted and thinks they should ask tony blair to sort it out


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2007)

He's like some kind of mentally challenged Grange Hill character.
Bless him.

I hope Seany doesn't leave. He's funny.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 21, 2007)

Charley is fucking insane - tarting herself all up.

They all have her card marked is the best bit.

I suspect she could be the black Jodie Marsh, which i think she would take as a compliment.

Seany is a prick with his constant unfunny pranks, he should give it a rest


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 21, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Charley is fucking insane - tarting herself all up.
> 
> /snip/
> 
> Seany is a prick with his constant unfunny pranks, he should give it a rest



I thought his pushing Charley in the pool in her latest outfit was quite funny


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2007)

me three


----------



## D'wards (Jun 21, 2007)

ScallyWag II said:
			
		

> I thought his pushing Charley in the pool in her latest outfit was quite funny



It was deserved, but cruel at the same time.

I can't stand Charley, but thought it was tantamount to bullying really.

TBH, i'm not a big fan of practical jokes, unless they are truly well thought out and elaborate.

Perhaps they will all get together and get revenge on him by holding his head under the water in the pool till he stops kicking - that would be a hysterical prank.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2007)

we did think about the bullying option, but still found it hilarious 

and I'm not really a fan of practical jokes either.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 21, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> He's like some kind of mentally challenged Grange Hill character.



God, this is exactly what I said when he went in there, that he was like some sort of simple Grange Hill kid from the late 80s/early 90s  

That was utterly hilarious!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope to God Seany stays.  You get the feeling the ones screaming for him to lave will be the ones saying the show is boring because all the characters have gone in a few weeks.

If BB were out to get Carole I'm surprised they didn't show her pulling Charleys top off in the highlights.  I do hope she goes.  Her 'role' could be done by Jonathan who seems mre entertaining.

It seems like Lam is the favourite bloke with the girls overall which is good considering those giving it licks like Billi get their ego bruised.  I hope Brian gets with Amanda too.

And Nicky looked gorgrous with curly hair in Amandas skirt. I really hope she pulls it around.  I wouldn't say liam is completely against the idea of getting with her either although I think the 6 hears age gap might tell in the end.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 22, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> And Nicky looked gorgrous with curly hair in Amandas skirt. I really hope she pulls it around.  I wouldn't say liam is completely against the idea of getting with her either although I think the 6 hears age gap might tell in the end.



I think Nikki is a fine looking lass, just a shame she is "screwface" a lot of the time.

Even tho i hate Charley as a person, i do not subscribe to the mob shout of "Get Charley Out", as i find her antics amusing.

Who the fuck are these people who go up there to scream hate, by the way?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> She doesn't get on with 'anyone of colour'? What, based on an argument with Nicky, who had been winding her up for ages? I haven't noticed anything along those lines, in fact she was defending Charley yesterday and said she liked her.



She can't stand her, and actually ripped her top off last night exposing her breasts to the cameras. I'm not saying Charley's a shy girl, but imo she should have the choice of what level of 'exposure' she wants on national tv. Carole has stated she's a massive fan of the show and imo is well aware of what happens to females who 'get them out' on BB (quick eviction and a lower than expected contract with Zoo or Nuts). The only piece that reached the highlight show was Carole saying 'oh well, you'll get a contract out of it' after Seany pushed her in the pool. Nice...

I call things as I see them, and frankly I think there's a major gap between who Carole claims she is, and who she actually is. The race thing is a very minor part of this (if indeed it exists at all, although I suspect it does) - it's more about Carole's fluttering around the alpha males and dislike of the females in the house. BB is very good at stripping down the masks and barriers people place between themselves and the world - and tbh if they're egotistical enough to go onto the show in the first place then I have no problem in judging them, sometimes on the flimsiest pieces of evidence. It's all about opinions after all - you have yours and I have mine. The BB voters are very good at sniffing out hypocrites, and I suspect that if Carole doesn't get hers this week, she will the next. 

Anyhoo. *oddsflash!*

Seany: 1.5
Jonathon: 4.4
Carole: 8.8

The odds and polls all seem pretty sure that Seany will go tomorrow night, despite his new hero status after chucking Charley in the pool. Judging by the edit Endemol want him to stay (he's entertainment sure enough), and it looks like Carole's the target, she had a bad show. Puzzlingly they didn't show her ripping off Charley's top, although I suspect they've had enough controversy this week already. 
Jonathon is VILE and should really go. He barely featured in the highlights however, and as we all know in a negative vote, lack of exposure=safety. To be fair he's only been in for a week, so the reasoning may be that the VILENESS of his personality needs a proper chance to express itself.

Imo it's between Seany and Carole tomorrow. Seany probably will go, but the value is in a back of Carole or a lay of Jonathon.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2007)

Last night was hilarious!

Watch it again here:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=xyPSfaeeNkU


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 22, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Who the fuck are these people who go up there to scream hate, by the way?


descendants of the people who used to go to public executions?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm a _little_ uncomfortable with the pool incident too.

As much as Charley is a bit of a twonker, that was a little OTT for me.


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh come on - if you go on BB you've got to expect being thrown in the pool at some point, surely?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah but there'd been the whole build up where Charley was heading into It Girl mode and getting ready to fight Nicky for Liam. You could see her puffing up her deluded ego at the same time she was arranging her tits.
Next minute she's climbing out of the pool and Liam's trying not to laugh.
I feel a bit sorry for her now - she's more than a little bit delicate. Could be a non-celeb Vanessa Feltz moment coming up...


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2007)

I think Carole is the closest to cracking up.


----------



## milesy (Jun 22, 2007)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I'm a _little_ uncomfortable with the pool incident too.
> 
> As much as Charley is a bit of a twonker, that was a little OTT for me.




i thought it was very funny


----------



## N_igma (Jun 22, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The race thing is a very minor part of this (if indeed it exists at all, although I suspect it does).



Based on what exactly? Are you trying to suggest that every white person _must _ get on with every non-white person? That's a very strange outlook if you ask me.

Seany has to stay, fair enough his antics can get a bit out of hand but at least he's a bit of craic and livens the place up a bit. Jonathan is dull as fuck and Carole is losing it big time, so either one of them would suffice me.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 22, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> i thought it was very funny



Well yeah it was funny, but I also felt a bit weird about it after.

I'm not 'avin a Benny or nuffinck.

Maybe I just think Seany is a cunt


----------



## Flashman (Jun 22, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Oh come on - if you go on BB you've got to expect being thrown in the pool at some point, surely?



I suppose so aye.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Based on what exactly? Are you trying to suggest that every white person _must _ get on with every non-white person? That's a very strange outlook if you ask me.
> 
> Seany has to stay, fair enough his antics can get a bit out of hand but at least he's a bit of craic and livens the place up a bit. Jonathan is dull as fuck and Carole is losing it big time, so either one of them would suffice me.



Nope, not at all. It's a very minor potential pointer towards understanding Carole imo, one possibility out of many when you consider motives for her behaviour towards Shabba, Nicky and Charley. Perhaps she just found them all intensely annoying - more than possible under the circumstances. I'm more interested in the way she gets on with the alpha figures in the house and marginalizes the rest tbh. I still say she's a fucking awful HM, although she's probably safe for the week:

Seany: 1.2
Jon: 8.2
Carole: 15.0


----------



## Geri (Jun 22, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Perhaps she just found them all intensely annoying - more than possible under the circumstances.



I'd say it was a certainty.

I think I would find everyone annoying if I was in that house. It's bad enough at work but at least I can leave at 5 o'clock!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 22, 2007)

fucking hell, anyone would find shabs, nicky and charley annoying, they could be a very fetching shade of turquoise and they'd still get on everyones tits


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 22, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Oh come on - if you go on BB you've got to expect being thrown in the pool at some point, surely?


My only thought was, it's such a little pool that she might have cracked her head open on the way in. 
I was surprised he didnt get told off on health and safety grounds really.

(sorry for being so sensible)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2007)

Tara Seany, you left before your time was up - moral: don't play stupid pranks every night.

So: two white middle-class HMs have walked/been ejected, and two 'minority' (and very lively) HMs have been evicted. Do Endemol want another (Charley/Brian/Gerry) to be evicted next, leaving us with a house full of drones and careful game-players? I don't think so...
The Ziggy/Billi/Chanelle storyline hasn't played out yet, and the Liam/Nicky thing has potential. That's the relationship equation out of the way. You can't mess with the twins yet, and Brian looks to be one of the few remaining firecrackers on the BB team - he's solid gold imo. Charley I'm actually starting to genuinely like - this can't be good or sensible.
That leaves us with Laura, Carole, Traci, Jon. One of these should be next imo, but the easier option is...

Will Charley be nominated? Probably. I'd speculate that there'll be an "attic" opened up or something like the bedsit in BB5 to get her off the hook. I honestly don't think her time has come yet, and I'm going for the profit-train hat-trick by laying her for a third time on Betfair at 2.22 or less. Warning: laying Charley is never an easy ride to riches, be warned she's always a second away from disaster one way or another. But hey! She gives great telly.

I *heart* Charley.


----------



## Geri (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like Charely to stay as well - she is great entertainment.

Get rid of Laura, she doesn't do anything interesting, just shouts all the time and thinks she knows what BB is going when she really doesn't have a clue.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 23, 2007)

I loved Seany. 

I can't be arsed to watch anymore.

The only bits I liked were Gerry and Seany flirting, and Billi lying on Seany's lap and letting him play with his hair.
Who will provide me my Big Brother homoerotic moments now? Hmm? No one!
Boo.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 23, 2007)

Aye Seany was a legend, can't believe he got nearly half the vote....what the fuck is wrong with the nation, do they want to see an even blander BB?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 24, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Tara Seany, you left before your time was up - moral: don't play stupid pranks every night.
> 
> So: two white middle-class HMs have walked/been ejected, and two 'minority' (and very lively) HMs have been evicted. Do Endemol want another (Charley/Brian/Gerry) to be evicted next, leaving us with a house full of drones and careful game-players? I don't think so...
> The Ziggy/Billi/Chanelle storyline hasn't played out yet, and the Liam/Nicky thing has potential. That's the relationship equation out of the way. You can't mess with the twins yet, and Brian looks to be one of the few remaining firecrackers on the BB team - he's solid gold imo. Charley I'm actually starting to genuinely like - this can't be good or sensible.
> ...



There may be a twist this week as certain HMs have blatently been discussing nominations...Billi and Jonathan were on the bit of live feed I watched yesterday.  Either they don't get to vote or automatically get put up for eviction?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh and I can't stand Charley but she does make it more interesting so I don't want her to go just yet


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 24, 2007)

ScallyWag II said:
			
		

> There may be a twist this week as certain HMs have blatently been discussing nominations...Billi and Jonathan were on the bit of live feed I watched yesterday.  Either they don't get to vote or automatically get put up for eviction?


Billi, Laura and Gerry were talking about nominations last night as well. They were saying how Seany had gone and Charley had escaped because they reckoned people had thought other people would nominate Charley and that seany would be safe. During this conversation they kept saying they weren't talking about nominations blah blah.
So basically they were agreeing that they should put Charley up next time.


I'm wanting to see what goes on with Brian and Charley as just before they were sent to the caravan Bri was telling Nikki (in the bathroom) that Charley is the only HM he doesn't get on with. Plus he likes Amanda, awww.


I'm not sad that Seany is out. I think Carole needs to go though (pretty much  for reasons I've already said). I didn't see her exposing Charley. What happened there?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2007)

I expect BB will manage to get rid of Gerry next.

Best to leave only the boring and unattractive ones in there...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 24, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm wanting to see what goes on with Brian and Charley as just before they were *sent to the caravan* Bri was telling Nikki (in the bathroom) that Charley is the only HM he doesn't get on with. Plus he likes Amanda, awww.



Caravan?!!? What caravan!?!?


----------



## N_igma (Jun 24, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm wanting to see what goes on with Brian and Charley as just before they were sent to the caravan Bri was telling Nikki (in the bathroom) that Charley is the only HM he doesn't get on with. Plus he likes Amanda, awww.



 

All they do is talk to each other, I thought she was the only one he did get on with.

Oh and has anyone noticed that Brian doesn't smoke properly? He doesn't inhale the smoke.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 24, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Who the fuck are these people who go up there to scream hate, by the way?



The think the official term for them is 'cunts'.


----------



## Geri (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anyone actually believe that Brian has never heard of Shakespeare?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually believe that Brian has never heard of Shakespeare?



That didn't ring true with me last night. I honestly can't believe someone who has lived in this country and at least attended school at some point of their life, or ever watched TV or seen films hasn't at least heard the name Shakespeare or the title "Romeo and Juliet" before.

He was really hamming it up. So, at the moment, my money's on him pulling a fast one because he knows everyone likes to laugh at the thick twat.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm with you two ^ .
He was pretending.....badly imo. Prat.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm undecided, but he's certainly entertaining. He's possibly just got a few screws loose. Or maybe he is that thick. I like him anyway. Even if he is playing up, the baffled "Romeo? Ain't he the geezer from So Solid Crew" comment made me chuckle.
Don't miss tonight's show btw - it's looks like it's going to be a classic. Without posting too many spoilers, Brian - ahem - disgraces himself quite badly in the "caravan of love".


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2007)

No doubt in my mind - Brian was definately trying on the "love me love me, i'm thick" scenario. And you know i did until he said that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I'm undecided, but he's certainly entertaining. He's possibly just got a few screws loose. Or maybe he is that thick. I like him anyway. Even if he is playing up, the baffled "Romeo? Ain't he the geezer from So Solid Crew" comment made me chuckle.
> Don't miss tonight's show btw - it's looks like it's going to be a classic. Without posting too many spoilers, Brian - ahem - disgraces himself quite badly in the "caravan of love".



What, even more than the "look, Charley, look, I've got a hard on" moment last night!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2007)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 25, 2007)

Brian pissed the bed!

Is he, hmmm, "backwards"? I'm thinking now it is not an act - he literally has the mind of a 4 year old (and he wants it back)


----------



## N_igma (Jun 25, 2007)

Aye he's as daft as a brush.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh well, just one of those days when the spoiler is a lot better than the finished show:

12.34pm
In the caravan, Brian confesses to Charley, "I've had an accident. I've pissed the bed".
She promises not to tell anyone."Oh shit…what do I do?" he asks. "Don't ask me," says Charley, "I don't piss the bed."

1.19pm
Charley comes out of the caravan and tells the others that Brian has dropped tea all over himself. Brian runs out of the caravan and into the house in just his wet underwear. On his way, he tells Tracey, "I've pissed the bed!"

EVICTION NEWS: they nominated last night, although there's the possibility/probability that some - especially Billi - may be banned for breaking the rules. I still think they'd like to keep Charley, but I must confess I'm not as confident as I was a few days ago. We shall see. *oddsflash!*

Charley: 1.7
Billi: 3.1
Bar 17.5

As we can see, there's only two names in it at the moment - this reflects the punters' belief that Billi, Charley or both WILL be up for eviction. I agree with this. Billi is so unpopular that he would go against anyone but Charley. Charley, of course, is still public enemy no. 1, despite a slight thawing to her on the internet forums.

Prediction: somehow, against all odds Charley will survive for another week and give the layers a third big payday in a row. Hopefully Billi will be evicted into the bargain. *crosses fingers*


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2007)

Why has Billi been demonised?
He seems like a perfectly normal, nice enough bloke who happens to look in the mirror a lot.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 26, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I honestly can't believe someone who has lived in this country and at least attended school at some point of their life, or ever watched TV or seen films hasn't at least heard the name Shakespeare or the title "Romeo and Juliet" before.


i'm not too sure about that. there are some incredibly stupid young people in this country who've been brought up on T4, playstations and big macs


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont understand why they're all so protective of the twins.
I'd more than happily give em both a good rogering


----------



## Flashman (Jun 26, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> i'm not too sure about that. there are some incredibly stupid young people in this country who've been brought up on T4, playstations and big macs



I was brought up on Network 7, Spectrum+ and Wimpy but still knew about Shakey.

Maybe his English Lit teacher was a cunt.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 26, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> i'm not too sure about that. there are some incredibly stupid young people in this country who've been brought up on T4, playstations and big macs



Don't think there's as much emphasis as back in the day to learn about history. 

More about money and pimpin bitches..... so i'm told


----------



## N_igma (Jun 26, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Why has Billi been demonised?
> He seems like a perfectly normal, nice enough bloke who happens to look in the mirror a lot.



He has no personality, and he's vain to boot. Jonathan has no personality either but at least he's not as annoying, one of them too to go please. 
Charley can't go, at least not yet anyway, I quite like watching her being a bitch.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> He has no personality, and he's vain to boot. Jonathan has no personality either but at least he's not as annoying, one of them too to go please.
> Charley can't go, at least not yet anyway, I quite like watching her being a bitch.



she had poor brian round her little finger....


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sure Billi does have a personality, they just haven't deigned to give it air time yet. There are about 28 people in there I suppose.

I think Gerry is the only person in there I actually like at the moment.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2007)

Billi is toast.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened to the old days, when regardless of personality, the reasonably attractive ones would be kept in...?

Hmm?

I miss those days.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Billi is toast.



So Charley isn't up, or odds say people have warmed to her enough to let her sail through against Billi?

I want Charley to stay. I don't know what's wrong with me, I've never had this feeling before, where I actually want someone I loathe to stay


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> So Charley isn't up, or odds say people have warmed to her enough to let her sail through against Billi?
> 
> I want Charley to stay. I don't know what's wrong with me, I've never had this feeling before, where I actually want someone I loathe to stay



Correct, Charley isn't up.

Billi, Tracey and Carole ARE up - BB ignored both Billi and Charley's noms for rule-breaks. If they'd been counted then both Charley and Nikki would have been up for eviction this week too.

I know people are going to go ballistic saying that BB are protecting Charley (yep they are, deal with it  ) but I don't think they could have done much else with Billi - he discusssed noms openly.

That's three huge weeks in a row now - Imnotbeinfunnyrightbut I think I'm falling madly in love with Charley.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2007)

Great.
Bye Billi. 

Get Gerry out the week after and then thank the lords I can stop watching the fecking show altogether.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2007)

Poor old Carole's going to get a complex at this rate. The nation clearly loves her though 

I can't see the point of Tracy though. I'd like her to stay just because she isn't a clone, but I get really pissed off when her reaction to anything is 'deal with it'.

Oh dear Billi-boy. I don't really have anything against him. I think I'd rather someone like Ziggy go than him. But still, out of those three, it's got to be Billi for the chop.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 26, 2007)

I quite want Billi to stay just because he annoys Ziggy.  

They should've kept Charley and Brian in the caravan for longer.    I do think Brian should get with Amanda though and Charley would probably have scuppered that (completely aside to whether amanda is interested).

Carole is still annoying me. Also! Quitting the sleep task. They're all rubbish! Hopefully Nicky wont go back to being the food police. I'm quite liking all the flirting with Liam.


I hope they stay up tonight. I've got a night by myself so I'll just be on t'internet and the live feed.


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 26, 2007)

Brian, although being quite dim, is the most entertaining as he does make me laugh.
It makes me laugh about the tasks, the fish one and the sleeping one in particular. They act like its the worst thing they could ever do! 
It makes me wonder about people today when others are dying in the world. Those tasks are piece of piss. Give them something tough and they'd crack up.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 26, 2007)

They should've just split the three hour sleep allowance into 20minute blocks. FOOLS.

I'm liking this evenings show. The whole who nominated who.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2007)

They practically all nominated Billi! Hee.

Sillies. If I was in there, even if I hated him, I'd keep him in just to look at during the looong boring weeks. 
Such pretty blue eyes... swoon.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 27, 2007)

I do think theyve all got a point about tracey.
how shallow is that, walking about with your finger in the air going 'woo! ave it' all the time?
pretty fucking sad for a 37 year old woman i reckon.
and....she thinks she's cool. fuckin hell.
she'd last about 3 minutes if she got in my car at a party


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I do think theyve all got a point about tracey.
> how shallow is that, walking about with your finger in the air going 'woo! ave it' all the time?
> pretty fucking sad for a 37 year old woman i reckon.
> and....she thinks she's cool. fuckin hell.
> she'd last about 3 minutes if she got in my car at a party




   (sorry)


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 27, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> (sorry)


thats ok.
i'm a bit disturbed about being compared to the hoff but i'll get 
over it in therapy no doubt


----------



## Geri (Jun 27, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> It makes me laugh about the tasks, the fish one and the sleeping one in particular. They act like its the worst thing they could ever do!
> It makes me wonder about people today when others are dying in the world. Those tasks are piece of piss. Give them something tough and they'd crack up.



Staying up for 60 hours isn't a piece of piss. I doubt many people could manage it without drugs, and sleep deprivation is very, very bad for you. I actually think it was quite irresponsible of BB to try and encourage it.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 27, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> They practically all nominated Billi! Hee.
> 
> Sillies. If I was in there, even if I hated him, I'd keep him in just to look at during the looong boring weeks.
> Such pretty blue eyes... swoon.



My gf reckons they're fake as he had brown eyes the other night.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Staying up for 60 hours isn't a piece of piss. I doubt many people could manage it without drugs, and sleep deprivation is very, very bad for you. I actually think it was quite irresponsible of BB to try and encourage it.



I stayed up for 44 hours a few weeks ago (uni deadlines and bad time management) and I felt not too bad, until about hour 36 when I got very very shaky and pale, but it went away after a while. Then the next day I had probably the worst headache I've ever had, no painkillers I had would touch it. I felt like shit.

So yes, it probably was a bit of a silly task to give them. I think they knew they wouldn't complete it, because they want them to suffer without food and cigs


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Poor old Carole's going to get a complex at this rate. The nation clearly loves her though
> 
> .



If she was up against anyone other than Charley, Billi, Laura or maybe Jonathan, she'd be out.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> My gf reckons they're fake as he had brown eyes the other night.



His and Brians blue eyes are fake.


----------



## al (Jun 27, 2007)

on a side note, did anyone read charlie brooker's piece in G2 yesterday about Glastonbury? Funny enough in the usual CB grumpy way, but also containing the curious bit of info that him and Aisleyne from BB7 have become friends in the past few months. What a brilliant odd couple!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 27, 2007)

that made me giggle too al - I think bumping into them two at glastonbury would have been a right laugh 

aisleyne bought a £7.99 tent for glastonbury


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> thats ok.
> i'm a bit disturbed about being compared to the hoff but i'll get
> over it in therapy no doubt


Sorry, middle of the night syndrome on my part.    The picture linked to the video which by the end has him telling them to get out of his car. That was the link I think.


I keep switching over to the live feed and not knowing what is going on. They seem to have put Charley and Billi in some Happy Room. Complete with the sound of crowds laughing. You could practically hear C&B worrying. haha. Then I think it was meal time so they had to go.

Ziggy is punching and kicking a wall next to the caravan. This is after he was repeatedly pressing the diary room button and telling BB they had to let him in (please). Makes me laugh. When you're sounding that narked and entitled, "please" doesn't mean anything. HE ANNOYS ME SO MUCH.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 27, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> His and Brians blue eyes are fake.



Brian's are (obviously) fake. But I don't believe Billi's are.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 27, 2007)

at bloody last some serious excitement in the house (Charley v Ziggy Chanelle and Billi)


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Brian's are (obviously) fake. But I don't believe Billi's are.



They definitely are.  Someone even told me the make/colour (very expensive).  Brians cost about the same as a pint.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2007)

alice band said:
			
		

> at bloody last some serious excitement in the house (Charley v Ziggy Chanelle and Billi)



Is it really that exciting?  It's just Charley inarticulate brand of arguing which is only funny because of her lack of self awareness.

I personally found the night with the first waterfights with everyone having fun far more entertaining.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2007)

i like ziggy. i don't quite know why, i just think he's actually quite bright and perceptive. 

charley is a cliche, she reminds me of those bitchy bully girls at school who would kick off at people they were jealous of and claim they were on a crusade against two faced people or liars...

i can't hate her because she is so obviously insecure.

i like jerry.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2007)

You can't like Ziggy!  

It's not allowed!!!  



He's HORRIBLE!!!!!! Yeeeuuuucccchhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 27, 2007)

I could not live in a house with Charley for more than a day - she is so aggressive, she scares me


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You can't like Ziggy!
> 
> It's not allowed!!!
> 
> ...



Well said! He's awful.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You can't like Ziggy!
> 
> It's not allowed!!!
> 
> ...


oh. 

i just think he taks quite alot of sense and is quite funny sometimes...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> oh.
> 
> i just think he taks quite alot of sense and is quite funny sometimes...





No, no, NOOOOO!!!

He doesn't - YOU'RE WRONG!!!!


TAKE IT BACK ELECTROGIRL!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> No, no, NOOOOO!!!
> 
> He doesn't - YOU'RE WRONG!!!!
> 
> ...


i don't care what you lot say  

I LIKE ZIGGY

in the words of that cunt tracey DEAL WITH IT!, oh but i bet you _Loooove_ her don't you???


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2007)

No, I hate her too.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 27, 2007)

Tracey is rubbish for being excited about the no sleeping task and then copping out. If you stay awake long enough it gets quite trippy. Duh.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't actually think of any reason why anyone could dislike Ziggy, then again I can't think of a reason to like him either. He's just there!


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't they usually like make people clean windows etc.. when they break BB rules? They could of added a nomination to both of them of something (would that affect it?)

I think it is good for the show to keep BOTH of them in though for the house. CH4 obviously think the ratings will drop throwing Charlie out, hence the 'plan'.

Charlie is the ultimate spoilt brat of course but she is needed in there unfortunately. Really hope she don't get to much media coverage she craves when she gets out though, shouldn't get it for being so awful. I fear she will.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 28, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Charlie is the ultimate spoilt brat of course but she is needed in there unfortunately. Really hope she don't get to much media coverage she craves when she gets out though, shouldn't get it for being so awful. I fear she will.


i think she's so thick skinned that she'll probably think any negative press is because everyone's jealous of her being so cool.
 I think jerry is alright. wouldnt mind a pint or two with him.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 28, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> I think it is good for the show to keep BOTH of them in though for the house. CH4 obviously think the ratings will drop throwing Charlie out, hence the 'plan'.


I thought that too. Seemed a bit unusual that all previous nomination disclosures resulted in someone doing a chore or having something taken away but this one clearly resulted in Charley staying in the house.

And I wasn't at all impressed by BB failing to do anything to Charley after she leaned over that storage thing in the middle of the bedroom and moved her hand as if to slap Billi cos he was waving 2 fingers in front of her. Only reason he didn't get a slap is cos he moved out of the way just in time.  I'm not a Billi fan but there's no need for that. If he'd tried to do that to her, there would have been uproar.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 28, 2007)

I hate Laura.






As you were ...


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 28, 2007)

Heard on the radio this morning that Jonathan is going to walk out sometime today.

Wonder if that will affect evictions?  If they cancelled them, that would keep Billi in.  Don't like him or Charley but if he stayed, based on this week it would spicew things up a bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 28, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I personally found the night with the first waterfights with everyone having fun far more entertaining.




Is that the time Carole was chuntering on about it all being a bit much and that they shouldn't touch her stuff and she wasn't having any of it? She had a terribly straight face and went went into the bedroom where they were all pissing about then went 'HIIIIII-YAH!' like fake karate?

That made me laugh out loud


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 28, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I hate Laura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She came across so well in her introduction video at the start but she's been shit since she set foot inside the house


----------



## Geri (Jun 28, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> His and Brians blue eyes are fake.



What do you mean, coloured contact lenses?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 28, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> What do you mean, coloured contact lenses?


Nope. _Actual_ fake eyes


----------



## D'wards (Jun 28, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Is that the time Carole was chuntering on about it all being a bit much and that they shouldn't touch her stuff and she wasn't having any of it? She had a terribly straight face and went went into the bedroom where they were all pissing about then went 'HIIIIII-YAH!' like fake karate?
> 
> That made me laugh out loud



Yeah that was funny - i think this BB has had very little actually funny moments to speak of.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 28, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> She came across so well in her introduction video at the start but she's been shit since she set foot inside the house



Yep. She was my favourite that first night. Oh how foolish I was.

I was watching her while Charley was kicking off against Chaggy/Zigelle and Billi - she's a sly one, and she really does love a great argument but somehow never seems to get in the firing line herself.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm sure I've seen laura licking her lips with excitement when the others have been aruguing.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 28, 2007)

So, I'm curious.  I've not seen any of BB this time.*
Big Brother this year, from reading the papers, there doesn't seem to be that much coverage of it as there usually is,  it doesn't seem to be all that.  Is it rubbish this year?

*(We don't have a telly, well we do but its one of those £9.99 ones, it's Black and white and I can never be arsed to get it out of the cupboard).


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 28, 2007)

Speaking of Laura being rubbish and nosey and annoying. The show tonight just showed testing of Samandas telepathy   and Laura is there telling Sam what to draw. It's not about you!!


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 28, 2007)

A chicken and mushroom apple crumble?


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 28, 2007)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> So, I'm curious.  I've not seen any of BB this time.*
> Big Brother this year, from reading the papers, there doesn't seem to be that much coverage of it as there usually is,  it doesn't seem to be all that.  Is it rubbish this year?
> 
> *(We don't have a telly, well we do but its one of those £9.99 ones, it's Black and white and I can never be arsed to get it out of the cupboard).


yeah its rubbish......










dont anyone let on


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 28, 2007)

OH MY GOD BIG BROTHER WE'RE PSYCHOPATHIC


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 28, 2007)

scumbalina said:
			
		

> A chicken and mushroom apple crumble?


----------



## oddworld (Jun 28, 2007)

Why did Charley just call Ziggy a pervert


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 28, 2007)

cause she saw his dinkle when he was changing once


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2007)

after having not really watched it for hte first couple of weeks i'm getting drawn in. charlie is ace entertainment.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> after having not really watched it for hte first couple of weeks i'm getting drawn in. charlie is ace entertainment.


Charley is great but psychotic, want her to stay till the end, but i feel the Great British Public (TM) will vote her out first chance they get.

The producers have WELL manipulated it this week to keep her in, right kids


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 28, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Charley is great but psychotic, want her to stay till the end, but i feel the Great British Public (TM) will vote her out first chance they get.
> 
> The producers have WELL manipulated it this week to keep her in, right kids



Yeah. It's not a very good punishment for her not to be up for eviction...

It's a fix i tells ye


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 28, 2007)

johnathan is still there on the live feed so he must have stayed.

all that whinging and whining that housemates do about leaving (for a bit of attention) is getting a bit bloody tedious


----------



## Sunray (Jun 29, 2007)

Charlie isn't good tv, if you think that someone yelling all the fucking time is good TV then they should bring back frontal lobotomy coz you'll be better off having one.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 29, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Charlie isn't good tv, if you think that someone yelling all the fucking time is good TV then they should bring back frontal lobotomy coz you'll be better off having one.



I had to switch it off last night because of her.  I really don't think I can watch any more until she's evicted.


----------



## scumbalina (Jun 29, 2007)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> I had to switch it off last night because of her.  I really don't think I can watch any more until she's evicted.



Aye, she makes my skin fucking crawl. 

How did they avoid her being evicted?


----------



## Mogden (Jun 29, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> johnathan is still there on the live feed so he must have stayed.
> 
> all that whinging and whining that housemates do about leaving (for a bit of attention) is getting a bit bloody tedious


It was/is the best game plan I've ever seen in the house.

Sharp, supposedly cold hearted business man enters the BB house and the public form no immediate opinion of him. Business man settles into house but keeps distance and then suddenly he "finds himself" and wants to leave and announces this to the house having told BB in the diary room he intends to keep it to himself.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 29, 2007)

scumbalina said:
			
		

> Aye, she makes my skin fucking crawl.
> 
> How did they avoid her being evicted?



Charley and Billy had a screaming row where they said they'd both nominated each other.  To punish them, after announcing that Billy, Carole, Tracey, Charley and Nicky had been nominated, BB then cancelled Charley and Billy's noms.  As Billy had been nominated by 8 housemates, discounting Charley's noms still put him up for eviction.  Charley I think had 4 noms and so did Tracey and Carole, so BB discounting Billy's noms (he nominated Charley and Nicky) meant that Charley wasn't up this week.

Of course a fairer punishment for them screaming about nominations would have been to make Charley and Billy both potential evictees but BB seems determined to keep Charley in for as long as possible.  As soon as she's nominated she's out.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 29, 2007)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> As soon as she's nominated she's out.


or....the great british public will have been persuaded by then to keep her in


----------



## Structaural (Jun 29, 2007)

fancy a laugh?



(I suggest you turn the sound down first)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 29, 2007)

oh dear


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2007)

I 'liked' Charley and Laura discussing the Twins and finally deciding, after great thought and with great authority, that Stoke on Trent is _exactly_ 10 years behind the rest of the country.

Kill them in th...:snooze:


----------



## moomoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> fancy a laugh?
> 
> 
> 
> (I suggest you turn the sound down first)




 

Even I thought that was crap and (according to some people here!) I've got rubbish taste in music 

So, why is BB determined to keep Charley in?  Is it because she is the only entertaining one in there?  I can't take much more of her screaming and shouting tbh.  Every day she has a row with someone!


----------



## aqua (Jun 29, 2007)

you know what? the unthinkable has happened

I'm not watching BB, even when I try it pisses me off and I have to switch it off

what am I going to do now? I'll have spare Fridays in the summer for the first time in 5 years


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 29, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> you know what? the unthinkable has happened
> 
> I'm not watching BB, even when I try it pisses me off and I have to switch it off
> 
> what am I going to do now? I'll have spare Fridays in the summer for the first time in 5 years




Go out to play and get liver disease instead!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 29, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> What do you mean, coloured contact lenses?



Er yes.

Although who really knows with Brian.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Is Brian really that dim?


----------



## Passdout (Jun 29, 2007)

Is that Brian for real? Women dont do proper poo, they only do rabbit poo.   













They dont do they?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 29, 2007)

@ moomoo - I don't think so, nope. Thick as shit but not thick enough to never have heard of Shakespeare. He can't act very well either imo. I find him a bit disturbing. You hear a 5 yr old boy, you see a young man 


Course we don't poo, ffs.


----------



## mozzy (Jun 29, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Er yes.
> 
> Although who really knows with Brian.



My ex used to wear coloured lenses and they are quite cheap!!

Does anyone else reckon he is acting up for the camera?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2007)

When he finally gets a girlfriend, he is going to make some REALLY unpleasant discoveries...


----------



## Passdout (Jun 29, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> @ moomoo - I don't think so, nope. Thick as shit but not thick enough to never have heard of Shakespeare. He can't act very well either imo. I find him a bit disturbing. You hear a 5 yr old boy, you see a young man
> 
> 
> *Course we don't poo, ffs*.



Phew!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 29, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> Does anyone else reckon he is acting up for the camera?



Yup. At least some of the time. I think he is leaning heavily on the thick-as-shit-but-endearing card.



Passout


----------



## mozzy (Jun 29, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yup. At least some of the time. I think he is leaning heavily on the thick-as-shit-but-endearing card.
> 
> 
> 
> Passout



I wonder if he has been inspired by the wonderful "Nicky" and the brassy "Jade"?  Poor lad, i almost feel sorry for him!


----------



## Madusa (Jun 29, 2007)

Ah Brian!

'That arty-farty film with Leonado Di Caprio' 

I think he is dim, but deffo playing too heavily and disturbingly confortably on it. 

It's all just soo awful. But alright to be on in the backgound.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 29, 2007)

Madusa said:
			
		

> It's all just soo awful. But alright to be on in the backgound.



Mmhmm


----------



## N_igma (Jun 29, 2007)

Woah, what an insight that was. I thought girls never pooed at all.


----------



## Passdout (Jun 29, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Woah, what an insight that was. I thought girls never pooed at all.


Its ok, Strumpet has assured me that they dont. Panic over


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 29, 2007)

*nods wisely*


----------



## Passdout (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone suprised that Billy went? 

Im not


----------



## Madusa (Jun 29, 2007)

He was. 

But all the booing has lost it's impact cause the croud boo's everyone now it seems.

Now they're resilient.


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2007)

Passdout said:
			
		

> Anyone suprised that Billy went?
> 
> Im not



nah.  he was a wanker.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2007)

A bloody good looking wanker.

And he was quite nice in the interview.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 29, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> nah.  he was a wanker.



yes, he was, but I'm disapointed he's gone, I'd have liked him to stay and wind Ziggy up for another week


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, instead of someone who actually made things happen, we now have two absolute dullards in the house for another week.

Maybe there can be some more complaining about towels, and someone with shit hair shouting Cheesy Quavers!

Electric.


----------



## unusual_solid (Jun 29, 2007)

i think that bloke is so stupid he could just win it.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 30, 2007)

1,000.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> A bloody good looking wanker.
> 
> And he was quite nice in the interview.




must have been watching a different interview.  i thought he came across as a charmless arrogant tosspot.

hey ho.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

I almost always think the housemates come across better in the interview than they do in the house.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2007)

I was expecting billi to be a charmless, arrogant tosspot in his interview - I can't say I was pleasantly surprised by how nice he was, but he wasn't half as bad as I'd thought he'd be.

in some ways I'd have liked him to stay in for another week, as him chumming up with charley could have been interesting.  or fucking irritating


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 30, 2007)

Tracey better fucking do something interesting this week. Or they'd better show more of her in the diary room. I've given up on Carole.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd have preferred tracey to go tbh.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 30, 2007)

I can't help hoping Tracey will do something interesting but she doesn't and I'm still annoyed (well, sort of - haha) about the sleep task.

I think Billi should have stayed. Ziggy is going to be even more of a smug arse now.

bring back shabnam!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> bring back shabnam!


god no!


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 30, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> god no!


 

I'd swap Tracey and Carole for Shabnam and Billi.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 30, 2007)

Bring back Leslie


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'd swap Tracey and Carole for Shabnam and Billi.



Me too!

Although I might have to substitute Shabnam for Shauny.
Any combination of the three would be good though.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 30, 2007)

Seany is to sinister for me.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

I think he's very sweet.

Carole's a bit sinister, to me. And Leslie for that matter. And Tracey!

Bloody hell, who chose the women this year?


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 30, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I think he's very sweet.
> 
> Carole's a bit sinister, to me. And Leslie for that matter. And Tracey!
> 
> Bloody hell, who chose the women this year?


All the least likely to be deemed attractive are sinister?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

No. 
Tracey is scary. Fact.
Carole and Leslie are both too quick to anger and too easily prone to insecurity and self pity, which makes me uncomfortable in a mature woman. I like to think that we grow out of that crap by that age.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> Although I might have to substitute Shabnam for Shauny.
> Any combination of the three would be good though.



I'd go for shauny over shabs - more fun


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

Ideally I would have liked to watch Shauny, Gerry and Billi all day. With Charley allowed in for short visits now and then.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 30, 2007)

why dont they ever put in any nice not dull or stupid welsh people in the house - bloody racialists!


----------



## Leeloks (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm gonna place a bet on Brian, can get 4's in some bookmakers. 
Liam is favorite but public might not vote as already has cash. Brian is so dim but is actually the only one that makes me laugh.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2007)

I still think Gerry'll win in the end.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 30, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Tracey better fucking do something interesting this week. Or they'd better show more of her in the diary room. I've given up on Carole.


 I think the only possibility of her doing anything remotely interesting would be if they give her a few grams of K.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 30, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> . Brian is so dim but is actually the only one that makes me laugh.



He's fast becoming my favourite, then again I always like the slightly silly ones, last year I wanted Glynn to win


----------



## The Groke (Jun 30, 2007)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> why dont they ever put in any nice not dull or stupid welsh people in the house - bloody racialists!




Think very carefully about the likely answer to that question.......


----------



## Ms T (Jun 30, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> you know what? the unthinkable has happened
> 
> I'm not watching BB, even when I try it pisses me off and I have to switch it off
> 
> what am I going to do now? I'll have spare Fridays in the summer for the first time in 5 years



It's unwatchable this year.  I've just been trying to watch the "Catch Up" because I'm in on my own and the telly's crap, but I can't stand it.  And can Brian really never have heard of Shakespeare?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2007)

*runs in....kicks Swarfega in the shin and runs off*


----------



## Geri (Jul 1, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Carole and Leslie are both too quick to anger and too easily prone to insecurity and self pity, which makes me uncomfortable in a mature woman. I like to think that we grow out of that crap by that age.



Then you might be in for a shock. We don't all turn into angels with the patience of a saint when we hit 40, you know.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 1, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Then you might be in for a shock. We don't all turn into angels with the patience of a saint when we hit 40, you know.


I'll share a funny (tragic) story with you.
The other day in the middle of a heated discussion, my 24 year old housemate informed that I was too old to cry at 42.  

I said I really hope you can think back to this moment when you're 42 and realise what an utterly ridiculous thing that was to say.  

kids eh


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 1, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> And can Brian really never have heard of Shakespeare?



Yes. Good to see that younger ones are being educated, makes you feel optimistic about the future  

Still think he's the best in the house though. Good bet for 4's. Gerry has a chance as mentioned but he's not that entertaining for me, although he seems a nice enough bloke.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 1, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Gerry has a chance as mentioned but he's not that entertaining for me, although he seems a nice enough bloke.



Only one with a bit of brains. I'd have thought Carole would be more into talking politics in the house but I haven't heard her once, and it's not like she doesn't have anyone to talk to about it either.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 1, 2007)

Brian may be crap at shakespeare and girl poo but he's quite good at people. I like watching him.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Then you might be in for a shock. We don't all turn into angels with the patience of a saint when we hit 40, you know.




I know I'm being naive in thinking that...

But, seriously, Carole is like a child throwing tantrums. I refuse to believe that's normal. For anyone over 12. 
And she was doing it right from the beginning, so cabin fever doesn't even come into it.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 1, 2007)

Well it looks like BB have the knives out for my favourite judging by tonight.  Poor Nic, her only fault was admitting things she said. And they seem still intent on making her look like Glenn Close even though Liam follows her about just as much.  I felt so bad for her when she said she never gets attention off guys - something seriously wrong with the male of the species if she is ignored and Charley gets it all the time.

Ziggy too smugly sanctimonius to spot his own hypocrisy.  He is totally strangling the life out of Chanelle whose tantrums are like Nikkis without the wit.

And please please please vote carole out.  Shes fucking horrible.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 1, 2007)

I love brian in the diary room.
i think his performances are right up there with the best of 'em but they seem to be getting overlooked by BBLB and BBBM


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 2, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I love brian in the diary room.
> i think his performances are right up there with the best of 'em but they seem to be getting overlooked by BBLB and BBBM



Yep, he's my favourite. Get on him while you can get decent odds is my advice.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 2, 2007)

For the 1st time since BB started I have not been watching it and when I try tune in Charley annoys the feck out of me. I think everyone would interact in a far more intresting way if her anger and negative ways were removed. I quite like Gerry , I saw it last week and he seemed to have a mantra going on about love and with Brian I find him difficult to understand.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2007)

i would like Brian if his thickness wasn't so BLATANTLY an act. 'i've never heard of this shakespeare director bloke'. What a nob.

on bblb they rung his school and found that he had studied shakespeare at GCSE.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2007)

i still find him funny
does that make me thick too?
oh well...


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> i still find him funny
> does that make me thick too?
> oh well...


i can't find someone that disingenuine funny. 

but then i like ziggy.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2007)

They're all just finishing nominating now, no indication yet that there'll be a twist this week, although plenty of people are expecting one. Betfair now suspend the eviction market at midnight on sunday to eradicate insider trading (boo!), but before they closed it Charley was a 1.8 massive fave to be evicted (I laid her again, using last week's profits from laying her). There may be a backlash against Endemol 'saving' her last week, but personally I think her time's not up yet. They need a 'klingon' out next that doesn't contribute - Carole, Tracy or Laura ideally. I find Nicky fascinating, but she's probably most at risk this week. If the market was still open my advice would be to lay Charley. 
In the winner market Amanda is the new worthy fave at 5.1, closely followed by Liam and Brian. Liam would be a default white male winner in the mould of Ant'knee BB6. I think there's a huge question mark over Brian's credibilty as an imbicile (not a sentence I'd thought I'd ever write!), although he is undeniably entertaining. Sam is at 13's. I backed the twins on opening night, but if I was coming into the market right now I'd back Amanda (and Liam as backup), with 'fun' outsider backs of Jonathon at 40's and Charley at 70's. Amanda's price can only come in after tonight's footage of her dealing with her 'hotdog' suit.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2007)

Neither of the twins can win. Isn't that obvious to everyone?
Their fans won't know which one to vote for, so they'll split the vote.

Unless they start standing out as individuals pretty soon, and I can't really see that happening to the necessary degree.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2007)

Nah, they're not identical - to my eyes they don't even look alike. Amanda is the innocent, squealy, girly twin. Sam has a slightly darker personality and stays away from the limelight a little more. There's a reason Amanda is 5.1 to win and Sam 13.5


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2007)

Oooh, really?
Innnnnteresting!


Is Amanda the 'prettier' one too? (To Sun readers and the like)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2007)

Kind of, yeah. Amanda is 'cute', while Sam has a moodier edge.

Post-BB I can see Amanda opening a chain of pink-themed boutiques and designing teddy bears for a living. You could picture her still giggling about boys and saying "d'ya love it? aged 30.
Sam will do Nuts and Zoo, develop a coke habit, date inappropriate guys, and end up broke in a caravan somewhere, wondering where it all went wrong. 

Well. perhaps that's over-egging the pudding a little, but that's the sort of difference I see in them.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2007)

Heh!

What will happen to Gerry please? And Brian?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Kind of, yeah. Amanda is 'cute', while Sam has a moodier edge.
> 
> Post-BB I can see Amanda opening a chain of pink-themed boutiques and designing teddy bears for a living. You could picture her still giggling about boys and saying "d'ya love it? aged 30.
> Sam will do Nuts and Zoo, develop a coke habit, date inappropriate guys, and end up broke in a caravan somewhere, wondering where it all went wrong.
> ...



Spot on 

For anyone having twin-identification issues:

Amanda has blonder hair and seems a little taller, but that may just be because her face is longer. She wears more makeup and consequently seems to have a paler complexion than Sam. Sam is less likely to be manicured all the time and often has unkempt hair, more often than Amanda anyway.

I find Sam far more attractive, tbh. 

Amanda is the one who gets most camera time.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2007)

I think they look sweet without makeup.
When they're made up and have their hair done they end up looking tacky. They need a stylist. And they can get one very soon! Probably a Hollyoaks one who'll make them look even worse.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2007)

i really don't like carole. she seems to hate all the girls.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't been watching it much lately. But *every* time I do, someone starts to talk to Carole and she says 'No, I'm not going to talk about it' and walks away.
It's becoming hilarious in itself.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i really don't like carole. she seems to hate all the girls.



Carole's MO is to make a bee-line to whoever the latest alpha-male is and then skivvy for them: initially Ziggy, now Jonathon. She's fairly vile imo.

Judging by the edit tonight I'd say it's likely that Charley will avoid nomination again: we'll know for sure tomorrow. Carole should be up, obv, and the tide may possibly be turning against Laura. Tracey's integrity in the diary room today should keep her safe for another week if she is up.

Tonight's show: I enjoyed Amanda as a hot-dog and a terrified Charley being buzzed by a moth - "That is BLATANTLY a bird" (lol), but the whole Chiggy thing is tedious beyond belief. Where's the entertainment? Charley, Brian, and the Twins. Jonathon and Liam to some extent. And that's it.

Charley stays (imo).


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Spot on
> 
> For anyone having twin-identification issues:
> 
> ...


one of 'ems got a fatter face no?
i hink they look very plain without makeup.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Charley was a 1.8 massive fave to be evicted (I laid her again, using last week's profits from laying her).  If the market was still open my advice would be to lay Charley.
> In the winner market Amanda is the new worthy fave at 5.1, closely followed by Liam and Brian. Liam would be a default white male winner in the mould of Ant'knee BB6.  Sam is at 13's. I backed the twins on opening night, but if I was coming into the market right now I'd back Amanda (and Liam as backup), with 'fun' outsider backs of Jonathon at 40's and Charley at 70's. Amanda's price can only come in after tonight's footage of her dealing with her 'hotdog' suit.


if i understood a word of that i'd head straight down the bookies


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> if i understood a word of that i'd head straight down the bookies



Innit


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2007)

i don't really like all the 'laying' and 'being laid'. sounds a bit filthy.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i don't really like all the 'laying' and 'being laid'. sounds a bit filthy.



*sniggers*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i don't really like all the 'laying' and 'being laid'. sounds a bit filthy.





Oranges is at it _day and night_, every summer, with only the odd day off to go and lie on the beach and recover.    









I missed it tonight  but will watch it on Youtube tom, sad bastard that I am....heh heh!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 3, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oranges is at it _day and night_, every summer, with only the odd day off to go and lie on the beach and recover.



Oy!  
I'm working this year anyway, so it's two full-time jobs this summer. Well worth the lack of sleep tho' thanks to the bank of Charley. 

Oh, and btw Jonathon has just walked out/been ejected. It's hard to tell what's happened at the moment but he's definitely gone. Shame, I was just starting to like him.
To the beach!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 3, 2007)

I do hope that means we get a (male) replacement! Rather than them just cancelling this week's eviction.


----------



## twisted_angel (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont really watch it much but last nights episode is on and seeing one of the twins falling over in the diary room dressed as a hotdog just had me in stitches


----------



## Structaural (Jul 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oy!
> I'm working this year anyway, so it's two full-time jobs this summer. Well worth the lack of sleep tho' thanks to the bank of Charley.
> 
> Oh, and btw Jonathon has just walked out/been ejected. It's hard to tell what's happened at the moment but he's definitely gone. Shame, I was just starting to like him.
> To the beach!



something here:
link

(scroll down to bottom of comments for an update)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm right off Laura. I swear that during the Sins thing last night she said 'Well, I'm skinnier than 'er so no-one'll listen to what she says, is it' about Carole 

She's a thick little shit and I don't like her at all.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> To the beach!


take your brolly


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 3, 2007)

twisted_angel said:
			
		

> I dont really watch it much but last nights episode is on and seeing one of the twins falling over in the diary room dressed as a hotdog just had me in stitches



The bit where they tested their psychopathic abilities was genuinely funny.

They are tops.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 3, 2007)

It's Laura vs Chanelle!  

Confirmed by two sources now, amazed that Carole isn't up and Chanelle is. I'd suggest a Chanelle walk-out is more than possible, which would obv lead to a cancelled eviction - tread carefully.
Charley marches on on on!!!


----------



## Ranu (Jul 3, 2007)

Surely that's Laura out?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 3, 2007)

Must be, although I think Chanelle's support is overstated.
I'd guess that Laura will be 1.1/1.2 to go when the market re-opens - a huge fave. That said, the possibility genuinely exists that Chanelle will walk - she's already been out of the house twice for mysterious medical attention.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 3, 2007)

Eviction market open again:

Laura 1.09
Chanelle 11.0

Laura looks way too short, although she'll probably go on friday. Anything could happen to Chanelle or Ziggy before then, things are a bit volatile between them at the moment. Hey ho.  

The votes:

Amanda: Carole & Tracy
Brian: Gerry & Carole
Carole: Laura & Chanelle
Chanelle: Charley & Laura
Charley: Chanelle & Brian
Gerry: Laura & Nicky
Jon: Laura & Chanelle
Laura: Ziggy & Chanelle
Liam: Tracy & Charley
Nicky: Gerry & Ziggy
Sam: Carole & Tracy
Tracy: Ziggy & Chanelle
Ziggy: Laura & Charley

Chanelle, Laura 5 votes.
Charley, Carole, Tracy, Ziggy 3 votes.

I loved Brian's reasons:

Brian nominated Gerry for the second time
“He always talks about museums and it’s really intense,” began Brian. “His obsession with his monkey, he dresses up his monkey and he goes out with him to pubs and clubs… the fact that Gerry does this out with his mates I personally think is a bit sad. So Gerry and his long words, and his monkey and his museums can go and jog on.”

Brian also nominated Carole for the second time
“I can’t handle the kitchen police breathing down my neck, I feel like I’ve done something wrong when I haven’t…it’s like The Bill, it’s not Big Brother no more, it’s Sunhill police station with the kitchen police!” Brian also says that Carole pushed him away from being the most insightful housemate. “If you [was] insightful, you wouldn’t have bloody washed out a cup with your dirty nightie!…I was insightful enough to know that you shouldn’t be washing out a clean cup with a dirty-arse nightie with stains on it from about 1955!”


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 3, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> “He always talks about museums and it’s really intense,” began Brian. “His obsession with his monkey, he dresses up his monkey and he goes out with him to pubs and clubs… the fact that Gerry does this out with his mates I personally think is a bit sad. So Gerry and his long words, and his monkey and his museums can go and jog on.”
> 
> “If you [was] insightful, you wouldn’t have bloody washed out a cup with your dirty nightie!…I was insightful enough to know that you shouldn’t be washing out a clean cup with a dirty-arse nightie with stains on it from about 1955!”


see? whats not funny about that?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 3, 2007)

They cut the nightie comment!  
Possibility of slander I suppose. Naughty Brian.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 4, 2007)

On the lates so watching it live.






Fetish party with Charley confined to the sin bin forced to watch it all.

Brian looks fucking hilarious.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 4, 2007)

Poor Jonathan. I liked him. Bit too normal for BB though innit. Trotted out the same tired old 'This has been the greatest experience of my life!' line though 

Laura or Chanelle? I sorta thought that Laura might go, given the voting public. It's been mentioned before but they really don't seem to like 'ugly' people :stunned: but, conversley, they probably don't like pretty little whingers either, and the couple thing sits badly with them. 



I had cause to say the word Chanel at the weekend and got all confused that I was making it up and being pwnd by teh tellybox


----------



## zoooo (Jul 4, 2007)

I would have thought Chanelle would go.

But that's if it's the public voting and not the betting people block voting to keep their money. (Does that really happen?)


----------



## Onslow (Jul 4, 2007)

GET LAURA OUT!!!

Man alive, it's on in the other room so I can hear it to a certain extent, but not see it, and all I can hear is her voice shouting about stuff, thinking shes in the right about everything!!!!

I hate her alot.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 4, 2007)

That was so funny locking Charley out the party, the spoilt brat was crying. She cant be for real, she is just so awful this has to be a set up. No-one is that horrible surely???


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2007)

Onslow said:
			
		

> GET LAURA OUT!!!
> 
> Man alive, it's on in the other room so I can hear it to a certain extent, but not see it, and all I can hear is her voice shouting about stuff, thinking shes in the right about everything!!!!
> 
> I hate her alot.



Indeed, me too. I'm very, very upset that my initial hopes for her have been dashed. She's almost as bad as Charley for her inability to listen to anybody else.

Silly little children.

I'm very glad Charley was in the sin bin - she should fucking stay there.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 5, 2007)

laura got told off for using homophobic language last night - surely she should be kicked out, just like emily, if that's the way they want to play it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 5, 2007)

I feel a bit sorry for Chanelle. She's being fucked around by Ziggy and being glacially (slowly and coldy) dumped by him and he's doing to old trick of twisting everything she says and does and her poor little foetal forehead is constantly furrowed in confusion. I mean, I think she's annoying and an big princess baby but she is being fucked over and it's a bit sad 

Laura is a TWAT! She's a big knob. 1. She does this. 2. She does that. 4. She does the other. She's a clueless knobber and MUST GO.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 5, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I'm very glad Charley was in the sin bin - she should fucking stay there.



i said the same thing. leave her in there for weeks, let her wither away. (maybe thats a bit extreme)

and yep, i agree with that tank girl. they make the rules up as they go along but surely 'poof' isnt as offensive as 'nigger'  
I say 'dont be such a poof' sometimes because i always have. 
Saying things like 'dont be a spazz' used to be acceptable too.
these words and phrases have been a humorous part of our language for so long, its a bit daft to be so harsh on people for using them. they still say poof in little britain dont they?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 5, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> laura got told off for using homophobic language last night - surely she should be kicked out, just like emily, if that's the way they want to play it.


She got told off and good, should be done. 
I don't agree though that 'poof' has or ever will be as offensive as 'nigger'...


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 5, 2007)

The offical offensive word scale i just made up.

Very near the top = Nigger to a black person
Loads of stuff
Very near the bottom = poof to a straight man.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 5, 2007)

I've maybe missed this bit of the thread but what's the backstory with Chanelle? I vaguely remember something in the tabs right at the beginning saying that it was wrong for her to be in there (tho for an unspecified reason iirc). Then last week she went nuts in the diary room and received 'medication'. Then last night she said something about viewers not knowing about her 'illness'...Bipolar?


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 5, 2007)

If this issue has been covered before I apologise.

Are the twins cheating?

1) They are the only ones to lived together before entering house; this means discussion time about house.
2) They tend to vote for the same people to evict.
3) They constantly sleep together and could write initials on each others hands without notice?
4) Are other housemates/viewing public clear about voter issues? i.e they came in the house as a pair should they go out as a pair?

Discuss?


----------



## Onslow (Jul 5, 2007)

I always cringe, big-time, when Laura is in the diary room, or for for the matter when she is in the garden, kitchen or pool. When shes in the diary room though, I think, that she thinks, that shes coming across as a right likeable/lovable funny character, and that she thinks everything she is saying is adhering her to the public. Because she got cheered on arrival I think she thinks that she can't put a foot wrong.

God I cant wait for her to get booed.


----------



## pagan (Jul 5, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I love brian in the diary room.
> i think his performances are right up there with the best of 'em but they seem to be getting overlooked by BBLB and BBBM



Totally! That one where he ended up farting and singing 'don't mug yourself' was the funniest diary room I've seen.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 5, 2007)

Brian hypnotising the others
'I'm going to count to 5'. 
5,4,3,2,1  
he's such a knob but he makes me laugh


----------



## D'wards (Jul 5, 2007)

Nikki brands any man who does not fancy her a pervert.

I liked her at first, now i hate her - bitter old moo.

When she called Jonathan a pervert i believed it, but now i see it was just her neurosis.

Bad to do that to people.


----------



## unusual_solid (Jul 5, 2007)

this has got to be the funniest shit on the box. 



> they can take my tobacco they can take my food but they can't take my brain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 5, 2007)

I love the way Laura can't count up to 4


----------



## clandestino (Jul 6, 2007)

Sweet FA said:
			
		

> I've maybe missed this bit of the thread but what's the backstory with Chanelle? I vaguely remember something in the tabs right at the beginning saying that it was wrong for her to be in there (tho for an unspecified reason iirc). Then last week she went nuts in the diary room and received 'medication'. Then last night she said something about viewers not knowing about her 'illness'...Bipolar?



I'd like to know this too!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 6, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Nikki brands any man who does not fancy her a pervert.
> 
> I liked her at first, now i hate her - bitter old moo.
> 
> ...



I still like Nikki.  



I think I want Laura to go today because Chanelle isn't getting as much camera time and I want to know what this illness is. Plus I HATE Laura (to the extent that you can hate a harmless person on tv). She irritates the shit out of me and I want her to get booed.


----------



## Strawman (Jul 6, 2007)

I loved the seven sins task with BB trying to get Tracey to fail the greed test "wed like to offer you a 4 door family hatchback"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2007)

Won't be around to watch this, but final *oddsflash!*

Laura: 1.03
Chanelle: 25.0

Laura would be something of a hot fave to go then.  

Oh, and someone's coming in tonight apparently, although I haven't had time to research this (it's from RF on digispy): Female, was in a band in the 80's, might be something of a 'mole'. I'd love to think it's Betty Boo or Claire Grogan or someone, but no doubt it's some no-mark again. 'Citin'


----------



## chriswill (Jul 6, 2007)

Claire Grogan would be mint.

I used to wank over her when I was a kid


----------



## clandestino (Jul 6, 2007)

Please make it not Clare Grogan.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2007)

Excitement over, he/she ballsed it up - apparently she was in a band from 2000ish, so it's a no-mark then.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 6, 2007)

I reckon it'll be one of the honeys. Or precious. Or misteeq! Yeaah. Unless we mean a band with instruments.


It would make sense to put someone in as Jonathan left this week and they're still evicting.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 6, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Won't be around to watch this, but final *oddsflash!*
> 
> Laura: 1.03
> Chanelle: 25.0
> ...



Why would they put a mole in?


----------



## Structaural (Jul 6, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Claire Grogan would be mint.
> 
> I used to wank over her when I was a kid



Didn't she mind?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh poo, and 80s bod would have been far better  

Now, get Laura out


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh ffs, they'll do anything to keep Charley in won't they.

Think the 'Pauline' thing will be interesting. The fake eviction though? My first reaction was that it will be cracking - really stir things up. But, of course, it's just another insurance strategy - making sure that if Charley goes she actually, well, doesn't.

I wonder what will happen to voting - will there be any? How will people react to paying for the person to not actually go? Hmmm, interesting Mr Bond.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2007)

Ohhhh 'Poo' is gorgeous! Should ruffle some feathers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 6, 2007)

check out what Poo really does...

 ....oh dear.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2007)

Bye Laura, you were rubbish, ta for the cash etc etc...

Only just got in, so not up to speed on this new girl yet. Bunny Boiler was quite good as I remember - it'd be fairly standard cringe-tv until she'd pull some astoundingly inappropriate comment out of thin air and almost get her head kicked in by the guy's girlfriend. Seems fearless enough, up for a laugh.
Quite good qualities for BB imo, I'm looking forward to her stay. 

No eviction market this week (fake eviction next week). Time off.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 7, 2007)

She said she was in the IT Crowd. Who was she in that??


----------



## Griff (Jul 7, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> check out what Poo really does...
> 
> ....oh dear.




Ha! Ha Ha!  

This could be quite funny when she goes into the house.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2007)

Perhaps she'll pull the routine on ziggy and chanelle. I don't know if I'd like to see that or if ziggys ego would combust.


----------



## pagan (Jul 7, 2007)

She's good.  That was one of only two funny strands in that show.
HOWEVER, I think this is a really bad move.  BB has been consistant with not ever having any plants or fake contestants and I think it's a slippery slope/thin end of wedge etc.

BTW, is that 40 something, bespectacled audience member that's always on Big Brother's Big Mouth really Waldemar Januszczak or just his doppleganger?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 7, 2007)

Still love Nicky.

Carole and gerry are ridiculous in their protection of Ziggy and Chanelle to the point where they've bickered with each other about them.  Pair of idiots.  carole nommed chanelle and gerry's been moaning about nicky to her all week who hasn't saying she has - fucking tool.

I don't think I'm going to like this new girl much.  It will only be good if Brian rumbles her (and he seems to know Oz BB inside out) or she slips out of her role and gets in proper arguments or starts genuinely fancying Liam/Ziggy.  How the hell can any actress put on that front 24/7???


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2007)

Isn't her accent a bit dodgy anyway? I reckon Brian watches neighbours and might notice...
Did celeb big brother work out Chantelle was fake? I can't remember. 

I'm just thinking about the not real next eviction. If it's Charley that'll be good because she's waiting for the wrap party to tell them all what she thinks of them etc but I'd prefer it to be Ziggy. I can't stand him and I reckon he's arrogant enough to try some bitching with Davina. It's going to scupper further eviction interviews though isn't it?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 7, 2007)

Isn't the non-Oz actor only in there for 'fake week'?
She's not necessarily staying long enough to slip up.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2007)

I think I can't fathom staying in character as soon as you wake up in the morning. Accent and all. Or when drunk.   Still, I guess she's being paid.


----------



## Onslow (Jul 7, 2007)

I haven't seen this woman in action in the house yet, but if shes good, it could turn out to be really entertaining!!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2007)

She'll be entering during sundays bblb I hear.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 7, 2007)

i thought davina said monday.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 7, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Perhaps she'll pull the routine on ziggy and chanelle. I don't know if I'd like to see that or if ziggys ego would combust.




I hope so!


----------



## Mogden (Jul 7, 2007)

Why have they picked such a potentially bad fake?? She's been on TV where anyone could have seen her, she's got a dodgy accent, and what happens when one of the house mates pipes up that they've been to Oz and asks her about where she's from and stuff? Surely it would just be easier to hire an Aussie actress who is living in the UK and bung her in or am I missing something?


----------



## aqua (Jul 7, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I think I can't fathom staying in character as soon as you wake up in the morning. Accent and all. Or when drunk.   Still, I guess she's being paid.


its actually a lot easier than you think


----------



## mozzy (Jul 7, 2007)

Didn't this new lass used to be in Brookside? <aha, remembers the days?!>

She remind me of Lindsey Corkhill (how sad it that? I can even remember characters names)


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 8, 2007)

mozzy said:
			
		

> She reminds me of Lindsey Corkhill



I used to wank over her and Clare Grogan.

(the 3 of us used to get together every now and then)


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2007)

I liked Gerry's impression of a Ferret.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 8, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> its actually a lot easier than you think


   I can't do accents or acting so...  




			
				Pavlik said:
			
		

> i thought davina said monday.


I can't remember where I heard about bblb, could be a completely disreputable source.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2007)

It's today I think. 

Should be fun. Heh.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Ha Charley kind of recognised her!! 

Carole doesn't seem too pleased about it. Does she like any of the girls??


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2007)

ha nikki has got a point with what she said to gerry about the girl being 'intelligent'. 

carole: 'don't bother gerry..' (aka they're just silly little girls)

i like gerry but he is a terrible snob.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2007)

Just heard Carole saying she was excited...."new blood".


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2007)

tracey's conversations are painful. she answers everything with 'really?' 'd'ya think?' 'wow!'

she's a funny one.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 8, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> she's a funny one.


you mean funny, as in really boring?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 8, 2007)

Big Brother has become a victim of its own success. They have pulled so many tricks in the past that all the contestants are expecting it, and constantly looking out for it.

God, Chanelle is annoying when she starts screaming and acting all infantile.

I can't speak for other fellas, but there is nothing more cringeworthy and unattractive than when a girl acts childlike and thinks its endearing. My personal favourite is when they put on a baby voice


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> you mean funny, as in really boring?


well definitely not funny as in HAHA. 

just can't work her out. maybe she's just one of those people who dyes their hair pink to be KERAZY to cover up their dullness.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 8, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> well definitely not funny as in HAHA.
> 
> just can't work her out. maybe she's just one of those people who dyes their hair pink to be KERAZY to cover up their dullness.


being a raver of a certain age myself and having loads of friends over 40 who've been going to free parties since they began, i find her extremly cringeworthy, with all her boring bloody cliched rave talk. fuckin grow up woman, get a life.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 8, 2007)

I felt quite sorry for Chanelle when she was in the diary room crying because she wanted to go to sleep.  It was something like 5.20 a.m. and everyone was running round shouting and playfighting.  That would be enough to send anyone nuts.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 8, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I felt quite sorry for Chanelle when she was in the diary room crying because she wanted to go to sleep.  It was something like 5.20 a.m. and everyone was running round shouting and playfighting.  That would be enough to send anyone nuts.


i do need my sleep these days, it has to be said


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2007)

I HATE CAROL


----------



## TV_Helen (Jul 9, 2007)

When the "Australian" girl was shown live in her diary room on Friday night at about 10:30pm did they not think it was odd that the Autralians have their evictions at 10:30 AM...?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2007)

Last night a friend of mine said that Chanelle and Ziggy did IT and the bookies had paid out BUT HE LIED 

Then I saw Seany at Liverpool Street station, in his hat and b&w chain necklaces.  

BB filth http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/bb/exclusives.shtml


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 9, 2007)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> When the "Australian" girl was shown live in her diary room on Friday night at about 10:30pm did they not think it was odd that the Autralians have their evictions at 10:30 AM...?


Also the Australian Big Brother didn't have an australian accent...

I'd prefer BB to focus on the psychological impact of the bb environment. Likle how willing they'll be just to accept that Poo is australian as they've had no contact with outside and they kind of have to believe whatever bb tells them about everything else (see aussie food thing over the weekend).

I'm still loathing Carole and Ziggy. Bit worried that Chanelle has the highest IQ in there.

I feel for Nicky. She's got such a moody face.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2007)

crazee raver. that pic of her does make me chuckle. ave it!!!


----------



## Geri (Jul 9, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> ha nikki has got a point with what she said to gerry about the girl being 'intelligent'.



It was a bit of a dumb thing to say, but my God, Nicky had to make a mountain out of a molehill.

She can't bear anyone else to be praised - she is so bitter.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> I HATE CAROL





I _DESPISE_ ZIGGY!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2007)

I hate everything about him....the way he speaks, the way his mouth does that horrible stutter that isn't a stutter but is supposed to put extra emphasis on what he's saying 'I....I....I....'...the way he walks....the way he wears his hood up (no good reason - I just DO!)....urgh....just _everything_....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2007)

I feel quite sorry for him in a way - he IS a prize bell-end, but it can't be any fun being trapped in the same house as Chanelle. Imo she's pure poison, a classic emotional vampire. He can't run away, he's scared of dumping her harshly and looking like a bastard - pretty much the only thing he thinks he can do is hold tight and pray she's evicted soon.
The look on his face when Laura was evicted was priceless.  

This eviction "twist": it makes sense that Ziggy (or possibly Chanelle) gets "evicted" and returned again. This is still the main story of BB. The only other option imo (and my favoured option) is that Charley finally gets "evicted", rips into everyone and is then returned to the house for fight night II. Sadly I don't think they'll risk it!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 9, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> This is still the main story of BB. The only other option imo (and my favoured option) is that Charley finally gets "evicted", rips into everyone and is then returned to the house for fight night II. Sadly I don't think they'll risk it!


This is definitely a possibilty - they are doing a lot to keep Charley in. Fairs do's an all.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 10, 2007)

Why oh why oh why oh why oh why oh why haven't BB cottoned onto the fact that no one cares that much about Ziggy and Chanelle.

Every episode, every fucking day, at least 15 minutes of po faced Ziggy 'Er well what do you think, where do we go, I'm not sure, this is all just crazy' and Chanelle's 'Nur Zac' followed by a Nikkiesque rant.


Argh fuck off.

Elsewhere, Liam is turning into a cock,  carole will be annoying smug when she realises ho close she was with the fake week stuff.  Charley is classicly self delusional 'Poo said I was trendy' - er no love you said it to her hoping she'd agree.  She now thinks you can travel from Scotland to Ireland by bus in half an hour.

Hope Nicky gets fake evicted - I think she would go back in.  Might do her a favour and pull her out of her withdrawn state she's adopted that last few days.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 10, 2007)

I am increasingly worried about the education system in England. 

Brian not knowing who Shakespeare was, a newt is a little fish creature in the sea, Charley not knowing where Australia is and one of the twins thinking you could walk from oz to England in a week or so.

Surely these are classic general knowledge things? I knew all this at their age and i went to one of the worst schools in my area!


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 10, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> I am increasingly worried about the education system in England.
> 
> Brian not knowing who Shakespeare was, a newt is a little fish creature in the sea, Charley not knowing where Australia is and one of the twins thinking you could walk from oz to England in a week or so.
> 
> Surely these are classic general knowledge things? I knew all this at their age and i went to one of the worst schools in my area!


didnt you know they only teach texting, shopping and dating at schools these days?


----------



## Structaural (Jul 10, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> I am increasingly worried about the education system in England.
> 
> Brian not knowing who Shakespeare was, a newt is a little fish creature in the sea, Charley not knowing where Australia is and one of the twins thinking you could walk from oz to England in a week or so.
> 
> Surely these are classic general knowledge things? I knew all this at their age and i went to one of the worst schools in my area!



Do you really think the contestants on BB are representative of the average person? 
I don't. It's lowest common denominator all the way, especially if they're working class.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2007)

Brian's birthday present: a can of cider and some knowledge.
The knowledge: he's now in the diary room being told that "Pauline" is a fake. "Pauline" won't know he knows. Could be quite funny imo, Brian's brain may explode under the pressure.  

Noms not leaked yet. The more I think about it the more sense it makes that Charley will be "evicted". I also think she may be worth backing at over 50/1 to win. This is madness, someone please talk me out of it... 

edit: noms have in fact just leaked - it's Charley and Nicky up, Charley will "go".


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Brian's birthday present: a can of cider and some knowledge.
> The knowledge: he's now in the diary room being told that "Pauline" is a fake. "Pauline" won't know he knows. Could be quite funny imo, Brian's brain may explode under the pressure.
> 
> Noms not leaked yet. The more I think about it the more sense it makes that Charley will be "evicted". I also think she may be worth backing at over 50/1 to win. This is madness, someone please talk me out of it...
> ...




Please tell me how/when Brian pee'd himself? I missed it. Ta


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 10, 2007)

surely putting charlie back in is just asking for a repeat of the big fight between victor, michelle and emma? 
i guess that's what channel 4 want but it made for really uncomfortable viewing
last time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> surely putting charlie back in is just asking for a repeat of the big fight between victor, michelle and emma?
> i guess that's what channel 4 want but it made for really uncomfortable viewing
> last time




Who is going to start throwing stuff around then?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2007)

The set-up will be in a) how Chanelle and Charley react to the news that Charley is up and b) the camera-focus on Chanelle's face as Charley comes back into the house after the interview all guns blazing. Nicky is just an irrelevance in all this really.

Personally I think Endemol are playing with fire here - imo Chanelle is seriously deranged and could react very badly. Still, one way or another it'll be the first friday-night "must-see" moment for BB this year, which is I suppose what they want.

Stella - Brian had an 'accident' in the caravan of love with Charley. He didn't seem too bothered and proudly told the house about it. I'm assuming BB had a good clean-up before the caravan was re-opened.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 10, 2007)

Aw...that was well nice when Charlie said kind stuff to Brian in between doing her hair and he cried.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 10, 2007)

<vomits at Ziggy>


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 10, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The set-up will be in a) how Chanelle and Charley react to the news that Charley is up and b) the camera-focus on Chanelle's face as Charley comes back into the house after the interview all guns blazing. Nicky is just an irrelevance in all this really.
> 
> Personally I think Endemol are playing with fire here - imo Chanelle is seriously deranged and could react very badly. Still, one way or another it'll be the first friday-night "must-see" moment for BB this year, which is I suppose what they want.
> 
> Stella - Brian had an 'accident' in the caravan of love with Charley. He didn't seem too bothered and proudly told the house about it. I'm assuming BB had a good clean-up before the caravan was re-opened.



I don't think it's a foregone conclusion Charley will 'go'.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 10, 2007)

Is brians dinkle really that big?  I'm only going by his garden strip.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2007)

Someone over at ds showed a rare sparkle of wit the other night in comparing Ziggy's face to the skin from a rice pudding stretched taut over a skull with a slash for a mouth. I liked that.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a foregone conclusion Charley will 'go'.



People want to see Chanelle's face when Charley re-enters the house. I agree that in many ways Nicky would be the more effective, entertaining choice, but voters won't take the long-term view or be that sophisticated imo. They want Charley out, even if it's for one hour only. There's also the potential problem of Nicky refusing to return to the house - Charley would relish the opportunity.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 10, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Do you really think the contestants on BB are representative of the average person?
> I don't. It's lowest common denominator all the way, especially if they're working class.



In the early big bro's i thought it did represent the average people from varying walks of life. Now its all models and wannabees.

I come from a working class, council estate type background and i knew those things. Maybe you just have to have low knowledge to get on big bro??? Thats how they do it, be thick..... Is that entertainment?


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 11, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Maybe you just have to have low knowledge to get on big bro??? Thats how they do it, be thick..... Is that entertainment?



Yes. Goddammit.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 11, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> People want to see Chanelle's face when Charley re-enters the house. I agree that in many ways Nicky would be the more effective, entertaining choice, but voters won't take the long-term view or be that sophisticated imo. They want Charley out, even if it's for one hour only. There's also the potential problem of Nicky refusing to return to the house - Charley would relish the opportunity.



They would see the same face if she stayed and Chan thought Charley was popular outside.

And I think a lot of people who want Charley out won't want to spend money on her becoming a more monstrous version of what they dislike about her already.

Sh'es gone from 1-20 to 1-3 - still 2 full days to go.  And many causal viewers will want to see how Nicky reacts to liams nomination.  People seem to think she'd have a nervous breakdown - I think she wouldn't give a shit, she's already guessed he has.

Nicky would return - she seemed to get a buzz out of the twist and hearing some positive stuff from davina along the lines of 'lighten up a bit' might turn things around completely for her.  All she lacks is self confidence.


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 11, 2007)

How many mugs are gonna ring in for this fiasco?

Too late this year. The only big character is a total fruit-case.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 11, 2007)

I think Brian should win. I can just imagine his reaction.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 11, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> In the early big bro's i thought it did represent the average people from varying walks of life. Now its all models and wannabees.
> 
> I come from a working class, council estate type background and i knew those things. Maybe you just have to have low knowledge to get on big bro??? Thats how they do it, be thick..... Is that entertainment?



Sad isn't it? 

Reminds me of a rumour about those who work the night shift at BP garages, that they were IQ tested and if scored too high wouldn't get the job as they'd get bored. Maybe they're doing that with BB.

According to that 'On the couch show' Chanelle now has the highest IQ in there and she aspires to be a WAG


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 11, 2007)

Brian seems like a very nice bloke. I also hope he wins. The other knuckle scraper has already picked up 100 grand for bloody nothing.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 11, 2007)

angermanagement said:
			
		

> Brian seems like a very nice bloke. I also hope he wins. The other knuckle scraper has already picked up 100 grand for bloody nothing.



Yep, Brian is quite possibly the only one who makes me laugh in there. He has every chance of winning.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep, Brian to win. Liam turns out to be a bit of a cock.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll feel quite sorry for Chanelle if Charley goes then comes back again. 

The poor sod'll be so relieved and hopefully chill out a bit then get whoop-arsed by Charley when she comes back in and finally crack.




ITS MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
\
:cry:


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Someone over at ds showed a rare sparkle of wit the other night in comparing Ziggy's face to the skin from a rice pudding stretched taut over a skull with a slash for a mouth. I liked that.




Oh yes!  
That's very good!  
I like it too!


----------



## Structaural (Jul 11, 2007)

My missus thinks he's got the same mouth 'mannerisms' as GW. Bush. Apey.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 11, 2007)

why would any vote for summit which has no impact?  if you were going to spend the money then surely it'd be on nicky and not spend cash on not evicting charley...


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 11, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I agree that in many ways Nicky would be the more effective, entertaining choice, but voters won't take the long-term view or be that sophisticated imo. They want Charley out, even if it's for one hour only.


I think thats right but it would be good for nicky to go back in feeling much more positive about everything.
 Charley going back in will just be a nightmare, subjecting all of them and us to a few days of very loud ranting and i think we've all had enough of that already


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep, as you say Pavlik/Oranges it'll be much more of the same when she returns. Its not like anything different is it? She's already a boring and predictable spoilt brat, what will change? Then she'll defo be booted out again!
Nikki would probably be more entertaining for the longevity of the show.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2007)

She'll be booted out again? I doubt they'd want two Charley evictions in two weeks. They have to pace things.
I'll be laying Charley bigtime in the next eviction market (unless they announce on friday that the "evictee" is immune next week, which I hope they don't) 

The public's appetite for blood has been whetted now - Charley HAS to go and return to kick off with Chanelle. We're expecting it and looking forward to it, and anything else on friday night will be a massive anticlimax.

Fake eviction odds:

Charley: 1.18
Nikki: 5.3

I wouldn't bother this week tbh, dodgy market.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2007)

I have tried not to Charley bash, but i am weak
I'd like to think she is a plant and that no-one could be as obnoxious but I shall accept that...I am a dreamer.

Regardless of age, she is everything I dislike about a person and more....Utterly, indescribely, abhorrent with zero self awareness.

* feels dirty*


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2007)

I think I hate Charley as much as Sheo hates Ziggy.  

I've never seen anyone so awful anywhere, ever!


----------



## foamy (Jul 11, 2007)

was that Charlee saying 'Pooh' was gorgeous when they showed her on the screen, then 2 seconds later when BB revealed 'Pooh' as a fake Charlee was shouting 'she's ugly and bow legged'?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2007)

"She's ENGERLISH!!! ENGERLISH!!!"  

I *heart* Charley bigtime.


----------



## Addy (Jul 11, 2007)

It will be fun this friday to see Charlie evicted.
She will watch everyone bitch about her in her 'bestest moments' bit, then she will re-enter and cause carnage!!!  
I cant stand the bint, but you need to keep in the lively ones until its down to 3-4 housemates.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 11, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Charley HAS to go and return to kick off with Chanelle. We're expecting it and looking forward to it, and anything else on friday night will be a massive anticlimax.
> 
> :



Think I might switch off if this happens.  Too predictable.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 12, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Think I might switch off if this happens.  Too predictable.



I said the same earlier, sooooo predictable. Even her arguing is getting dull, and that was the only thing she can do. One trick pony, a vile one at that....


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 12, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Think I might switch off if this happens.  Too predictable.


yep, surely a car crash is only good to watch if you come across it by chance.
i dont think chanelle (or the rest of the nation) deserves to be subjected to charlies boring ranting anymore than neccesary. 
chanelle just speaks the truth about charley. she's a vile, hideous creature.


----------



## Utopia (Jul 12, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> was that Charlee saying 'Pooh' was gorgeous when they showed her on the screen, then 2 seconds later when BB revealed 'Pooh' as a fake Charlee was shouting 'she's ugly and bow legged'?




Anyone hear Charly say something earlier in the programme last night along the lines of "She should go back to Australia", where have we heard that type of comment before????


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 12, 2007)

Charley should get the biggest, best booing of all time. A lot of gesturing, a lot of 'I'm not effin bovvered. Y'know what...An I'm not being funny, y'barstewards...'

Oh boy, looking forward to it. Will she go back in, or tell 'em where to get off. Hope she tells them where to get off. Screw up their plans....


----------



## john x (Jul 12, 2007)

angermanagement said:
			
		

> Hope she tells them where to get off. Screw up their plans....



No chance. She is too greedy and too self-centred. She knows by now that she has a good chance of winning it and will not be able to resist the chance of some brief z-list celebrity.

john x


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 12, 2007)

I've said before, you can guarantee she'll get tons of media coverage for being a twat. Thats seems to be the only thing you need to be in the papers these days.

Honestly, i actually thought she was a set up for a while because i thought no-one could be that vulgar......


----------



## moomoo (Jul 12, 2007)

Please make Charley go away ...........................


----------



## Allan (Jul 12, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Please make Charley go away ...........................



NO! Charley's the best thing about BB this year. Keep her in!


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 12, 2007)

i'm finding her non stop whiney voice almost unbearable now.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 12, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> NO! Charley's the best thing about BB this year. Keep her in!



That sums up how poor the show is Allan. A spoilt, unbearable wannabee is the highlight. I just count my blessings i do not know her. 

I said before she a one trick pony who's immature ramblings are very dull now.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 12, 2007)

Vote Nicky out goddammit.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 13, 2007)

Charly's got to stay - she's great tv and like Nikky last year she has an endearing side. Incredible, unbelievable narcissism. Fascinating.
Not that bovvered by the way she talks as most people I know talk a bit like that (not quite as relentlessly though).
Nicky needs to go as she's the biggest bitch in there and she'll slag almost everyone off in her interview. 
I think Charly will get the fake eviction though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so bored with BB8 that I can't eve be arsed to have an opinion anymore


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 13, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Charly's got to stay - she's great tv and like Nikky last year she has an endearing side. Incredible, unbelievable narcissism. Fascinating.



Endearing? What do you think of the really generally lovely people of the world then? The first time i've read something like that, she's fucking awful. 
To be fascinating you have to bawl like a 3 year old all the time and shout. Your easily pleased....


----------



## Structaural (Jul 13, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Endearing? What do you think of the really generally lovely people of the world then? The first time i've read something like that, she's fucking awful.
> To be fascinating you have to bawl like a 3 year old all the time and shout. Your easily pleased....



What are you on about? What have the genuinely lovely people of the world got to do with whether I can see some goodness in a character on a reality tv show? Get a grip.

She's an annoying, narcissistic, bullying, nutter but I'd rather watch her than any of the last 4 series winners with the exception of Pete.

And I'm supposed to respect the opinions of someone who uses the word 'vulgar'.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 13, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I am so bored with BB8 that I can't eve be arsed to have an opinion anymore


 

I'm liking fake week. Especially the punishments for non events. Glueing corn back on the cob? Ha!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 13, 2007)

What I like about Charley is seeing other people react to her. I think Gerry coped really really badly.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 13, 2007)

blimey! 
i just saw one of the twins nearly getting into an argument on the live feed


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 13, 2007)

the thing about charley is that she's so stupid and talks so fast that she doesnt realise she says something then contradicts herself within seconds.

I cant find anything endearing about her but i've just spent the last two weeks throwing someone equally irritating out of my house


----------



## Strawman (Jul 13, 2007)

I was under the impression the "fake" housemate would be staying the week? did something happen or was she only ever supposed to stay for 2 days?

I think the last 2 weeks have been good for BB, loved the sins task and im liking the way BB seems to have a bit of a joke when talking to the HMs.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 13, 2007)

chalrie has to fill the psace with noise to prevent her from thinking otherwise she'd implode hopefully just like BB will be... figners crossed they'll do one more and then that's it... they have fucked what was an entertaing program by utter shite dullness...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 13, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Nicky needs to go as she's the biggest bitch in there and she'll slag almost everyone off in her interview.
> .



You are joking?  Charley bitches more than the rest put together.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 13, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> You are joking?  Charley bitches more than the rest put together.



With Nicky


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 13, 2007)

Strawman said:
			
		

> I was under the impression the "fake" housemate would be staying the week? did something happen or was she only ever supposed to stay for 2 days?
> 
> I think the last 2 weeks have been good for BB, loved the sins task and im liking the way BB seems to have a bit of a joke when talking to the HMs.



I think because Brian made sure Pauline was 'most fake' for the shopping task, they passed and were therefore told the truth.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 13, 2007)

someone that delusional must be quite rare surely


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2007)

Surely the Magritte reference will go over 99% of the audience's heads?

*is smug because I got it*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2007)

I wish they had been allowed to boo her, but her concern at the silence was good I suppose. Loved seeing her shout "don't boo me, I've not done nothing" just before the break


----------



## moomoo (Jul 13, 2007)

*Watches between my fingers*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> *Watches between my fingers*



Ha, I was doing that too!

Can you believe her now - "they love me so much"  

Fucking hell. I did enjoy that, I will admit.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 13, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> someone that delusional must be quite rare surely



Yep Pavlik, she is the queen of spin. I admire her positive outlook actually.

With more thought, in a way i think its cruel, think she has massive psychological problems. She's being set up for a massive fall.....


----------



## Griff (Jul 13, 2007)

What happened, I can't be bothered to turn the telly on.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 14, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Yep Pavlik, she is the queen of spin. I admire her positive outlook actually.
> 
> With more thought, in a way i think its cruel, think she has massive psychological problems. She's being set up for a massive fall.....



Now she's seen that 1000's of people will turn up to see her, she could end up like another princess nikki


----------



## unusual_solid (Jul 14, 2007)

thought she redeemed herself for about two minutes and showed the kind of emotion and insight into how much of a cow she was being. but then fuck it yeah she wanted to go straight back in and start mixing it up again. hate to admit it but i am getting into it a bit.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jul 14, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> What happened, I can't be bothered to turn the telly on.



Stupid, stupid people acting twats.


----------



## Griff (Jul 14, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Stupid, stupid people acting twats.



Which is why I didn't bother sticking the telly on.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2007)

Just watched the eviction show, rather dull but absolutely fascinating from the point when Charley was shown the HMs nominating. Carole was a PERFECT choice of fave housemate, her sob story got airtime and Charley got to look perceptive. Davina's set questions were very revealing - is this year's theme the redemption of Charley? If so, can she control herself enough to fit the role? Charley was briefed well on what to say imo.
Before tonight I suspected the next week's theme would be either a) the destruction of the Ziggy/Chanelle relationship (about time) or b) the building up and knocking down of Charley. I think it's a)  
Ziggy is utterly hated but has possibly bought time by building bridges with Charley - BB are pushing the possible romance there, and Chanelle I think is a more likely sacrificial lamb than rice pudding-skin face. She's a high maintainance potential problem for the show and not all that entertaining without the relationship storyline (or with imo). Also bear in mind that there are only four males left in the house. At the moment.  

Game on people.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2007)

OS your reading and comment on the show is spot on. would you recommend laying early odds on chanelle then?


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 14, 2007)

The Carole/Charley relationship was sick bucket stuff last night. I'd imagine Carole has spent a lifetime flogging dead horses and backing every losing cause on offer.
The woman has engineered herself top dog status in the house like Bee Smith in Prisoner Cell Block H.

I look forward to seeing what transpires. Charley appears bomb proof, with her now close friend Nicky who certainly isn't.

And despite all of this messing about it STILL isn't a great viewing this year.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 14, 2007)

angermanagement said:
			
		

> And despite all of this messing about it STILL isn't a great viewing this year.




Big brother is to predictable for me. Everything they do we can see it coming, we even know how the house mates will react. 
The BB management are writing the scrips and the house mates are the puppets, they will drain every ounce out of these then dump them. 

Charley seems to be the big pawn at the minute and she has a massive height to fall from. Its a sad time when the main character in the house is a total unlikable idiot, isn't it? 
What is sadder is that if she goes, the rest have even less to give than her! And she only shouts, thats her talent!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 14, 2007)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ap8Ja2jxQqU
She knew she was going back in.....


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 14, 2007)

Everytime I see Charlies mouth move I understand why serial killers exist!!

Can you imagine living with that for more than 1 second ffs!! 

Possibly the worst caricature of a human being I have ever seen on tv.

Charley out next week cuz she knows too much about the other housemates now. Its in their best interests to get her out.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 14, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Everytime I see Charlies mouth move I understand why serial killers exist!!
> 
> Can you imagine living with that for more than 1 second ffs!!


 She would blatatly have to die if we ever got snowed in together somewhere


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 14, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> With Nicky



Or Ziggy.  Or Tracey.  Or the diary room.  Or by herself in the toilet........


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 14, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Just watched the eviction show, rather dull but absolutely fascinating from the point when Charley was shown the HMs nominating. Carole was a PERFECT choice of fave housemate, her sob story got airtime and Charley got to look perceptive. Davina's set questions were very revealing - is this year's theme the redemption of Charley? If so, can she control herself enough to fit the role? Charley was briefed well on what to say imo.
> Before tonight I suspected the next week's theme would be either a) the destruction of the Ziggy/Chanelle relationship (about time) or b) the building up and knocking down of Charley. I think it's a)
> Ziggy is utterly hated but has possibly bought time by building bridges with Charley - BB are pushing the possible romance there, and Chanelle I think is a more likely sacrificial lamb than rice pudding-skin face. She's a high maintainance potential problem for the show and not all that entertaining without the relationship storyline (or with imo). Also bear in mind that there are only four males left in the house. At the moment.
> 
> Game on people.



This is why I hope the show dies on it's arse.  It's not reality TV, it's Big Brothers Reality TV.

Charley thinks she's popular now.  Did the boos and shouts of fix as she went back in not resonate with her??

Ironically last night it looked like Nicky perked up a bit - this twist might end up doing her more good than Charley who is still out as soon as she is up, even against Ziggy.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone else read about her cousin, Kieron agreeing to sign for Sunderland??  Surely he isn't wanting to get away as far as possible from south London.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 14, 2007)

The live feed was hilarious last night. Charley going on about the crowd loving her.  

The eviction show was so much better with davina under strict instructions. I normally find her highly annoying.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm loving Charley telling the housemates how she's got "a massive following" outside.


----------



## lostexpectation (Jul 14, 2007)

deluded lier...uberbitch horible person

why did they stop programming and the most interesting bit, when she wet back in the house...:/


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 14, 2007)

Problem is, the rest are just so dull. 

I was hoping Jonathon would return, but that seems unlikely now he's in the Priory...

The rest simply don't deliver very much. Brian's good value, but the others are quite dissapointing. Take away Charley, and the Ziggy/Chanelle thingy, and I don't think there's a show there really. I think they need some new housemates.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 14, 2007)

tracy -ok 

lol - not much longer
ziggy - nextman
gerry - next
liam & tracy
1 of the twins
brian erh unsure
twins ok split em up
tracy 2 win
have i missed 1 ?
fuck am sad watchin this shite, pay good money for it, why?


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 14, 2007)

oh! sorry Dam whats his name ! 
hmmmmh  

kangaroo presssion , nice


----------



## Snufkin! (Jul 15, 2007)

I think Charley is quite good looking.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 15, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Problem is, the rest are just so dull.
> 
> I was hoping Jonathon would return, but that seems unlikely now he's in the Priory...
> 
> The rest simply don't deliver very much. Brian's good value, but the others are quite dissapointing. Take away Charley, and the Ziggy/Chanelle thingy, and I don't think there's a show there really. I think they need some new housemates.



Thing is, I think if you took awa those 2 elements, we might have a better show.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> This is why I hope the show dies on it's arse.  It's not reality TV, it's Big Brothers Reality TV.
> 
> Charley thinks she's popular now.  Did the boos and shouts of fix as she went back in not resonate with her??
> 
> Ironically last night it looked like Nicky perked up a bit - this twist might end up doing her more good than Charley who is still out as soon as she is up, even against Ziggy.



No offence, but anyone who thinks BB is reality tv is missing the point. You can blame Nick Bateman way back in series 1 for that - once Nasty Nick was exposed and the production team realised just what kind of ratings they could get through controversial behaviour the die was cast. BB4 was a return to basics and look what happened to that - the most boring series to date. Last year the production team *attempted* to manipulate events (keeping Grace in for example) and largely failed to organise the proverbial piss-up in the brewery. This year I believe they're keeping a far tighter rein on events - even down to filming several nomination sequences from each HM under the guise of nominations not being for "acceptable reasons" and cherrypicking the ones that suit them best. The show seem more story-driven this year.

Still working on a unifying theory for this week and beyond, but I keep seeing Charley as Eliza Doolittle and Gerry as Prof Henry Higgins at the mo'.   

Oh yeah, and lay Charley for the 5th eviction at 3.25. If they'd wanted to set her up and knock her down they'd have given her a VERY different eviction interview.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 15, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Thing is, I think if you took awa those 2 elements, we might have a better show.



Really? But with who?

I'm so dissapointed in Tracey and Carol. I loved them when they went in, but niether have lived up to what they promised. Liam's a nice bit of eye candy and Brian's great, the twins are very sweet but don't really do anything, Nicky whines, and Gerry I can take or leave. It's all a bit bland this year I feel.


----------



## TV_Helen (Jul 15, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No offence, but...



In other words: "D'ya know what? I'm not being funny or nuffink but..."


----------



## N_igma (Jul 15, 2007)

Shoulda kept Seany tbh. All the current housemates are bores.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah, put Seany back in!
I've heard that there's rumours they are putting an ex housemate back. So I hope it's him.

Although of course there's rumours that Prince is going in too... so for the word 'rumour' read 'bollocks'.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 15, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Yeah, put Seany back in!
> I've heard that there's rumours they are putting an ex housemate back. So I hope it's him.


I'm so glad I've never called in to one of these shows.
Is there really any point when they put people in and take 'em out again as and when they choose?


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 15, 2007)

Snufkin! said:
			
		

> I think Charley is quite good looking.



She is and has a nice figure. Unfortunately she is a total idiot which overhauls all of that in my mind. Can you imagine trying to get with her, that would mean you would have to talk to her which is to unbearable!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 15, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> . This year I believe they're keeping a far tighter rein on events - even down to filming several nomination sequences from each HM under the guise of nominations not being for "acceptable reasons" and cherrypicking the ones that suit them best. The show seem more story-driven this year.
> 
> :




And we have the lowest viewing figures for any series.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 15, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Really? But with who?
> 
> I'm so dissapointed in Tracey and Carol. I loved them when they went in, but niether have lived up to what they promised. Liam's a nice bit of eye candy and Brian's great, the twins are very sweet but don't really do anything, Nicky whines, and Gerry I can take or leave. It's all a bit bland this year I feel.



We won't kno as long as Charley is there.  jade ruined CBB5 when she went in as she totally dominated her little minions.  Charley does the same except it's the whole house walking on eggshells.  Chanelle or the twins may have more to them.  More people probably would have fallen out with Ziggy, Nicky or carole by now but because Charley is there the others are more tolerant of each other.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 15, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> She is and has a nice figure. Unfortunately she is a total idiot which overhauls all of that in my mind. Can you imagine trying to get with her, that would mean you would have to talk to her which is to unbearable!



Her sister is much better looking imo.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 15, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> We won't kno as long as Charley is there.  jade ruined CBB5 when she went in as she totally dominated her little minions.  Charley does the same except it's the whole house walking on eggshells.  Chanelle or the twins may have more to them.  More people probably would have fallen out with Ziggy, Nicky or carole by now but because Charley is there the others are more tolerant of each other.



hmm, good point mr hill. I do think Carol is a very nice woman, I just wish she would fuck off the housework and enjoy herself a bit. I so hope Seany isn't coming back, he was dreadful.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2007)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> In other words: "D'ya know what? I'm not being funny or nuffink but..."



Damn, it's catching.


----------



## john x (Jul 15, 2007)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ap8Ja2jxQqU



Is it my computer or is the audio on that clip completely incomprehensible?  

john x


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> And we have the lowest viewing figures for any series.



Quite right HH, I'm certainly no Endemol apologist - they've got the HM mix badly wrong this year. What I am saying is that after last year's damp squib they're determined to push BB8 along story-driven avenues, and at any cost. If we can detect those stories before thay happen we can a) be annoyingly smug about it (guilty as charged) and b) make a little pocket money on the side. I fully expect to fall flat on my face at some point this year (I'm already regretting laying Brian in the "to win" market), but as far as I'm concerned it's still the Charley show, for better or worse.

News: they're nominating now. Ziggy and Chanelle may have been allowed only one nom. Charley should escape being up - if she's up and goes then ignore everything further I say about BB, because I've plainly lost it. If they want Charley's allies to remain then Nicky will stay, if they want this Pygmallion thing I'm hoping for to stand a chance then she'll be seen as a negative influence and will go. If it's a deadwood eviction then Tracy may be in trouble.

Citin'


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 15, 2007)

don't you think oranges,  they might read threads like this to judge the viewers reaction and if they do, they could, in theory, change the script?

does that sound a bit conspiraloony?


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 15, 2007)

I actually think that Charley needs help and is being exploited by BB. 
She is being manipulated because they know she thinks she's a mega star so they are just inflating her ego to get ratings. They want her to act ridiculous and it was so staged, its actually going to effect her mental state long term.
She's gonna have a massive fall when back in the real world because she cant take criticism and is never responsible for her own actions. 

Apparently i hear they are throwing some more 'stars in their x-factor' blokes in on Friday. Yawn.......


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> don't you think oranges,  they might read threads like this to judge the viewers reaction and if they do, they could, in theory, change the script?
> 
> does that sound a bit conspiraloony?



I'd imagine they keep a very close eye on the digispy and c4 forums for general feedback, although I don't think it would influence policy per se. I know for a fact that certain members of the production team watch the Betfair forums like hawks - funny how nomination day switches to a sunday a week after Betfair introduce an eviction market suspension at midnight on sunday to avoid insider trader. Lalala.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 15, 2007)

i think she's under no uncertainly as to what people think of her after her eviction her lies about the public reaction to her have put paid to that...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2007)

Ziggy = Cunt


Urgh! He makes me fucking retch!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm still not watching it



I miss it (well, I miss BBs of years past!)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2007)

I can only assure you that you'd hate that slimy lying patronising two-faced cunt too, if you did.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 15, 2007)

And now Charley has met Posh spice 'several times'. Cows, sheep, bullshit!  Because Posh's security would let Charley near her......


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## wishface (Jul 15, 2007)

lmao.

if only celebs weren't ever allowed near charlie ;D


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 15, 2007)

The thing is Charley considers herself an 'it' girl already. 

She hangs out with all the celebs you know and is already quite talented apparently, sucking footballers, aint that called escorting? Searching out men for cash????

I do feel sorry for her now to be honest, genuinely think she's being exploited as she's not got a clue.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 16, 2007)

Y'know, cruel as it is, I'm finding it so entertaining the way Charley is winding them up in there.

I actually felt sorry for Ziggy tonight. "my penis has caused me problems before"  

Oh dear me, he really isn't the player he clearly thought he was.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> hmm, good point mr hill. I do think Carol is a very nice woman, I just wish she would fuck off the housework and enjoy herself a bit. I so hope Seany isn't coming back, he was dreadful.



The reason why I think everyone thinks they're boring is that, like BB4, most HM's are quite nice, reasonable and civilised.

If you look back, Charley is like Kitten or Shabazz.  It was the Kitten/Shabazz show the first week but when they went, the rest still managed to make a show of it.  No reason to think this lot are any different.  gerry and Zigzag hate Nicky and tracy and vice versa.  brian dislikes Gerry, carole annoys everyone every 48 hours.  Without Charley I think these differences would be brought more to the surface.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 16, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'm still not watching it
> 
> 
> 
> I miss it (well, I miss BBs of years past!)



Seconded.  It's no longer essential viewing this year mainly because watching Charlie makes me scream at the TV but having sky plus means I can ffwd every time I see her.  Just can't be arsed watching at all now though, this is the first summer for 8 years I haven't obsessed over BB.  AND the weather is so shit it makes me want to kill people.

ETA WOOHOO  200 posts in 6 years!!!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Ziggy = Cunt
> 
> 
> Urgh! He makes me fucking retch!



I don't actually think he's a bad guy but wtf is he doing re chanelle.  How does he think he will get away with manipulating a 19 year old.  When he's up, unless its against Charley, he's gone.

Hopefully it will be against Nicky this week ( still my favourite).  Just to see the smug look wiped off Gerrys boat more than anything.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Quite right HH, I'm certainly no Endemol apologist - they've got the HM mix badly wrong this year. What I am saying is that after last year's damp squib they're determined to push BB8 along story-driven avenues, and at any cost. If we can detect those stories before thay happen we can a) be annoyingly smug about it (guilty as charged) and b) make a little pocket money on the side. I fully expect to fall flat on my face at some point this year (I'm already regretting laying Brian in the "to win" market), but as far as I'm concerned it's still the Charley show, for better or worse.
> 
> News: they're nominating now. Ziggy and Chanelle may have been allowed only one nom. Charley should escape being up - if she's up and goes then ignore everything further I say about BB, because I've plainly lost it. If they want Charley's allies to remain then Nicky will stay, if they want this Pygmallion thing I'm hoping for to stand a chance then she'll be seen as a negative influence and will go. If it's a deadwood eviction then Tracy may be in trouble.
> 
> Citin'



I will sound biased but they way treated Nicky really pisses me off.  Like Imogen last year, as soon as any romance element had gone, she disappears from the highlights unless she's bitching despite both having more to them.

This noms thing backs me up I think.  No one will know Ziggy did it unless he mentions it.  everyone heard when Nicky did it.  Surely it's not because Ziggy has the romance angle zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 16, 2007)

HH - I liked Nicky at the start, but she hasn't really done that much for me. The "kitchen wars" thing in the first two weeks, plus the failed play at Liam is as far as it goes really. The Liam thing was her big chance to define herself one way or another (bunnyboiler/graceful in defeat) but she withdrew into default whinging mode - and now that's the way she'll stay bar a miracle. The public know she's not really the self-styled manhater she used as a ticket in, just a bit mardy.
She's looking really, really vulnerable for 5th evictee.


----------



## angermanagement (Jul 16, 2007)

Nicky. Jezus!

'Don't handle me.' To Liam, after planting her stunted self on his knee. Then the 'heaping cushions' fiasco during the sleep task. Wow is that golum some strange female human. She has a voice like a car that wont start. Oh boy, they will boo her big time......


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

Its so scripted this year its untrue. 

Charley will last a while longer because its been fixed that she does. 
After that time a top doctor said that they may have to renovate the house so they can get her and her ego out when they leave.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Its so scripted this year its untrue.
> 
> Charley will last a while longer because its been fixed that she does.
> After that time a top doctor said that they may have to renovate the house so they can get her and her ego out when they leave.


sniff do i smell a racist troll what say you about the other house mates leeloks...


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sniff do i smell a racist troll what say you about the other house mates leeloks...



oh come on. just cos he dislikes charly (like everyone else in the country it seems) how does this mean he/she's a racist garf?   (unless he/she's posted other racist stuff?)

anyway, i've watched a couple of bits over the past few days.

two words. 

Brian. Genius.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sniff do i smell a racist troll what say you about the other house mates leeloks...



What is racist about that? She has a massive ego, so does Paris Hilton! Point out the racism in what i said, please.
So i can't say anything about anyone non-white then? I think she's a total idiot, not because she's black, because she is an idiot! 
I don't like Paris Hilton either, she's an idiot to. I also don't like Ziggy, think he is a creepy bastard. The twins fucking annoying squealing every five minutes, Channelle read 'as twins' etc....

I also don't like you already either, no matter what you look like for insinuating racism, you are pathetic.

If you read back at my posts (can you read?) i actually state that Brian is my favourite and is the only one that makes me generally laugh!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> oh come on. just cos he dislikes charly (like everyone else in the country it seems) how does this mean he/she's a racist garf?   (unless he/she's posted other racist stuff?)
> 
> anyway, i've watched a couple of bits over the past few days.
> 
> ...


nope it's becuase their only comments are snidie digs must be a hooker ... she's not intelligent... 

etc
etc
etc

it's the general tone... of their posting ....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> What is racist about that? She has a massive ego, so does Paris Hilton! Point out the racism in what i said, please.
> So i can't say anything about anyone non-white then? I think she's a total idiot, not because she's black, because she is an idiot!
> I don't like Paris Hilton either, she's an idiot to. I also don't like Ziggy, think he is a creepy bastard. The twins fucking annoying squealing every five minutes, Channelle read 'as twins' etc....
> 
> ...


why don't you tell us precisely why you don't like charley or indeed any of the women in there... 

as for insinuating anything that's crap i've said it straight i think you're racist and that's it... no beating about the bush here or inferring...


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nope it's becuase their only comments are snidie digs must be a hooker ... she's not intelligent...
> 
> etc
> etc
> ...




i just had a look through a couple of pages worth of Leeloks posts and can find absolutely nothing to suggest he/she is a racist.  

seriously Garf. you're treading on dodgy ground outing someone on here as a racist, and you know it. what have you got against Leelok? what is this 'general tone' you speak of? 

(and i have no agenda. i've never even noticed his/her posts before now)


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> If you read back at my posts (can you read?) i actually state that Brian is my favourite and is the only one that makes me generally laugh!



A clever racist ploy maybe? Or maybe garf is just acting the plonker.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> why don't you tell us precisely why you don't like charley or indeed any of the women in there...
> 
> as for insinuating anything that's crap i've said it straight i think you're racist and that's it... no beating about the bush here or inferring...



Fear of a few cranks thinking they're racist won't make people stop hating her if thats your intention.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't see what i've done to be accused of being racist. For not liking someone non-white you are now a racist! No matter how they annoy you or who they are. My best mate of 25 years is of Nigerian dissent! Can't wait to show him this, he'll laugh so much!

So what are you gonna suggest then? That everyone in the world must like everyone regardless of what they do and say? 
You don't know what i am or who i am from a handful of posts on here. I am totally insulted and horrified by your disgraceful accusations.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

To be honest i was totally enjoying putting a few posts on here, the odd wind up but this has blown me away. 
I'm so angry with your misjudgment, will have to consider a few angles.


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2007)

please don't worry too much Leeloks - and don't leave because of this. 

Garf is just one poster on here. and maybe he might even admit he was a bit hasty/wrong in this instance.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> To be honest i was totally enjoying putting a few posts on here, the odd wind up but this has blown me away.
> I'm so angry with your misjudgment, will have to consider a few angles.


Theres quite a few holier than thou, judgemental tossers on urban leeloks.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

I hope so Foo, i may come across a bit blunt with my words, admittedly. 

But that for me is one of the most insulting things anyone has ever said to me. In 33 years i have never been systematically accused of that, and soooo wrongly. For me that is like being called a nonce or rapist.
Its total bullshit and something i feel very strongly about, not gonna go to deep on here but it is a big issue with me. Like i say i'm considering things.

I simply don't like her from her (Charley) TV performance, might love her to bits if i met her. For me to justify myself to a no-one is beyond me. And this is where it ends foo. I'm well upset....


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2007)

oh bugger. sorry you're upset. 

but i can see why you're upset. to be accused of being racist if you're not must be  fucking horrible. 

don't leave just because of one poster is my advice, but of course you're free to do what you like.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't be a nob Garf.


----------



## ch750536 (Jul 16, 2007)

What a bunch of wankers. Leave & go elsewhere bud, not deserving of you here & I don't even know you.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> I hope so Foo, i may come across a bit blunt with my words, admittedly.
> 
> But that for me is one of the most insulting things anyone has ever said to me. In 33 years i have never been systematically accused of that, and soooo wrongly. For me that is like being called a nonce or rapist.
> Its total bullshit and something i feel very strongly about, not gonna go to deep on here but it is a big issue with me. Like i say i'm considering things.
> ...


for the record i don't know you at all and can only go off your posts which appear to have singlled charley out, the tone of which is distictly unpleasent to my perception which is why i commented. 

i apologise if i have upset you personally as this isn't the intent, as i dont' know you from adam.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> for the record i don't know you at all and can only go off your posts which appear to have singlled charley out, the tone of which is distictly unpleasent to my perception which is why i commented.
> 
> i apologise if i have upset you personally as this isn't the intent, as i dont' know you from adam.



Which is precisely why you shouldn't judge on a handful of posts. To me, that is the ultimate insult. If you knew what i do in my community in my spare time you would be hugely embarrassed.

Its my choice not to like someone, flippin hell, i dislike loads of people from every walk of life, i aint that selective!  

My worry is that you can't go around accusing people of being racist at the drop of a hat just because they diss someone that you don't agree with. 
Just as low life racists get themselves in a lot of trouble, people accusing others wrongfully do as well.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Which is precisely why you shouldn't judge on a handful of posts. To me, that is the ultimate insult. If you knew what i do in my community in my spare time you would be hugely embarrassed.
> 
> Its my choice not to like someone, flippin hell, i dislike loads of people from every walk of life, i aint that selective!
> 
> ...


erm all i have to go on all anyone has to go on is their words as we cannot see your actions or deeds dear that's the way internet bulleting boards work i don't care about your personal life i do care about the tone you have written your comments which to me comes accross in that manner.  that's my opinion of your words you are free to take it or leave it.  

thansk for your concern but it's totally unfounded


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2007)

Very ungracious garf. Just say sorry like an adult. The fact that all you have to go on is the words typed and that you then make a judgement based on them in no way precludes you from getting it arse about tit, misreading or missing out a central part - as you have clearly done here.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm all i have to go on all anyone has to go on is their words as we cannot see your actions or deeds dear that's the way internet bulleting boards work i don't care about your personal life i do care about the tone you have written your comments which to me comes accross in that manner.  that's my opinion of your words you are free to take it or leave it.
> 
> thansk for your concern but it's totally unfounded



How can you write in a tone???? I am concerned because you to me are as offensive as being the racist itself. Throwing a grotesque insult at someone innocent on very little basis of evidence is asking for trouble in my opinion. 

I believe you to be very immature (by your words on here) and not even big enough to apologise for your wrongful words like they were something trivial.

You cannot see my actions or deeds 'dear' its true which is precisely why you are making a fool out of yourself writing such rubbish.

Thats that anyway, can't be arsed to discuss anything else with you.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 16, 2007)

What a pointless, unneccessary derail - there's sweet fa in Leelok's posts to suggest anything at all other than he/she doesn't like Charley. Rather like 90% of the BB-watching public at the moment. That is allowed you know. 

ANYWAY. Confirmed up for eviction this week - Nicky and Gerry. Bye Nicky.

I'm finding it interesting that they're removing the most negative influence on Charley at this stage (and she won't really be a loss to the show tbh). This daft theory I've got about this year's theme being the redemption of Charley might, just might have something to it y'know.


----------



## Snufkin! (Jul 16, 2007)

awesome, yet another petty squabble.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2007)

Read some of his other posts to get an indication of the sort of poster Garf is Leeloks (and he seems to be having an even worse day that usual judging from his very recent posts)....noone'll take any notice of what he's saying, cos it's clearly absolute bollocks, so just ignore him and don't worry about it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2007)

torres said:
			
		

> Very ungracious garf. Just say sorry like an adult. The fact that all you have to go on is the words typed and that you then make a judgement based on them in no way precludes you from getting it arse about tit, misreading or missing out a central part - as you have clearly done here.


erm i think you'll find i've already apologise unreservedly we are siply discussing the perceptions and why it's happen now thanks.

piss off theres a dear...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> How can you write in a tone???? I am concerned because you to me are as offensive as being the racist itself. Throwing a grotesque insult at someone innocent on very little basis of evidence is asking for trouble in my opinion.
> 
> I believe you to be very immature (by your words on here) and not even big enough to apologise for your wrongful words like they were something trivial.
> 
> ...


erm i have apologise look up... ^^

but it doesn't change my mind ... sorry...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2007)

Prick.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> ANYWAY. Confirmed up for eviction this week - Nicky and Gerry. Bye Nicky.



Yep, Nicky will go (can i say that?), Gerry is quite popular i think and has more to offer the show in general. Nicky always seems grumpy, at the start i thought she would be ace  . Charley seems to have a little foot hold, i actually think she may last a few more weeks at least.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 16, 2007)

You offered an alan partridge apology. But leeloks has said they're ignoring you from now on, so i won't be taking this thread any further off tracks. You do need to grow up though.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2007)

torres said:
			
		

> You offered an alan partridge apology. But leeloks has said they're ignoring you from now on, so i won't be taking this thread any further off tracks. You do need to grow up though.


yeah i mean god forbid anyone were to stae something or express an opinion against the main stream right...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2007)

You're _so radical_ Garf.


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm i have apologise look up... ^^
> 
> but it doesn't change my mind ... sorry...




you've apologised - but still have the same opinion of Leelok's posts?

that is madness. or nonsense.  

just say sorry, you were bang out of order.

what i've seen of Charly makes me think she's a horrible, self obsessed, materialistic, rude and aggressive bitch.

does this make me racist Garf?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> To be honest i was totally enjoying putting a few posts on here, the odd wind up but this has blown me away.
> I'm so angry with your misjudgment, will have to consider a few angles.



wtf?

You don't have to justify anything.  the girl is widely hated for being a self absorbed, ignorant, two faced little madam who seems content not to amend her behaviour.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> What a pointless, unneccessary derail - there's sweet fa in Leelok's posts to suggest anything at all other than he/she doesn't like Charley. Rather like 90% of the BB-watching public at the moment. That is allowed you know.
> 
> ANYWAY. Confirmed up for eviction this week - Nicky and Gerry. Bye Nicky.
> 
> I'm finding it interesting that they're removing the most negative influence on Charley at this stage (and she won't really be a loss to the show tbh). This daft theory I've got about this year's theme being the redemption of Charley might, just might have something to it y'know.



Not now they've stiched her up and allowed other housemates to break rules to the point she isolates herself, no it won't be a great loss.

And I don't see how she is a negative influence on Charley - Charley listens to no one.  Other way around maybe but if other hm's have conspired against you and BB allow it, what else are you going to do??

I'm not really bothered when my favourites go but this has really fucked me off.   And all to take the heat off someone who should have left 3 weeks ago.

Thank god I'll have no motivation to watch after Friday till Brian hopefully wins the final.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2007)

Nicky.  

Carole is stropping about on the live feed. She's upset with the twins for something about cleaning up. They're looking slightly indignant and baffled.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 16, 2007)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm i think you'll find i've already apologise unreservedly




you didn't apologise unreservedly, you 'apologised' by saying sorry, but i still think i'm right. which is no kind of apology at all, is it?


----------



## rorymac (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I just don't trust that Leelocks. Maybe we'd have to share a meal or go to the cinema I dunno  
I think garf is the best x


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2007)

Prick.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2007)

<spills tea>


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

Jayne Middlemiss slating Nickys moaning and bitchin on BBLB.  Obviously didn't watch back videos of herself from Love Island.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 16, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Jayne Middlemiss slating Nickys moaning and bitchin on BBLB.  Obviously didn't watch back of herself from Love Island.




 


You must watch alot of TV


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

I love voyeurs TV much to my own chagrin.

Seriously though, was she taking the piss?  For all Nickys faults, I haven't heard her sobbing for her Mum because a guy she likes doesn't fancy her.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> You must watch alot of TV





I watched it too.


----------



## brianx (Jul 16, 2007)

I've just watched Nick Love's Outlaw on DVD. Was that Emily in the deleted scenes?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 16, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I love voyeurs TV much to my own chagrin.
> 
> Seriously though, was she taking the piss?  For all Nickys faults, I haven't heard her sobbing for her Mum because a guy she likes doesn't fancy her.



That is a bloody good point.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2007)

oh dear. garfield is being a nob??? shocking. bravo garfield, you do like to talk crap don't you?

anyway, the whole charley fake eviction thing was silly. can someone please help chanelle?! she's cracking up...

the thing is, she had potential to be an entertaining housemate, and all her views on charley are mirrored by the public..but charley has turned her into a broken woman...and now she thinks she's the only one who dislikes her!


----------



## N_igma (Jul 16, 2007)

Chanelle is too young and emtionally unstable to be in there. You just get the feeling she's clinging on for dear life and that dick Ziggy isn't making it any better, and I thought he was an alright bloke when he first came in. 

Either Brian or Gerry or one of the twins for teh win.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

Can somebody please agree with me that liam is a fucking cock.  I feel all alone, but he is dammit.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Can somebody please agree with me that liam is a fucking cock.  I feel all alone, but he is dammit.



Oh come on now you are being Northernist..... 

I actually don't think he's to bad. Not really entertaining, but just middle of the road for me.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 16, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Can somebody please agree with me that liam is a fucking cock.  I feel all alone, but he is dammit.



He's not a cock but he certainly isn't all that likeable either.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 16, 2007)

Still like Brian, i mentioned backing him to win. Do it and you'll make some cash, he's the only funny one in it and seems a genuine lad to me.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2007)

what's with the time obsession? 

"i don't want to know the tiiiiiime!!!"

weirdies.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 16, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> what's with the time obsession?
> 
> "i don't want to know the tiiiiiime!!!"
> 
> weirdies.


I get fucked off with people telling me the time every few minutes when I'm working in a very boring job.
 Without knowing you can slip into your own private world of thought.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 16, 2007)

Twins vote for the same people.....*AGAIN!!!!*

Cheating Bastards. Is this the 3rd or 4th time?

* *

+

Charlie sneaks through again.....There 'aint no God!!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Oh come on now you are being Northernist.....
> 
> I actually don't think he's to bad. Not really entertaining, but just middle of the road for me.



Can Big brother really not find better blokes from Newcastle.  At least Michelle Bass had a bit of character.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 16, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> At least Michelle Bass had a bit of character.



Or she would be a good character in a book about psychopathic bunny boilers.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 16, 2007)

That was an entertaining last 10mins, and about time too. Also enjoyed the footage of Nicky asleep in the caravan, oblivious to the good times being had around her. 5th eviction *oddsflash!*

Nicky: 1.04
Gerry: 26.0

Those are shockingly short odds at this stage in the week.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2007)

Ziggy realy has no idea how bad his eviction is going to be.  Might even keep me watching.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 17, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Can Big brother really not find better blokes from Newcastle.  At least Michelle Bass had a bit of character.



She was crazy! That poor lad, what was his name? Anyway, she does that porn channel now doesn't she?


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 17, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Ziggy realy has no idea how bad his eviction is going to be.  Might even keep me watching.



Yeah he is trying some kind of tactics, unfortunately the kind of tactics that don't work when your being watched constantly.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 17, 2007)

rorymac said:
			
		

> Well I just don't trust that Leelocks. Maybe we'd have to share a meal or go to the cinema I dunno




Sense ! (of a kind )


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 17, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> She was crazy! That poor lad, what was his name? Anyway, she does that porn channel now doesn't she?


I've only seen the ten minute preview but she's terrifyingly unsexy on that


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 17, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Can Big brother really not find better blokes from Newcastle.


No


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2007)

I love Liam's accent, but he's a bit bland.

Brian is very funny indeed, although I'm not sure if it's on purpose or not...

I can't believe I got sucked into BB again    (only a bit mind)

Charley speaks sooo fast and non-stop, motor-mouth that she is, it would drive me nuts.

I feel sorry for Ziggy, in a way, Chanelle is clingy and insecure, no wonder he's trying to cool things, don't understand why he's being painted as some sort of villain, I really don't.

I thought Nicky had potential, I liked her character, but it would appear that she alienated herself through her dislike of men (justified to her as it may be, perhaps she had only bad experiences, it is still not going to impress people).  Also she seems to dismiss people very quickly, without getting to know them.

/end of report


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 17, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I love voyeurs TV much to my own chagrin.
> 
> Seriously though, was she taking the piss?  For all Nickys faults, I haven't heard her sobbing for her Mum because a guy she likes doesn't fancy her.



  

Classic!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 17, 2007)

i don't get the massive dislike for Chanelle...he is a bit of a plank but ultimately an alright bloke? 

i like nicky too, i'd much rather she stayed than Gerry. I don't know why they all seem to think she is sneaky...what has she ACTUALLY done that is sneaky?? And although I did like Gerry and I think he is a good character, he is such a pompous snob.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 17, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> *i don't get the massive dislike for Chanelle...he is a bit of a plank but ultimately an alright bloke? *
> 
> i like nicky too, i'd much rather she stayed than Gerry. I don't know why they all seem to think she is sneaky...what has she ACTUALLY done that is sneaky?? And although I did like Gerry and I think he is a good character, he is such a pompous snob.




Do you mean Ziggy?  

He is Sheo's favourite housemate he is.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 17, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Do you mean Ziggy?
> 
> He is Sheo's favourite housemate he is.


yes! sorry don't know what happened there


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 17, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Do you mean Ziggy?
> 
> He is Sheo's favourite housemate he is.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 17, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i like nicky too, i'd much rather she stayed than Gerry. I don't know why they all seem to think she is sneaky...what has she ACTUALLY done that is sneaky?? And although I did like Gerry and I think he is a good character, he is such a pompous snob.



You haven't seen the deadly trio of Charley, Nicky and Tracy bitching away about people in the caravan? It also wouldn't kill someone to crack a smile now and again, something Nicky just can't do.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 17, 2007)

Such a shame tracey went over to the dark side - she had potential. All she does now is sleep, look grumpy, bitch with the other two witches, and smoke her little rollies while moaning.

Oh yeah girl, you have it - go on.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 17, 2007)

My verdict on the house mates left in.....

Tracey - Boring, doesn't actually do a lot. Starting to whinge more and more about other house mates on top of that.

Carole - Cooks, cleans and also doesn't do much but i like her, good at heart.

Ziggy - Had the plan to dump Chanelle and only got with her to boost his stay in the house originally, thats obvious but as that has backfired he pals up with 
Charley (Alfa female) to avoid votes against. Crap and see through.

Nicky - Very dull, never smiles, looks for arguments and seems like she's not enjoying it at all.

Charley - Awful person, self obsessed etc... managed to turn her stay around with BB's help otherwise she would have gone ages ago. If she maintains her position in the house, almost dominant, i'll give her respect for that.

Chanelle - Quite an immature whinger, tries to be Nicky from last year because she thought that would get votes, no it doesn't, its still very annoying! Hastles Ziggy totally and was roped in and played by him big time (which i sympathise with).

Twins - Look good but squeal at every opportunity which i cannot stand. Apart from being girly and sweet, thats all they have to offer.

Liam - Ok, down to earth lad, and he is a lad. Quite like the way he gets most things right when weighing them up.

Brian - My favourite. Only decent laugh in the house, makes me howl with his tantrums. Must be the winner, surely? Seems a nice genuine lad as well.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm thinking of putting a tenner on Brian to win.

He is the only one who makes me laugh.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 17, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of putting a tenner on Brian to win.
> 
> He is the only one who makes me laugh.



I have already, got him at 3/1. Hurry or the odds could get worse after eviction Friday


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 17, 2007)

I might consider betting for first time in my life. Dunno how to though!?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 17, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I might consider betting for first time in my life. Dunno how to though!?




Yeah, that's my problem!   

Ooh, you can do it online can't you.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 17, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i don't get the massive dislike for Chanelle...he is a bit of a plank but ultimately an alright bloke?
> 
> i like nicky too, i'd much rather she stayed than Gerry. I don't know why they all seem to think she is sneaky...what has she ACTUALLY done that is sneaky?? And although I did like Gerry and I think he is a good character, he is such a pompous snob.



I think she tried asking Gerry last night and he couldn't come up with a response.  It looks like Carole, Ziggy and Gerry are getting a bit more sinister with their sly little digs to her now.  Watching their smug faces on Friday will make me heave.  It seems like all the hatred has been transferred from Charley to someone they know is weaker.  And that seems a bit too much like bullying to me.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> You haven't seen the deadly trio of Charley, Nicky and Tracy bitching away about people in the caravan? It also wouldn't kill someone to crack a smile now and again, something Nicky just can't do.



Yet when Nicky was honest with the twins about it and apologised, the highlights 'forgot' to show it.  This is why I hate myself for watching it, knowing this type of shit that winds me up goes on year after year.

Most of the gay men can bitch for England yet the public (and BB) seem to go easier compared to women.  Heaven knows the reaction to the girls if they had said some of the things Pete Burns did.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 17, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Yet when Nicky was honest with the twins about it and apologised, the highlights 'forgot' to show it.  This is why I hate myself for watching it, knowing this type of shit that winds me up goes on year after year.



Ok, I can almost garauntee you that Nicky will say something bad about the twins between now and Friday. The very fact she apologised to make her seem nice just makes her more sneaky.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Ok, I can almost garauntee you that Nicky will say something bad about the twins between now and Friday. The very fact she apologised to make her seem nice just makes her more sneaky.



She genuinely likes the twins and the twins seem like the only 2 that are defending her so unless she has genuine reason to, I would bet my house she wouldn't.

She only has herself to blame for being up (the negativity and miserable demeanour) but it's harsh she gets sneaky and bitchy thrown at her for one conversation where all she was saying was the twins aren't as innocent or dumb as they make out.  Something thousands of viewers have thought since day 1 and a completely reasonable suggestion to make.  Jonathan said more or less the same and it was forgotten the next day.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 17, 2007)

After the last minute or so, I wonder who BB want to go.  Jesus Christ.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 17, 2007)

What happened please? Missed it. Can someone summarise in under 50 words please? Or better still just 2 or 3 words.


----------



## lostexpectation (Jul 17, 2007)

why they vote for gregg I only saw brian nominating him, same reason for everyone else?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 17, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> What happened please? Missed it. Can someone summarise in under 50 words please? Or better still just 2 or 3 words.



Gerry getting all Nadiaesque in the Diary Room, puppy eyes 'I'd love to be accepted, even if only by a few banners' then wiped away a tear.

I genuinely would be delighted for him if his family accepted him and his sexuality after this but this sort of emotional blackmail does my nut.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 18, 2007)

i haven't seen tonight's episode but here are my verdicts

Ziggy: Don't understand why he's vilified by people. He's a poseur and obviously thinks alot about what the outside think but i don't think that makes him horrible. He messed Chanelle but i think he just really fancied her and didn't know she was quite so immature or demanding.

Chanelle: I like her, she is actually pretty funny when she wants to be but hose ups and downs she has are just scary. It's easy to forget she;s only 19, the tantrums she threw at Ziggy were embarrassing to watch. I respect her for being the only one to be honest about her dislike for Charley and have the bravery to not backdown on the fact. She had the guts to nominate Charley this week despite thinking that the general public loved her. 

Charley: Reminds me of the girl bullies at school. Quite likeable and funny at times, lots of charisma but can switch at the drop of a hat. Says horribly nasty and underhand things to make people feel crap during arguments...(saying Chanelle is ugly, Gerry's dog breath) A massively insecure girl who tries to make herself feel better by making others feel shite.

Carole: Ugh. Conniving, melodramatic, nasty woman. The highlights seem to show her "wacky" side and not her dislike for nearly all the girls except Charley. Loves the boys to the extent that she'll vote Chanelle out to "help" Ziggy despite the fact Chanelle has only ever been pleasant to her. 

Gerry: Pompous, think i'd like him but he is rather a snob. 

Brian: Don;t buy it. He knows he's being funny and he's not that thick. Really hope he doesn't win as predicted.

Twins: I'm liking Sam, i think she's got a lot more to show. Amanda is a bit too prancey for me.

Nicky: I like her. She's too miserable but she's been vilified in the house by the others, particularly Carole and the blokes. She doesn't connive half as much as the others make out. 

Tracey: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Gerry getting all Nadiaesque in the Diary Room, puppy eyes 'I'd love to be accepted, even if only by a few banners' then wiped away a tear.



Would have been more effective if he'd done it in an Albert Steptoe voice.

Nikki is a fucking nightmare "never ever let a MAN decide if you are in a relationship or not" etc etc.

Wonder what has happened to make her hate men so? What is the male equivilent of misogenistic by the way?


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 18, 2007)

Its that time when they start faking tears (in fact its been all along) is it? I think its hilarious. Makes me want to vote them out even more!


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm finding it a bit too much like my own life at the moment to make it enjoyable TV. I mean all the bickering and shouting, rather than the secret rooms and tasks and having davina hanging about outside.


----------



## Ranu (Jul 18, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> What is the male equivilent of misogenistic by the way?



Misandrist


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 18, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Would have been more effective if he'd done it in an Albert Steptoe voice.
> 
> Nikki is a fucking nightmare "never ever let a MAN decide if you are in a relationship or not" etc etc.
> 
> Wonder what has happened to make her hate men so? What is the male equivilent of misogenistic by the way?



It's quite good advice for someone as weak as Chanelle.

According to New or Now or Whatever. An interview with Nickys sister said that her last boyfriend cheated on her and she found out through a christmas card from a mate ("How's things being single?") and the family reckon he was cheating far more than that once. I think it said she gave him another shot and then he cheated again. A previous boyfriend got her in heaps of debt. That's the back story as I recall it.

I'll be gutted to see Nicky go. Plus Gerry gets more annoying each day.


----------



## Geri (Jul 18, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> According to New or Now or Whatever. An interview with Nickys sister said that her last boyfriend cheated on her and she found out through a christmas card from a mate ("How's things being single?") and the family reckon he was cheating far more than that once. I think it said she gave him another shot and then he cheated again. A previous boyfriend got her in heaps of debt. That's the back story as I recall it.



Is that it?!  

Pathetic.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 18, 2007)

I got kicked in the balls by a girl once, they'll all cunts!


----------



## Geri (Jul 18, 2007)

And what is that white stuff she puts on her eyelashes? It makes her look look freaky.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 18, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Would have been more effective if he'd done it in an Albert Steptoe voice.
> 
> Nikki is a fucking nightmare "never ever let a MAN decide if you are in a relationship or not" etc etc.
> 
> Wonder what has happened to make her hate men so? What is the male equivilent of misogenistic by the way?



Misandrist.

I think I read somewhere her fantasy shag would be Callum Best.  Maybe that gives an indication as to why she's been hurt by blokes if thats what she goes for.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 18, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> Is that it?!
> 
> Pathetic.



A bit harsh.

Slightly worse than 'It's not you, it's me'.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 18, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I'm finding it a bit too much like my own life at the moment to make it enjoyable TV. I mean all the bickering and shouting, rather than the secret rooms and tasks and having davina hanging about outside.



I'm starting to hope they give Thalia her gig when Davina gets pensioned off.

Seeing as everything else with her name in has flopped, I think she might be around for a while.  Although her management company has employed Charley so hardly the best judges.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 18, 2007)

i think i'd be percieved a bit like nikki if i was in there.
she's largely misunderstood


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 18, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I'm starting to hope they give Thalia her gig when Davina gets pensioned off.


who's thalia?


----------



## MikeMcc (Jul 18, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> who's thalia?


She was the fake aussie.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 18, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> who's thalia?



Thaila I should say.

The bleeding gorgeous fake Aussie doing BBBM this week.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 18, 2007)

I was finding Charley bigging herself up quite entertaining. But now she has made Brian cry, I'm afraid she must burn in Hell.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 18, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I was finding Charley bigging herself up quite entertaining. But now she has made Brian cry, I'm afraid she must burn in Hell.


either that was edited to make her look bad or she really is that obnoxious.
maybe we'll never know......


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 19, 2007)

There's things about her that are quite entertaining, but she has this spite in her that seems to come out of nowhere. It's so near the surface too. I think she genuinely does like Brian, but as soon as someone disagrees with her, she pulls them to bits. It's quite shocking to watch.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 19, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> There's things about her that are quite entertaining, but she has this spite in her that seems to come out of nowhere. It's so near the surface too. I think she genuinely does like Brian, but as soon as someone disagrees with her, she pulls them to bits. It's quite shocking to watch.



She made my blood boil tonight, making Dear Brian cry like that. What kind of nasty person would do that to him?

I know its early doors, but if Brian does not win i'll wear my hat!


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 19, 2007)

Poor old Brian. I really wanted to reach into the TV and hug him 

Charley is a total twat and is in for some interesting times out the house. She's just a bully, spoilt brat.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 19, 2007)

I think they gave Charley a genuine opportunity for an audacious journey (repentance and acceptance) by putting her back in the house again. On the evidence of the last two days she's blown it, as I think we all expected she would - well, she is a sociopath after all. It's a shame (aside from the money she's made me I do honestly quite like her), but it does raise the question of where next for Endemol and Charley. Davina's agent has signed her up, so don't expect less than kid gloves treatment in the edit, but informed opinion has it that Charley is on borrowed time in the house, two weeks at most. I'm not so sure myself, but with a few new chaps due to enter soon they may want the focus to shift a little - this was supposed to be the BB "love-in year" remember.
I still think Tracey is next on the hit-list, but I fear Charley may not be too far behind now.  

Brian. Still undecided. DEFFO a worthy fave and very entertaining (it's his to lose), but not a cert to get to the final imo. Showed a temper tonight and surely will let slip that he's not really that thick before long. I do like him, but worth a LAY at 1.86 - his odds are too short and will change when the new guys come in, there's a lot of time to go yet.

Who to BACK to win? Um. Good question. None of the above imo. Liam is too weary and sleazy, the twins have faded, Channelle is mental, Ziggy is a twat, Gerry is too intellectual (lol), Carole and Tracy are dull and have nasty sides. I'd lay the lot and hope for a stronger contender to walk through the door this or next week, although I'm slightly ashamed to admit that I've been backing Charley to win at 50/1 for a while now - ahem.

Next eviction? Back Tracey or lay Charley (possibly for the last time).


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 19, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> either that was edited to make her look bad or she really is that obnoxious.
> maybe we'll never know......



I think the edit was kind.  caught the end of it live last night, she really was vile last night.

Especially bitchy about Chanelle who looked as nice as she has done all series last night.


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> A bit harsh.
> 
> Slightly worse than 'It's not you, it's me'.



One boyfriend cheated on her - hold the front page! I've been cheated on at least 3 - one of whom slept with my best friend.

One left her in debt - big deal, I've had four who left me owing me a fair amount of money.

These things happen in life, she's not the first person it happens to and she won't be the last.

Not everyone turns into bitter old moaning hags because of it though.


----------



## Apathy (Jul 19, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> A bit harsh.
> 
> Slightly worse than 'It's not you, it's me'.



but why has she gone on a TV show moaning about it tho, was Trisha fully booked up or summat


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 19, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> One boyfriend cheated on her - hold the front page! I've been cheated on at least 3 - one of whom slept with my best friend.
> 
> One left her in debt - big deal, I've had four who left me owing me a fair amount of money.
> 
> ...


Well I'm 42 and no one's cheated on me as far as I know and no one's left me in debt either.
*suddenly feels a bit more chipper about my life*


----------



## girasol (Jul 19, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> One boyfriend cheated on her - hold the front page! I've been cheated on at least 3 - one of whom slept with my best friend.
> 
> One left her in debt - big deal, I've had four who left me owing me a fair amount of money.



Bloody hell, I'd have serious trouble trusting people if 3 boyfriends cheated on me and 4 left owing me money!!!  

One boyfriend cheated on me and I tell you, it certainly made me more cautious...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I think the edit was kind.  caught the end of it live last night, she really was vile last night.
> 
> Especially bitchy about Chanelle who looked as nice as she has done all series last night.



I missed it last night. What did Charley say to make Brian cry? 

I've missed a few episodes recently because I just can't watch Charley repeating her vile and disgusting behaviour night after night. The prolonged and blatant engineering of it all to keep her in has made me feel sick to my stomach.

I've never been under any illusions as to the way BB is engineered behind the scenes, but it just seems to have gone a step further this year, either that or I'm horribly more cynical.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 19, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Well I'm 42 and no one's cheated on me as far as I know and no one's left me in debt either.
> *suddenly feels a bit more chipper about my life*




You are 42 though!!


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 19, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> You are 42 though!!


funny thing about that is, it only seems like a bad thing until you're actually there


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 19, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> One boyfriend cheated on her - hold the front page! I've been cheated on at least 3 - one of whom slept with my best friend.
> 
> One left her in debt - big deal, I've had four who left me owing me a fair amount of money.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's a competition.  The same things can affect victims in different ways.  It's perfectly natural for somebody to become ultra defensive to protect themselves in those circumstances I think.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 19, 2007)

Apathy said:
			
		

> but why has she gone on a TV show moaning about it tho, was Trisha fully booked up or summat



Nicky or her sister?

If Nicky has spoke about it, they would have to sound dip it and omit it from the highlights.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 19, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I missed it last night. What did Charley say to make Brian cry?
> 
> I've missed a few episodes recently because I just can't watch Charley repeating her vile and disgusting behaviour night after night. The prolonged and blatant engineering of it all to keep her in has made me feel sick to my stomach.
> 
> I've never been under any illusions as to the way BB is engineered behind the scenes, but it just seems to have gone a step further this year, either that or I'm horribly more cynical.



It was about Emily.  Charley says she was on OK lass despite what she said.  Brian said, I'd probably rather not live with her though.  Charley said you can't say that as you never met her - Brian 9and others) said he could have an opinion about somebody he never met if he so wished.  Escalated from there.  It wasn't so much what was said but how it was being said.  Charley didn't scream and holler but was winding Brian up something chronic.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 19, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Charley speaks sooo fast and non-stop, motor-mouth that she is, it would drive me nuts.



I haven't watched this series at all but I saw the fake eviction show on Friday and all I could think of was Vicki Pollard


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> It was about Emily.  Charley says she was on OK lass despite what she said.  Brian said, I'd probably rather not live with her though.  Charley said you can't say that as you never met her - Brian 9and others) said he could have an opinion about somebody he never met if he so wished.  Escalated from there.  It wasn't so much what was said but how it was being said.  Charley didn't scream and holler but was winding Brian up something chronic.



I really dislike her. I've never met her. Do you think she'll shout at me?


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 19, 2007)

What I like most about Charley is she’d be in your face long before it’s occurred to her to stab you in the back. What you see is what you get, however unstable.


----------



## Geri (Jul 19, 2007)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, I'd have serious trouble trusting people if 3 boyfriends cheated on me and 4 left owing me money!!!



I'm an eternal optimist.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 19, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> although I'm slightly ashamed to admit that I've been backing Charley to win at 50/1 for a while now - ahem.



Not a chance. The only way is if BB actually helped her in some way as they have been. I think this series has been a bit farcical to be honest. 

Charley has been signed up by Davina's agent? Don't think so unless its part of the contract because Charley has to do the paper work so.....


----------



## brianx (Jul 19, 2007)

I wouldn't give any of them a pound to put in the juke box.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL! Loved the after party devastation some of them had to clear up. BB with a hangover....cute.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 19, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> LOL! Loved the after party devastation some of them had to clear up. BB with a hangover....cute.



That was funny


----------



## brianx (Jul 19, 2007)

In hindsight I'd probably give Carol a quid to put in the juke box. She'd probably start with a bit of Crass or Suicide Girls, Robert Nesta to get in the mood, hopefully Dylan rather than Donovan, followed by Candi Staton with Young Hearts Run Free and either The Stanglers or Hawkwind to be really up to date and cutting edge. I haven't got a clue what the others might choose.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 20, 2007)

Charley is a mega star now has anyone noticed? 

Like i've said, i think its a great trait to be able to look on the positive side of everything. She heard "get Charley out" from the streets outside then said that they were saying get Ziggy out as well to try and deflect it. They actually shouted just "Ziggy!".

I reckon she has some real deep down issues about herself as 100% of the day she wants to talk about herself or make some bullshit up about herself up to boost her self esteem.

The best was when she refused to wipe the tables and said to Carole "No, because i'm an 'it' girl". Said she'd tidy up but not wipe tables, insinuating that people that do are below her. Then when she realised the house mates could get at her she back tracked and said she was joking. She's a total joke.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I haven't watched this series at all but I saw the fake eviction show on Friday and all I could think of was Vicki Pollard



yeh but no but. i thought exactly the same. very funny seeing a real life one.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 20, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> yeh but no but. i thought exactly the same. very funny seeing a real life one.


talk so fast in the hope that no one realises you're talking utter shite, innit

unfortunately for charley (and us) its all recorded and we're watching it over and over again and seeing beyond any reasonable doubt that she's just another twat with issues


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2007)

I've never known anyone talk so much whilst saying so little. That sums up Charley a lot of the time. That and her mouth full of hatred. Grace has got nothing on Charley. 

BB should have realised there would be no chance of redemption - I mean had they even been watching the footage before they evicted her? She has the least self-awareness of anyone I've ever seen. How did they think it was possible they might see a pretty fluffy 'journey' as she went back into the house and tried to make good all her previous ways? She hasn't changed one jot.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 20, 2007)

Blokes bitching away again late last night.

Liam commenting to Gerry how there was obviously something fishy going on as the girls nominating him had a plan.

Whereas the fact yours, Zigs and Gerrys nominations are the same is purely coincidence eh Liam.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't watch it anymore. Charley and, frankly, all of them, make me shudder with horror.

I am not watching the weekday shows anymore but I will watch tonight's eviction (if in) and Dermot and read this thread.

The general consensus is it's shit, right? It's not just me?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> The general consensus is it's shit, right? It's not just me?



Dunno about other people but this is the first one that I have not watched. There's usually _something _interesting or amusing about the show but nobody on this year's has piqued my interest at all. I watched it last night and all it was was that horrible mouthy cow telling everyone how fab she is while everyone else gets depressed at how horrible she is. Its pants...IMO


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 20, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Dunno about other people but this is the first one that I have not watched. There's usually _something _interesting or amusing about the show but nobody on this year's has piqued my interest at all. I watched it last night and all it was was that horrible mouthy cow telling everyone how fab she is while everyone else gets depressed at how horrible she is. Its pants...IMO


not being funny right, but don't people say this every year?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> not being funny right, but don't people say this every year?


Yeah - every year it seems to get a bit more tired with more desperate inmates and so it loses a few more viewers.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 20, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Dunno about other people but this is the first one that I have not watched. There's usually _something _interesting or amusing about the show but nobody on this year's has piqued my interest at all. I watched it last night and all it was was that horrible mouthy cow telling everyone how fab she is while everyone else gets depressed at how horrible she is. Its pants...IMO



I agree 100%  

Pavlik: I usually find something/someone endearing in BB


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 20, 2007)

This is the first one I've watched in years.

I don't like how 'niceguy' liam has turned on nicky. I'm not sure when it changed.  I mean really. She may look glum when he flirts with other people but she looks glum anyway.  


I haven't watched big brother in ages. Is it usually girls who aren't part of the 'in crowd' get called sly and bitchy whereas ziggy, gerry etc can bitch about people all they like but it's not bitching and anyway they're not sitting hidden in a caravan they're standing around and Ziggy is probably absentmindely kicking something in a manly way. All this animosity to Nicky is supposed to be because she nominated Chanelle weeks ago. She didn't though did she?


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 20, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Yeah - every year it seems to get a bit more tired with more desperate inmates and so it loses a few more viewers.


yea but, no but,
don't you normally wish it would carry on by the time we get to the end?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> yea but, no but,
> don't you normally wish it would carry on by the time we get to the end?



Not really....and I really do think the inmates get worse every year. This year, I just don't care about any of them. It's a shame cos I usually enjoy it 

ETA: I'm not "BB bashing" in any way - just saying like....


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 20, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> .and I really do think the inmates get worse every year.


i do agree with you but i've noticed that whenever i watch the edited highlights on the last show, I realise how many times they've made me smile or laugh over the 3 months.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 20, 2007)

Aww. Brian is dancing in the rain.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 20, 2007)

are there some new housemates going in tonight?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 20, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> are there some new housemates going in tonight?


No idea.  

I think it's just housemates speculating. How many weeks do we have left? Does bb still finish on about the first weekend of august?


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 20, 2007)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Yeah - every year it seems to get a bit more tired with more desperate inmates and so it loses a few more viewers.




How about (and i know i'm being a bit radical here pushing the boat out) they get some normal people from normal backgrounds for the next series? 
As opposed to a whole host of wannabees to be marketed?

Perhaps a factory worker, office worker, lorry driver, dentist, voluntary worker etc... And have them all between 21-35?

May seem boring on the face of it but these can be the best combinations.

Madness.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2007)

Not very likely though is it?! Why would anyone "normal" want to do it? Only a "host of wannabees to be marketed" would ever be interested


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 20, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> How about (and i know i'm being a bit radical here pushing the boat out) they get some normal people from normal backgrounds for the next series?
> As opposed to a whole host of wannabees to be marketed?
> 
> Perhaps a factory worker, office worker, lorry driver, dentist, voluntary worker etc... And have them all between 21-35?
> ...



Nicky & laura are normal.  Both widely disliked.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 20, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Nicky & laura are normal.  Both widely disliked.



It's not about being liked, it's good viewing T.V. The first few BB's were good because that's all it was really, now they're just trying too hard to put all these weird, wacky and wonderful characters in and they just end up being complete bores. Tracy is a good example of this.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 21, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> now they're just trying too hard to put all these weird, wacky and wonderful characters in and they just end up being complete bores. Tracy is a good example of this.


basically because no one can maintain being 'wacky' 24/7 for months


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 21, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Nicky & laura are normal.  Both widely disliked.



Thats it though isn't it? Out of all of them.

I think its not even the weirdo wannabees they need its a good mixture of average day people who can relate to each other at some level. 
Creates good communication and not constant arguing because a lot in there cannot relate to each other on any level. You need some common ground, no matter how little.
The two favourites are Brian and Liam, because they are the nearest that represent average day people (Tree surgeon and data entry clerk).

Therefore the general public who vote can see something of themselves in those people in the house.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 21, 2007)

I think although BB producers have cocked up repeatedly, this season sucks because of bad luck or bad judgement.

Emily could have been a very good character over the weeks as she would probably have had a good relationship with almost all the girls and would not have been put up by any of the guys other than Ziggy due to the nice arse factor.  Her mistake cost her but I can't help thinking that Jade, Alex, Adele, Lea and others have said supposedly worse stuff in previous years and got away with it, they maybe should have kept the vote open and allowed the public to decide whether she should go or allow her the chance to recognise and change her behaviour.

Seany being voted out demolished the dynamic which held the house together.  he spoke to everyone and had a good relationship with all of them.  If he had survived an eviction that week it is unlikely he would have been up again since.  And he was a complex enough character to have matured out of the pranks over the weeks and could have gone on to be an eventual winner.  

By leaving the noms masterclass open ended to stir things up or take the heat off Charley, BB helped to isolate Nicky further from the group thereby depriving the show of another articulate character with depth.  Some of it was her fault but, by her own nature, she is defensive so would have reacted by going into a shell and occasionally lashing out passive aggressively.  She was similar to Alex in BB3 who proved to be popular but as he had more romantic angles, BB almost sought to protect him.

They brought Poo in, made her task harder by forcing her to speak in an accent 24/7, was quickly umbled and brought her out after 2 and a half days with no time to make much impact.

Then gave Charley, who should have already been out 2 weeks before the chance to redeem herself in a farcicial fake eviction.  Producers not realising she was unlikely to have the emotional intelligence or life experience not to react provocatively to criticisms made about her.  people saying the show would die without her - no it's more the others never had a chance to live without her.  

Potentially this could have been really good as there was a good mix of normal v potentially infamous but I think because of all the above, them not putting enough guys in full stop and it being too long, it's lost it's spark to the point where it's gone out.  In previous years the show would be finishing about now - looking at the house today, they should really wrap it up next week.  

charley and Zigelle can't be taken any further, Brian has more or less won, the twins will not argue or bitch or whatever people hope they will do and Gerry can only get more unpopular.  Sending 3/4 new people in now as they're suggesting is more or less them admitting they cocked up.


----------



## Geri (Jul 22, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Emily could have been a very good character over the weeks as she would probably have had a good relationship with almost all the girls and would not have been put up by any of the guys other than Ziggy due to the nice arse factor.  Her mistake cost her but I can't help thinking that Jade, Alex, Adele, Lea and others have said supposedly worse stuff in previous years and got away with it, they maybe should have kept the vote open and allowed the public to decide whether she should go or allow her the chance to recognise and change her behaviour.



What have any of those others said that was worse?  

And do you really think the public would have voted to keep her in? No chance! 

The dumb posh Tory bint got what she deserved. Good riddance, and I hope I never see her stupid fucking face ever again.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 22, 2007)

I have to say Mr Hill, I thought Seany was dreadful, and he did seem to be very unpopular with the public. I think you're being very generous in your comments about him. I can't stand those "wacky prankster" characters. I find them really irritating. Practical jokes are the choice of those without wit.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 22, 2007)

floria_tosca said:
			
		

> What have any of those others said that was worse?
> 
> And do you really think the public would have voted to keep her in? No chance!
> 
> The dumb posh Tory bint got what she deserved. Good riddance, and I hope I never see her stupid fucking face ever again.




They were worse it's just at the time BB obviously thought it was better to protect these housemates rather than throw them to the lions so conversions were half dipped and never made the highlights shows.  They may have been warned about it, I don't know

Jade used to mock Sophie because of her apparent preference for black blokes.  She'd say things like 'shes goes to those clubs where all you can see is white teeth'.  PJ also once said to her 'you can't say that jade' as she has allegedly used the P word (in the third party context).

Alex and Adele definitely made positive noises about the BNP.  I can still remember specfic quotes I was that shocked by it - shocked as much they were never cut.

Lea allegedly (and I use that word as I never heard it) said that the reason she doesn't use the bus is because too many non whites use them.  I can accept I might be wrong though as this was said to me 2nd hand.

If all that is true (and I KNOW most of it is) then Emily was very unlucky.  I think everyone agrees she was stupid to say what she did but then almost everyone recognises the context in which it was said.  Laura called Liam a poof more than once by way of mocking his masculinity, yet she was great mates with Seany and Gerry heard what she said and wasn't particulalry offended and she was only warned.  TBH that inconsistancy bugs me more than what either of them have said.

The other problem I have is that despite their, imo, worse behaviour, Jade, Jo and Danielle were still allowed an eviction.  The fair thing for me would have been to let wider society decide rather than the BB agenda to be dictated by ott media coverage (and thats not an excuse, it was - racism is the new paedophilia).  If she had been voted out, the public have spoken which I think draws the best line under it.  She may have gone as her comment confirmed what some peoples prejudices of her were (no big thing, we all have them) or to others it would have been just too nasty a thing to say in any context.  That's fine as it's then democratic.  A panicked eviction because keith Vaz and Trevor Phillips will be on your case if you don't, isn't.  When were they (and other rent a quotes who don't watch the show) allowed to dictate the editorial line.

Me personally, I would have preferred for her to recognise and change her behaviour and be allowed the chance for redemption - thats how we get a better society.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 22, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I have to say Mr Hill, I thought Seany was dreadful, and he did seem to be very unpopular with the public. I think you're being very generous in your comments about him. I can't stand those "wacky prankster" characters. I find them really irritating. Practical jokes are the choice of those without wit.



I hate practical jokes but I think the guy had bags of charisma and a lot of intelligence and depth which could have come out over the weeks.  He was emotionally mature and I think could really have helped people like Nicky, Brian and gerry on their down days.

When you have a guy with that eccentric personal style, someone who came out and converted to Islam (maybe said for attention but who knows) and who is very witty (it wasn't just jokes at peoples expense), 2 weeks wasn't enough to get your head around him.

But the thing I liked most was him saying he wanted to help BB return to it's innocent roots.

I don't think he was that unpopular, he got a far better reception off the crowd than Shilpa did.  I think the public just remember distinct things and once he pulled the covers off Lesley he was always up against it.  For the same reason Gerry is quite popular because he stands up to Charley more than the others (which helps to cover up some unpleasant characteristics).  HM's get defined by one small action which gets blown up - Emily is probably another you can add to that.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2007)

Totally agree re. Seany.
I can definitely imagine him having won, had he stayed in.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 22, 2007)

Charley insinuates that Gerry sleeps with 15 year old boys, which was insinuating he is participating in something illegal and very serious.
She claims that she "didn't know" which is total crap.
The disgusting 'n' word was mentioned, not intended in a vindictive way, but was stupidly said, and that girl was thrown out. 

Why isn't Charley thrown out??? Just shows what a farce this show is!


----------



## D'wards (Jul 22, 2007)

It was well strong, her basically calling him a paedo, but i think they got that bit right on the show and properly addressed it, and left viewers in no doubt he is not a paedophile.

I do believe that Charley does have a psychogical defect where she has absolutely no self-awareness and empathy at all.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 22, 2007)

Charley was out of order and there's no defence.

It's a shame for her really because up to then, she'd just been rising to the bait smug Gerry had laid in front of her and he, imo, was looking far worse and had just gone down to her level.  Now he's allowed the chance to be the victim again.


----------



## Steve316 (Jul 22, 2007)

GET CHARLEY OUT  

That is all.


----------



## Steve316 (Jul 22, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I hate practical jokes but I think the guy had bags of charisma and a lot of intelligence and depth which could have come out over the weeks.  He was emotionally mature and I think could really have helped people like Nicky, Brian and gerry on their down days.
> 
> When you have a guy with that eccentric personal style, someone who came out and converted to Islam (maybe said for attention but who knows) and who is very witty (it wasn't just jokes at peoples expense), 2 weeks wasn't enough to get your head around him.
> 
> ...



I hated Seany until he pushed Charley in the pool.  That was a genuine laugh-out-loud moment


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 22, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> It was well strong, her basically calling him a paedo, but i think they got that bit right on the show and properly addressed it, and left viewers in no doubt he is not a paedophile.
> 
> I do believe that Charley does have a psychogical defect where she has absolutely no self-awareness and empathy at all.



When the other girl was thrown out she showed loads of remorse but was never given a chance to apologise, even though it was totally wrong, it was clear she never meant it in a bad way. Charley meant to call him that in an offensive way and knew exactly what she was doing.

Whats the difference in a name whether it is about someones sexual preferences  or about their race, it is still as bad IMO. Double standards.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 22, 2007)

I think the producers must have told her to get out there and be remorseful.
She must go on 'the journey' to complete the story.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Jul 22, 2007)

Weirdly, for the first time ever, I've complained to a television network about a programme, namely, in this case, to Channel Four about the Big Brother footage where Charlie accuses Gerry of sleeping with underage boys.

I believe this is a dangerous kind of slander. Innocent people have been attacked when others have spread slander about their sexual involvement with minors -- the pediatrician, coming to mind -- and it is a stain that can stick to a gay man, and seriously affect his life. 

Again, through Channel Four broadcasting (ie. diseminating defamation) the remarks, it makes them liable for libel action should the victim decide to redress the defamation through the legal process.  

I think the show has seriously spiralled out of control; it has become stressful to watch, and offensive.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2007)

Imo the production team still don't know which way to go about Charley. If the new housemates don't cut the mustard then there's a lot of weight on Brian's shoulders for the next seven weeks. Paedogate (sorry) must have been a real wake-up call, but will the demand for ratings over-ride the fear of another potential PR disaster courtesy of time-bomb Charley? I can see a very late night for the powers that be at Endemol tonight.

Betting odds: on balance I'm happy to back Charley to stay for the fifth time at very decent odds - 1.46. I'm expecting to take a loss and if she's going to go before finals night she'll go this week, but this is Charley remember. It also makes sense that Tracey is the next piece of deadwood to go before operation save BB8 goes into action next week.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 22, 2007)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> I think the show has seriously spiralled out of control; it has become stressful to watch, and offensive.



It is too stressful just watching Charley, imagine living with her.   

What makes someone so confrontational and angry?

Awful woman. 

Please make her go away...........................


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 22, 2007)

By the rules she has to be thrown out doesn't she? I think it speaks volumes when Charley can pretty much say what she wants, if anyone else said the same things they'd have been booted out. 

Disgraceful and a complete show of one rule for one and one for another. Just as people rightfully get thrown out for racism this for me is the same type of offensive behavior. I will also complain, but of course nothing will happen.

For me they are actually accepting and condoning that behaviour as if its trivial. If it were a racist comment, their feet wouldn't touch the floor. Joke.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't think she'll even be up this week. Gerry and Chanelle will more than likely vote for her, but her little performance in the garden should save her from the others.

I've, for a long time now, been feeling more and more sick by how Endemol and Channel4 have been manipulating the situation to keep Charley in. Last night was the final straw for me. It went too far.

I haven't liked Charley throughout this programme, but I have enjoyed watching her make a fool of herself arguing. But enough is enough - a little cry in the garden doesn't make up for everything she has done, especially not for what she said to Gerry. It makes no difference if Gerry was baiting her - she is the one responsible for controlling the words that come out of her mouth.

Emily said the n word because she thought she was being cool.
Charley said she didn't take offence from it.
Emily cried because she was so sorry she had said it and hadn't meant any offence.
Emily was removed from the house because BB would not tolerate any behaviour that was or could be seen as offensive to any of the housemates or might be seen as offensive to anyone out of the house.

___

Charley said Gerry sleeps with 15 y/o boys, insinuating he was a paedophile, because she wanted to hurt him.
Gerry took offence from it.
Charley was not remorseful.
BB asked Charley to think how it made Gerry feel, told her they were monitoring her behaviour after many inflammatory situations, and said they would not tolerate any behaviour that was or could be seen as offensive to any of the housemates or might be seen as offensive to anyone out of the house.
Charley was allowed back into the house.



Channel 4's behaviour here is, imo, even more disgusting than Charley's. They are fully aware of what they are doing, how Charley is perceived, how what she said might be perceived, and yet they are damn well going to do everything they can to keep her in to boost those fucking ratings.

Oh yes, I'm beyond disgusted with this.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 23, 2007)

well we're all still talking about it arent we, so i guess they've achieved their aim.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2007)

I didn't see it 

Charley wasn't remorseful? BB told her it was out of order and she launched into one of her nonsense stream-rants, with 15 self-justifying statements in _60 seconds_? How did it go down?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I didn't see it
> 
> Charley wasn't remorseful? BB told her it was out of order and she launched into one of her nonsense stream-rants, with 15 self-justifying statements in _60 seconds_? How did it go down?



At first, before she got called into the diary room, Gerry was telling her over and over again how out of order it was and how offended he was, and how it could be misconstrued and how serious an implication it was. She was not remorseful in the slightest and kept reiterating her accusation in her "I'm not bovvered or listening coz I'm always right I'm Charley don't ya know" way.

When she was called into the diary room and was told how it appeared she at first was saying she was only saying what he had told her, and she didn't know sleeping with a 15 y/o was "unillegal"  . After a while it seemed to sink in, slightly, that it was a bad thing that she said. 

She went out to Gerry and went to make up, but said "I ain't got to apologise so I'm not going to but I shouldn't have said that" and then later kept saying "yeah well I've apologised now". Then was 'remorseful' in the garden - crying lots - saying people outside will think she's a bitch, and yes she has been a bitch, and she will try not to be from now on.


----------



## Dissident Junk (Jul 23, 2007)

Good points, everyone.

Sometimes, I watch BB8 and just see car-crash in slow motion. I am surprised no one has lashed out at Charley yet, and I can understand how her behaviour pushes people to the limit. 

The thing is it is never-ending, absolutely neverending. For Chanelle and the rest of the housemates not to be categorically sure that this woman is a nightmare, instead even thinking for one minute it could be them with the problem, is astonishing.

The more I watch this programme, the more it looks like a psychological experiment, "Living with a Sociopath".

Because I think she is. And Endemol will have been told by consultant counsellors that Charley's behaviour exhibits sociopathic signs. That they are allowing her to continue to affect people's lives in a direct manner for entertainment, I think is appalling.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 23, 2007)

What they are actually saying is that its ok for someone to call someone else a paedo on live TV but its not as bad as saying the 'n' word in jest. They are ranking and being selective about their rules.
Alongside anyone being taught a lesson for using the 'n' word, and quite rightly so, they are inferring that the other offense is not as bad.

This has massive repercussions IMO, imagine the brain dead in England now thinking that every gay man is a paedo! It just increases the acceptability for others to attack gay people.

My advice is, complain to C4.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> My advice is, complain to C4.



I have. And to OFCOM.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 23, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> At first...from now on.



Thanks very much VP 

That Charley. She's not quite right in the noggin, is she? A BB Big Brain chappie said he thought she probably has a underdeveloped frontal lobe and simply can't process empathy. Do I feel better or worse for finding her so foul now I know she's got a pea-sized brain?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm finding Gerry increasingly irritating. Possibly just because he talks more than Ziggy as I'm sure if it were ziggy talking I'd be loathing him.

Gerry's just complaining all the fucking time. He acts like he knows everything and that really annoys me.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 23, 2007)

They're all pretty ghastly this year, aren't they? Usually I like at least one of them, but this year its just all horrible shouty rude peeople. As a life long pacifist I doubt I could last a day without punching Charly in the face, and that makes me sad. So, I'm still kind of half watching, but I don't give a shit who is voted out anymore, or who wins (although I sort of wish it could be Carole as best of a bad lot, but she's a moany cow too.)


----------



## Dissident Junk (Jul 23, 2007)

I have to leave the room, when Charley starts.

Anecdote aside, I am somewhat concerned about how things are going to pan out after Charley leaves the house. I think the BB8 experience will destroy her life. Who will employ her? Who will give her any media contracts? Who will associate with her? She will become a pariah.

For that reason alone, I think Channel Four ought to intervene.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 23, 2007)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> I have to leave the room, when Charley starts.


I've taken to putting some music on when she starts


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 23, 2007)

Dissident Junk said:
			
		

> I have to leave the room, when Charley starts.
> 
> Anecdote aside, I am somewhat concerned about how things are going to pan out after Charley leaves the house. I think the BB8 experience will destroy her life. Who will employ her? Who will give her any media contracts? Who will associate with her? She will become a pariah.
> 
> For that reason alone, I think Channel Four ought to intervene.



I don't think so. If rumours are to be believed, Jon Noel has already signed up Charley. Jon Noel is a big shot agent. He represents Davina, Dermot, and Russell Brand. He also made Jade Goody a very wealthy woman. I think this probably has something to do with BB's behaviour towards Charley.


----------



## Allan (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the way they played Prodigy's "Charlie Says" (from the old Charlie Says ads) when she was evicted! Charlie the cat sounds just like her when she goes off on one!


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 23, 2007)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I don't think so. If rumours are to be believed, Jon Noel has already signed up Charley. Jon Noel is a big shot agent. He represents Davina, Dermot, and Russell Brand. He also made Jade Goody a very wealthy woman. I think this probably has something to do with BB's behaviour towards Charley.



How can he sign her up without her consent? Unless there is a document they had to sign pre-entering the house.

I should think most will run a mile.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 23, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> How can he sign her up without her consent?


maybe it was when she came out of the diary room really cocky a few days ago?


----------



## D'wards (Jul 23, 2007)

Jerry is such a nob - defo crying for the cameras, or else he'd go under the duvet "smelling the sheets" Leslie style.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> She went out to Gerry and went to make up, but said "I ain't got to apologise so I'm not going to but I shouldn't have said that" .



That isn't how I recall it.  I remember her saying she was apologising because she wanted to rather than BB telling her to.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2007)

An interesting show - I always enjoy it when info seeps into the house from the outside world. Witness Ziggy cosying up to Chanelle again now he knows she's popular with the crowd and not percieved as a bunnyboiler (christ nows how, she's a grade-a psycho imo). The perception that Charley would have a long-term future and be rich certainly affected her behaviour after a very ratty few days and resulted in the "nice Charley" show we saw tonight. Either BB are trying to soften the public perception of Timebomb Charley before eviction on friday (possible, but fat chance of the public falling for that) or they're giving her another last chance. Personally (and after the signs and signals during today's noms) I have a feeling that Charley may survive this week. New people are coming in on fri or sat, it'd be a shame from BB's point of view not to have Charley there to check them out. If Charley doen't go then Tracey would seem to be the obvious eviction candidate. I thought they were going to bail on Ziggy at one point today, but they've let his DOG into the garden to keep him sweet.  

Tracy to go imo.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Jerry is such a nob - defo crying for the cameras, or else he'd go under the duvet "smelling the sheets" Leslie style.



I noticed that (but I would because I really dislike him).  Even Nikki covered her face most of the time.

He prattled on about being boring, I got bored watching it.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> An interesting show - I always enjoy it when info seeps into the house from the outside world. Witness Ziggy cosying up to Chanelle again now he knows she's popular with the crowd and not percieved as a bunnyboiler (christ nows how, she's a grade-a psycho imo). The perception that Charley would have a long-term future and be rich certainly affected her behaviour after a very ratty few days and resulted in the "nice Charley" show we saw tonight. Either BB are trying to soften the public perception of Timebomb Charley before eviction on friday (possible, but fat chance of the public falling for that) or they're giving her another last chance. Personally (and after the signs and signals during today's noms) I have a feeling that Charley may survive this week. New people are coming in on fri or sat, it'd be a shame from BB's point of view not to have Charley there to check them out. If Charley doen't go then Tracey would seem to be the obvious eviction candidate. I thought they were going to bail on Ziggy at one point today, but they've let his DOG into the garden to keep him sweet.
> 
> Tracy to go imo.



Hopefull it will be gerry in a three way (which could happen as carole may get 3 or 4 too).


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Hopefull it will be gerry in a three way (which could happen as carole may get 3 or 4 too).



As long as Charley survives I don't mind, although my book would love to see the back of Gerry. I say Tracey because she's the only one not to find a role or story in the house yet, the producers must be desperate to see the back of her. She reminds me of Gos from BB4 in a way - happy and self-contained in the house because she sees it as a holiday rather than an opportunity (wahay! - as long as I'm in the house I don't have to go back to work) but providing zero entertainment to the viewer.
The usual way to flush these klingons out is via a positive vote, but if it's Tracey/Carole/Gerry I don't think the show would be any poorer than it already is.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2007)

I've started coming to this thread for my fix of BB but I don't understand it now 

Info from outside seeping?
Ziggy's dog?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2007)

Well it probably helps to watch the show.  

Ok, the HMs had to do a quiz show as part of a task. The questions were about the HMs and were based on a survey of the eviction night crowd. So now the HMs know something about how they are portrayed on the outside (Chanelle stylish, Charley likely to be remembered in 5 years time etc). They also had brief messages and newsflashes from outside.

Ziggy's dog was let in to the house yesterday (which will be on the highlights show tonight). It's not code or anything, he just really misses his dog and was getting homesick.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 24, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well it probably helps to watch the show.
> 
> Ok, the HMs had to do a quiz show as part of a task. The questions were about the HMs and were based on a survey of the eviction night crowd. So now the HMs know something about how they are portrayed on the outside (Chanelle stylish, Charley likely to be remembered in 5 years time etc). They also had brief messages and newsflashes from outside.
> 
> Ziggy's dog was let in to the house yesterday (which will be on the highlights show tonight). It's not code or anything, he just really misses his dog and was getting homesick.



That's arse. It's all falling apart. The structure and format are fraying and I agree that the machinations of Endemol are shockingly transparent this year.

Made ov fail!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, and it looks very much like it's Charley vs Tracey this week. I guess they decided she was too much of a liability to keep on. Oh well, thanks for everything Charley.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank Christ for that. It is perhaps the most annoying programme on telly at the mo. I just find Charley and her constant ranting unwatchable - between her and Gerry's guileless whingeing it's enough to make me switch the channel each and every time. It's not entertaining this year, it's painful.

If bombs dropped on the house today I wouldn't shed a tear.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 24, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and it looks very much like it's Charley vs Tracey this week. I guess they decided she was too much of a liability to keep on. Oh well, thanks for everything Charley.



I hope Charley is up, i think Tracey has struck gold there, probably the only one she would beat at the minute.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2007)

CHARLEY AND TRACEY FACE EVICTION ON FRIDAY

Yesterday, all 10 housemates went into the Diary Room to individually nominate the two housemates they most want evicted from the house this week. The results of the nominations were announced to the house live on E4 tonight during Big Brother's Little Brother. Highlights of the nominations can be seen in tonight's Big Brother at 9.00pm on Channel 4.

This week CHARLEY and TRACEY received SIX nominations and therefore face eviction via the public vote on Friday 27 July. GERRY received THREE nominations, CAROLE and ZIGGY received TWO and CHANELLE, one. Once again BRIAN, LIAM, SAMANTHA and AMANDA received no nominations.

Amanda nominated Carole again
"She tells you off for quite a lot of stuff," Amanda explained. "Stop with the rules!"

Amanda then nominated Tracey again
"Sometimes you want to party…chat in the bedroom and throw eggs about…they really take it dead seriously."

Brian nominated Gerry again
"You do sort of get the feeling that he's looking down on you," Brian explained. "I've heard him whinge to people about me and how he can't talk about drinking cider." He went on, "I couldn't be any more bored in my whole entire life. Even talking about him is boring me."

Brian then nominated Charley
"We had a really big argument at the beginning of this week, it was really harsh and she made me feel really bad." Brian continued, "It was just nasty. I can't live with someone who's just gonna switch on me just like that. Even now, she can't take on board that it upset me. You wouldn't treat a dog the way she treated me…If you're gonna treat people like sh*t, expect to be nominated."

Carole nominated Charley
"On the whole, she's quite a lazy member of the house." Carole said, adding, "There's something about her that's actually withering away, and I think she will either implode and become more and more emotional, or she will explode quite fiercely…I think Charley's time is up."

Carole then nominated Ziggy
"I'm increasingly feeling uncomfortable by Ziggy's presence here…I feel that he's not contributing to the house, he's increasingly irritating me and upsetting me."


Chanelle nominated Charley.
"I don't believe that she's sorry for anything she's done when she's been crying this week," Chanelle said. "She heard her name called out on Friday and now she's putting on the 'Oh, I'm so sorry, I feel so remorseful for my actions, I feel so sad' kind of act - and it doesn't wash with me. I don't believe a thing that comes out of her mouth, she's not real."

Chanelle then nominated Tracey
"Sometimes, she can come across in an aggressive way…It's hard to have a conversation because we're two different people."

Charley nominated Chanelle again
"I just find her so sly, quite two-faced, gives you dirty looks…just so fake," Charley started. "And you can't speak to Ziggy for a minute without her coming…You need to back off, darling, because I don't want your man, he's not even my cup of tea."

Charley then nominated Gerry again
"He talks to me like he's talking down to me," she said. "He's just annoying, he says that I name-drop to me, he says that I talk about 'me-me-me-me' myself too much, that I'm a bitch, and that people are gonna hate me when I get out of here…well, I don't think so."

Gerry nominated Charley
"Charley only cares about herself; she has many times called all of us idiots," Gerry explained. "She's got a nice side and a very, very bad side, so there is a conflict. And she fools people. She has fooled people for eight weeks now; she's not fooling me at all."

Gerry then nominated Tracey
"She has this rude façade… I know she could be lying through her rotten teeth just to stay in the house," he said. "Her alliance with Charley is a survival tactic….I cannot imagine Charley going out clubbing in her It / footballers universe with Tracey and I don't think Tracey will go raving with Charley in a field covered in mud…They've just found common enemies."

Liam nominated Charley and Tracey again

Sam nominated Carole and Tracey again

Tracey nominated Gerry again and also Ziggy
On Ziggy, she said, "The simple fact is he always goes back on his word." She explained that he says he wants to stop arguments, "But what did he do on Friday night, as soon as Nic left - started on Charley. And he won't let it go. He knows what Charley's like, she's a fiery woman. But will he stop? Will he b**locks. He's just so full of it…he's too fake and idle."

Ziggy nominated Tracey again
"It hasn't really happened with us in here," he explained. "I had an altercation with her last week…I was a bit shocked about Tracey as I thought she was an individual in here."

Ziggy then nominated Charley again
"I've given her a chance and still I think she's improved a lot," he started. "But then we had a row on Friday night - I haven't had rows with anyone else." Ziggy continued, "When she has an argument, she'll tell us we're all t*ssers and tell everyone in the house we're all s**t, and you know that she's gonna be cool an hour later, and things are gonna be okay. But for that moment you think, 'What makes you so special?'"


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 24, 2007)

'scruffy little slut'
thats one of the funniest insults ive heard for years


----------



## Allan (Jul 24, 2007)

Charley's arguing again. Ho-hum. Just another day in the office.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone think Charley will get evicted???


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2007)

The best thing tonight has been the newsreader task and Ziggy's UNCANNY impression of Chris Morris in The Day Today. "And now over to Brian O' Hananarahanrahan. NEWS".


----------



## harpo (Jul 24, 2007)

No, I think it'll be Tracy.  Charlie is a bee-ach yes but entertaining.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 24, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> No, I think it'll be Tracy.  Charlie is a bee-ach yes but entertaining.



I wish you were near me i'd make so much money off of you!  . Tracey will never go, she is like 25/1 to go! That is like no chance in a two pronged race.

And Charley, entertaining? In what way? She's a total twat and i don't think she'll endear herself to people from Wakefield either!  

She's gonna need some decent security i reckon.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 24, 2007)

I've never voted on a BB yet but two votes have just gone for Charlie!

What a cunt! ( I hate that word. I think it is the word that is most derogatory to a woman)
She truly deserves it!


----------



## harpo (Jul 24, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> I wish you were near me i'd make so much money off of you!  . Tracey will never go, she is like 25/1 to go! That is like no chance in a two pronged race.
> 
> And Charley, entertaining? In what way? She's a total twat and i don't think she'll endear herself to people from Wakefield either!
> 
> She's gonna need some decent security i reckon.




Oh I'd never spend mony betting or even voting...but don't be so sure.  Tracy is soooo boring..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> Oh I'd never spend mony betting or even voting...but don't be so sure.  Tracy is soooo boring..



People aren't motivated to vote when someone is simply boring - they are, however, motivated to vote when someone is like Charley.

If Tracey was up against someone who was loved people would pick up the phone to vote Tracey out in order to save the one they like.

Because Tracey is up against someone so many people dislike people will pick up the phone to get out the nasty one.

It's just the way it works.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2007)

Exactly VP. In retrospect they must have decided to cut Charley loose after the Gerry argument about sleeping with young boys - slander and the final straw that broke the camel's back. The survey quiz two days ago was a move to reassure her she was seen as successful in the outside world and lesten the possibilty of a walk-out. Latest odds are Charley 1.04 and Tracey 27.0. I'd suggest a lay of Timebomb Charley - nowt to lose and everything to gain from a possible fight night between her and Chanelle (although BB will be well aware of this possibility and will be working overtime to stop it).

I'm going to lose a load of cash on friday, it's quite exciting.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 24, 2007)

I aint watched for about 5 weeks.....im impressed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Exactly VP. In retrospect they must have decided to cut Charley loose after the Gerry argument about sleeping with young boys - slander and the final straw that broke the camel's back. The survey quiz two days ago was a move to reassure her she was seen as successful in the outside world and lesten the possibilty of a walk-out. Latest odds are Charley 1.04 and Tracey 27.0. I'd suggest a lay of Timebomb Charley - nowt to lose and everything to gain from a possible fight night between her and Chanelle (although BB will be well aware of this possibility and will be working overtime to stop it).
> 
> I'm going to lose a load of cash on friday, it's quite exciting.




Does Charley ever talk about walking out?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> I aint watched for about 5 weeks.....im impressed



  Well done haylz!

I just want Charley to go - it is so stressful watching her, I can't bear it.  

I'm surprised no one has thumped her yet and I'm a peace loving person.


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2007)

still not watching  I feel cheated


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> still not watching  I feel cheated




Such restraint - I'm impressed!

I've been sucked in but I wish I hadn't as it just makes me mad and depressed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 25, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Such restraint - I'm impressed!
> 
> I've been sucked in but I wish I hadn't as it just makes me mad and depressed.




I mute when they show Charley  I soemtimes flick mute  on and off  so I can get the reactions from the other HM so I know what the conversation/rant/row is about. 

But, all in all, I am hating this year and feel cheated as well


----------



## foo (Jul 25, 2007)

how's brian doing?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

brian's alright 

me and the girl had watery eyes when ziggy's dog was in the house


----------



## milesy (Jul 25, 2007)

that *really* surprises me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> brian's alright
> 
> me and the girl had watery eyes when ziggy's dog was in the house



Me too. How sweet.

Still can't bring myself to believe Ziggy's plastic emotions though - even though they were bound to be genuine when Molly came in.

Poor ikkle Molly-moo.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> brian's alright
> 
> me and the girl had watery eyes when ziggy's dog was in the house




And we did.  

We both sat there going "Awwwwwwwww"


----------



## foo (Jul 25, 2007)

why was ziggy's dog in the house?  

how long is there to go before the final evictions? 

glad brian the brain is still


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 25, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> brian the brain


He made me laugh last night with his comment "I feel like I've let Basildon down"  

Mate, there is nothing, and I mean _nothing_ that you could do to let Basildon down.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> why was ziggy's dog in the house?


as part of this week's task - the dog had to complete an agility course (with no training  ) ziggy's face when he saw his doggy in the garden, awww!

I hate ziggy, but I can't deny that it was a touching moment


----------



## foo (Jul 25, 2007)

touching? pah. 

fuckin soft arse animal lovers...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

heartless cow


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 25, 2007)

chegrimandi said he wanted to shoot the dog in the face


----------



## foo (Jul 25, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> chegrimandi said he wanted to shoot the dog in the face



my kinda guy.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 25, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> chegrimandi said he wanted to shoot the dog in the face



Shoot the dog with what? Isn't that called bestiality? he he


----------



## milesy (Jul 25, 2007)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> chegrimandi said he wanted to shoot the dog in the face



i know charley's annoying, but that's a bit harsh!!

(sorry, i couldn't resist. if it wasn't me it would have been someone else)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

milesy!

I am shocked!


----------



## milesy (Jul 25, 2007)

so am i. more than that, i'm ashamed of myself 

i best go and ask the twins what would sound good as an apology.


----------



## foo (Jul 25, 2007)

milesy!!!   

flagellate yourself. 

do it right now! 



then put it on youtube.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 25, 2007)

I found it quite odd that the dog didnt recognise him or want to come to him.
I used to leave my dog for months but she'd always run to me as soon as I got in the door.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 25, 2007)

holy shit what a tantrum   who wants to bet Chanelle doesn't really know how to play the violin


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 25, 2007)

Ziggy, grow a pair, call her bluff and let her fuck off.

PLEASE.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I found it quite odd that the dog didnt recognise him or want to come to him.
> I used to leave my dog for months but she'd always run to me as soon as I got in the door.




It could have been sulking.

When I collected my dog from the kennels after a week away, he took one look at us and turned round and walked off.    Just to make a point I think, as he was soon all over us.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 25, 2007)

Chanelle is just getting worse by the day. Such a spoilt little brat, hopefully she leaves next week.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 25, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> It could have been sulking.
> 
> When I collected my dog from the kennels after a week away, he took one look at us and turned round and walked off.    Just to make a point I think, as he was soon all over us.


ziggys dog ran away from him.... anyway
just woke up. when's bb on again?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2007)

I love Chanelle  

I was totally with her on that one. Having played the flute for years but refused to even let my mum or dad listen I can understand what it's like when you let something like that become such an issue. Not something that is easy to overcome in your mind.

I'm very glad she did it though.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought Chanelle was awful...what a tantrum


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jul 26, 2007)

Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 26, 2007)

hello femmefatale 

I really don't like charley, but I don't think much of tracey either, and obviously the show is going to be more interesting with charley staying.

but I just don't know how much more of her I can take!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 26, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> but I just don't know how much more of her I can take!


I haven't watched it for over a week now and to be honest it is because I can't face watching her anymore...she turns my stomach and I actually feel embarrassed for her.


----------



## Allan (Jul 26, 2007)

I laugh now when every Charley kicks off. She is amazing! 
I hated Science but this girl's great!


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 26, 2007)

FemmeFatale said:
			
		

> Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!Get Tracey out!



I'd have to agree with you against any other person but Charley is a total fool and she'll definitely go.


----------



## Treebeak (Jul 26, 2007)

ScallyWag II said:
			
		

> I thought Chanelle was awful...what a tantrum



She had absolutley no reason for not playing either! What a freak! Cant believe Ziggy stays so calm with her. He's either a saint or is really really desperate for the shag


----------



## harpo (Jul 26, 2007)

I missed last night.  What happened?  What tantrum?


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 26, 2007)

Charlie gives every woman on the planet a bad name.
When I see people like Charlie I'm glad I decided to live alone.
Shes not only ugly outside, she's uglier inside!


----------



## foo (Jul 26, 2007)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Charlie gives every woman on the planet a bad name.




no she doesn't. 

she's a fucking horrible cow, agreed -  but why does this mean "she gives every woman on the planet a bad name"?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> no she doesn't.
> 
> she's a fucking horrible cow, agreed -  but why does this mean "she gives every woman on the planet a bad name"?



Seconded!! She certainly does not give every woman on the planet a bad name - she just gives herself a bad name. Fucking terrible name.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 26, 2007)

thirded!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 26, 2007)

Fourthed!


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 26, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> I missed last night.  What happened?  What tantrum?



As part of the shopping task, they all had to do a stars-in-their-eyes-stylee performance and Chanelle had to play the violin.  She must have had lessons at some point in her life cos she went on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on...and on and on <yawn> about how she was not going to play it and she hated it etc.  She ended up in the diary room screaming, bouncing up and down on the chair, threatening to leave.  A real spolit young child's temper tantrum


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 26, 2007)

And then she played it, rather well.


----------



## harpo (Jul 26, 2007)

Ah!  Thanks.  She is prone to those screeching tantrums in the diary room.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 26, 2007)

This was the worst tantrum she's had to date. Absolutely unbelievable and she announced she was leaving the house! I'd just about started to believe that she really couldn't handle the violin performance and was feeling sorry for her then all of a sudden she was doing it. WTF??!!

Can't wait to see the back of Charley - she's made the show boring, not interesting AFAIC.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 26, 2007)

Charley can't believe that Keiran Richardson has gone to Sunderland FC from Man Utd. She says she knows that he won't after much more name dropping.
She has again endeared herself to another city by stating she'd never heard of it and why wouldn't he go Tottenham! he he

Is this girl totally stupid? The reason he has gone so far North is possibly to get as far away from her as possible!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 26, 2007)

Ugh. was that really shaggage?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 26, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Ugh. was that really shaggage?




My daughter had to look the other way.  She was saying "Muuuuum, tell them to stop it"!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeuw.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 26, 2007)

VP likes/hates news flash:

I hate hate hate Charley, Tracey and Carole. Eeeeeeeevil.

Brian/Chanelle ftw


----------



## moomoo (Jul 26, 2007)

Why was Carole telling Chanelle not to speak to her again?

I must have missed something.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2007)

BIG brother is total and utter shite.

Message ends......................................


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 26, 2007)

exosculate said:
			
		

> BIG brother is total and utter shite.
> 
> Message ends......................................



Thanks for that!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Thanks for that!




You are very welcome.

Are you needing me to supply more meat to your bone?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 26, 2007)

No, plenty of meat here thanks.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> No, plenty of meat here thanks.




I am a wholesale procurer of impoverished ideas. Gis a shout if ya intersted like.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Ugh. was that really shaggage?



really???


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jul 27, 2007)

OK so the big night has arrived!

Get Tracey out!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 27, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Why was Carole telling Chanelle not to speak to her again?
> 
> I must have missed something.



That was the final straw for my feelings towards Carole. Exactly the same thing she did to Nikki. Utterly pathetic. The way she shouted down Chanelle and wouldn't reply to her questions was completely childish - she has some nerve to talk about Chanelle's tantrums when that is the way she behaves. Ziggy was quite right to pull Carole up on the way she treats Charley as compared everyone else. And Carole's stock answer is "I don't want to hear it", like some holier than thou matriarch.

As for Chiggy mating - not sure, but it did look like it. I loved they way she said "do you wanna do it again?", and then they both shrugged and leaped back on each other - classic  I have no problems with people shagging in the house. Some people seems to get unnecessarily squeamish about it - it's only sex


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 27, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> That was the final straw for my feelings towards Carole. Exactly the same thing she did to Nikki. Utterly pathetic. The way she shouted down Chanelle and wouldn't reply to her questions was completely childish - she has some nerve to talk about Chanelle's tantrums when that is the way she behaves. Ziggy was quite right to pull Carole up on the way she treats Charley as compared everyone else. And Carole's stock answer is "I don't want to hear it", like some holier than thou matriarch.





Agree with all of that - she's really quite awful.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 27, 2007)

Allan said:
			
		

> I hated Science but this girl's great!




Allan  how COULD you?!? 


Science was probably my favourite housemate of all time!!!  



KEEP IT SCIENTIFIC


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 27, 2007)

i got the feeling the shaggage was more grindage cos straight after he said,
'i cant wait to see you out of here' or summit like that


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 27, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Science was probably my favourite housemate of all time!!!


call me wierd but i keep missing marco. 

i loved the way he squealed 'big bruvva!'


----------



## N_igma (Jul 27, 2007)

Ray has to be the best BB housemate.


----------



## Geri (Jul 27, 2007)

I've heard that new housemates are going in


----------



## bellator (Jul 27, 2007)

Loved Carole saying that the reason she defends Charley is because she doesn't like people being isolated. Then she says she is not going to talk to Channelle 
Apparantly BB have been showing Carole in a quite a good light compared with what she is like on the live show.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't understand how carole gets to sew everything. Also the making of birthday cards etc. I thought that all wasn't allowed.

I remember she made a ball earlier on, was the removed because it was a ball?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Ray has to be the best BB housemate.



MMmmmm oh yes.  

Carole is indeed a twat.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 27, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Apparantly BB have been showing Carole in a quite a good light compared with what she is like on the live show.


she really is a moany old cow. 
worryingly though, I keep seeing similarities in my behaviour with my own housemates


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian still my favourite. Think he's funny and i loved his impression of speed talking Charley yesterday.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 27, 2007)

oooh. Def new people tonight then. The eviction interview slot has 15mins tacked on.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Brian still my favourite. Think he's funny and i loved his impression of speed talking Charley yesterday.



He is quite annoying sometimes BUT he is the only one who seems to have shut Charley up during one of her mindless rants....at least for a little while. He is ok in my book now


----------



## moomoo (Jul 27, 2007)

Hooray!  Charley is going!


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 27, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank fuk for that.


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2007)

she was just sat there looking at herself being a bitch, getting booed and you know that in her head she was thinking "oooh, i'm on the telly, i bet i look good."  nothing else went in.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 27, 2007)

What the fuck is that pink string of an outfit?


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 27, 2007)

Well what a bunch of freaks! Can't they have anyone normalish in that house? Just a little? At least the glamour woman will be good to look at i guess.

PS: Let me guess who will not get voted into the real house, witch and weirdo with teddies????


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm liking David.....so far. 

That pink thing....WHY does she have to be welsh! Ffs.  


(oh the shame..)


----------



## moomoo (Jul 27, 2007)

That pink outfit looked awful!  Did she not notice her fat rolls or did she just not look in the mirror?  

Teenager and I were fairly amused by the (almost) 40 year old virgin and his teddies.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 27, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Loved Carole saying that the reason she defends Charley is because she doesn't like people being isolated. Then she says she is not going to talk to Channelle
> Apparantly BB have been showing Carole in a quite a good light compared with what she is like on the live show.



I normally watch a bit in the 11pm-2am section and you're right, the highlights doesn't show how two faced she is.

Other things gleamed from the LF missing from the highlights.

Liam is quite sharp for all the dumb geordie comments he gets.  He's also quite bitchy.

Gerry whines all the time.

Charley was quite tolerable when she was in a good mood but she did constantly talk about herself.

Ziggy is even more demasculated.

Every conversation about Brian is nomally followed by a sound dip as he constantly talks about celebs or his mates.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 27, 2007)

I may have been drinking but Charley looked very attractive in her little Pocahontas number.  

Amy is surely just Emily with bigger mamps.  I'd say the chance of Liam not fancying her is smaller than Jontys chance of becoming a full time BB housemate.  The scary side of eccentric.

I already feel sorry for Shaunessa as everyone with a bitchy bone in their body just spent the last 15 minutes slagging her off.  Choice of dress was so bad, there could be no going back for her already.

Kara Louise seems quite normal, bless her.

Gerry wll love david (pagan, Scottishness) but I get the feeling David will hate him.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 28, 2007)

i think Liam is funnier and wittier than the highlights suggest. i've heard him say some quite droll comments.

when they were given that loo roll with their faces on.
"charley, can i use yours?" heehee.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 28, 2007)

That one with the teddies/puppets is off his tits. Fantastic.


----------



## unusual_solid (Jul 28, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> That one with the teddies/puppets is off his tits. Fantastic.



i hope its him and brian as the last two house mates. fucking brilliant if they got together.


----------



## bellator (Jul 28, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i think Liam is funnier and wittier than the highlights suggest. i've heard him say some quite droll comments.
> 
> when they were given that loo roll with their faces on.
> "charley, can i use yours?" heehee.


----------



## john x (Jul 28, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> That pink outfit looked awful!  Did she not notice her fat rolls or did she just not look in the mirror?



But the woman who was first in with the fake tits, looked OK?

john x


----------



## Geri (Jul 28, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Kara Louise seems quite normal, bless her.



_Student Kara-Louise claims she's "extremely gorgeous and exceedingly bright". A pal thinks she looks like Mariah Carey "only much fitter". Privately-educated, has issues with "common people". Wants to work in PR_


----------



## moomoo (Jul 28, 2007)

john x said:
			
		

> But the woman who was first in with the fake tits, looked OK?
> 
> john x




No, she looked awful too, but still not as horrible as the other one.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 28, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> _Student Kara-Louise claims she's "extremely gorgeous and exceedingly bright". A pal thinks she looks like Mariah Carey "only much fitter". Privately-educated, has issues with "common people". Wants to work in PR_




And Leeloks summed up Kara-Louise's entrance into the house for U75 news "double barreled spoilt rich bitch".


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 28, 2007)

how did david get chosen to go in?
just watched last nites show with a spliff and a  hangover
and missed that bit


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 28, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> how did david get chosen to go in?
> just watched last nites show with a spliff and a  hangover
> and missed that bit



He was the first to the diary room I think. 

live feed at the mo'. Ziggy is talking to Amy (round the table), she misses her dog most so they've already got a nice understanding of each other going on. Chanelle was sat next to him but has gone to the bedroom. Cameras cutting between them like BB is anticipating jealousy etc.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 28, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> _Student Kara-Louise claims she's "extremely gorgeous and exceedingly bright". A pal thinks she looks like Mariah Carey "only much fitter". Privately-educated, has issues with "common people". Wants to work in PR_



I stopped paying attention to the bluff written about them years ago - ever since vanessa 2 years ago told us she had a mad personality.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 28, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i think Liam is funnier and wittier than the highlights suggest. i've heard him say some quite droll comments.
> 
> when they were given that loo roll with their faces on.
> "charley, can i use yours?" heehee.



Well that one did make the highlights.  he does have a good rapport on that level, even with Charley.  

But he has no empathy or offers any support to the others at all.  When Nicky and Brian were down he couldn't be arsed.  This was despite everyone going to him when he blubbed over the money.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 29, 2007)

Channelle has walked!

That's a shame, I liked her when she got really indignant.  She did indignant better than anyone.

Perhaps we'll get a strip from that stripper that works in a care home.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Channelle has walked!
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Apparantly she came back!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 29, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Sunray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 29, 2007)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Chairman Meow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 29, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> dynamicbaddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Passdout (Jul 29, 2007)

Shes staying till tuesday to revise things.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 29, 2007)

Is anyone really interested in Zigelle as a couple??

At least there is some eye candy again with Amy.


----------



## brianx (Jul 29, 2007)

Why didn't they just leave it to see how things post-Charley worked out?


----------



## brianx (Jul 30, 2007)

I read in the paper yesterday that Charley described Ziggy as being "hung like a five year old". Oh that hurts.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 30, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Sunray said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 30, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> I read in the paper yesterday that Charley described Ziggy as being "hung like a five year old". Oh that hurts.



Yeah but she still wants to shag him just to piss Chanelle off. Oh and she's only slept with one guy. And she wants to have a lesbian fling with Thalia. I wouldn't believe her if she told me the sky was blue.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 30, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Yeah but she still wants to shag him just to piss Chanelle off. Oh and she's only slept with one guy. And she wants to have a lesbian fling with Thalia. I wouldn't believe her if she told me the sky was blue.



yep, true. Cause we all know that Charley is a straight down the line kind of girl.


----------



## annakin (Jul 30, 2007)

i feel sorry for chanelle coz shes stuck in there with that knob ziggy. i know she crys all the time and stuff but i think shes the most normal one in there!! not much choice tho lol
i think i will miss charley even tho shes mental, at least she was interesting!!!!


----------



## annakin (Jul 30, 2007)

Leeloks said:
			
		

> Brian still my favourite. Think he's funny and i loved his impression of speed talking Charley yesterday.



is anyone else not convinced by his stupid act tho? he keeps accidentally using "big words" then back tracking majorly and saying something dumb   on purpose?? its weird.
but i still hope he wins!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2007)

Channelle has left the building, for good this time.

So why all the shennanegans yesterday? What was the point of spending all that time and effort keeping her in for another day? It was even announced on the official site that she'd gone (before they talked her into stayihg again).
Well, a lot of people made a lot of money yesterday on the "Walkout - yes/no?" market on Betfair that runs until midnight on sunday. After the official website announcement on sunday that Channelle had walked punters were backing a walkout at odds of 100/1 on in the belief that it had already happened and they were making "free money". Oh dear. Some people lost a fortune yesterday and some got very rich (I didn't btw, I was out and missed all the fun  ) - far be it for me to suggest that some of them were c4/Endemol employees. Very suspect imo.

Anyway, she's "turst". Three in now from the halfway house maybe?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2007)

From the channel 4 website:

"Chanelle has left the Big Brother House following a blazing row with on-off love interest Ziggy. Having passionately argued to boiling point earlier in the Living Area this lunchtime, both halves of 'Chiggy' reached stalemate. 
I'm not giving you another chance to make me look stupid," Chanelle shouted at him, "to make me look like a doormat."
"That's what everyone said about me," replied Ziggy, "that I was the one looking like a doormat." 
The doormats at dawn seemed to be the last straw for Chanelle as she stormed into the bedroom, showered, applied makeup, dressed, packed and went to the Diary Room where she told Big Brother:
"Thank you for having me. I really appreciate that you've let me on to the programme. " 

She also excitedly added, "Now I can meet Victoria Beckham and catch the Spice Girls tour before it finishes!" 

Chanelle left moments later, without saying goodbye to her fellow housemates, although she did leave a note. 
Goodbye Chanelle, The Spice girls will be proud."

Told you - total psycho. That's the weirdest leaving speech I've seen on BB yet. If Posh has any sense she'll ban this stalker from every venue they play.


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2007)

New housemates are Kara-Louise and David.


----------



## Leeloks (Jul 30, 2007)

Chanelle gradually lost it i think but Ziggy constantly manipulating her didn't help. She is very young acting as well.

I am always suspicious of people who want to be someone else other than themselves. You have to wonder why she would want to be like posh spice and realistically is Victoria gonna have her over to LA, nope.

Quite sad i think.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 30, 2007)

Oooh I dunno...fair play to Chanelle for sticking to what she said.....I'm well fed up of Ziggy threatening he's off and then taking it back, but being _most embarrassed_ about it all....and also (and most of all) his constant fucking bitching about Chanelle to anyone who'll listen. 

She's done bugger all of that afaics.

He's a total fucking scum bag.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 30, 2007)

Urgh - Ziggy - what a fucking two-faced knob.




<finishes hate>


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy may be a knob of the first degree, but Chanelle would suck the life out of anyone imo - classic emotional vampire. I thought she seemed disturbed on day one, and nothing since then has changed my opinion. She shouldn't have been in the house in the first place, but I actually felt quite sorry for Ziggy trapped in there with her with no escape but to give up what he clearly sees as his one last shot at fame and fortune.
Chanelle was leaving/staying more times than Ziggy in the end, and left the house at least twice for unspecified medical attention. Not good.


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2007)

God, he's such a fucking prick. Crying and pretending he didn't want her to go when he convinced her to go in the first place. What a manipulating cunt.


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ziggy may be a knob of the first degree, but Chanelle would suck the life out of anyone imo - classic emotional vampire. I thought she seemed disturbed on day one, and nothing since then has changed my opinion. She shouldn't have been in the house in the first place, but I actually felt quite sorry for Ziggy trapped in there with her with no escape but to give up what he clearly sees as his one last shot at fame and fortune.
> Chanelle was leaving/staying more times than Ziggy in the end, and left the house at least twice for unspecified medical attention. Not good.



Ziggy played on any weaknesses she had and strung her along like a fucking puppet. She's a messed up kid and he's a prize fucking cunt.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ziggy may be a knob of the first degree, but Chanelle would suck the life out of anyone imo - classic emotional vampire. I thought she seemed disturbed on day one, and nothing since then has changed my opinion. She shouldn't have been in the house in the first place, but I actually felt quite sorry for Ziggy trapped in there with her with no escape but to give up what he clearly sees as his one last shot at fame and fortune.
> Chanelle was leaving/staying more times than Ziggy in the end, and left the house at least twice for unspecified medical attention. Not good.





I bow down to your knowledge cos I've watched fucked all of the live stuff - and you're always right, you bastard   - but he is a grade A sleaze.


Anyway - other news from our house - we reckon Trace is the spit of a perodactyl (sp?) - especially in the diary room......and heo cracked me up yesterday by suggesting that Ziggy and Chanelle's secret word should be 'Shut up'..heh heh hehn  ...you had to be there probably 



Carole - what a fucking stirring old cunt.



<breathes out>


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2007)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Ziggy played on any weaknesses she had and strung her along like a fucking puppet. She's a messed up kid and he's a prize fucking cunt.



Oh, he's a dickhead alright, but I don't think he's a cunt - personally I think he's crippled in there by the overwhelming need to be seen a) as a nice guy and b) to be "doing the right thing" at all times. He fucked up and started a relationship with a fruitloop and thought he couldn't get out of it without looking bad to the viewers, hence the prevaricating and on/off rubbish we've had to watch over the last few months. He's fucked up his big chance good and proper - entirely through his own stupidity - but Chanelle, jesus. From what I've seen there's a lot of spite and hate in there, and the girl can hold an irrational grudge for England.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 30, 2007)

Just one word.

Eeeeewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol! Shanessa would've been great in the house imo. They need more people who really don't give a fuck.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2007)

*sighs*

Welsh....why welsh....*shakes head*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 30, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *sighs*
> 
> Welsh....why welsh....*shakes head*




well they think we are all village idiot types He should see the middle class wankers who live in pontcanna


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep! 

That was surely the 'why not give it me best shot and strip' move eh? 

Quite sensible I reckon  ....might not get her into the house but it's guaranteed maximum exposure (heh heh!) for someone whose main motivation is (presumably) fame.

I liked her.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 30, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> I liked her.



My daughter didn't!  She ran out of the room in horror.   

I must try and remember that when they put BB on late it is for a reason.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you not strip down to nowt on an average night out then Strumps?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 30, 2007)

Lmao errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr no sheo!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 30, 2007)

Does anyone know what part of cardiff she is from?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 30, 2007)

.....b-b-b-but...you're Welsh!?!


----------



## moomoo (Jul 30, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what part of cardiff she is from?




Why, are you going to stalk her?

Or get fashion tips?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 30, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Why, are you going to stalk her?
> 
> Or get fashion tips?




errrrrr NO ta 

Id say she is from St mellons or pentwyn, but then it could be Ely or tremorfa or even canton or gabalfa...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> That was surely the 'why not give it me best shot and strip' move eh?
> 
> ...



I liked her too, potential BB gold imo, and although she hasn't been chosen to join the main house (they chose the safe choices David and Kara) it'd be a waste to have her evicted after a mere week, and I hope she'll get into the main house in the end. I'm not sure she's got any motivation tbh, other than seeing what happens next. Little article here.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 30, 2007)

jonty's not eccentric, he's an arsehole


----------



## Celt (Jul 31, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> .....b-b-b-but...you're Welsh!?!



just because we is welsh - doesn't mean we know all the other welsh people 

she made me cringe. mind you I blame the parents, who calls their child Shanessa


----------



## Geri (Jul 31, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> she made me cringe. mind you I blame the parents, who calls their child Shanessa



I doubt they called her that, it sounds like a name you'd make up if you were a lap dancer to me.

Did I imagine it or did she tell a bunch of strangers that she'd only just met that she got chlamydia?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Did I imagine it or did she tell a bunch of strangers that she'd only just met that she got chlamydia?



sharing is caring.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 31, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> I doubt they called her that, it sounds like a name you'd make up if you were a lap dancer to me.
> 
> Did I imagine it or did she tell a bunch of strangers that she'd only just met that she got chlamydia?



According to 'On the Couch' Shanessa has the lowest emotional intelligence of anyone in the house. Which essentially means she has no empathy and misses most social queues. Potentially very entertaining. ")


----------



## Apathy (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont like that David Shirley Ghostman idiot


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> just because we is welsh - doesn't mean we know all the other welsh people



Indeed.  

Silly sheo


----------



## badlands (Jul 31, 2007)

Shanessa's from Ely. She works as a lap dancer in Mill Lane. Class.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought she was a care worker?


----------



## badlands (Jul 31, 2007)

maybe she does both........
http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/celebs/news/tm_method=full%26objectid=19535899%26siteid=50082-name_page.html


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 31, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ziggy may be a knob of the first degree, but Chanelle would suck the life out of anyone imo - classic emotional vampire. I thought she seemed disturbed on day one, and nothing since then has changed my opinion. She shouldn't have been in the house in the first place, but I actually felt quite sorry for Ziggy trapped in there with her with no escape but to give up what he clearly sees as his one last shot at fame and fortune.
> Chanelle was leaving/staying more times than Ziggy in the end, and left the house at least twice for unspecified medical attention. Not good.



I was starting to dislike her but then remembered what happened to her, happened to Nicky.  In a  nutshell, certain housemates took it upon themselves to strangle any personality out of her.  Instead of isolation with nicky, it was threats to leave.

And I don't like all the 'disturbed/ she needs therapy' jibes either - just shows to me how differently males and females are treated by BB/the public.  Shabnam/Nicky/Charley and now Chanelle all seem to need it.  But hey Jonty is just a good old fashioned eccentric.  And Brian is suffering from unrequited love, he isn't a bunny boiler unlike Nicky and Chanelle.  And how dare Amy 'bitch' about how uncomfortable Jonty was the night before but David blanking Brian is fine.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 31, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Lol! Shanessa would've been great in the house imo.



For about a day.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 31, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> And I don't like all the 'therapy' jibes either - just shows to me how differently males and females are treated by BB/the public.  Shabnam/Nicky/Charley and now Chanelle all seem to need it.  But hey Jonty is just a good old fashioned eccentric.  And Brian is suffering from unrequited love, he isn't a bunny boiler unlike Nicky and Chanelle.  And how dare Amy 'bitch' about how uncomfortable Jonty was the night before but David blanking Brian is fine.



And Gerry and Ziggy talking about everyone else and then being nice to their face isn't sly or sneaky or bitchy or twofaced...


----------



## N_igma (Jul 31, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> And Gerry and Ziggy talking about everyone else and then being nice to their face isn't sly or sneaky or bitchy or twofaced...



The only housemates I haven't seen do that are Brian and the twins. In a closed atmosphere, you'll end up being two-faced to a slight degree. Everyone is at some point in their lives and there's no escaping it here.

Jonty is a complete weirdo, no sane 36 man talks to teddy bears unless it's their job. Fact.


----------



## annakin (Jul 31, 2007)

*New Housemate? Lol*

check this out, is this guy for real??

youtube.com/watch?v=-MTcCNEyS8g

LOL big brothers mother


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 31, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> The only housemates I haven't seen do that are Brian and the twins. In a closed atmosphere, you'll end up being two-faced to a slight degree. Everyone is at some point in their lives and there's no escaping it here.
> 
> .



I agree as most people won't have the energy to constantly defend their views.  But people in the series have been targeted for it more than others - i think because it confirms prejudices people would have beforehand (ie you would expect it from a group of women).  When a gay man like derek laud or Pete Burns did it, because there was humour to some of it (despite a lot being very nasty indeed) it was accepted.

fwiw, Brian has bitched about gerry loads and him and the twins have had a fair bit to say about carole.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 31, 2007)

talking about one of your housemates with another one is perfectly normal but when you're in big brother its seen as bitching


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2007)

I still think she's disturbed.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyway, quick update - Shanessa is now in the house as a fully-fledged housemate, Liam has gone the other way to join Ziggy. They just need to engineer another task to get Jonty in (and Tracy out) and all will be well in the BB producers' strange little universe.
Go Shanessa!


----------



## moomoo (Jul 31, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Anyway, quick update - Shanessa is now in the house as a fully-fledged housemate, Liam has gone the other way to join Ziggy. They just need to engineer another task to get Jonty in (and Tracy out) and all will be well in the BB producers' strange little universe.
> Go Shanessa!



How did she get in there?

Are they changing round every day?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> How did she get in there?
> 
> Are they changing round every day?



It was a "sitting in a box trying to predict the time" task that tbh I think was designed to get Jonty into the main house. The person least likely to win won.  

And yes, they surely are. This BB is proving disasterous in terms of viewing figures, and with the HMs voting in the two dullest people from the halfway house I'd expect a lot more (increasingly desperate) twists and turns to come. Shanessa and Jonty need to be in there imo, so they're almost there now. It's a shame to sacrifice Amy imo (she's total bunny-boiler material) but there's only so far they can go in manipulating the situation.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 31, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought BB would want to get rid of Liam.
Isn't he the 'heat readers' choice?


----------



## annakin (Aug 1, 2007)

So, is it just me or is anyone else completely sick of seeing Shanessa shake her fat ass and get her ugly tits out.  Someone should really tell her she's a cow!


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 1, 2007)

annakin said:
			
		

> So, is it just me or is anyone else completely sick of seeing Shanessa shake her fat ass and get her ugly tits out.  Someone should really tell her she's a cow!


who would pay to have a lap dance off her? - i live in cardiff and can tell you i would pay her to put some clothes on if she came anywhere near me! - again, bb just seem to put people in the house that represent everything that is wrong with our society today in the epecation that its what the public want to see.  when are they going to realise not all people want to be like these muppets!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2007)

How does this work then

1. Leave work
2. Log into virtual world
3. Watch other members of virtual world locked in a house 
4. Kill yourself


----------



## harpo (Aug 1, 2007)

The way Ziggy speaks has always reminded me of Cliff Richard.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2007)

Badgers said:
			
		

> How does this work then
> 
> 1. Leave work
> 2. Log into virtual world
> ...



Oh dear lord. My incomprehension of SL just went up a few notches.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't like all this half way house nonsense. I don't feel like it's been explained to me properly. 

I hope Ziggy gets evicted. His arrogant penance of volunteering to go half way and then assuming he'd be straight back in. Hah. Go Shanessa!


----------



## Structaural (Aug 1, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I don't like all this half way house nonsense. I don't feel like it's been explained to me properly.
> 
> I hope Ziggy gets evicted. His arrogant penance of volunteering to go half way and then assuming he'd be straight back in. Hah. Go Shanessa!



Bride of Chucky? No thanks, but Ziggy out - yes please.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 1, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I hope Ziggy gets evicted. His arrogant penance of volunteering to go half way and then assuming he'd be straight back in. Hah. Go Shanessa!



I didn't see it like that, Chanelle had just left and he was in a bit of a state. Maybe he went to clear his mind a bit, a change of scenery can help in those situations.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 1, 2007)

Ziggy says 'I really mean it' way too much for him to possibly mean anything  
poor old ziggy. i dont hate him but i think he'll be embarrassed about this for years


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 1, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I didn't see it like that, Chanelle had just left and he was in a bit of a state. Maybe he went to clear his mind a bit, a change of scenery can help in those situations.



*pretending* to be. Hang him high.


----------



## story (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you suppose any one of them was smart enough to take the opportunity to have a wank while they were in those boxes?


----------



## story (Aug 1, 2007)

I suppose the animal suits would have made it a tad tricky.


----------



## story (Aug 1, 2007)

Isn't there a sex scene that likes to dress up in animal suits?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah. Fluffies? Or summink.
Furries...

I dunno.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok, so I've just got in from work and as far as I can see Endemol have just ripped-up the entire concept and started again. The HMs in the halfway house (Jonty, Ziggy, Liam, Amy) were told tonight - completely out of the blue - that for no good reason they were all going next door again and had to choose who from the main housse would replace them. To no-one's great shock they chose Shanessa, Kara, David - and then Tracy to make up the numbers. All will be up for eviction on friday, possibly a double.

So Liam, Ziggy and Jonty are saved (good for the producers), and Amy gets a free pass with the added bonus of having Tracy up for eviction too.
Very unfair on Shanessa, David and Kara imo, who all fought to be in the house, won tasks and deserve a place.

This whole situation seems very silly to me and demonstrates a level of random manipulation that edges into the farcical imo - not even seasoned old dogs who've seen it all on the Betfair forum know what the fuck is going on. All that effort and so little to show for it. I mean I'm glad Jonty's in and all, but really... 

Interestingly I suppose this means they have further plans for Ziggy. And none for Shanessa  

Bah.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 2, 2007)

They've lost me with all this half way house nonsense. I'm totally confused. I read t'internet and watch the live feed etc. Do they explain it during the highlights? There's interesting stuff like people being hypocrites but no, now we've got new 'characters'. I mean, really.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2007)

This half-way house thing is strange. I thought it was quite good at one point, but just swapping them over now - seems pathetically desperate because the 'wrong' hm's got chosen to go in. 

I think as viewers we have a certain expectation, that we have a modicum of control over who is in the house and who isn't. This year has blown that out of the water.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 2, 2007)

This is the first year I've watched it since nadia won so er. Is it worse than usual in the manipulation of characters stakes?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 2, 2007)

I have no idea what is going on any more and have lost all interest.  I think the should do a Back to Basics series, but probably no normal people would want to go on it any more. Bring back Anna!


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 2, 2007)

In my dreams last nite the twins weren't really sisters.  
I woke up feeling quite disturbed by that.

also makes me think this series must have been on too long


----------



## N_igma (Aug 2, 2007)

Aye, turned on the live feed last night before I went to bed and seen Jonty, Liam and Amy in the kitchen and was wonderng "what the fuck is going on here?" Well at least Gerry has someone in Jonty to talk about politics.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2007)

Liam and Amy didn't waste any time getting it on did they? Anyone know how that panned out? 

My take on it: Liam's just a randy bugger and is happy to see someone vaguely passable to vent his passions on. Amy - well, her motives are a little more complicated. She's been watching the show and probably been eyeing Liam up for a while now, knowing his popularity and taking cues from how _not_ to conduct a fling in there from Chiggygate. So, I'd say Liam's doing it coz he's a randy bugger, Amy's doing it because she's half-doe eyed, half tactical.


----------



## john x (Aug 2, 2007)

annakin said:
			
		

> So, is it just me or is anyone else completely sick of seeing Shanessa shake her fat ass and get her ugly tits out.  Someone should really tell her she's a cow!



I don't think you like women much do you?  

john x


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 2, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Liam and Amy didn't waste any time getting it on did they? Anyone know how that panned out?
> 
> My take on it: Liam's just a randy bugger and is happy to see someone vaguely passable to vent his passions on. Amy - well, her motives are a little more complicated. She's been watching the show and probably been eyeing Liam up for a while now, knowing his popularity and taking cues from how _not_ to conduct a fling in there from Chiggygate. So, I'd say Liam's doing it coz he's a randy bugger, Amy's doing it because she's half-doe eyed, half tactical.


Big bro's big mouth did a good piss take on it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 2, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> Big bro's big mouth did a good piss take on it



Ah, I was watching the new series of Law & Order instead


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 2, 2007)

i dont think mentioning that you'd shit on a glass table for 600 quid on BB
is the best way to get a big money deal with nuts


----------



## moomoo (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't bear to watch it anymore.  

Someone tell me who wins.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 2, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> i dont think mentioning that you'd shit on a glass table for 600 quid on BB
> is the best way to get a big money deal with nuts



Classy!


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 2, 2007)

I've just seen that cunt Seany come out of Asda Hulme - right little chubby fucker he is. At first I thought he was accompanied by a tall, leggy black girl but as I got a bit closer I realised that she was no more born a woman than I was.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 2, 2007)

I liked Seany.

In other news, that Mathew Horne on BBBM is right sexy.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm actually feeling pretty bad for Amy.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 3, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I liked Seany.
> 
> In other news, that Mathew Horne on BBBM is right sexy.


him and the fat one are the best presenters they've had on there since losing russel


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 3, 2007)

is anyone up for eviction this week since channele walked?


----------



## foo (Aug 3, 2007)

still only catching glimpses of this. 

still think Brian is a genius.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 3, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm actually feeling pretty bad for Amy.



Me too, she's copping all the blame for the 3 newbies being up for eviction when a) It wasn't her who suggested it and b) it was the most logical and fair solution to the situation.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 3, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> still only catching glimpses of this.
> 
> still think Brian is a genius.



'Yoghurt-tops' is my new fave word.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 3, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Me too, she's copping all the blame for the 3 newbies being up for eviction when a) It wasn't her who suggested it and b) it was the most logical and fair solution to the situation.




Whats happened?, i missed last nights!!!!


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 3, 2007)

Does anyone here think that Tracey resembles Jon Pertwee as Wurzel Gummidge?


<gets coat>


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 3, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> Whats happened?, i missed last nights!!!!



come on. what happened.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 3, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Me too, she's copping all the blame for the 3 newbies being up for eviction when a) It wasn't her who suggested it and b) it was the most logical and fair solution to the situation.


As well as that. For the fourth slot Ziggy suggested someone who would survive and she suggested Gerry. I think it was a compliment, she thought he'd survive both eviction and the half way house (he'd get to stay with david). It's been totally read as he out to get Gerry. Which I can't help blaming on Carole for announcing she doesn't like amy...  Then I think Liam suggested tracey because she's survived eviction 3 times.



Haylz. For no apparent reason (no task or anything) BB told the HWHMs (jonty, amy, ziggy and liam) to swap into the main house. They had to chose who would replace them (the grinning or crying one, shanessa, david and... tracey - see above).


Jonty has gone up in my estimation. Carole practically told him that she didn't like Amy for judging him and he pretty much said that they misunderstood each other at first but it was a two way thing and water under the bridge.


----------



## annakin (Aug 3, 2007)

HAHA, I just saw an article about Shanessa taking her clothes off.... supposedly the housemates have asked her to keep her shit on!!!!  THANK GOD!!!


----------



## annakin (Aug 3, 2007)

i just heard there is going to be a double eviction tonight! thank GOD!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 3, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> him and the fat one are the best presenters they've had on there since losing russel



I agree!

And it would need two people to fill Russell's shoes.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 3, 2007)

Two questions

One - is Kara-Louise some kind of lady boy. Her hips say no the rest of her screams that she's related to the Scottish mekon lady boy from last year?

Two - can they speed the show up and just evict all four of them tonight? plus however many they can squeeze in.. interviews with the stepford twins would only last a nano second


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 3, 2007)

I think they should just cull half. No doubt Carole and Gerry and Ziggy would do cockroach impressions though.


----------



## brianx (Aug 4, 2007)

Do you know there hasn't been any Big Brother posts since Friday afternoon? Have they cancelled the program?
I think that one of the cider companys should get Brian to head their advertising campaign. That man loves his cider! When the half-way housemates were shouting through the door he wanted to know "does anyone like cider?" 
He's lovely and I hope that he wins and goes to Lakeside to have a good time.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 4, 2007)

I just wasn't going to reply to myself. 

Shanessa and David being evicted was a bit of a non event. phht.

I want shabnam back.


----------



## bellator (Aug 4, 2007)

Think the other new arrivals will go next, making the Friday eviction a bit of a non event. This Fridays was just dull.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 4, 2007)

There's absolutely no point bunding new people in at this stage. Should've kept shabs and billi (or however he spelt it) and nicky.


----------



## bellator (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeh, think the production team are struggling at the mo to keep things going. No big characters in there.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2007)

Someone needs to tell them that Ziggy is not a big character (he's just a nob).  

I just don't care anymore. I haven't watched in like 3 years (I just read the thread on here normally...). I got roped in to this year because it started off female and I thought that could be interesting, but they put ziggy in too soon. I don't care so long as gerry, ziggy or carole don't win.

it should be vote to save rather than vote to evict all the way through.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 5, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I agree!
> 
> And it would need two people to fill Russell's shoes.


and his undies


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 5, 2007)

Stop it. This thread is about BB. Knobface has nothing to do with it this year.


----------



## bellator (Aug 5, 2007)

Carole OUT!! She is such a bitch on the LF!


----------



## N_igma (Aug 5, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Carole OUT!! She is such a bitch on the LF!



She's always a bitch, but she's headstrong and got guts and the public like that.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 5, 2007)

She must have a boring life outside to want to stay in there for so long


----------



## Xanadu (Aug 5, 2007)

I've not been watching this year - is brian a dead cert to win?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 5, 2007)

Carole has got to go.  She's stifling the whole show.  She isn't protecting her boys she just seems to genuinely have a problem with any pretty female housemate.

Liam and his chat with Amy just shows he is just as weak as Ziggy.  I get the feeling within 48 hours it will be the girls fault again.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 5, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> She's always a bitch, but she's headstrong and got guts and the public like that.



Dunno about that she seems  completely subserviant to the males and often backed off from arguing with Ziggy and Charley, and then defended some of their worst behaviour.

She'll then find her voice if the twins disagree about  something 'major' like the shopping list though.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 5, 2007)

After watching that psychologist show I'm beginning to wonder why any females bother going on the show anymore.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok, first time I've really watched for a while, and the show looks to be dying on it's arse. The only things BB has in it's locker for the final month is (imo) the splitting up of the twins, Jonty being (hopefully) a bit weird and Amy as a potential house bitch. The rest is just pure unrelenting tedium.
All they can do is throw in a few more increasingly desperate twists, or resign themselves to viewing figures reaching sacking levels - at the moment it's just 11 people on a rather dull holiday.
Brian has no real challengers at the moment, although I still think he'll have trouble maintaining the Brian brand for another month. If they give him too much Ci-dur he may implode, on the other hand too little and he's not really that entertaining. It's a delicate balance for Endemol. Liam is dead in the water after tonight's show btw.

Eviction next week? Hard to tell. I've bet that Amy (fave at 1.88) WON'T be evicted next week, but it's a shaky wager. My reasoning is that two new HMs have already left without a fair crack of the whip, and that the dull old HMs need shaking up a bit before this series meanders to a halt. If the nom process is as normal of course, she's in trouble.

In conclusion - zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 6, 2007)

well i enjoyed tonites show.  

I did find their smugness about being safe a bit shit though.
C4 should randomly throw one of them out every few days to keep them on their toes (before it turns into too much of a yawn fest)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2007)

Ooh, hello. The twins are now to be counted AS ONE HM, so much for splitting them up!  
In return they are up for eviction this week, how strange. Something needed doing to spice things up, but the implications of this are way too taxing for my brain at this time of night. Serious challengers for Brian?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 6, 2007)

They're one HM now?  I've always been annoyed (yes I care...) that they came in as one and nominate as two. I kinda what them separate now though, I prefer Sam. 

I'm totally lost as well, what day will they show liam 'dumping' amy? Or did I miss it? (on the hl, I caught it on the live feed).


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 6, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, first time I've really watched for a while, and the show looks to be dying on it's arse. The only things BB has in it's locker for the final month is (imo) the splitting up of the twins, Jonty being (hopefully) a bit weird and Amy as a potential house bitch. The rest is just pure unrelenting tedium.
> All they can do is throw in a few more increasingly desperate twists, or resign themselves to viewing figures reaching sacking levels - at the moment it's just 11 people on a rather dull holiday.
> Brian has no real challengers at the moment, although I still think he'll have trouble maintaining the Brian brand for another month. If they give him too much Ci-dur he may implode, on the other hand too little and he's not really that entertaining. It's a delicate balance for Endemol. Liam is dead in the water after tonight's show btw.
> 
> ...



I think either Ziggy, Liam or carole has to go this week.  My preference would be for Carole to go against Amy and get booed out.  

Only that eviction would shake the new happy couple of Ziggy and Liam up.  Most would probably expect her to go against the twins or Tracey.   'Liggy' need the shit scared out of em.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2007)

My number one hate figure in there now is Carole, for sure. Then Tracey. Carole is manipulative, and clearly if anyone has a game plan she does. She has no redeeming features in the house now, and anyone still wanting to keep her in have clearly been seduced by her evil powers. She has been a big stirrer of the shit in there, but in such subtle ways. Her and her boys, Liam and Ziggy - she won't let anyone near them without slagging them off mercilessly.

Gah!


----------



## Sunray (Aug 6, 2007)

It was coma inducing before Charlie started arguing with everyone.  Stopped watching and now I can't take 5 minutes of it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 6, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> It was coma inducing before Charlie started arguing with everyone.  Stopped watching and now I can't take 5 minutes of it.




Wotcha :wave:

It's fucking _dreadfulp_ innit? I've been seduced by BB every single year, even though I am above it but this year is pance. The best bit about it is this thread


----------



## Sunray (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, 

I think its heading for BB death as people are voting the entire show off the air by not watching it.  Can't go on forever.


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 6, 2007)

This year has been excellent. Much better than the 'characterful' borefest that was last year.

It's been grittier... there have been fights, there's been the ugly reality of life under a microscope... there's been stability.

There's no one to really hate now.. no bitches or mean bastards. Just a bunch of people fitting into roles that they suit - doing what they think is right.

In a way much more like the original series than any other.

It seems to me that unlike previous series' where contestants have been focussed on 'showing' their talents.. this one the contestants seem to be aware of and realistic about exactly what's in store for them. And in some ways, the pressure is off.

And the new sarky, jovial big bro is refreshing.


----------



## Ranu (Aug 6, 2007)

Kizmet said:
			
		

> This year has been excellent. Much better than the 'characterful' borefest that was last year.
> 
> It's been grittier... there have been fights, there's been the ugly reality of life under a microscope... there's been stability.
> 
> ...



So why is nobody watching it?


----------



## Kizmet (Aug 6, 2007)

Ranu said:
			
		

> So why is nobody watching it?



A 15 week, daily format show is not got be able to sustain an audience for every week of it's run. It's bound to have peaks and troughs. Especially in summer and 10 weeks in.

Plus... since when has popularity been the only measure of a good show? Half the audience are half wits... only interested in characters they can easily identify.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2007)

Alex and Adele from BB3 are in the house.  
Rofl. Lol. etc. I wonder if it's going to be like this for the whole month?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 6, 2007)

Im switching off again!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok you lot. 
Am in Netherlands for the week so will be relying on you to keep me posted on everything! 

OOOOoooooo@Orangesanlemons


----------



## Apathy (Aug 6, 2007)

*queen of the forest*

bring back Sada


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 6, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Alex and Adele from BB3 are in the house.
> Rofl. Lol. etc. I wonder if it's going to be like this for the whole month?


I've managed to enjoy most of this series but reading that just made me wonder if I want to see any more of it.........  
The producers really seem to have lost the plot this year.


----------



## Geri (Aug 6, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Alex and Adele from BB3 are in the house.
> Rofl. Lol. etc. I wonder if it's going to be like this for the whole month?



Yay! I loved them!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's unfortunate, because all that does is remind me how ace that series was, and how rubbish this is by comparison.


----------



## Bajie (Aug 6, 2007)

I watched it for the first time in a few weeks. That Amy has a pair on her, dead eyes though. The twins still make me dribble.

Thats about it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I've managed to enjoy most of this series but reading that just made me wonder if I want to see any more of it.........
> The producers really seem to have lost the plot this year.



No, it's "time travel" week and I think it's a pretty funny twist tbh. All they did was get Brains and Badger Girl to step back in time into the BB3 house (rich/poor divide and all!) and have a quick task face-off against Alex and Adele. Half an hour and then back again, no harm done. Alex was great 

Credit where credit's due - they're at least making the effort to stop the rot today. Good task imo.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 6, 2007)

ahh!! I thought you meant they'd gone in as housemates


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2007)

I quite liked Adele. I can't remember what she did to get the (then) worst booing ever for a housemate when she came out.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 7, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I quite liked Adele. I can't remember what she did to get the (then) worst booing ever for a housemate when she came out.



Her and jade treated Sophie like shit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Her and jade treated Sophie like shit.




And she was a lesbian who had a weird thing with that guy?


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 7, 2007)

was that really 5 years ago?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm loving the time travel.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 7, 2007)

how long does this sh*t drag on for?....are the viewing figures dropping or are their still enough idiots watching  to guarantee another series...the 1st series was good, a couple of celebrity ones ok....mainly cos they are only in for a couple of weeks....Every year it gets more tired, lasts longer, full of more pretentious wannabe c*nts, its been done before, the wacky stunts can't hide the fact that it is dead on its feet....

stop watching you f*ckers and let it die


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't watch the last couple. I like this one though.


When is it due to finish? I swear it used to be the first weekend of august because I'd miss the final at a german metal festival...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 7, 2007)

Well my cable is on the blink which means no telly other than RTE 1 and 2 for the next two weeks eek: )until the engineer comes out. So, seeing as I've mostly lost interest anyway, I'll be checking this thread for updates.  Unless its streaming online anywhere?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2007)

Think there are 2 1/2 weeks left now.

Brian and the twins ftw  

I've oscillated between liking it and hating it this year. I like how there haven't been distinct factions forming, just gently coalescing groupings that shift and change. I don't like the desperate and grasping way the production team have tried to throw every possible 'twist' into it.

I almost feel like they'll have nothing new to do next year at all. They should have chosen one clear theme and stuck with it. It feels all very haphazard and bungled.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2007)

Up this week: Amy, Badger Girl, Jonty, the twins.
How dull. Amy would seem to be the obvious choice to go too, thus scuppering my eviction bet. Shit happens.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't want amy to go.   I want Carole out. Did both twins usually nominate her?


----------



## Sunray (Aug 7, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Think there are 2 1/2 weeks left now.
> 
> Brian and the twins ftw
> 
> ...



Its like they are trying to make it more interesting, but it was never very interesting really.  Its summer time tv that you could drop into when ever you fancied it.  Now its just some grotesque show of freaks that could travel the country in a red caravan.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I don't want amy to go.   I want Carole out. Did both twins usually nominate her?



Yep - astonishingly she didn't get a single nom this week.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 7, 2007)

I think Amy getting booed on Friday for nothing and 4 smug twats believing their own hype off the back of it means thats me officially done with it this year.  And that takes a lot considering I sat through all of BB4.

BB conspire to cock up 3 BB's on the trot (inc the Celeb version).  What was the motivation behind putting the twins up and not allowing people to nom them??  5 fairly good housemates bought in a month from the end? Then more or less thrown to the dogs within a fortnight. Protecting somebody who was consistantly unpopular from day 1?  And now trying to pursue a total non romance between Brian and Amanda

They had a far better mix than last year but totally fucked it up.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 7, 2007)

Right as I'm still not watching can someone please tell me what all this is about the twins?

Are they up for eviction or not? 

Why are they such favourites to win and how could they both win?  That's not possible is it?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow - that look  - was that a touch of the green eyed monster from Liam!?!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

What? What?? Tell!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 7, 2007)

Shan't!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2007)

Carnage in the winner market on Betfair right now: Brian drifting like a barge to 2.2 and beyond, twinies new faves at about 1.85 combined!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

But....but....I'm in Dutch land! They don't get Big Bruvva 

*clasps hands together and looks up at sheo with big, sad eyes (like Puss from Shrek)*


----------



## moomoo (Aug 7, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Carnage in the winner market on Betfair right now: Brian drifting like a barge to 2.2 and beyond, twinies new faves at about 1.85 combined!!!




I've asked before - how can the twins both win?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 7, 2007)

They're counted as one housemate I think moomoo....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I've asked before - how can the twins both win?



Lol - sorry moomoo, I had no idea you were asking me personally.  

Well, they went back in time (via BB's time machine) to day 2 when they'd asked BB if they were to be treated as two housemates or one ("the twins"). At the time they'd been given no answer, but this time they were given the choice to be treated seperately or as a pair. To no great shock they elected to be treated as a pair, with the proviso that they agreed to be up for nomination this week. And thus Brian's goose was cooked.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 7, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> They're counted as one housemate I think moomoo....




Oh, thanks.

Edit, just seen orangesanlemons post.  Thanks.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2007)

Yep, they got to choose whether they wanted to be counted as one housemate, and therefore up for eviction as one, or to stay as two housemates, and decide which one of them would be up for eviction. They chose to be as one.

I am totally in love with Samanda and Brian.

I want to kill Carole in teh face. 

And Tracey. Biggest sheep of the house this year.

Brianda


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2007)

By the way, Brian can't win BB now imo after tonight. Did anyone see BBBM? The anti-Brian backlash was astonishing (and also depressing, there's definitely a racial element to way the tables have turned after Brian finally made his move on Amanda). Lots of talk about how it somehow didn't look 'right' on various forums, not good.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> By the way, Brian can't win BB now imo after tonight. Did anyone see BBBM? The anti-Brian backlash was astonishing (and also depressing, there's definitely a racial element to way the tables have turned after Brian finally made his move on Amanda). Lots of talk about how it somehow didn't look 'right' on various forums, not good.



Definitely a racial element?  The only depressing thing is that the race card could be used now by some if brian now doesn't win.

Despite Dermot and co's frankly desperate attempts to tell us theres something there, the facts are Amanda doesn't fancy him.  Even her body language last night 'when it happened' looked uncomfortable with the whole thing and a total contrast to Chanelle, Nicky and Amy who definitely did fancy their love interest.  

Brian should just be grateful he's got away with people feeling sorry for him.  Far better than what was said about the 3 girls.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 8, 2007)

Come on, it's pathetic people who thought brian was theirs'. He'll walk it. A crowds of nobs who want to be on E4?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 8, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> :
> 
> And Tracey. Biggest sheep of the house this year.



Spot on.  If she's being cheered then it shows you how bad it's got.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 8, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> By the way, Brian can't win BB now imo after tonight. Did anyone see BBBM? The anti-Brian backlash was astonishing (and also depressing, there's definitely a racial element to way the tables have turned after Brian finally made his move on Amanda). Lots of talk about how it somehow didn't look 'right' on various forums, not good.


the only thing that didnt look right was the slippery way he turned his friendship into something more. it looked to me like he'd done it many times before.
the poor girl just didnt know how to cope with him sliming all over her.
 I got the feeling brian realised he'd never live it down unless he made a move on one of the girls, seeing as everyone else had 'pulled'
 Liam is also showing his true 'laddish' colours with his commentary on brianda and his two faced approach to amy.   

tsk tsk,, boys eh?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 8, 2007)

Well Liam has definitely blown it going by the highlights tonight.  I knew he could be cold and Kara Louise overeacted a little but bloody hell.  And the stuff about Gerry afterwards?  Not funny, just nasty and I'm not a gerry fan by a long way.

And if he and Tracey say sketchy one more time, I will murder them....seriously.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 8, 2007)

Jonty for teh win.


----------



## bellator (Aug 8, 2007)

Ziggy is a person who seems to be soooo bothered about what the public and others think about him in there. The stuttering the "If I'm honest" comments. So Machavelian (scuse the spelling if rong).
Liam a little too smug at the mo too.
Jonty also for teh win!


----------



## Geri (Aug 9, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> the only thing that didnt look right was the slippery way he turned his friendship into something more. it looked to me like he'd done it many times before.



I didn't get that impression at all. Besides, what is wrong with a relationship developing out of friendship? Better than the Liam way - there's a female who's up for it, she'll do


----------



## Hylife (Aug 9, 2007)

Liam is a nasty thick little shit...........never was convinced by the 'nice guy' mask............which has totally dropped........and we're seein the real liam..............and it is'nt nice  

He takes being smug to a new level......

Needs a feckin slap


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2007)

What did Liam do? Tell!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes tell!!


----------



## Hylife (Aug 9, 2007)

Well the way Liam behaved towards Kara Louise when  she was upset after seeing who'd nominated her just showed Liam in his true colours......total wanker.....only time he's shown any real emotion is when he was given the £100k......with all that shit about his poor mam  *yawn*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 9, 2007)

Hylife said:
			
		

> Well the way Liam behaved towards Kara Louise when  she was upset after seeing who'd nominated her just showed Liam in his true colours......total wanker.....only time he's shown any real emotion is when he was given the £100k......with all that shit about his poor mam  *yawn*



They showed people who nominated them? What did Liam _say_?


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 9, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> They showed people who nominated them? What did Liam _say_?


he just said she was boring.....
which seemed fair enough really
but then he laughed cos she was crying.


----------



## al (Aug 9, 2007)

nah bollocks - it's better he was honest rather than giving it the "oooh I'm so sorry, it's nothing personal" horseshit that everyone else in the house was saying.

of course it's fucking personal!


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 9, 2007)

One minute I was liking his laddish ways and the next I was booing him for being nasty to the girls.
Proper pantomine innit.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think Liam reacted badly. Kara was wailing to the extent where she had to catch her breath and going round apologising to everyone for what she'd done wrong and blahjesus. I can't remember exactly what he did/said but I know at the time I didn't stop and go, "oooh, you meanie".


I'm liking jonty more. Last night various in the garden were talking about his sexual preferences with him. Ziggy doesn't seem to get that he's not interested in having sex. Seems Ziggy has been dumped for being unadventurous before (haha - put that with his tiny penis and he's going to love all this coverage when he comes out). Sam cottoned on so quickly I missed it.


Did anyone catch Amys reaction to Caroles nomination on the live feed? Did she confront her at all or just vent to Brian?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 9, 2007)

Carole has to go before Amy.

And Liam and Ziggy need a shit reception when they come out.

Nothing else matters now.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 9, 2007)

And Gerry needs to be shot.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2007)

Nothing happen last night then?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2007)

is it only 2 weeks to go? still lots of contestants to get out.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2007)

Seems alot has happened this week....typical when I cant watch.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Seems alot has happened this week....typical when I cant watch.....



Why can't you watch? 

I _can_ watch, but am not as it's making my skin crawl this year


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2007)

Am on hols in Netherlands. They don't get channel 4 and I'm out and about alot so....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Am on hols in Netherlands. They don't get channel 4 and I'm out and about alot so....



Ah, nice one


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 10, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Nothing happen last night then?


Dunno. I was helping with some DIY. I'm going to watch the repeat later on e4 (the one on now and the +1 clash with neighbours).  

We need mass evictions.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats this.......they are getting rid of AMy and putting Channelle back in!!!!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 10, 2007)

What??????

I have no tv until next week - details please!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 10, 2007)

Getting rid of amy is such a mistake.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

It's all so contrived and random now. Why don't C4 choose the winner, skip 3/4 of the weeks and spare us from all this manipulated, desperate tosh.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 10, 2007)

Craig to win!


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

Someone I've never seen on the show before to win. 

I don't give a fig for any of the housemates now.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 10, 2007)

Right. Last nights episode shows the housemates eating cheese and then having to sleep with cheese helmets on. Trying to dream the sequence going on in the garden (some dance by a clown, kylie and something). General silliness task. The twins heads are attached to each other. Twins shared a dream apparently.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> The twins heads are attached to each other. Twins shared a dream apparently.




Well, they are proven psychotics


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 10, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Well, they are proven psychotics


  That is one of my favourite moments from this years BB. It's when I warmed to the twins I think.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> That is one of my favourite moments from this years BB. It's when I warmed to the twins I think.






Who's out tonight then? Wait, who is up tonight?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 10, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Who's out tonight then? Wait, who is up tonight?


twins, amy, kara-louise and jonty are up. I reckon Amy is gone but if she has to go I hope it's a multiple eviction (although the interviews for those are rubbish). Rumours are that Chanelle is going back in but I don't reckon so (stick shabnam and lesley back in!)


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2007)

Who was booted out?!
Is Chanelle really going back in?! Is she in yet?!


----------



## bellator (Aug 10, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Who was booted out?!
> Is Chanelle really going back in?! Is she in yet?!




Amy was booted out and she came across ok, and no Chanelle is not going back in. Think they have learnt a bit from last years debarcle of Nicky going back in.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 10, 2007)

Aahh ok  ta


----------



## zoooo (Aug 11, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well Liam has definitely blown it going by the highlights tonight.  I knew he could be cold and Kara Louise overeacted a little but bloody hell.  And the stuff about Gerry afterwards?  Not funny, just nasty and I'm not a gerry fan by a long way.



What was the stuff about Gerry?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 11, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> What was the stuff about Gerry?



It was Ziggy that started it off.  They all worked out gerry had a few nominations and I think the few at the bench all got the same lightbulb above thir head and thought Gerry was a good shot to go this week.  Ziggy said a few things whoch weren't particularly nasty just 'he's annoying' but made in order to manipulate others.

liam added his 2p and really went for him.  Sorry though as I've forgotten the jist but just pointless abuse 'And his breath fookin stinks man'.  Thought Gerry was a pompous arse and didn't like him for the way he treated Nicky but that was harsh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 12, 2007)

Ack, I'm totally in love with the twins and Brian.

Feeling it big time for Brian - poor little love. Amanda is being evasive, not sure whether it is because she doesn't really fancy him or because of televisual shyness, but either way, the poor boy is squirming to hell inside  


(((Brian)))

Oh, and you can go right off a person (Liam).


----------



## lemontop (Aug 12, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Oh, and you can go right off a person (Liam).



Yep. Getting far too smug and cocky for his wee boots.


----------



## brianx (Aug 12, 2007)

I watched the psycologist program earlier and wasn't surprised to see that they think that Amanda fancies the big man. They'd make a lovely couple but apparently it will ruin Brian's chances if they do take it any further, group dynamics and stuff.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2007)

News digest: all the HMs are up for eviction this week, apart from 3 "gurus" chosen by BB by means of a self-improvement task (trans: BB chooses who to save). No news as to the vote being positive or negative. Ziggy has been chosen as the first "guru", which leads me to believe the vote is negative (ie vote to evict). He's a BB big-hitter, vulnerable to eviction, so they're obviously saving him for the final week.
Based on this I've been laying Badger Girl in the eviction market, as surely three newbies in a row would make for very dull friday night tv (I was wrong about Amy last week btw, so don't take my word for it). They need a big eviction, Carole probably.

Winner market: Brian is sinking like a ship after tonight's show, out to 2.86. Kara telling him he was the fave to win really hasn't helped the poor sod. A good underdog but a very poor front-runner is our Brian imo. Well done Badger Girl!  
The twins are now odds-on faves to win. Ziggy and Liam very interesting dark horses imo, they're really coming into their own in the run-up to finals night.

Momentum, momentum, momentum - the three m's of Big Brother.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 13, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Winner market: Brian is sinking like a ship after tonight's show, out to 2.86. Kara telling him he was the fave to win really hasn't helped the poor sod. A good underdog but a very poor front-runner is our Brian imo. Well done Badger Girl!


what an idiot she is. I've never liked her much and just when I was starting to warm to her she says something as stupid and selfish as that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 13, 2007)

I've given up on the whole thing and just want the twins to win and it all to be over.

What used to be on C4 at 9pm? Bring back Property Ladder!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh FFS. Is Ziggy still not up!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2007)

The twins have just been made "gurus" and are safe from eviction on friday.


----------



## Zinedine* (Aug 13, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Oh FFS. Is Ziggy still not up!



nope, Ziggy won the 'Mind' task and is now a Guru and the Twins have won the 'Body' task and are now a Guru. So far Ziggy and Twinnies immune from this weeks eviction.


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 14, 2007)

There is neither justice nor  mercy!!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2007)

Is it  going to be another Tracey and Carole face-off then?


----------



## Zinedine* (Aug 14, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Is it  going to be another Tracey and Carole face-off then?



Tracey has gained popularity and probably won't go. it will be at least a double eviction with Kara and Carole most likely to get the chop. It's been reported that 4 HMs will be evicted on friday which would mean Jonty, Liam and Gerry are very vulnerable. I hope Kara gets the Guru staus and Carole and Liam go home!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2007)

Zinedine* said:
			
		

> Tracey has gained popularity and probably won't go. it will be at least a double eviction with Kara and Carole most likely to get the chop. It's been reported that 4 HMs will be evicted on friday which would mean Jonty, Liam and Gerry are very vulnerable. I hope Kara gets the Guru staus and Carole and Liam go home!




Who in the house would nominate Liam? Do the others know that The Twins and Zac are imune?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 14, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> what an idiot she is. I've never liked her much and just when I was starting to warm to her she says something as stupid and selfish as that.



She didn't put it like that.  She was trying to reassure someone who was down.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 14, 2007)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> She didn't put it like that.  She was trying to reassure someone who was down.


yeah I know but it's still a tactless thing to say


----------



## Zinedine* (Aug 14, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Who in the house would nominate Liam? Do the others know that The Twins and Zac are imune?




Nominations are not taking place this week. Only the immune 'Gurus' are safe, the rest will be up. Yes, the others know that Ziggy and the twins are immune.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh here's hoping bloody Carole doesn't get guru status, her departure is well overdue.

I'd like to see Tracey go too. She hasn't redeemed herself in my eyes.

Those two and Liam are the only ones I'm especially annoyed with at the moment. At first I thought people were picking on Gerry, but now with the edits I can see he can be a right fool. Actually, I do still think people pick on him, but now I realise it's not all one-sided.

As long as Carole, Tracey and Liam aren't there at the end I'll be happy. And maybe Ziggy.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 14, 2007)

So long as Carole, Ziggy and Gerry aren't there at the end I'm happy.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 14, 2007)

Haven't watched it in a few days, personally I like Ziggy, he's a decent bloke in my eyes. Carole is a very nice woman, she does most of the cleaning and cooking and I think that house would be fucked without her, could you picture the twins and brian trying to make dinner? Beans on toast would probably be the height of their culinary skills, though Carole is argumentative.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 14, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Oh here's hoping bloody Carole doesn't get guru status, her departure is well overdue.
> 
> I'd like to see Tracey go too. She hasn't redeemed herself in my eyes.
> 
> ...




Right on.

In a hazy, undecided, don't-watch-it-much-anymore kind of way I want the Twins to win now. I am unsure whether I like Brian particularly, and I think that's because I'm a snob.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2007)

Tracey is the final "guru". 
Things are a little confused at the moment, but best guess so far based on BBLB is that the public decide which two out of the rest they want up for eviction, and then the "gurus" decide who actually goes. How silly.

I'd further guess that the public will pick Carole and Badger Girl to be up, and that the "gurus" will take the safe option and evict Badger Girl (this is all just speculation btw, it'd be hilarious if they chose Brian and Liam for example).

I did advise laying Badger Girl in the Betfair market, which will be rolled over until next week (or possibly voided) so I suppose that's a result of sorts if she's not even there next week.   

Rubbish twist imo, they need a big eviction this week, decided BY PUBLIC VOTE. Housemates always take the soft option in these things.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2007)

That said, Gerry does seem to being set up for a fall this week. Carole vs Gerry or Kara I suppose. Hmmm...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2007)

Good lord - how utterly pathetic.

How many are they going to be left with in the final week? They're going to have to be evicting one person every night. Not really conducive to a big crowd for each eviction.

More bollocks from a tired production team.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone teach Brian how to smoke properly, I cringe everytime I see him not inhaling the smoke and just blowing it out into the air.


----------



## Hylife (Aug 14, 2007)

Just watched tonights highlights carole on the 'assualt course' task made for both painfull and hilarious viewing     

How embrasssing


----------



## clandestino (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe it's an unfavourable edit, but I can't stand Gerry at the moment. He's so pompous and needy and self-obsessed - I can't think of a single thing I like about him. I hope he's up for eviction, and I hope he gets what's coming to him. I'm sick and tired of him.


----------



## bellator (Aug 15, 2007)

I think Gerry is doing the "I need to be accepted" routine in lieu of Nadia. Hoping he'll get the sympathy vote.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 15, 2007)

I was muttering, "You're not nadia" at the tv last night.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 15, 2007)

he even sounds a bit like her doesn't he........ 
nadia's back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother8/a71793/big-brother-plans-guru-eviction-twist.html

A TWIST

Big Brother has revealed he is going to throw in a final twist to end this week's Guru task.

The housemates were told at the beginning of the week that they would all be up for eviction, except those who were granted Guru status. 

The group competed in a selection of tasks to earn the right to be a Guru.

Ziggy attained the status of the Guru for the mind, the twins have been named Guru for body, while Tracey was named Guru for the soul last night.

However, what the housemates do not know yet is that there is to be another twist to this week's eviction.

At the end of the public vote on Friday, the two housemates with the highest percentage of the public vote will be revealed to the house.

Then it will be up to the Gurus to decide upon which housemate should be evicted during the live Channel 4 show.

Carole, Brian, Liam, Gerry, Jonty and Kara-Louise are all up for eviction this week


----------



## bellator (Aug 15, 2007)

I think the twist should be changed to one of the gurus going. Bye Bye Zippy I can't stand this bloke


----------



## N_igma (Aug 15, 2007)

Ooooh that was interesting.


----------



## clandestino (Aug 15, 2007)

I reckon Carole and Gerry will be up, and Gerry will go.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 15, 2007)

That was great at the end when Gerry butted into Tracey and Ziggy's argument and Tracey just said "Oh fuck off Gerry."


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 16, 2007)

carol's whining is seriously irritating now. 
she needs some valium or something to chill her out a bit.

anyway i'm off to india in the morning so i wont have to endure anymore of this series.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 16, 2007)

I watched tonight after a two week hiatus (cable was borked). Its shit, isn't it? Craig to win!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2007)

Carole on the HL last night! 

"When I was young we were lucky if we had a slice of bread! Or bread and jam! Or bread and sugar! Or bread and mashed potato!! He didn't even _mop the floor_" <snifflesniffle>

Yes, and you got up before you went to bed and walked 120 miles to school with no shoes on after being up all night ironing tea towels, you fucking martyr 

She's a stupid cow but I think that if 'we' vote her *OUT *the gurus will not take the opportunity to agree with us


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2007)

I mean seriously. Do they all think she's really popular and not want to look bad for prompting yet more tears? How is no one standing up to her?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 17, 2007)

She's a fucking nightmare for sure! 

I hate that shit....welling up and snivelling every time anyone starts to challenge her  ....it's so manipulative and passive-aggressive....she's a grown woman ffs!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2007)

trouble is if it's Carole and Kara Louise (for example) up for eviction they'll take the 'easy' way out and bin KL. 

I think the HM have a lot of misplaced loyalty to Carole and will NEVER band together to bin her at this late stage. They simply haven't got the balls and that's a fucking shame


----------



## N_igma (Aug 17, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> trouble is if it's Carole and Kara Louise (for example) up for eviction they'll take the 'easy' way out and bin KL.
> 
> I think the HM have a lot of misplaced loyalty to Carole and will NEVER band together to bin her at this late stage. They simply haven't got the balls and that's a fucking shame



But it's interesting to view the dynamics of the house. They're haven't warmed at all to the new housemates and you can see this through the way they talk "Sketchy," this only came into usage after the new housemates came in. So there's definately a pack mentality going on there, perhaps a bit of jealousy that there's a chance they might win? Put it this way. If it's an old housemate and a new one up, the new one's going.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> But it's interesting to view the dynamics of the house. They're haven't warmed at all to the new housemates and you can see this through the way they talk "Sketchy," this only came into usage after the new housemates came in. So there's definately a pack mentality going on there, perhaps a bit of jealousy that there's a chance they might win? Put it this way. If it's an old housemate and a new one up, the new one's going.



Oh true, _but_ - how much trouble are people having with Gerry at the moment? Gerry v KL might be interesting. The gurus might caulculate that KL could never win, and bin Gerry while they've got the chance.

Is Gerry in the shit with anyone other than Tracey and Carole?


----------



## N_igma (Aug 17, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Is Gerry in the shit with anyone other than Tracey and Carole?



He seems to have minor arguments with Brian and Ziggy from time to time. Don't think Ziggy would have the gumption to evict him if he was up though.


----------



## bellator (Aug 17, 2007)

Would be interesting to see the housemates faces if the crowd were chanting "Get Carole Out"


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 17, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Would be interesting to see the housemates faces if the crowd were chanting "Get Carole Out"


They'd miss hear it as another name I reckon. I think if the HMs wont evict carole then she should at least be in the bottom two and then she'll know (and so will they) that she's not liked by the public.

I don't think Ziggy would evict Gerry. He seems to be feeling bad enough about nominating him. phhht. 


I bet tonight is going to make me angry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 17, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Would be interesting to see the housemates faces if the crowd were chanting "Get Carole Out"




They would probably make sure Kara thought it was 'Get Kara Out!' if they heard 'Get Carole Out!' those wet, pathetic, no-showbiz arse clowns 


ARGH!


----------



## bellator (Aug 17, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> They would probably make sure Kara thought it was 'Get Kara Out!' if they heard 'Get Carole Out!' those wet, pathetic, no-showbiz arse clowns
> 
> 
> ARGH!




Yeh I think they would


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh I'm so heartened to read these last few posts. I had to leave the tv last night because I can't stand to watch Carole like that. Her behaviour is pathetic.  Everyone in there keeps saying "but she's so poor". So are a lot of fucking people - doesn't mean you get to be a fucking dick all the time because of it.

No way they would choose Carole. They all want her to win because "she's so poor". Makes me think all she must talk about in there is the hard life she's led. I'm sure life has been tough for her, and that's unfortunate and wrong and sad, just like it is for anyone in her position - but ffs she's hardly going to be stony broke after this, even if she doesn't make the deals the younger ones will.


----------



## brianx (Aug 17, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> She's a fucking nightmare for sure!
> 
> I hate that shit....welling up and snivelling every time anyone starts to challenge her  ....it's so manipulative and passive-aggressive....she's a grown woman ffs!


She is a nightmare and Tracy is another with that passive-aggressive bollox.


----------



## brianx (Aug 17, 2007)

The Jewish country beginning with I?
"Ireland". "Israc". "Oh yeah I've heard of Israel in RE."
I hope that she's taking the piss.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 17, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> She is a nightmare and Tracy is another with that passive-aggressive bollox.



Yep. The way Tracey jumped in when Carole and Gerry were talking about their argument - she's completely got it in for Gerry and it really doesn't matter what he says or what he does she's there with daggers in her eyes ready to shout him down. She really is pathetic.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2007)

Gonna be a shame when Jerry realises that Carole has as much chance of winning as Tottenham have of a top 4 finish.

Good move by him though i think - gonna come out a hero.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed that he went for the martyr option really (cue more crying from Carole  ) - was looking forward to the gurus wrestling with their terrible choice a bit more....


----------



## moomoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Still not watching.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 17, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Still not watching.



Same here.

Well till tonight and why did I bother.  Liam cheered despite acting like an arsehole.  And what a farcical 'twist'.  The gurus decided did they?  Lol ok.


----------



## brianx (Aug 17, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I'm a bit disappointed that he went for the martyr option really (cue more crying from Carole  ) - was looking forward to the gurus wrestling with their terrible choice a bit more....


That was pathetic. BB should have anticipated that one of the evictees would act the martyr and plead to be evicted. They should have quaranteed the so-called gurus and made them make a choice without knowing who the others had chosen.
What a load of rubbish. 
Anna to win, lesbian nuns always get my vote.


----------



## Celt (Aug 18, 2007)

Carole is only 2 years older than me - she is 53 so why is she playing old mother riley?

and to be honest - why is she still there?

I haven't watched for a while - but is jonty not a tad weird/scary


----------



## brianx (Aug 18, 2007)

Celt said:
			
		

> Carole is only 2 years older than me - she is 53 so why is she playing old mother riley?
> 
> and to be honest - why is she still there?
> 
> I haven't watched for a while - but is jonty not a tad weird/scary


He is scary but I've seen anyone with manners like Jonty. He is a gentleman.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 18, 2007)

I want Jonty to win, thought he was a creep myself at the start but he's a really nice man. I think he's the only one in there who actually *doesn't * give a fuck if he wins or loses, he's just there to have a good time.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm liking Jonty.

Gerry totally ruined the guru thing. BB should have seen it coming though (considering Ziggy told them all to chose him for the half way house etc). Grrr. But at least Carole knows she's least favourite in there.


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 18, 2007)

*+*



*= *


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2007)

that kara louise...

does she make anyone else recoil and back out of the room slowly?

i can't figure out what it is about her, but she really gives me the creeps. i don't really watch this BB much, only in snatches, so she might be a really nice girl an all that.

<shudder>


----------



## foo (Aug 18, 2007)

how many bloody 'really' s can you get in one post ^^


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 18, 2007)

foo said:
			
		

> how many bloody 'really' s can you get in one post ^^



Two?


----------



## brianx (Aug 18, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Two?


Three wasn't it?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 18, 2007)

Oops, yes three!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 21, 2007)

Thread rescue!

Tracey, Kara and Jonty up for eviction this week. Think it's a double but not confirmed yet. Tracey will go, then Kara. ZZzzz.

Other news: Brian's odds are drifting like a barge, the twins are strong faves, and Liam is still in the running:

Twins: 1.6
Brian: 3.6
Liam: 12.0


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Thread rescue!
> 
> Tracey, Kara and Jonty up for eviction this week. Think it's a double but not confirmed yet. Tracey will go, then Kara. ZZzzz.
> 
> ...




More O&L, more!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 21, 2007)

A double eviction is not enough.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank god Tracey will finally be going. 

I wish Carole had gone long ago, but at least I'll be able to take some comfort in her being out the door pretty sharpish as soon as they open up voting in the last week. I think she reckons she'll win because of all the sob stories and the way everyone declares their poor bleeding hearts. Bollocks - the voting public are more clever than that.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 21, 2007)

I want Jonty to win now. Just because the whole thing is rubbish.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 21, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> A double eviction is not enough.




We must nuke it from orbit, it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2007)

I want Jonty to win too.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 21, 2007)

If liam wins....will he get MORE money????


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 21, 2007)

I saw Gerry in Trafalgar Square today, I did.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I saw Gerry in Trafalgar Square today, I did.



Can I be you?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 21, 2007)

Was Gerry wearing those Napolean-esque boots?


----------



## buffet lunch (Aug 21, 2007)

I get the feeling that people are getting bored with this.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 21, 2007)

buffet lunch said:
			
		

> I get the feeling that people are getting bored with this.



I've given up. I put it on, and then ignore it. Its just too boring and I hate them all.


----------



## buffet lunch (Aug 21, 2007)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I've given up. I put it on, and then ignore it. Its just too boring and I hate them all.




Yeah but surely.....

No I see what you're saying.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 21, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Was Gerry wearing those Napolean-esque boots?



I didn't look. 

He was wearing a red tracksuit top type thing with a white stripe - you know the sort of crap and, when he wasn't being asked to pose for photos with complete strangers, he was talking to a film camera.

I reckon he will turn up on bblb or something.

All a bit odd, really, because he is so much not a celebrity, but everyone was treating him as one.  Oh well, that's telly.


----------



## buffet lunch (Aug 21, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I didn't look.
> 
> He was wearing a red tracksuit top type thing with a white stripe - you know the sort of crap and, when he wasn't being asked to pose for photos with complete strangers, he was talking to a film camera.
> 
> ...



We live in an era of tabloidesque celebrity fakery - so what do you expect.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 22, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Was Gerry wearing those Napolean-esque boots?



I want a pair.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooooo, isn't Carole annoying? And isn't Ziggy inarticulate? Isn't Tracey awful? Aren't the Twins lovely from the safety of the telly? Aren't Kara and Jonty quite normal? Isn't Liam a wanker? Isn't Brian basically quite sweet? Isn't it shit this year? I'm getting most of the available enjoyment from this thread.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 23, 2007)

i find brian quite annoying.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i find brian quite annoying.




Me too but I'm scared of being a snob  He's fick innee, but his heart is firmly in the right place I think


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2007)

not watdched it for over 2 weeks now... watched it every night before that... just got bored.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 23, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I didn't look.
> 
> He was wearing a red tracksuit top type thing with a white stripe - you know the sort of crap and, when he wasn't being asked to pose for photos with complete strangers, he was talking to a film camera.
> 
> ...



This did, indeed, turn up on BBLB last night. 

It was quite fun, seeing the bit that we watched being filmed, on telly. If I had known it was going to be on the next day, I would have walked backwards and forwards behind him, in order to get on BBLB


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 23, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> This did, indeed, turn up on BBLB last night.
> 
> It was quite fun, seeing the bit that we watched being filmed, on telly. If I had known it was going to be on the next day, I would have walked backwards and forwards behind him, in order to get on BBLB



cant you contact the makers and ask to be in the audience. much easier and makes you look less like a twat walking back and forth behind the camera like kids do to news reporters.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 23, 2007)

This is the first year for ages that I have not watched BB.  Normally I am hooked and really involved.  This year I am free.  Free of this terrible addiction.  Free to be able to watch other programmes at 9 pm.  Free to be able to leave the TV off rather than watch people I don't really know sleep or eat or shuffle around in underwear (I can do that with the people I know for nothing).  Free to be able to go out on Fridays without worrying that someone in the pub will tell me who has been evicted.  Free from worrying about whether Chanel 4 are using people with mental health programmes to give us the viewing public a cheap thrill.  Free Free I tell ya.

Come and join me.  Give up the evil BigBrother and Dermot and Davina.  Give up the expensive texting or gambling.  Give up Big brother and reclaim a life.

  



Just thought I would pop on here like some re born Christian and give you's lot the benefit of my new found smug non Big Brother viewing. 


As you were


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 23, 2007)

Carole _must die_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 23, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Carole _must die_




You there: you were madd for the betting thing last year? Was that you? 

How did it go? Make anything at all? I never understood the decimal thing myself but it was interesting to read on here


----------



## al (Aug 23, 2007)

is anyone else going off Brian? I quite liked him at first but his _willful_ ignorance is starting to get to me, it's fine to not know much but his resentment of people that do and their attempts to shine a little light into the dark hole of his head is starting to bug me...

go on brian, read a book, please....


----------



## bellator (Aug 23, 2007)

Just had a look at last years thread for BB and it closed on page 246, with only a week to go I think the length of this thread suggests that its popularity is certainly on the decline.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 23, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> You there: you were madd for the betting thing last year? Was that you?
> 
> How did it go? Make anything at all? I never understood the decimal thing myself but it was interesting to read on here





I was proud only to have lost about a tenner by the end iirc.  









There was _in theory_ no excuse for a loss, but I am exceptionally stupid, so I was proud all the same.  








O&L's yer man tbh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 23, 2007)

Nobody makes one of my twins cry    

Why has it taken 10 weeks for people to remember they are supposed to have spines?



Anyone want to guess at the order they will go next week?

Supposing Tracey and Kara-Louise go this week I propose it will go something like this:

Carole

Ziggy

Jonty

Liam

Brian

Twinage for the win.

I feel like I've missed someone out ???


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 23, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Carole _must die_


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 23, 2007)

heh heh


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 24, 2007)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> O&L's yer man tbh.



Dont you mean women?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 24, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> cant you contact the makers and ask to be in the audience. much easier and makes you look less like a twat walking back and forth behind the camera like kids do to news reporters.



I was joking.

Why would I want to be on telly?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Aug 24, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> Just had a look at last years thread for BB and it closed on page 246, with only a week to go I think the length of this thread suggests that its popularity is certainly on the decline.



I think that is because the producers have fucked up big time this year, and given us nothing to watch or even discuss.

Every year, I have told myself that I won't get drawn into Big Brother. This year, I have actually tried to watch it and got bored half way through the highlights show. I have had no interest in catching up on a show which I have missed, and I have missed loads.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2007)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> Dont you mean women?




'e's a fella innee?

Who made the Twins cry? How? Was someone _nasty _to them? But...how?

I was watching the House double bill on 5ive


----------



## Asriel (Aug 24, 2007)

Celebrity Big Brother 2008 has been axed - part of a revamp apparently.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 24, 2007)

Asriel said:
			
		

> Celebrity Big Brother 2008 has been axed - part of a revamp apparently.


 Really? I heard Paris Hilton was going to be in it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 24, 2007)

Asriel said:
			
		

> Celebrity Big Brother 2008 has been axed - part of a revamp apparently.




Ye-es, a 'revamp' 

Yahoo news illustrates story with pic of Goody.

Now - why did thr Twins cry?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2007)

Re twin crying incident:

Carole decided it would be really funny to tell Sam that the cameras focus on her and Liam all the time and that the producers must be trying to insinuate that they are having a relationship, adding that the reason Amanda was given the megaphone was to separate them so Sam would spend more time with Liam. Carole insisted she watches the cameras moving constantly around on Liam and Sam. There was that evil witch glint in her eye while she was saying it.

Sam was heartbroken. She misses her boyfriend so much already, and she can't understand why Carole would say something like that.

I do believe the entire nation might just be baying for Carole's blood after that one.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 24, 2007)

Why has no one punched Carole yet? Oh yeah. they can't even stand up to her in a vocal manner.  

This is the first (non celeb) BB I've watched since Nadia won or since BB went evil. I've quite enjoyed it except the half way house was a bit shit and so is Ziggy and Carole and Gerry (he's still polluting BBLB).

I'm sure I've got more to say but I'm not really awake today. I don't want Jonty or Tracey out yet. I think Tracey has had a rough time. Up for eviction 5 times. Being bitched about for changing her friend allegiance (of course she's going to change friends if they're evicted- it's that or be moaned at for sitting in a corner on her own!). She's having a really tough time with the lack of nicotine but she turned down the money, a car and loads of baccy back for the sins task.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 24, 2007)

I am finding Liam quite revolting at the moment...I have not had much chance to tune in (or want to) but when I have this week he has been very cocky...


----------



## Structaural (Aug 24, 2007)

according to Holy Moly:

Kanye West shagged Amy BB after they were both on the 'Friday Night Project' last week.


----------



## redsnapper (Aug 24, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm sure I've got more to say but I'm not really awake today. I don't want Jonty or Tracey out yet. I think Tracey has had a rough time. Up for eviction 5 times. Being bitched about for changing her friend allegiance (of course she's going to change friends if they're evicted- it's that or be moaned at for sitting in a corner on her own!). She's having a really tough time with the lack of nicotine but she turned down the money, a car and loads of baccy back for the sins task.


GET TRACEY OUT!!!  Sorry but I havn't been a fan since she gurned her way into the gaff and now she just comes across as an envious, childish, bitter, jaded over-the-hill raver imo. She just really gets on my fucking bastarding wick and it feels bloody good to finally get that off me chest


----------



## Leeloks (Aug 24, 2007)

I was watching this up until three weeks ago then went to Australia, i have now decided on my return that it is total cack. )


----------



## N_igma (Aug 24, 2007)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> GET TRACEY OUT!!!  Sorry but I havn't been a fan since she gurned her way into the gaff and now she just comes across as an envious, childish, bitter, jaded over-the-hill raver imo. She just really gets on my fucking bastarding wick and it feels bloody good to finally get that off me chest



But generally she's having a PHAT time!  

Silly, silly person.


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I do believe the entire nation might just be baying for Carole's blood after that one.



Yeah, she couldn't have made a worse move if she'd kicked a puppy.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 24, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> according to Holy Moly:
> 
> Kanye West shagged Amy BB after they were both on the 'Friday Night Project' last week.



Rest assured they didn't then.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 24, 2007)

Is Liam still too hypocritical and smug for his own good?


----------



## bellator (Aug 24, 2007)

Why does Tracey talk like that? She didn't "deal with it" when she was nominated for the fifth time.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 26, 2007)

I think this series is total cack and the twins annoy me beyond words


----------



## Onslow (Aug 27, 2007)

I have quite literally not watched the show for about a month, due to being out of the country, however i've just read something rather bizzare/amusing. Apparently Ziggy has been in a right mood recentley because he found out that Richard Madely has called him a 'bastard'.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 28, 2007)

I find all these posts about 'not watching' a bit dubious to be honest.

I really am not watching because its not on here (and you lot are doing a poor show of keeping me up on whats going on)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Re twin crying incident:
> 
> ...
> 
> I do believe the entire nation might just be baying for Carole's blood after that one.




Thanks VP 

I've got nothing else to say about anything now really. S'boring. Carole is going to be a bit shocked with the speed she'll get snatched out of there on Friday.

Who is going to win? I reckon Brian, if only because girls don't often win. I liked what Charlie Brooker said in The Guide on Saturday - the Twins shouldn't win cuz they'd only spend the money on nonsense. Brian should win cuz even though he'd spend the money on nonsense too, he'd laugh like a baritone cartoon bear while he did it.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2007)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> I think this series is total cack and the twins annoy me beyond words



Is it just me or do those two speak in fragments? They never seem to finish either their words or their sentences and often punctuate their speech with lots of words like "like". I find them difficult to understand tbh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Is it just me or do those two speak in fragments? They never seem to finish either their words or their sentences and often punctuate their speech with lots of words like "like". I find them difficult to understand tbh.



Yeah, they are young and thick-ish. Did you see the 'SPACESHIP!!1!' bit though?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are young and thick-ish. Did you see the 'SPACESHIP!!1!' bit though?



I missed that but I know one of them thought cous cous was some sort of cheese.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I missed that but I know one of them thought cous cous was some sort of cheese.




They were singing into their hairbrushes and dancing about in the garden when one pointed at the sky and said 'What the hell is that?!' in the style of Arthur Dent. 'Is it a spaceship??' They both gazed slackjawed into the sky for a second then resumed their singing. Was funny.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 28, 2007)

Why are the twins favourites? Ok, fair enough, they're sweet, cute and innocent and haven't had any fights. But is that what you want in BB? You want people who stand out from the crowd, the twins are just too bland.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Why are the twins favourites? Ok, fair enough, they're sweet, cute and innocent and haven't had any fights. But is that what you want in BB? You want people who stand out from the crowd, the twins are just too bland.




Bland people often win viz First Craig, Cameron and...and....uhm....


----------



## N_igma (Aug 28, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Bland people often win viz First Craig, Cameron and...and....uhm....



Craig only won because he stuck up to Nick. 

Cameron had every granny in Britain and French Polynesia voting for him so that got him through. 

Meh, I'd prefer someone like Jonty to win.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Meh, I'd prefer someone like Jonty to win.




yeah, me too.  I like Jonty.  He seems so _ decent _.

He makes the rest of them look somewhat sordid.


----------



## rollinder (Aug 28, 2007)

is it still going?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 28, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> They were singing into their hairbrushes and dancing about in the garden when one pointed at the sky and said 'What the hell is that?!' in the style of Arthur Dent. 'Is it a spaceship??' They both gazed slackjawed into the sky for a second then resumed their singing. Was funny.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2007)

Heh, not watched it much this week but I like that twins quote.  

Quite an important night on BB - Brian backers seem to have cut their loses completely, the Twins have firmed up as huge faves, and Liam/Ziggy still nowhere in the betting:

Twins: 1.2
Brian: 7.0
Liam: 46.0
Ziggy: 160.0
Carole: 340.0
Jonty: 600.0

I'd suggest things could be a little closer than the odds imply. Voting numbers will be way down after this damp squib of a series and there are no text votes this year (which will skew the voting demographic towards the older viewer). I still think Brian has very little chance of winning, there's no value in backing the twins at 1.2, and I'm tempted to go for a longshot or two now to trade on the day itself.
After a very informal poll of women I work with I'd say Liam at 40s looks pretty good value. I'm not saying he'll win, but I do think he'll go further than expected, and the "geordie" factor always helps. BB will do anything they can to blow his chances (they really don't want another white "lad" winning the show again) so expect lousy edits until friday, but it's all up to the voters in the end.

Twins or Liam for me.


----------



## john x (Aug 28, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, she couldn't have made a worse move if she'd kicked a puppy.



Oh yeah? She has just had the younger twin in tears because she told her that she should look up to the older twin (the first born, she called her) because she was much cleverer than her.  

Good move Carol.

john x


----------



## N_igma (Aug 28, 2007)

When did they introduce this demical shite for odds?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 28, 2007)

Carole is such an insensitive clod. I really don't like her!

And she's made me use the word 'clod', which I think is a first.


----------



## dozzer (Aug 29, 2007)

I really want Brian to win.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 29, 2007)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I really want Brian to win.




Are you mad??! Oranges and Lemons says he won't!


----------



## john x (Aug 29, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Are you mad??! Oranges and Lemons says he won't!



You'd better tell that to the guy on the thread who has put £916 on Brian to win.  

john x


----------



## foo (Aug 29, 2007)

my friend and her son sat with Tracy (the raver one) in Pizza Express the other day. they said she was lovely.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 29, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> After a very informal poll of women I work with I'd say Liam at 40s looks pretty good value. I'm not saying he'll win, but I do think he'll go further than expected, and the "geordie" factor always helps. BB will do anything they can to blow his chances (they really don't want another white "lad" winning the show again) so expect lousy edits until friday, but it's all up to the voters in the end.
> 
> Twins or Liam for me.




I think Liam is a twat and I can't see you the Great British Voting Public would ever give him _another_ £100,000  

Twins for me, I think


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 29, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, me too.  I like Jonty.  He seems so _ decent _.
> 
> He makes the rest of them look somewhat sordid.


the one who pays to be spanked? nothing unsordid about that....

when does it finish then?
is the boy band guy still there?


----------



## john x (Aug 29, 2007)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> is the boy band guy still there?



Kenzie from Blazin' squad? You're a bit out of date, that was two years ago! And it was Celeb Big Brother anyway.  

john x


----------



## Structaural (Aug 29, 2007)

She prob means ciggy


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 29, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> She prob means ciggy


ziggy yea

i liked kenzie a lot btw.
he was lolz.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 29, 2007)

Woeful show tonight btw, the sooner this bollox is over the better imo.
And I don't say that lightly.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 29, 2007)

I just haven't been able to get into this Big Brother at all

It had so much promise at the start but died on its arse the second they sacked Emily


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 29, 2007)

I think they could have "educated" Emily rather than booted her, but there was no way they could run the risk of her beating Shabham after the Shilpa fiasco.
Carole killed the show imo, along with the interminable "Chiggy" saga. There was a very good reason why she was rejected for the previous 7 BBs imo.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 29, 2007)

ciggy


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 29, 2007)

Stretch the skin from a rice pudding over that and it'd be bang-on imo.


----------



## Celt (Aug 30, 2007)

Everytime i see carole she seems to be in converstion with jonty, or painiting jonty - she seems to be where jonty is, or am I imagining that


----------



## N_igma (Aug 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> There was a very good reason why she was rejected for the previous 7 BBs imo.



She's only 19. I'd imagine 6 of those rejections was because she was too young.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2007)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Carole killed the show imo, along with the interminable "Chiggy" saga. There was a very good reason why she was rejected for the previous 7 BBs imo.




I agree. They seem to've been trying something out by having an over-bearing 'mother' figure in there and it's back-fired. Like, after the utterly insane bitch-fest of Grace at al.All this lot are, relatively, on thier best behaviour as you...you just can't help it. All those nicely brought up young kids being nice   

So if that's accurate - why didn't they let Carole go weeks back? My theory must be wrong and shit  But really - what have BB gained from Carole???


----------



## Structaural (Aug 30, 2007)

N_igma said:
			
		

> She's only 19. I'd imagine 6 of those rejections was because she was too young.



I think Carole's a bit older than that


----------



## Sunray (Aug 30, 2007)

It *unbelievable* that this hasn't ended yet. 

I walked in with my flatmates were watching it, I though it had ended and realised that this was a 14 week series.  

It reminds me of the South Park episode when, to boost ratings they scrap the script of a show and get everyone to say shit over and over.


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 30, 2007)

I can't blieve it either. 

I've been away at the edinburgh fest. Is anyone still watching?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 30, 2007)

sort of. i'm kind of curious as to who will win tomorrow.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 30, 2007)

Im going to watch it tonight...for old times sake !!1


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 31, 2007)

I've watched all the way through.    Is this the longest? The last one I watched ended in the first weekend of august. Mind you I skipped a few years.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 31, 2007)

Brian: "Did you know the moon is bigger than the universe"
Twin: "Whats the universe, I don't know what it is"

Brian: "I thought the Isle of Man was like the Isle of Wight"
Twin: "Is it a country"
Brian: "Dunno"
Twin: "Well you need a boat to get there"

Aren't the twins at college/uni


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2007)

Asriel said:
			
		

> Brian: "Did you know the moon is bigger than the universe"
> Twin: "Whats the universe, I don't know what it is"
> 
> Brian: "I thought the Isle of Man was like the Isle of Wight"
> ...



Why yes they are, but since when was that a good guage of intelligence?


----------



## redsnapper (Aug 31, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Why yes they are, but since when was that a good guage of intelligence?


Exactly. Thank you VP I agree entirely.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 31, 2007)

I gave up weeks ago it's so dreadful. Now they're saying the celeb version won't go ahead.

Booooo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 31, 2007)

Last go week day then - who'll win?


Twins, I reckon. Hope so anyway.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2007)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Exactly. Thank you VP I agree entirely.



lol - I'm getting a second degree at the moment and I still can't spell gauge   - proven my own point.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2007)

I've revised my theory of what order they will leave in:

Jonty

Carole

Ziggy

Liam

Brian

Twins ftw.

I hate Carole and would prefer her to leave first. I don't hate her enough to place a tactical vote for Jonty though. In fact, I'm glad they got rid of text voting because it means I've saved a few bob this year. It's so easy to text a vote in, but I'll be buggered if I'm going to pick up an actual phone and dial and actual number for this shit.


----------



## Leeloks (Aug 31, 2007)

Asriel said:
			
		

> Brian: "Did you know the moon is bigger than the universe"
> Twin: "Whats the universe, I don't know what it is"
> 
> Brian: "I thought the Isle of Man was like the Isle of Wight"
> ...



Shows the situation here with the education system, i mean that is just basic common sense.  

Apart from all that, BRIAN TO WIN!!! Is the only one in there that makes me laugh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 31, 2007)

Now, I'll be happy if Brian wins, but even he has been nasty to people behind their backs. I'm thoroughly against any kind of backstabbing, name-calling, bullying, spitefulness etc, so for that reason, and that reason alone, it has to be the twins for me.

I think they are a shoo-in.


----------



## Leeloks (Aug 31, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Now, I'll be happy if Brian wins, but even he has been nasty to people behind their backs. I'm thoroughly against any kind of backstabbing, name-calling, bullying, spitefulness etc, so for that reason, and that reason alone, it has to be the twins for me.
> 
> I think they are a shoo-in.



Oh know Vintage, they are so dull and girlyfied (is that a word?). Their continuous screaming gets on my tits VP, can't stand girls who screech!


----------



## dozzer (Aug 31, 2007)

Brian Brian Brian!!

:d


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2007)

Is anyone still watching this bollocks?  

This is a six-way popularity contest with relatively few votes coming in for the least popular HMs, so I wouldn't like to predict the first three - Carole is the big fave to go first, Jonty may well be down there too.

The twins do look nailed-on to win, but I still think they're soft favourites. Expect huge cheers for Brian due to the location of the crowd/house, but I'm not convinced he'll come close. Liam may slip in on the inside, but he's a big outsider at this stage.

Pre-show odds:

Twins: 1.25
Brian: 5.0
Liam: 44.0
Carole: 220.0
Ziggy: 260.0
Jonty: 550


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 31, 2007)

Carole will win, good old east end girl!

The rest of em are fucking surplus IMO. Can't believe I am actually watching this shite, but my son insists!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2007)

Oooh, Carole was 1.2 to be first out there, amazing scenes!  

Ziggy should be out next, but this is where it gets interesting...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 31, 2007)

oops!

She's just left.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 31, 2007)

Craig to win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2007)

Jonty evicted in 6th place with 3% of the vote, Carole in 5th with 4.9%


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2007)

Ziggy 4th place. New winner odds:

Twins: 1.36
Brian: 3.6
Liam: 42.0

Brian coming in a lot, Twinnies drifting. I'm on Liam for a laff. C'mon the County Durham dreamboat!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2007)

BOOO!!!


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2007)

hmm.....!  

the screams from the sofa almost just perforated my ear drum.


booooo.  i'm trying to concentrate on deadline day.


----------



## dozzer (Aug 31, 2007)

Can I just say....

FUCKING YAAAAAAAYYYY!!!

I had a bet on Brian.

And he deserved to win. 

Bless.


----------



## Leeloks (Aug 31, 2007)

I predicted Brian would win yonks back and god i love being right! Got 4/1 on him in the end!! Look and weep you doubters!

The best man won in the end, glad those annoying screeching little girls never won. Nice as they are, just can't stand screaming girls.


----------



## bellator (Aug 31, 2007)

So glad he won!! So to BB 2008?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2007)

So how much has that poster won who bet £900 on Brian to win?


----------



## Sunray (Aug 31, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> So how much has that poster won who bet £900 on Brian to win?



I think the odds were 1-3 or something so 300 quid or so.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2007)

£466 they reckon. Probably not worth the stress involved, but well done to him/her.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 31, 2007)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I've revised my theory of what order they will leave in:
> 
> Jonty
> 
> ...



Not bad at all!


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 1, 2007)

bellator said:
			
		

> So glad he won!! So to BB 2008?


Couldn't believe that they are already pushing for auditions for next years pile of shit.  I must admit that for the last 6 weeks I really couldn't be arsed with it.  Even before that I was only watching maybe one in two of the main shows because it was just dire.


----------



## Leeloks (Sep 1, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I think the odds were 1-3 or something so 300 quid or so.



Crap odds and risky, however if you have the money. I thought weeks ago that Brian would win as he's a loveable guy. Glad he did though, just cracks me up. 
Well done Bri.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2007)

This is the first year I just haven't been into it. I normally LOVE it by the end.

It started badly with all women, and then got worse as all the potentially interesting people got thrown out. (Seany would have been entertaining, whether you liked him or not.)


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Sep 1, 2007)

Glad brian one, he made me giggle, bet whoever it was who put that huge bet on must be well happy.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2007)

last in!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 3, 2007)

not this time.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 3, 2007)

<cough>


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone bother with BBLB on sunday? I should have known dermot would mention samanda could do a single. Jingle bells rocks innit.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 4, 2007)

drag0n said:
			
		

> Anyone bother with BBLB on sunday? I should have known dermot would mention samanda could do a single. Jingle bells rocks innit.




I sort of 'set aside' time to watch it, for why, I know not   They were all boring and it made my skin crawl 

The only bit I really saw was Brian doing a 'whoop whoop stay out of the kitchen' thing


----------



## john x (Sep 4, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> (Seany would have been entertaining, whether you liked him or not.)



Same goes for Saunessa  

john x


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2007)

i saw that channele had her kit off on the NOTW on sunday. didnt take long did it?


----------

